# fdd's starting early ----- Outdoor '08



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

got a couple santa berry clones today. the club lists it at a 60% sativa 40% indica. it did very well last year. short stout plants with high yields. finished early. tight crystally nuggets of sweet smelling goodness. 



View attachment 60750

View attachment 60751


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

bragger...............lol...........i may be parting with some cherry bomb and lavender clones in about a week........some outdoor lavender???????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> bragger...............lol...........i may be parting with some cherry bomb and lavender clones in about a week........some outdoor lavender???????



it's that a purple?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

thats a warning...... he plans on using a chainsaw this year for harvests


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

i don't like the purples. they remind me of my moms perfumes when i was a kid.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's that a purple?


yes sir......................


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

looks good. you keep it. you do so well with it.


----------



## Hank (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll have some Top 44 and Early Special growing outdoors this summer. Got me the seeds already tucked away Fdd i hope you keep us posted.

Hank.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

what else you throwing out there??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> what else you throwing out there??



me? hijack.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> me? hijack.


nice..........i want to play tarzan in your yard......lol..you know if you need extra income during summer while they grow you could build little tree fort apartments in those bushes and rent them out


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Damn...That tray still hasnt made it to E-Bay.*


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 24, 2008)

what type of soil do you have in those cups FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Damn...That tray still hasnt made it to E-Bay.*


i made sure to get it in the shot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> what type of soil do you have in those cups FDD



looks like dirt out of someones backyard.  i'm changing it this evening.


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you start all your outdoor grows as clones? I want to try my first outdoor grow this year. After all the crazy weather starts to go away. I want to plant some of my Kali Mist clones, thinking 2 or 3. Can I go straight from rockwool cubes to the outdoor site or should I use some containers first?.... not trying to hijack your thread just got a little carried away hehe..

btw. I am so jealous of your backyard hehe but I'll have myself a forest one day...


----------



## CoLTsMoKe (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck man, hope they turn out HUGE.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

how many santa berry do i want? i'm allowed 30 plants by law. i want to focus on "hijack" and "santa berry" as my bulk crop this summer. i would like 5 or 6 random strains also. so i guess 10 santa berry? and do i veg these three and take some cuttings or should i just go get 7 more? any input is welcome. thanks.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

i would just grab 7 more......imo


----------



## tm21thc (Jan 25, 2008)

I would go some white strain!
I know im crazy about WW!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> Do you start all your outdoor grows as clones? I want to try my first outdoor grow this year. After all the crazy weather starts to go away. I want to plant some of my Kali Mist clones, thinking 2 or 3. Can I go straight from rockwool cubes to the outdoor site or should I use some containers first?.... not trying to hijack your thread just got a little carried away hehe..
> 
> btw. I am so jealous of your backyard hehe but I'll have myself a forest one day...



i start it all indoors first. usually beginning of feb. but i do use clones and seeds. i will be using clones of santa berry and seed of hijack.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

tm21thc said:


> I would go some white strain!
> I know im crazy about WW!



you should do it.  it's easy.


----------



## LAstoner (Jan 25, 2008)

so you have a licence to grow?, or permit or sumthing? how can i obtain one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

LAstoner said:


> so you have a licence to grow?, or permit or sumthing? how can i obtain one?




get copies of your medical records. call these guys. MediCann | A Prescription For Change


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got a couple santa berry clones today. the club lists it at a 60% sativa 40% indica. it did very well last year. short stout plants with high yields. finished early. tight crystally nuggets of sweet smelling goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh how i have missed you fdd...and your dank weed


----------



## LAstoner (Jan 25, 2008)

alright thx man,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> oh how i have missed you fdd...and your dank weed



i'll always be here for ya'.


----------



## LAstoner (Jan 25, 2008)

whats the age? 18?, if i go to the doctors and tell them i cant sleep, and have back pains, like what can i say to get the approval?


----------



## tm21thc (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey fdd2blk!

White strains are always hard to grow maybe just for me!lol
I remember my blueberry was double sized than my White Rhino!


----------



## darknight (Jan 25, 2008)

don't tell me there won't be any Raft this year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

LAstoner said:


> whats the age? 18?, if i go to the doctors and tell them i cant sleep, and have back pains, like what can i say to get the approval?



yes, and i know you're 18 or you wouldn't be posting here. right? right. 



MMJ is most often prescribe in place of another drug. if you are already taking a prescribed med you're a shoe in. if not you can see your regular Dr. and get diagnosed and prescribed some Ambien. then just request copies of your medical records from the regular Dr. and take them to medicann. it may take a month or to but it's worth your freedom. isn't it?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got a couple santa berry clones today. the club lists it at a 60% sativa 40% indica. it did very well last year. short stout plants with high yields. finished early. tight crystally nuggets of sweet smelling goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What weeek is the first pic?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> What weeek is the first pic?



i have no idea....... "i just picked them up at the club today".


----------



## kochab (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea....... "i just picked them up at the club today".


maybe consider seeding one of the santa berry with some hijack pollen......may as well hijack santa too for a ride with the roadtrip, if you like it so much
just the thoughts of another stoner mind though. lol
ill be putting a bunch of raft outside in nc this year (soon as one gets big enough to take clones from)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

kochab said:


> maybe consider seeding one of the santa berry with some hijack pollen......may as well hijack santa too for a ride with the roadtrip, if you like it so much
> just the thoughts of another stoner mind though. lol
> ill be putting a bunch of raft outside in nc this year (soon as one gets big enough to take clones from)


don't do it. mine didn't do well outside. it's an indoor strain. it didn't finish until the end of oct and it was loose. 100x better indoors.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

i just picked up 3 more santa berry clones.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 26, 2008)

i've been meaning to subscribe to this thread... thought i did already...



...done now...


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 26, 2008)

dam santa berry that sounds like a badass strain, i need to get a medical card here in colorado so i can go pick up crazy ass clones.
wow good luck fdd i no u will do well haha

later


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you have those clones under at the moment?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> What do you have those clones under at the moment?




250 watts of MH.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 250 watts of MH.


awesome so...you only have two strains in mind at the moment? 

What else are you considering? 

Go for some more belladonna after growing this stuff im in love.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 26, 2008)

no more warlock???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

i grew belladonna 2 years ago. it was ok. warlock finished way to late. hijack and santa berry both finished early oct. before the caterpillars came. i will throw out a few random strains here and there but my main focus is on these 2.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i grew belladonna 2 years ago. it was ok. warlock finished way to late. hijack and santa berry both finished early oct. before the caterpillars came. i will throw out a few random strains here and there but my main focus is on these 2.


im thinking it might be a better girl for indoors?

so you dont really have any others that your sure you plan to grow on the side?

Do something kushy or hazy...like some master kush maybe? I know that stuff sells like mad over there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> im thinking it might be a better girl for indoors?
> 
> so you dont really have any others that your sure you plan to grow on the side?
> 
> Do something kushy or hazy...like some master kush maybe? I know that stuff sells like mad over there.




i have over 30 different strains of seeds. i'm sure i'll throw something else in.


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't do it. mine didn't do well outside. it's an indoor strain. it didn't finish until the end of oct and it was loose. 100x better indoors.


damn....didnt do well outside in cali?
thats disappointing. i think that i may try a couple clones outside regardless because i am curious to seeing how stains do to specific areas. i h ad a couple bagseed outside last year that were out of a good bag of mexican sativa/indica mix but they didnt finish until like early November. but the conditions are usually alright outside here until December, with the exception of moderately heavy rains this year.
but if it doesent do well outside here then ive always got the indoor. Got any strain suggestions for moist-windy-cold- weather?


----------



## shamegame (Jan 27, 2008)

My outdoor menu for '08:

White russian
NYC Diesel ( if I get the beans in time )
Blueberry
Purps


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i grew belladonna 2 years ago. it was ok. warlock finished way to late. hijack and santa berry both finished early oct. before the caterpillars came. i will throw out a few random strains here and there but my main focus is on these 2.


What other strains have you created....Have you ever grown out those black domina yet?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have over 30 different strains of seeds. i'm sure i'll throw something else in.


 

Yeah im gonna schedule a trip


----------



## pccdrom (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have over 30 different strains of seeds. i'm sure i'll throw something else in.[/quote
> any of those white russian?
> good luck


----------



## Hank (Jan 27, 2008)

Is outdoor really better then indoor? Im still a newbie but im really looking forward to this spring So i might need some pointers from you veterans later on............

Hank.


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jan 27, 2008)

FDD what light schedule do you use for yours, im planning on vegging under my 250 watt as well and want to throw them outside and grow some monsters.





Mine have been on 18-6 for the past month and a half or so. 

By the way, my mom is a meddican patent and i am her caretaker but i was understanding that we could only have 12 mature plants and 24 immature. Am i mistaken?


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd we have so MANY questions! where are you????? ill give you a cookie if you answer some of them....

oh and to the guy with the caretaker question.... i think it depends on what the doctor allows her. i think it should list how many on her card or the paperwork that they gave her.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

mine are on 18/6.

plant count varies by county. check your local laws.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

why is the tag for this tunafish..........your silly..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

abudsmoker just left a message on t's thread thats going to make him so worried.....I feel bad for him when he reads it...but I dont agree with some of it myself...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> why is the tag for this tunafish..........your silly..



search it under tags.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

very wise danielson.......


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> mine are on 18/6.
> 
> plant count varies by county. check your local laws.



When do you put them outside?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

probably about may up here...


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

if the county says 6 mature or 12 immature what if i want to have both?? whats the limit then?


----------



## tonymontana20012 (Jan 28, 2008)

Best of luck to you fdd, as well as everyone. Hopefully the local cops wont be harvesting my plants this year . HAPPY GROWING


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> if the county says 6 mature or 12 immature what if i want to have both?? whats the limit then?



the limit is what it says it is. Marijuana Law Reform - NORML


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

it says OR, so i cant have like 3 mature plants and a couple of immature??????????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> it says OR, so i cant have like 3 mature plants and a couple of immature??????????




you can have 6 mature OR 12 immature.

that means you can start 12 seeds and grow them until they show sex. then you have to kill 1/2 of them. assumably the males.


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

k but can i keep sum vegging also? while like 2-3 plants that showed sex are flowering? or do i have to only have one or the other at a time...not sure if im making sense


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> k but can i keep sum vegging also? while like 2-3 plants that showed sex are flowering? or do i have to only have one or the other at a time...not sure if im making sense



you can have 12 babies OR 6 adults. that's all i know. i can have 30. rooted. that means 30 plants showing roots. i know that.


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

that kinda sucks in a way cuz i wanted to flower like 2-3 plants and have 2 waiting in line in veg...but i guess i can't


----------



## OutdoorGrower (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> that kinda sucks in a way cuz i wanted to flower like 2-3 plants and have 2 waiting in line in veg...but i guess i can't


Why? Scared? Over here, everybody is growing illegally, just don't get caught...


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

i dont want to risk losing my medical card, its very sacred


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> that kinda sucks in a way cuz i wanted to flower like 2-3 plants and have 2 waiting in line in veg...but i guess i can't



why not? 3 flowering and 3 vegging is only 6. i think you can have 6 in flower and 6 in veg. i could be wrong.


----------



## kochab (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why not? 3 flowering and 3 vegging is only 6


the above seems like it should be fine.
call the police station/da's office and ask? lol Im just kidding by all means but if you feel like they wouldent dick you around or lie to you about the shit then it may be an ok thing to do.
if you have a personal lawyer then id ask them about it and theyll probabblly be able to tell you because the limit is worded really oddly.


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

i dont have personal lawyer fdd-i hope i can but want to make sure, that "OR" in the guideline has me thinking a lot


----------



## JESSE (Jan 28, 2008)

Ask At The Local Club Or Headshop!!!ask The Doctor Who Helped You Get The Card..


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah im gna have to renew it in 2 days anyway


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

California NORML


----------



## GraF (Jan 28, 2008)

santa berry.... sounds nice, looks nice, treat her good..


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

how much were they fdd? do they have any good indica strains? i mite stop there after renewing my card


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 28, 2008)

good man ahead of the game as usual. Looks like alot of fun and work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> how much were they fdd? do they have any good indica strains? i mite stop there after renewing my card



12 dollars.
20 strains.
must be a resident of the county.


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

oh really? i didnt know that. do the same rules apply at the clubs in oakland too? last year i could buy but dont know this yr


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> oh really? i didnt know that. do the same rules apply at the clubs in oakland too? last year i could buy but dont know this yr



i have no idea. i don't go to oakland.


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd, do you always grow in pots? Do you think for more of a gurilla grow it owuld be best to grow in pots or digg holes and fill with soil? I'm thinking like a 2.5x2.5x2.5 ft hole. Think that is big/deep enough to get a decent sized tree?


----------



## kochab (Jan 28, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> fdd, do you always grow in pots? Do you think for more of a gurilla grow it owuld be best to grow in pots or digg holes and fill with soil? I'm thinking like a 2.5x2.5x2.5 ft hole. Think that is big/deep enough to get a decent sized tree?


i have read that greenhousse growers plant pot trees in the ground instead of pot because its better for the root ball to be in the ground if its gonna freeze...
dont know if it would be the same case for a guerrilla grow outside of a greenhouse though......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

you can move pots.


----------



## kochab (Jan 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you can move pots.


i just use 5gallon buckets outside. get drunk one night during the spring and have a shooting party on em for some drain holes. lol
and i cant plant in the ground because the shits illegal here and i may have to move it @ any point of time. but its kinda funny because they are all around in obvious places usually and no one EVER sees them. my coisin in law plants in 5gal's right next to his grapevine. makes pot taste a bit sweeter there. no matter what strain, if it goes though veg and then flowers there it will be sweeter than an EXACT clone 20 ft away in the nearby woods( or anywhere for that matter)? any idea why?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> i just use 5gallon buckets outside. get drunk one night during the spring and have a shooting party on em for some drain holes. lol
> and i cant plant in the ground because the shits illegal here and i may have to move it @ any point of time. but its kinda funny because they are all around in obvious places usually and no one EVER sees them. my coisin in law plants in 5gal's right next to his grapevine. makes pot taste a bit sweeter there. no matter what strain, if it goes though veg and then flowers there it will be sweeter than an EXACT clone 20 ft away in the nearby woods( or anywhere for that matter)? any idea why?



probably different soil.


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 28, 2008)

At what point do you think the size of a pot would really hinder the growth of the plant? So is 5 gallon the best option for portable/enough room? I kinda like the idea of not having a pot just chillen in the woods... maybe dig a hole for the pot and some nice mulch for the base of the tree?  j/k


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 28, 2008)

autoflowertents.com


i thought you might like fdd...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> At what point do you think the size of a pot would really hinder the growth of the plant? So is 5 gallon the best option for portable/enough room? I kinda like the idea of not having a pot just chillen in the woods... maybe dig a hole for the pot and some nice mulch for the base of the tree?  j/k


i have no idea........


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, perfect answer. thanks and wow. I want to move to cali everytime I see your pics... I'm actually from Danville, near San Ramon if you have any idea where that is..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> lol, perfect answer. thanks and wow. I want to move to cali everytime I see your pics... I'm actually from Danville, near San Ramon if you have any idea where that is..



i lived in the east bay back in the day.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

did you click on the link?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> did you click on the link?


i just took me to a search engine with a bunch of ads.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 29, 2008)

ummmmmmm. I thought I would see pictures but?????????????????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

iono if the website was down or what...

a link from an ad in hightimes....

The Auto-Flowerer - The Amazing Autoflowerer - Hydroponics

pretty fucking cool.....


seems to me you could have a few outdoor harvest....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> iono if the website was down or what...
> 
> a link from an ad in hightimes....
> 
> ...



i've looked into those. way too small.  maybe for a partial crop to get some in mid summer.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

damn fdd, even the 8 x 13 is too small? damn stoner growing tree forts and shit lol!!!

man i saw that shit...and thought of you instantly fdd....


thas some pretty sick shit.....the automated mover to pull the lightblock, IR proof film back over the whole thing....

that would rock! every 8 weeks i'd throw some clones in there


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn fdd, even the 8 x 13 is too small? damn stoner growing tree forts and shit lol!!!
> 
> man i saw that shit...and thought of you instantly fdd....
> 
> ...



it's the height that's an issue. i think it's 6 feet at the highest point. then it drops fast. i could squeeeeeeeeze one little one i there.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

for some reason you look kinda familiar.


like one of my dad's friends...


fdd, why not keep a bunch of small ones like your indoor now?

lollipop them bitches...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> for some reason you look kinda familiar.
> 
> 
> like one of my dad's friends...
> ...



30 plant limit. can't waste time or space playing games. this sh*ts for real.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd....im thinking if ya really wanted to, you could..... just build a frame for it. line it with the film

and instead of having the automatic mover arm or whatever just set it up manual...


WOWOWOWOW you could have a few tree forts in that bitch!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> fdd....im thinking if ya really wanted to, you could..... just build a frame for it. line it with the film
> 
> and instead of having the automatic mover arm or whatever just set it up manual...
> 
> ...



why do anything different than i did last year.


i know it's a stoner thing. my friends come over and see what i do. they pat my back and shake my hand and tell me i grow the best weed ever. then they tell me what to do different.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

your absolutely right.


if it aint broke, dont try to fix it.

just was thinking up some stuff since you said you was actually interested but the height was a problem!!!!


this joint just has be babblin

hahaha pay no mind


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 29, 2008)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. And your grow sure as hell ain't broke...


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 29, 2008)

hahah he wrote it right before i could... shoulda typed faster..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

yea i type some 90 words a min


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

don't you just hate that though? everyone's ALWAYS telling me what I have to do. 

"you need to build a wall here and get more lights."
"you need to top those monsters."
"you need bigger pots."


----------



## bongspit (Jan 29, 2008)

you need to..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> you need to..............



now that i'll do.......


----------



## shamegame (Jan 29, 2008)

Always room to experiment and try new things!


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 29, 2008)

But I do think you need to send me some seeds so you can see how well your plant does on the east coast.. hehe and outdoor season is coming fast so yah better hurry


----------



## bunique209 (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd let me buy a half pound


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't you just hate that though? everyone's ALWAYS telling me what I have to do.
> 
> "you need to build a wall here and get more lights."
> "you need to top those monsters."
> "you need bigger pots."




take it as a form of flattery. well at least thas what my ex used to say. they feel you have done/did something great, so they want to be in on 'making something better' and claim with you.


hahaha

IWANNASEETHOSE SB's...i bet they taste so good. how do you think a hijacked santa would taste? hahaa 'i hijacked santa'


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> take it as a form of flattery. well at least thas what my ex used to say. they feel you have done/did something great, so they want to be in on 'making something better' and claim with you.
> 
> 
> hahaha
> ...



if you take a santa berry bud and grind it up, then take a hijack bud and grind it up, then mix them in a doobie, it tastes great.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

last years santa berry. this year they are going in the ground early. last year they went out kinda late and were in pots. i yielded 1 lb per plant last year.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

i think you should save me some bro!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey...need a new neighbor? Me and my girlfriend usually keep to ourselves and we like to keep our house all nice.


----------



## f u z z (Jan 29, 2008)

oh boy oh boy oh boy, outdooor 08! FUCK!


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 29, 2008)

f u z z said:


> oh boy oh boy oh boy, outdooor 08! FUCK!


I can see I'm not the only person sexually aroused by growing outdoors this year


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 29, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> I can see I'm not the only person sexually aroused by growing outdoors this year



i can see your using fdd's best friend Lou grew's pic for your av....

hahahahahaha


try and triple the weight of the plants this time fdd... i think that'd please you more...


are you doing all plants in ground this year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i can see your using fdd's best friend Lou grew's pic for your av....
> 
> hahahahahaha
> 
> ...



i'll put hiajck and santa berry in the ground. then i'll scatter some odds and ends in pots.


----------



## shamegame (Jan 29, 2008)

I am absolutely going to tear it up outdoors this year. Can't wait.


----------



## Hank (Jan 29, 2008)

_Originally Posted by............*Shamegame*_
_I am absolutely going to tear it up outdoors this year. Can't wait._

I'll have a few kicking around as well Now if spring would just get here.

Hank.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jan 30, 2008)

I to started my Outdoor crop early "Indo". I am Vegging out 4 Friesland mothers. They should be able to produce a few clone's for me by spring.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

SHAMAN said:


> I to started my Outdoor crop early "Indo". I am Vegging out 4 Friesland mothers. They should be able to produce a few clone's for me by spring.
> View attachment 63148




gonna go update my seedling thread. i have to take a pic for you. give me 5 mins.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Jan 30, 2008)

Scarlette wants to grow outdoors and produce beautiful luscious monsters......*sad face*.......but alas......Scarlette has to live in TN and remain under the radar of these fucking pigs. Things are far too serious here? I wish we had medical marijuana dispensers like they have in Californy. I know.........several people who would benefit from medical marijuana. *sigh* *grumbles* 


I know a lady who has to buy like an oz a week just to keep her everything in check. Her neuropathy mainly, glaucoma as well. 




live my dream fdd....LIVE MY DREAM! And take lots of pictures cause I want to see it lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

i think i might go get a train wreck cutting today. they've had them at the club for the last 2 weeks. might as well throw one of those in there.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 30, 2008)

SHAMAN said:


> I to started my Outdoor crop early "Indo". I am Vegging out 4 Friesland mothers. They should be able to produce a few clone's for me by spring.
> View attachment 63148


Friesland is a very tasty strain, and from what I understandI hudge yielder I get to smoke it every sept/oct when it ready here in Ontairo. Great outdoor strain


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i might go get a train wreck cutting today. they've had them at the club for the last 2 weeks. might as well throw one of those in there.


dont forget to ask about a taking a picture for me fdd.
if they seem at all uneasy about the idea tell them to forget it and that it is no problem.
i am asking because i have heard from word of mouth that sc is going to have medical cannabis on their state ballots and i know that if happens then Nc where i live will be legal withing 5 years if not sooner. MUCH sooner, and i am interested in getting whatever i would need to open a club up, ready before hand. got me?


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> dont forget to ask about a taking a picture for me fdd.
> if they seem at all uneasy about the idea tell them to forget it and that it is no problem.
> i am asking because i have heard from word of mouth that sc is going to have medical cannabis on their state ballots and i know that if happens then Nc where i live will be legal withing 5 years if not sooner. MUCH sooner, and i am interested in getting whatever i would need to open a club up, ready before hand. got me?


And if you want a partner in crime if the laws are changed then you know I'm around as well heh. Would love to work at a dispensary. And I guess it wouldn't be a partner in "crime" at that point, huh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> dont forget to ask about a taking a picture for me fdd.
> if they seem at all uneasy about the idea tell them to forget it and that it is no problem.
> i am asking because i have heard from word of mouth that sc is going to have medical cannabis on their state ballots and i know that if happens then Nc where i live will be legal withing 5 years if not sooner. MUCH sooner, and i am interested in getting whatever i would need to open a club up, ready before hand. got me?



i got the OK. i'm going to do an interview with the owner and a photo shoot. it will be posted in the "elite" section once completed. it will take me a week or 2 to put it all together.


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd are cards available all over the US or only in places like cali, im moving there this summer but i need one now


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

SMOKENBUDDHA said:


> fdd are cards available all over the US or only in places like cali, im moving there this summer but i need one now



depends on the state you live in.


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> depends on the state you live in.


michigan/indiana


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 30, 2008)

grow grow grow fdd grow that shit. sorry i am drunk, this site is awesome! haha thanks to you i got some chronic ganja growing in my closet and my momma dont even know hahaha, im 18 by the way. lol


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the OK. i'm going to do an interview with the owner and a photo shoot. it will be posted in the "elite" section once completed. it will take me a week or 2 to put it all together.



well cripes....im not elite yet. blah. i have 5 bucks cash but not on a card atm. ha ha ha. dilemma of the twentieth century, all cash and i cant spend it on what i want. 
ill be on the lookout for the pics though
have fun doing it. what are you giving them for letting you do this? It could be a great thing for a club to join in with the users on the site. could maybe give us some valuable strain info. poor folks would be bugged to shit though. lol


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> well cripes....im not elite yet. blah. i have 5 bucks cash but not on a card atm. ha ha ha. dilemma of the twentieth century, all cash and i cant spend it on what i want.
> ill be on the lookout for the pics though
> have fun doing it. what are you giving them for letting you do this? It could be a great thing for a club to join in with the users on the site. could maybe give us some valuable strain info. poor folks would be bugged to shit though. lol


wouldnt them coming to help us shut down their club via legal issues with contributing to illegal growers, not saying anyone on here does grow illegally but if they do...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the OK. i'm going to do an interview with the owner and a photo shoot. it will be posted in the "elite" section once completed. it will take me a week or 2 to put it all together.


Cant wait...


----------



## Dutch1976 (Jan 31, 2008)

FDD, Would you happen to know how long does a person have to be a resident of cali in order to qualify for medical marijuana card?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

Dutch1976 said:


> FDD, Would you happen to know how long does a person have to be a resident of cali in order to qualify for medical marijuana card?


i think you just have to show that your are "currently" a resident.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you decide whether or not to build yourself a greenhouse this year fdd?
Best of luck with it all anyway


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Did you decide whether or not to build yourself a greenhouse this year fdd?
> Best of luck with it all anyway


i don't think i'll go greenhouse but i may stake some tall posts in the corners so i can hang "moth cloth" in the fall.


----------



## madcow (Feb 2, 2008)

man i cant wait for the snow to melt it was -47 c a few days ago here


----------



## cannabisblunt (Feb 3, 2008)

fdd when to u move ur plants outside/ start them outside? i live around palo alto area (south of sf) and i would like to know when the best time is. its been pretty rainy lately huh? plus, are ur plants able to withstand rain for like 5 days in a row? im scared of root rot since its pretty rainy this season


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

cannabisblunt said:


> fdd when to u move ur plants outside/ start them outside? i live around palo alto area (south of sf) and i would like to know when the best time is. its been pretty rainy lately huh? plus, are ur plants able to withstand rain for like 5 days in a row? im scared of root rot since its pretty rainy this season




https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/12110-california-sunshine-state.html:mrgreen:


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 4, 2008)

Any updates fdd? How the clones looking?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> Any updates fdd? How the clones looking?





i'll go take some pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

santa berry.......




train wreck......


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 4, 2008)

ur clones looking good dude what i was wondering is how long is the veg in ur state them thing where monster u got last year


----------



## rezo (Feb 4, 2008)

i too am a northern californian and would like to know when you put yours outside. i have heard two schools of thought on this. if you start early like march youll have a bigger plant. ive also heard that it can induc flowering early. i usually veg inside and plant out in june then they grow to october . if you have a tip on starting early let me know i love outdoor .


----------



## cannabisblunt (Feb 4, 2008)

is that yellowing on ur clones normal?...also the brids were chirping today, it was extra sunny. i doubt i should start in the beginning of february


----------



## tech209 (Feb 4, 2008)

ahhhhh damn here comes fdd....wut can we expect this time around


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 4, 2008)

cannabisblunt said:


> is that yellowing on ur clones normal?...also the brids were chirping today, it was extra sunny. i doubt i should start in the beginning of february


its fine dude clones turn yellow cause they use sugars in the leafs to make new roots just like they yellow when u flower ur plants


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

they were worse when i bought them.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 4, 2008)

i belive it all dropy and yellow and just sad looking right


----------



## cannabisblunt (Feb 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got a couple santa berry clones today. the club lists it at a 60% sativa 40% indica. it did very well last year. short stout plants with high yields. finished early. tight crystally nuggets of sweet smelling goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you say finished early, how early is that?


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn, those babies are hawt. Have fun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

i just added 2 "blue dream". i'm not sure where they're going yet but for now it looks like outside. maybe? i don't know.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

Blue dream??? is that a Blue dot cousin??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Blue dream??? is that a Blue dot cousin??



i have no idea. i think i've read of it. i'll check my books later. i bought some finished meds last week and loved it. tasted like old school blueberry. i have 2, wink, wink.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

just looked it up in the cannabible 3. it's a cross of blueberry and haze making it's way in clone only form throughout the medical clubs of california.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just looked it up in the cannabible 3. it's a cross of blueberry and haze making it's way in clone only form throughout the medical clubs of california.


very nice.......I dont know though..haze is pretty tall....hopefully it's indica dominant...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> very nice.......I dont know though..haze is pretty tall....hopefully it's indica dominant...



nope, but it said it can produce 2lbs under 1000 watts of HPS. 
the leaves look sativa like.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nope, but it said it can produce 2lbs under 1000 watts of HPS.
> the leaves look sativa like.


and thats what I just happen to own.....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

made some room. i'm going to try to reveg my hijack mother and her sister. they just came out of the flowering room after 10 weeks of 12/12. lets see if they make it. 



i have 6 santa berry and 1 trainwreck.


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 13, 2008)

How do you like that reflector?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> How do you like that reflector?




it's all one unit, built in ballast. i love it.


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's all one unit, built in ballast. i love it.



Yeah I know reflector was easier to type and you knew what I meant.


----------



## COD4 (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> made some room. i'm going to try to reveg my hijack mother and her sister. they just came out of the flowering room after 10 weeks of 12/12. lets see if they make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so F'ing lucky you live in cali and are able to grow inside legally...I'm jealous!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

COD4 said:


> You're so F'ing lucky you live in cali and are able to grow inside legally...I'm jealous!


I dont think you will offend Fdd by saying fuck...hahahaha


----------



## COD4 (Feb 13, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont think you will offend Fdd by saying fuck...hahahaha


I'm just lazy


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I'm just lazy


Me too hhahaha


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey fdd, how much longer until you can put some plants outside? 4 more months to go here


----------



## kochab (Feb 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:


> Hey fdd, how much longer until you can put some plants outside? 4 more months to go here


as long as frost dont hit em theyll be fine if they are of decent established size.
yeah, its cold so growth will be slower(better than no growth), but as long as the y get more than 14-15 hrs of light per day the'll be fine


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2008)

april, wait until april.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2008)

i fucked up. i found 2 spidermites on my santa berry clones from the club. i mixed up some bug dip and made it too strong again. burnt the sh*t out of all of them. they will live but the next 2 weeks are gonna be rough. 

mites have no chance though.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 17, 2008)

faded ur my hero.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> faded ur my hero.




...............


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

looks good we have to wait till june here that sucks


----------



## hybrid (Feb 17, 2008)

FDD........its a shame that you can only have 30.

I guess depending on how you go about keeping your outdoor ones.......you can always recycle some indoor stuff that keeps you medicated until the big ones give up the goods.

Ill be following this one.............fo sho'!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2008)

told ya i kill things. these should survive. i hope. i have cuttings if anything more goes wrong. i hate spidermites. i think i killed them though.


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 18, 2008)

ouch that stinks. I hope my outdoor grow this year isn't compramised... I had to move everything outdoors last night at mid night heheh... do you think it will really mess with a plant if you go from a 4pm-4am light cycle to putting them outside at 12am? I hope they don't hermie... Also if flowering has already started and you move a plant outside will it continue to flower? sunrise 7am sunset 6pm...


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 18, 2008)

are those 6 clones santaberry clones too? did you buy more or did you take cutting off the ones you got from the club already?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

looks like 4 of the santa berry and the trainwreck aren't gonna make it.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

damn that sucks..............you have back up right! do you still have time to get some more going and i remember you saying you have clones i think. 

quick q i have one friend that has seen my rooms and he has his own, he also has spider mites in his grow i feel bad but i want to tell him he cant come in the grow room? Could he bring them to my grow?


----------



## Pizzzh (Feb 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 4 of the santa berry and the trainwreck aren't gonna make it.


i'm sorry to hear that................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn that sucks..............you have back up right! do you still have time to get some more going and i remember you saying you have clones i think.
> 
> quick q i have one friend that has seen my rooms and he has his own, he also has spider mites in his grow i feel bad but i want to tell him he cant come in the grow room? Could he bring them to my grow?



theoretically, yes.


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 18, 2008)

make him take a shower and put clean clothes on...


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 18, 2008)

can i come over and smoke your pot fdd.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 18, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> can i come over and smoke your pot fdd.


Are you his wife?


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 19, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Are you his wife?


 
fuck 4 weed?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> can i come over and smoke your pot fdd.



yes you may.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> fuck 4 weed?


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 19, 2008)

what about if i made you a giant banana cream pie 

i can bring it over and we can get high and eat it!!!!!!!!!!


kjasdfalk;sdfjkaklewrja;lksdjflaksdjfakdjaklsdfj 

oink.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> what about if i made you a giant banana cream pie
> 
> i can bring it over and we can get high and eat it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



yes again. tell me you love cheeseburgers.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 19, 2008)

wtf is going on in here


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> wtf is going on in here


nothing but good stuff. 

sex and pies my friend, sex and pies.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 19, 2008)

ooooooo yes. a guilty pleasure.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 19, 2008)

I like little Debbie oatmeal cream pies/cookies.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I like little Debbie oatmeal cream pies/cookies.


 
oink



.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 19, 2008)

* *



*I'm tellin' Mrs. Fdd*











KrazyAnneBanks said:


> fuck 4 weed?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm tellin' Mrs. Fdd*


hahaha lol cute lacy. I bet mrs. fdd makes the best fuckin brownies......



fucking shit!!!!! FDD CAN I GET AN INVITATION! Let's have tea time at your house!


----------



## thor369 (Feb 19, 2008)

party at FDD's house.

i grew up in the northern cali area, i had 5 gold claims in trinity county, in the 80's, until CAMP shut us all down, i haven't outdoor grew in 20 years now. BUT, i am getting a MED card for me, and my GF,too! i am thinking on buying a house in the mountians between susanville, and redding, for the same climate as i use to grow in, just 1 Mt. range inland, to avoid the coastal storms.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

fdd i wish you the best this seasson.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 19, 2008)

so when can i come over?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

thor369 said:


> party at FDD's house.
> 
> i grew up in the northern cali area, i had 5 gold claims in trinity county, in the 80's, until CAMP shut us all down, i haven't outdoor grew in 20 years now. BUT, i am getting a MED card for me, and my GF,too! i am thinking on buying a house in the mountians between susanville, and redding, for the same climate as i use to grow in, just 1 Mt. range inland, to avoid the coastal storms.



i grew up in placer county. i kinda miss it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

of the 10 hijack F2's i started 8 have cracked. 5 have broken the surface of the soil. i may start 10 more.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

How do you know what F series your seeds are?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> How do you know what F series your seeds are?



i made them. the first generation is 1 the second is 2 and so on.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

ok I get it now


----------



## thor369 (Feb 20, 2008)

i grew up in placer county. i kinda miss it.

i am close to it now. i live in nevada now, in reno, but moving back to cali, as soon as i get my back pay from SSD. i won 3 years back pay in my case. so i will get close to 30,000 bux from the fed gov, so i will invest in a mobile home, on 2 acres, i spotted it already, i like it, just waiting for the check from SSD. with my SSD, my GF's retirement from a county job, and her SSD, we do well, so we are both getting MED CARDS, my son got his, with a 60 plant access, i will go to same DR he went to, my lawyer goes to same DR, and got 60 for him too, so i should, with me and GF card, get to do 120 at a time!! (crosses fingers) after 12 years growing, doing it legally will be nice!! i quit growing at 28 to buy a restaurant in cali, but lost it in a fraud case. got most of my money back in lawsuit, but i got hit with liver cancer last year, and doing this chemo crap is killing me!! i gave up smoking for better work, but with this shift in law, and now being able to grow legally, i think i might re-think my career now. 120 plant possibility and my son sez the clubs buy the excess, i will do better with my plants,. then the $800 a month in disability.

keep up the GREAT work you all do here, it is wonderful to have access to you pro's like this, to get close to instant help!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 29, 2008)

a lot went on in the past week. i have seedlings and cuttings everywhere. it's gonna come down to running out of room or spring getting here soon. i might have to set up a second 250 MH. i plan on moving these outside in about 6 weeks. they're gonna get a lot bigger.


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just added 2 "blue dream". i'm not sure where they're going yet but for now it looks like outside. maybe? i don't know.


i havent been able to find that strain in a few years dam you fdd


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 29, 2008)

looking great cant wait to see what u pull off this year


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 29, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> looking great cant wait to see what u pull off this year


hes gonna pull of a fat cola


----------



## budman83 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey i live right next to folsom lake in granite bay. do you have to veg them first or can you take them straight from the club and put them outside.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

I call dibs on 5 pounds of santa berry and 5 pounds of trainwreck......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

and maybe a pound of purple something...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

budman83 said:


> hey i live right next to folsom lake in granite bay. do you have to veg them first or can you take them straight from the club and put them outside.


they can go directly outside. wait until april though. 

i grew up in Rocklin.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

looking forward to your grow fdd good luck.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 1, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> hes gonna pull of a fat cola


i know i saw what he did last year tested my ph today dont know why it hasnt cause a problem but its at 7.1 but i got ph down so it all good im pulling off a crazy year to im put up pics when there bigger and i transplant to my lot im growing at


----------



## SHAMAN (Mar 1, 2008)

So what all do you have for your outdoor crop now? What did you cut and what new seeds did you start?? 
Looks like your going to have a lot of work on your hands come spring, Instead of one tree house you can built a few with rope bridges connecting them..  




fdd2blk said:


> a lot went on in the past week. i have seedlings and cuttings everywhere. it's gonna come down to running out of room or spring getting here soon. i might have to set up a second 250 MH. i plan on moving these outside in about 6 weeks. they're gonna get a lot bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2008)

SHAMAN said:


> So what all do you have for your outdoor crop now? What did you cut and what new seeds did you start??
> Looks like your going to have a lot of work on your hands come spring, Instead of one tree house you can built a few with rope bridges connecting them..


i wan to focus mainly on hijack and santa berry. i have 13 santa berry so far. i got a few clones from the club and have been taking cuttings off them for a week or so. i have 9 rooted plus the originals from the club. i have a bunch of hijack seedlings popping up. i've taken cuttings of several of my flowering plants. i may throw a few of those out depending on how they do inside. i have some black domina cuttings rooted in soil. some jacks surprise as well. i may give one of each of the jacks surprise and black domina to my buddy. he's looking for a few good moms.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL its funny your getting ready for april outdoor planting and Im hoping the snow will stop sometime before april gets over lol


----------



## CptBuzz (Mar 3, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> LOL its funny your getting ready for april outdoor planting and Im hoping the snow will stop sometime before april gets over lol


 it sucks doesnt it! im guessing your from canada? snow is melting slowly... still so cold to grow!


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 3, 2008)

looking good so far fdd cant wait to see what ya pull off man good luck to ya


----------



## CptBuzz (Mar 3, 2008)

FDD thats 1000Watt setup there isnt it? its killer. fits so many plants! GOOD work, but the actual action is outdoors


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Oh how do I miss some of this stuff????!!!!!!*


* Hahahaha!*



abudsmoker said:


> thats a warning...... he plans on using a chainsaw this year for harvests


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*no kidding *



FilthyFletch said:


> LOL its funny your getting ready for april outdoor planting and Im hoping the snow will stop sometime before april gets over lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 4, 2008)

well i hope you dont mind fdd but i had to do it...............in the pic of yourself thread you posted a pic of yourself thay reminds me of this snowman???? This is what im looking at still about three and a half feet


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> well i hope you dont mind fdd but i had to do it...............in the pic of yourself thread you posted a pic of yourself thay reminds me of this snowman???? This is what im looking at still about three and a half feet




i've been waiting all winter to see someone build a snowman. thank you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2008)

CptBuzz said:


> FDD thats 1000Watt setup there isnt it? its killer. fits so many plants! GOOD work, but the actual action is outdoors



250w MH.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 4, 2008)

tm21thc said:


> I would go some white strain!
> I know im crazy about WW!





fdd2blk said:


> a lot went on in the past week. i have seedlings and cuttings everywhere. it's gonna come down to running out of room or spring getting here soon. i might have to set up a second 250 MH. i plan on moving these outside in about 6 weeks. they're gonna get a lot bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You reveging a plant? Could be wrong but it sure does look like it. If so what you reveging?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> You reveging a plant? Could be wrong but it sure does look like it. If so what you reveging?



good eye. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/54004-re-vegging-my-hijack.html


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 5, 2008)

i thought reveging is some what of a bad idea due to the fact the stress can herm it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> i thought reveging is some what of a bad idea due to the fact the stress can herm it


are you questioning my growing techniques? 
justb playin'lolol
i'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> are you questioning my growing techniques?
> justb playin'lolol
> i'm sure it will be fine.


hahahahaha Fdd damn man....you crack me up.


----------



## keyboy111 (Mar 5, 2008)

hot shit man!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

very nice fdd. is this your first time breeding or have you done this before?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> very nice fdd. is this your first time breeding or have you done this before?



i've been doing this a few years now.


----------



## AK48xSSHxBB=blueberryyumm (Mar 6, 2008)

Could i have some recommendations on Growing Outdoors 

also what is it about NOR CAL that makes it so suitable for growing. 

Strains for first time growers would also be good.

thanxs - cheers


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 6, 2008)

afghan bull ryder is great strain easy to great hudge yeild and high thc counts some thing like 20%


----------



## shamegame (Mar 6, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> afghan bull ryder is great strain easy to great hudge yeild and high thc counts some thing like 20%


I bought an eight of Bullryder from a club in Hollywood and loved it.


P.S. - Nor Cal has nothing on So. Cal as far as growing- actually So Cal. is better in that we get less rain when most strains are balls deep in flower. But Nor Cal has the wide open forest to grow all kinds of pot - I.E. Humboldt county


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Mar 6, 2008)

<--- So Cal here I think we got some killer bud down here


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

please, no debating in this thread. thank you.









i added a second 250w MH. i need to get these bigger faster. i will run the second light for a month or so until i'm ready to put some outside. 

i have to state a quick fact. the HTG hood is putting out more footcandles than the sunsystems. i think it is because of the sides of the inside of the sunsystems hood are white. as apposed to shiny reflective. they are both the same wattage and the exact same bulbs. 










a little baby "hijack".


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

looking good. 500watts of mh nice


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good. 500watts of mh nice





in a 20 X 42 inch area. no exhaust, just a small oscillating fan. the ceiling is halfway open though. that's where all my heat escapes. i've never bothered to check the temp. doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

you almost touching 2k huh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you almost touching 2k huh?


i just realized that as i was posting the light pics. i might as well clear it all out and just get a 4 X 8 flood and drain.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

lol!!!!!!!!!!


3 musketeers!!!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just realized that as i was posting the light pics. i might as well clear it all out and just get a 4 X 8 flood and drain.


did i just here you mention doing hydro???


someones eating crow...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

question.......


do you recycle bamboo sticks? it doesnt affect anything?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> did i just here you mention doing hydro???
> 
> 
> someones eating crow...



funny how people read what they want to hear. i said "i might as well be", not i'm going to. i was speaking of the almost 200 watts i have. eatin' crow? that's a big call, my friend. 

come back when you see a rockwool cube.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> funny how people read what they want to hear. i said "i might as well be", not i'm going to. i was speaking of the almost 200 watts i have. eatin' crow? that's a big call, my friend.
> 
> come back when you see a *rockwool cube*.


i'm trying them for cloning again... my bubble cloner is sucking ass... ha


... i love that you pump that soil for all its worth though, its refreshing 

i'll get my hands dirty again someday... it just seems more proper, ha


good growin friend, stay dry


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 6, 2008)

What happened to kindprincess anyways fdd?

Grow is looking good mate, im startin in a couple days = )


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Mar 6, 2008)

man, fdd it seems like people are being annoying about your skills man...i guess with such a huge crowd of fans there will always be the haters.

anyways,
hows the grow comin along? when do u plan to move them outside?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 6, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> man, fdd it seems like people are being annoying about your skills man...i guess with such a huge crowd of fans there will always be the haters.
> 
> anyways,
> hows the grow comin along? when do u plan to move them outside?



oh i'm quite the hater


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> man, fdd it seems like people are being annoying about your skills man...i guess with such a huge crowd of fans there will always be the haters.
> 
> anyways,
> hows the grow comin along? when do u plan to move them outside?


maybe the first of april. maybe.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Ian's no hater. *
*Gosh thats almost funny.*

*Hey Mister Fdd!!!! *

* It looks like you are finally getting the hang of this growing marijuana thingy *

*Heehee *

*If you need any help, don't be afraid to ask. *


Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> man, fdd it seems like people are being annoying about your skills man...i guess with such a huge crowd of fans there will always be the haters.
> 
> anyways,
> hows the grow comin along? when do u plan to move them outside?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2008)

i've been training a couple santa berry. looking good so far. 












and the seedlings.......


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been training a couple santa berry. looking good so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83321
> ...



Looks real similiar to how I lsted my one plant...











Everything you got there looks perfectly healthy and happy. What soil are you using?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 13, 2008)

got to love lst nice job noew stop and ur are looking great to fdd cant wait to see what ya do this year and what gentics is santa berry ur the first person ive ever seen with it


----------



## DODGE2500 (Mar 13, 2008)

You cali people are lucky, i take a fair amount of prescription drugs for stress related things. And i could never do the mmj because tennessee doesnt have that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm using fox farms with extra perlite. i add about 30% more.

santa berry is a local clone only strain.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

I seen some santa berry here in illinois but I do know it was from there. Good shyt!


----------



## doctorRobert (Mar 13, 2008)

hay fdd just wondering are you a medical cannabis user? is that why you get to grow in ur back yard also how many plants do you grow at a time it always seems like your growing like 30 plants? I totaly envy you


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

30 is how many are allowed in the county.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> 30 is how many are allowed in the county.....


it should be 30 outside and 30 inside lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> 30 is how many are allowed in the county.....


is there a limit on the amount of dry smoke you can have at your place?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

ive seen it posted before i think lol. but does anyone have a link for the marijuana laws in cali? and does all cali have the same law about the amount you can grow or have at once?


----------



## shamegame (Mar 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ive seen it posted before i think lol. but does anyone have a link for the marijuana laws in cali? and does all cali have the same law about the amount you can grow or have at once?


California NORML It varies from city to city and county to county. The base is 6 mature plants or 12 immature plants and 8 oz. of finish product at any given time. Many areas allow for more by default.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm using fox farms with extra perlite. i add about 30% more.
> 
> santa berry is a local clone only strain.


thats a shame it sounds good and looked good when u grew it oh well what is it sativa and indica wise


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> thats a shame it sounds good and looked good when u grew it oh well what is it sativa and indica wise



it's about a 50/50 hybrid mix.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

nice i like the hybrids they get ya nice


----------



## KingOfBud (Mar 15, 2008)

You planning on sexing any this year fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> You planning on sexing any this year fdd?



i will but it's not "planned".


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i will but it's not "planned".


Man you could almost stick them out there already...I dont know what its like there today, but it's nice as hell here right now...like 70


----------



## shamegame (Mar 15, 2008)

Any pics coming up? I know they aren't flowering but I would like to see how all the diff. strains are doing.


----------



## rezo (Mar 15, 2008)

im planting on april 21st. ive got two purple fire and 1 each hindu skunk and bubbleberry. i grew sensistar last year here is a pic from last year during veg


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

I bet that was a nice harvest rezo..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Any pics coming up? I know they aren;t flowering but I would like to see how all the diff. strains are doing.



check this thread for details on 2 of the santa berries.  ....https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/56976-advanced-lst-old-school-bonsai.html

View attachment 84558 

everything is looking really good. while i can remember.....

11 santa berry (female cuttings)
10 hijack (unsexed)
3 blue dream (cuttings)
1 black domina (cutting)
1 jacks surprise (cutting)
2 hijack (revegging)

the weather has been great but we are still on 12 hours of darkness. if i put them out now they will try to flower then try to turn back around and it will fuck them all up. i've heard of people doing this intentionally. it causes a cluster of branches to form at the top almost like fimming. that's a whole other thread though. 




i'll go take some quick pics..........brb.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 15, 2008)

That bonzai technique is sweet! I will grab some popcorn and be awaiting pics. The weather down here has been amazingly warm. Aside from the short daylight hours, I have the urge to turn some dirt...must be patient. I just harvested my indoor grow I'll post some pics when I jar it.


----------



## rezo (Mar 15, 2008)

i pulled about a pound off each. i didnt keep any clones or mothers of the sensi star though . i wish i would have. also i always tie them down so my neighbors dont see


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

pics.................................


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

looking good man......cant wait to have a pic nic in the back yard.....


----------



## shamegame (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good so far. I have a giant pot in my backyard- I think it's 7 or 8 gallons I am going to try to get at least one plant as big as the ones you crank out this year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Looks good so far. I have a giant pot in my backyard- I think it's 7 or 8 gallons I am going to try to get at least one plant as big as the ones you crank out this year.



you will.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

just got back from home depot. i bought the floor model and asked for a discount because it had some bent handles. they gave me 10% off. walked out the door for just under 400 dollars. i've used it for ten minutes and it's already paid for itself. i straightened the handles out and fired it up. it runs very quietly. i had it about 1/3 throttle when i did these 2 small strips. my wife was in the house and didn't even know i had it running.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just got back from home depot. i bought the floor model and asked for a discount because it had some bent handles. they gave me 10% off. walked out the door for just under 400 dollars. i've used it for ten minutes and it's already paid for itself. i straightened the handles out and fired it up. it runs very quietly. i had it about 1/3 throttle when i did these 2 small strips. my wife was in the house and didn't even know i had it running.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85111 View attachment 85112 View attachment 85113


Oh My God,,do you know how wild it is too see this piece of far off land,,,and know you have walked there,,,,cuttings look great fdd,,nice score on the tiller as well man,,sure wish I lived up the road,,so I could come and borrow it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 16, 2008)

damn fdd looks good man nice buy. the spots ill be planting this spring still have fuckin 2-3 feet of snow cover. nice to see some grass though for real.
peace man..goodluck


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

i've started to add my compost made from last years waste.......


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 16, 2008)

do you put any enzyme in your compost?
when I was looking at your yard I saw a round barrel looking thing I wondered if that was a compost turner. I have looked at them. Mantis has them. fear here to much is produced to be beneficial to have one. I use hot house bull poo poo for the enzyme from the black angus beef in the pen. Hay I will swap you some of my hot house bull poo poo for what ever you have to much of... I know you can transport bull poo poo across state lines nice and legale like.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> do you put any enzyme in your compost?
> when I was looking at your yard I saw a round barrel looking thing I wondered if that was a compost turner. I have looked at them. Mantis has them. fear here to much is produced to be beneficial to have one. I use hot house bull poo poo for the enzyme from the black angus beef in the pen. Hay I will swap you some of my hot house bull poo poo for what ever you have to much of... I know you can transport bull poo poo across state lines nice and legale like.



yes, that is a 50 gallon compost barrel. it is on a stand and has gears with a big handle. we've had it for years. it is now empty and i used nowhere need what i needed. i need 3 times more. i didn't add much to it. plant trimmings, apricots, apples and some coffee grounds. i want to start adding things to my soil but i have no idea what. i have a big bag of perlite i'll dump in. maybe some moss? the soil is very rich and everything here grows well. they grow grapes for wine in this same soil. when it dries it is very hard and dense though. it has a lot of clay in it. 




i got a lot done already. i'm about 10 - 12" deep. not sure how deep i'll go but i have a lot more work to do yet. i love my new toy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

thats fucking awsome i love your new toy too lol.


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 16, 2008)

haven't seen some fdd outdo bush in sometime how big you going for this year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> haven't seen some fdd outdo bush in sometime how big you going for this year?




gonna keep them small and low. try to anyway.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 16, 2008)

My dad throws any kind of vegetable and fruit scraps and sometimes homemade bread thats dried out and pastas w/sauces etc. scraps are awesome for those compost barrels. I seen somethin on discovery channel where they actually take restaurant scraps and recycle them into a fertilizer.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 16, 2008)

wow fdd this makes me totaly inasane thinking we are at this moment getting more snow here O well thats life i guess your shit looks so nice hope your season goes well


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> My dad throws any kind of vegetable and fruit scraps and sometimes homemade bread thats dried out and pastas w/sauces etc. scraps are awesome for those compost barrels. I seen somethin on discovery channel where they actually take restaurant scraps and recycle them into a fertilizer.


On dirty jobs he showed the whole process of making compost.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna keep them small and low. try to anyway.


are they all going in the ground?....small and low?no way


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> are they all going in the ground?....small and low?no way



i think maybe 5 santa berry and 5 hijack. for some reason i still want to use some pots.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 16, 2008)

you dont even know how bad i want to try your hijack.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, that is a 50 gallon compost barrel. it is on a stand and has gears with a big handle. we've had it for years. it is now empty and i used nowhere need what i needed. i need 3 times more. i didn't add much to it. plant trimmings, apricots, apples and some coffee grounds. i want to start adding things to my soil but i have no idea what. i have a big bag of perlite i'll dump in. maybe some moss? the soil is very rich and everything here grows well. they grow grapes for wine in this same soil. when it dries it is very hard and dense though. it has a lot of clay in it.
> 
> 
> alot of the people I know who have non herbal gardens, and have verry succseful gardens add Lime, and sulfer to their soil abot once every 2 or 3 years, I did it once, need to do it again this year, still cold as shit here though. theres other natural additives that should be added to your soil every few year to add back some of the neutrients that are drained from the soil and not placed back since we eat, smoke and throw away much of what would go back into the earth.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think maybe 5 santa berry and 5 hijack. for some reason i still want to use some pots.


Dont blame you ..crawling around in your jungle of weed is probably a fight, rather than just move the pot


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> On dirty jobs he showed the whole process of making compost.


Thats what it was thanks. I don't have cable - I forgot the name.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, that is a 50 gallon compost barrel. it is on a stand and has gears with a big handle. we've had it for years. it is now empty and i used nowhere need what i needed. i need 3 times more. i didn't add much to it. plant trimmings, apricots, apples and some coffee grounds. *i want to start adding things to my soil but i have no idea what. i have a big bag of perlite i'll dump in. maybe some moss?* the soil is very rich and everything here grows well. they grow grapes for wine in this same soil. when it dries it is very hard and dense though. it has a lot of clay in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/subcool-s-old-school-organics/44686-subcool-s-super-soil.html ????????


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 17, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> Thats what it was thanks. I don't have cable - I forgot the name.


haha no problem.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

87 dollars later..........................

   




it's warm out........



yet it appears to be snowing.........



but it's really not..........



i got this far and decided to stop until it cools off a little. no need to be sweating.........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 17, 2008)

you been busy......nice job


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd aint fuckin 'round.....
man i cant wait until i can start my outdoors man, i love seein this
peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

i guess i let it sit for awhile and dry. it's fluffy when i walk on it but it gets hard as soon as my weight is on it. it's still pretty wet. i think i started at the perfect time. 



i'd make a good corn farmer. ........  






first time out in the garden and the new kitty already understands the boundaries........


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 17, 2008)

i still don't believe you're gonna do a scrog...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i still don't believe you're gonna do a scrog...


you doubt fdd?  you've been on that island to long. 



3' X 3' pieces of screen or 4' X 4'? i need help on this one.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

hahahaha @ the cat.

at least he/she is respectful!!!! you dont think they are going to nibble?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha @ the cat.
> 
> at least he/she is respectful!!!! you dont think they are going to nibble?



they haven't yet. none of our cats ever have. ever.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you doubt fdd?  you've been on that island to long.
> 
> 
> 
> 3' X 3' pieces of screen or 4' X 4'? i need help on this one.


hey hey now... i post rarely over there... this is my home  can ya blame me for enjoying their wealth of info though?

are you gonna fill up that whole spot with screen... or are you just gonna do a few plants??? bigger screen is better i'd think...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> hey hey now... i post rarely over there... this is my home  can ya blame me for enjoying their wealth of info though?
> 
> are you gonna fill up that whole spot with screen... or are you just gonna do a few plants??? bigger screen is better i'd think...


that was feet. i'm gonna do squares. either 3 or 4 foot suares. i'm gonna cut some 4 x 4's maybe 3 feet tall. frame the top with 2 x 4' like a table edge then lay the screen across the top. a screen topped table 3 feet high. should they be 3 foot square tables or 4 foot?  gimme a taco.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

them bonsai bushes are gon be SEXY!!!!!!


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Mar 17, 2008)

cant wait to see this


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

so it's 8 feet wide. if i make them 3 feet that gives me a foot inbetween.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

mmmm MS paint


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> mmmm MS paint


i have auto cad downloaded but i can't figure out how to uncrack it.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that was feet. i'm gonna do squares. either 3 or 4 foot suares. i'm gonna cut some 4 x 4's maybe 3 feet tall. frame the top with 2 x 4' like a table edge then lay the screen across the top. a screen topped table 3 feet high. should they be 3 foot square tables or 4 foot?  gimme a taco.


Make the sections of screen small enough so you can reach the middle when standing at one side. You may need to tend to them. That's what I would do If I were going to do an outdoor scrog. 3x3 would probably work better, and you could leave youeself little paths to walk through between screens.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Make the sections of screen small enough so you can reach the middle when standing at one side. You may need to tend to them. That's what I would do If I were going to do an outdoor scrog. 3x3 would probably work better, and you could leave youeself little paths to walk through between screens.


just like my pic. i think i'll do that.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 18, 2008)

So your starting your plants this early in the season, and your going to do a scrog lol? I may have missed this, but how tall are you going to set up the screen? 

Fresh soil looks so nice = ). Is that just soil from your backyard or did you add your own stuff. Sorry if you already said some of this, 33 pages takes a while to read = (


my seeds sprouted couple days ago, see how they do over the course of the summer compared to yours. Im using strobe lights to veg, and disco lights to flower again.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 19, 2008)

that is proper farming my friend. Great job. You have been working very hard! Subscribed to this one! And your cat is gorgeous btw! We are going to have some kittens soon. A pregnant stray cat has made herself at home in our house, she's got about a week to go! And I always said no more than 2 cats. Now we have 3, with god knows how many more on the way!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> that is proper farming my friend. Great job. You have been working very hard! Subscribed to this one! And your cat is gorgeous btw! We are going to have some kittens soon. A pregnant stray cat has made herself at home in our house, she's got about a week to go! And I always said no more than 2 cats. Now we have 3, with god knows how many more on the way!



i love new kitties.


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

Kickin ass and takin names as always....Im taking notes from this you are insperation. If I was a female id suck you off for sure and every female here should consider it. Because you my friend a bigger then Bill Clinton in my book.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 19, 2008)

boooky said:


> Kickin ass and takin names as always....Im taking notes from this you are insperation. If I was a female id suck you off for sure and every female here should consider it. Because you my friend a bigger then Bill Clinton in my book.


Aint that some shit eh fdd, haha.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 19, 2008)

boooky said:


> Kickin ass and takin names as always....Im taking notes from this you are insperation. If I was a female id suck you off for sure and every female here should consider it. Because you my friend a bigger then Bill Clinton in my book.


 
lets not go the gay route


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

hows things going fdd? i heard your house is better then willy wonkers factory lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hows things going fdd? i heard your house is better then willy wonkers factory lol.



i haven't touched my soil yet. i spent all day yesterday making hash. i think i'll let it dry a few days then turn it again. i have a lot on my plate right now. kitty gets his splint taken off today. hopefully he doesn't get a new one put back on. kitty wants to run and play. 

my babies are vegging really well. i can get some pics up shortly.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

i hope your kitty is ok. and i hope things mellow out for you its all worth it in the end


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

i took pics and forgot to post them. i have been so busy making hash.......


----------



## tckfui (Mar 20, 2008)

nice plants... but YOU BASTARD FDD!!! because of this thread I was like woa, time to start gettig ready for outside, and I got everything I needed bought stuff, and then started working on the garden in my jacket while my breath was freezing and yet still sweating, and it didnt acur to me until afterwords, your nuts, and I'm even nutsier, friggin freezin my ass off sweating, man, what do you, have some sort of powers over us or something?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

yes.





i saw my first preflower. i think it might be a male. i threw it in my flower room until it fully shows then i will pull it back out and put it back into veg. i will be keeping pollen from the hijack males.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd, i have a question.

can you tell me why a sativa takes longer than an indica? especially when sativas give more of a head, cerebral expanding high and indicas give body, stony highs. when we harvest we harvest earlier for that 'head, cerebral high' but we wait for the 'body, stony high'. Yet sativas can take sometimes twice as long?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i took pics and forgot to post them. i have been so busy making hash.......
> 
> View attachment 87494 View attachment 87495 View attachment 87496 View attachment 87501 View attachment 87504 View attachment 87506 View attachment 87509


your a monster...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> fdd, i have a question.
> 
> can you tell me why a sativa takes longer than an indica? especially when sativas give more of a head, cerebral expanding high and indicas give body, stony highs. when we harvest we harvest earlier for that 'head, cerebral high' but we wait for the 'body, stony high'. Yet sativas can take sometimes twice as long?



maybe the harvest early for a headier high is bullsh*t.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe the harvest early for a headier high is bullsh*t.



so i take it you dont agree with harvest times for different effects?


do you think harvesting early for a headier high is bullshit?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so i take it you dont agree with harvest times for different effects?
> 
> 
> do you think harvesting early for a headier high is bullshit?


i think harvesting early is for newbies.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

Furthermore.... what is your favorite? Sativas? Indicas? Hybrids? More Sativa than Indica? More Indica than Sativa?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> Furthermore.... what is your favorite? Sativas? Indicas? Hybrids? More Sativa than Indica? More Indica than Sativa?



i have a strain for every hour of the day.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

you didnt answer the question!!!!!

and if ya dont mind....could you list those strains for every hour of the day? thanks!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think harvesting early is for newbies.


I agree. A lot of new growers are wasting good crops because of this bullshit thats being passed around.dammit where is the early enforcer.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a strain for every hour of the day.


i bet you wont be smoking the indica before you start tilling ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

note to self:
frost this morning.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I agree. A lot of new growers are wasting good crops because of this bullshit thats being passed around.dammit where is the early enforcer.


Im right here!!!! 

I am constantly patrolling the harvesting/curing section of the forums hahaha

You harvest a plant when it is at peak potency...peak potency is peak potency there shouldn't be any other time that you even CONSIDER harvesting.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 20, 2008)

I like to cut my plant a month early, just to remind the her whos in charge.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 20, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> I like to cut my plant a month early, just to remind the her whos in charge.


thats what all the pros do


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

i like to cut my plant early because im a noob lol j/k. amber trich's are your friend


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

ok, stop jackin' my thread. we have a long way to go.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry lol. cant wate to see all the plants outside good luck fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

frost today.







i'm moving A LOT of dirt. i shoveled and raked it all to one side. i will run the tiller down this low side a few times to get nice and deep. then i have to move it all over to the other side and repeat. then somehow i have to mix all that together. by then the weather and light cycle should be good enough to start planting. maybe 3 or 4 more weeks.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

wow looks very nice and im sure the hard work will pay off. That soil looks beautiful wish i had more time to read through the whole grow but like you said still a long way to go cant wait to see what the season brings you


----------



## doctorRobert (Mar 21, 2008)

hey it's an herb garden! are you gonna keep em' low?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

how many plants are going into that space?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

i had my lights really low. growth was slow. i bumped them up a little and everything is taking off. 

   



i see 1 plant showing preflowers. the first set appear to be male. i have placed it outside in my greenhouse. i will be collecting pollen.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

POLLLLLLEN....YUUUUMMMMMM....they look real healthy man.....good idea throwing that other light up there.....


----------



## tckfui (Mar 21, 2008)

looking good man!!!
does that water spicket pump work??? did you put it in??? do you know how deep it goes??? its just pretty cool, I've neve seen one of those before


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

tckfui said:


> looking good man!!!
> does that water spicket pump work??? did you put it in??? do you know how deep it goes??? its just pretty cool, I've neve seen one of those before



lawn ornament. 



i've tilled the one side once. it's drying right now. 80 degrees out today. i will give it a day or two to dry then till it one last time. i'm getting down it the clay and i don't want that in my soil. once i turn this side one more time i have to rake the other side over and do it twice. then i can rake it all even and start laying things out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2008)

What is your indoor grow mix? I know you mentioned MG and Foxfarms, but your pix look like there's a lot of perlite as well. Recipe please?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> What is your indoor grow mix? I know you mentioned MG and Foxfarms, but your pix look like there's a lot of perlite as well. Recipe please?


today, indoors, i am using fox farms ocean forest with lots of perlite. i've been mixing it 3:1, maybe even a little more. 3 being the soil.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks. Clearly it's the right stuff!


----------



## bulldog (Mar 22, 2008)

Dude, that avatar is the ugliest easter bunny I have every seen! Unless your kid drew it, then its still fucking ugly.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2008)

Can you get an amen? Hell yes! Amen. I used to light a candle to Fdd's previous avatar! LOL



bulldog said:


> Dude, that avatar is the ugliest easter bunny I have every seen! Unless your kid drew it, then its still fucking ugly.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

ffd your avatar reminds me of a sphinx only with a easter bunny head lol. i like it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

we'll see what all the ney sayers wake up with tomorrow morning. me, i'm getting chocolate. 
laugh at my bunny. i drew that. lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2008)

Back to drawing school for you lol. Can you bring your rototiller over in about 6 weeks please?



fdd2blk said:


> we'll see what all the ney sayers wake up with tomorrow morning. me, i'm getting chocolate.
> laugh at my bunny. i drew that. lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

please explain the bunny


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> please explain the bunny


maybe you all can add something since you all think your so damn good. https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/9703-paintbrush-only.html

just kidding. kinda. 

clown my bunny.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I just like your last avatar better. It had so much more to do with my fictional construct of YOU based on your threads, your pix, your general 'je ne sais quoi" and my own love of American culture and South Park and a general spirit of play!

I'm a critic not an artist. Put your stuff out there and it will be responded to.



fdd2blk said:


> maybe you all can add something since you all think your so damn good. https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/9703-paintbrush-only.html
> 
> just kidding. kinda.
> 
> clown my bunny.


----------



## lJamiel (Mar 23, 2008)

outdoor... *drools*

so lucky fdd! those are going to be monsters.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we'll see what all the ney sayers wake up with tomorrow morning. me, i'm getting chocolate.
> laugh at my bunny. i drew that. lol


That bunny is fucking hideous hahahahaha 

Children would most likely cry!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> That bunny is fucking hideous hahahahaha
> 
> Children would most likely cry!



just a few more hours.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just a few more hours.



He looks pretty stoned...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> He looks pretty stoned...


Thats just from two puffs... he's going for 4


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

i've got half of it done and laid out. the other side is still a little too wet. couple more days and i should be done.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

It will be a sight to behold! When do you pitch the tent?


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 26, 2008)

going for it this year i see


----------



## Hank (Mar 26, 2008)

That soil really looks rich. Did you add anything to it? Oh and fdd i finally got a carb for my Troy-Bilt for a measley 20 bucks. Things are looking up

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

Hank said:


> That soil really looks rich. Did you add anything to it? Oh and fdd i finally got a carb for my Troy-Bilt for a measley 20 bucks. Things are looking up
> 
> Hank.


i added a little peat moss, perlite, and some clay breaker upper. not a whole lot. the soil here is like that naturally. 

good deal on the carb.


----------



## Hank (Mar 26, 2008)

Right on Thanks alot.

Hank.


----------



## austin1390 (Mar 27, 2008)

lookin good im gonna have a setup like that this year also =-)


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 27, 2008)

go for it noob


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 27, 2008)

Why the patterns in the soil fdd? They serve any purpose?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> Why the patterns in the soil fdd? They serve any purpose?


woke up one morning and they were just there. crop circles?


those are my mounds. i may move them. i'm not sure how i'm going to do this yet.


----------



## thor369 (Mar 28, 2008)

woke up one morning and they were just there. crop circles?


look out for them aliens. you think they come here just to probe people?

they be spotting our grows, for the rip-off!

trust me, i know these things!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

friday night pics..........


----------



## Hank (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess these are the ones going outside? They look very healthy and green 

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

Hank said:


> I guess these are the ones going outside? They look very healthy and green
> 
> Hank.



yep, i'm just waiting on the sun cycle now. maybe 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

i can't wait. i figure if anything they will start to flower just long enough to show sex, by that time the days will be longer and they will turn right back around. they may not even start to flower. either way i just put my 10 hijack seedlings outside in my greenhouse.  here we go...........


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

huh... you have a greenhouse?


----------



## mywayorthehighway (Mar 29, 2008)

hey there my friend... since when did you become the resident asshole?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

you talking to me or FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

mywayorthehighway said:


> hey there my friend... since when did you become the resident asshole?


the last week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> huh... you have a greenhouse?



yep. .....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49344-outdoor-spring-harvest-2008-a.html


----------



## mywayorthehighway (Mar 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you talking to me or FDD?


Hey lumber'... i'm talking to the guy with resident asshole under his name.I really mean no offence.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

mywayorthehighway said:


> Hey lumber'... i'm talking to the guy with resident asshole under his name.I really mean no offence.


i didn't even notice his title changed...

haha

sorry, stoner moment


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yep. .....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49344-outdoor-spring-harvest-2008-a.html


i swear i am so unaware of everything thats going on on this site now 

... time to read =]


----------



## doctorRobert (Mar 29, 2008)

yay this thread is 40 pages old!


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't wait. i figure if anything they will start to flower just long enough to show sex, by that time the days will be longer and they will turn right back around. they may not even start to flower. either way i just put my 10 hijack seedlings outside in my greenhouse.  here we go...........View attachment 92792


Ya I had to put one of my girls outside, and it started showing me little buds about 1 week ago....Do you think If i cut all the buds off and leave some foilage do you think she will reveg in the next month for this years outdoor?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> Ya I had to put one of my girls outside, and it started showing me little buds about 1 week ago....Do you think If i cut all the buds off and leave some foilage do you think she will reveg in the next month for this years outdoor?


i'd cut the buds off and feed it lots of nitrogen to promote vegetative growth.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

srry for hijacking your thread, just was tryin to figure out If i could save her.....thanks alots man!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

FDD to the rescue!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

we're getting 14 hours of light right now and more every day.

i couldn't stop myself.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 2, 2008)

cool cat, nice set up aren't those screens a little low?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we're getting 14 hours of light right now and more every day.
> 
> i couldn't stop myself.
> 
> ...


 
i think you should use a whole roll of fence....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> cool cat, nice set up aren't those screens a little low?





i've never done this. 

my plan is to move the screen up the stakes as the plant grows. i was trying to think of some way to use PVC for stakes. in the fall i may need to cover my plants with moth cloth or plastic, due to bugs and rain. if i use PVC for the stakes and make them tall enough i can hang my canopy from them in the fall. i'm kinda getting ahead of myself but the weather is just soooooo nice.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've never done this.
> 
> my plan is to move the screen up the stakes as the plant grows. i was trying to think of some way to use PVC for stakes. in the fall i may need to cover my plants with moth cloth or plastic, due to bugs and rain. if i use PVC for the stakes and make them tall enough i can hang my canopy from them in the fall. i'm kinda getting ahead of myself but the weather is just soooooo nice.


I really dont think you will be able to move the screen up 

I would get that screen another foot up or watering and feedign will be really difficult.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I really dont think you will be able to move the screen up
> 
> I would get that screen another foot up or watering and feedign will be really difficult.



then how do i spread out my branches?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 2, 2008)

When do you pitch the tent? Your new sleeping quarters for the summer


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 2, 2008)

i have always like the way of training a plant along the ground with tent stakes...then add the screen. just a thought..you do have the room.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i have always like the way of training a plant along the ground with tent stakes...then add the screen. just a thought..you do have the room.



i don't know what i'm doing.  for real. 


i have all kinds of room..........


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know what i'm doing.  for real.
> 
> 
> i have all kinds of room..........View attachment 95145


i wish i could till the woods around me..

maybe veg one till the height of the fence (5') then just train the top back down to the ground length wise (5')...then add screen. try this with one of your better sativa crosses.

i dont know what to do either, but would love to try it out there..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> then how do i spread out my branches?


Im thinking you need to let them get a little bigger maybe. Because I dont think the stems under the screen are going to get much if any longer they will just get thicker, so you wont really be able to move the screen up. Am I making any sense?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im thinking you need to let them get a little bigger maybe. Because I dont think the stems under the screen are going to get much if any longer they will just get thicker, so you wont really be able to move the screen up. Am I making any sense?



yes you are. my only concern is the branches getting to hard to bend. i should be fine though. this is why i only did one, temporarily at that.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes you are. my only concern is the branches getting to hard to bend. i should be fine though. this is why i only did one, temporarily at that.


I dont think you will have a problem with bending them as long as its the newer growth your bending so it should be fine if you let it get a little taller and also raise the screen. Have you seen or heard of that technique they use...where you rub and pinch the stalk and almost break it...then you can bend the stiff branches....its supposed to work....never tried it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont think you will have a problem with bending them as long as its the newer growth your bending so it should be fine if you let it get a little taller and also raise the screen. Have you seen or heard of that technique they use...where you rub and pinch the stalk and almost break it...then you can bend the stiff branches....its supposed to work....never tried it.




the plant will lift a 5 lb cinder block off the ground if you tie it up correctly. 


i have the branches wired which is training them for now. once they out grow the wires i will come up with some type of stake system to stake them down. i do want the screen up a lot higher. i will need all the support i can get during flower. this strain grows wild branching.

these were last years and i did NO topping or training.......


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 2, 2008)

how do you get your plants to be so........ wide and big and huge? you know what im saying, like your plants are so.... the branches are really spread out

edit: I am the 420 person to post, fuck yeah!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> how do you get your plants to be so........ wide and big and huge? you know what im saying, like your plants are so.... the branches are really spread out
> 
> edit: I am the 420 person to post, fuck yeah!


LST.. low stress training.. if you tie the branches to the side as they are smaller and bendable they will stay wide and allow sun to reach into the spots shaded by leafs normally.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought that was so you could keep the plants short not freakin humungus!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> LST.. low stress training.. if you tie the branches to the side as they are smaller and bendable they will stay wide and allow sun to reach into the spots shaded by leafs normally.


 

these plants were *not* trained. they just grew this way.......View attachment 95304 View attachment 95305


----------



## Beaner (Apr 2, 2008)

they do that sometimes


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> I thought that was so you could keep the plants short not freakin humungus!


depends how you do it... you can train the plant any different way you want but tying them to the side will just basicly move them over. if you want to get crazy with lst... try the fdd bonsai tree lst


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> these plants were *not* trained. they just grew this way.......View attachment 95304 View attachment 95305


lol oh.. thought thats what the green string was for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> lol oh.. thought thats what the green string was for.



the green string was holding them UP. the branches started to break from the weight of the buds. it happens with my plants a lot........


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 2, 2008)

FDD damn those girls are looking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> FDD damn those girls are looking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!



i think i have too many too soon. i have some in the ground, the greenhouse is full and i still have 500 watts of MH running.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the green string was holding them UP. the branches started to break from the weight of the buds. it happens with my plants a lot........
> 
> View attachment 95325 View attachment 95326 View attachment 95327


haha i totally believe it. i have and extra few moths this year so im hoping to get my monsters.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi fdd just stopping buy to check things out hope all is going good


----------



## Hank (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope things are going well too. I keep getting Hermies Time to go feminized i believe.

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

i confirmed my first male today. i have taken it out of the greenhouse and am waiting for my flower room to light up. when the lights come on i will put the male in there. the lants in there now have 3 to 4 weeks left to finish. i can get the male to start showing good flowers in that amount of time. if any stray pollen gets lose it won't have long enoiught to hurt anything. once the male starts to develop flowers i will put it back outside as the pods open and collect the pollen for the seeding of females.


----------



## Hank (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes i need to start collecting pollen and have a limited supply of seeds. Oh so much to learn I need to start getting some books and DVD's on growing.

Hank.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we're getting 14 hours of light right now and more every day.
> 
> i couldn't stop myself.
> 
> ...



YOU ARE BAD ASS!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

it's almost 8pm. still a little light out and "the birds are singing". when the birds sing into the night i know it's time to plant...........https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/12110-california-sunshine-state.html

three weeks earlier than last year. but they are singing. 

i did cover my plants for the night. it gets cold in the mornings.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 2, 2008)

what encouragment to know that within five weeks i may be planting outside Things are looking nice and green, i cant wait to watch these plants grow


----------



## Hank (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes you know it's time when the birds sing. I know it's time when i see Robins poking around for worms in the morning

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

i have 7 santa berry in the ground. i have stakes set where i will put 6 hijack once i sex my seedlings. i also threw in a row of sunflowers along the back fence and some taters.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 7 santa berry in the ground. i have stakes set where i will put 6 hijack once i sex my seedlings. i also threw in a row of sunflowers along the back fence and some taters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 96404 View attachment 96405 View attachment 96406 View attachment 96407


Looking good. I wish I could throw some of my girls out in the backyard with the rest of my garden too. So are you still gonna go with the SCROG idea I was liking the idea. Im thinkin it would help with some of the troubles you had last year.
Anyways lookin good, What strains do you have vegging at the moment...I wanna know them all hahaha.

oh and check out my grow I just updated since I put all my girls into the flower room a few days ago.


----------



## Kant (Apr 4, 2008)

That's not fair. You, get a head start and it's still really cold here.


----------



## bozley2g (Apr 4, 2008)

Lookin good man...I used one of your methods this year, I did notice that these particular birds chirpin that only come around when it's time to start.....it's workin good so far


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

i've just taken 9 cutting of hijack from my revegged mothers. as soon as they root i will put them in the ground. i will post pics soon.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude how do you grow all this weed and not get busted?


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 5, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> Dude how do you grow all this weed and not get busted?


 
FDD has a medical card in cali, so therefore it's legal for him to grow all these plants in his backyard.


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 5, 2008)

and hes obviously got trust in the neigbors


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 5, 2008)

cool but im also sorry for your sickness


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

now i know it's springtime. my mantis are hatching........  ..........


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now i know it's springtime. my mantis are hatching........  ..........
> 
> View attachment 97150 View attachment 97151 View attachment 97152 View attachment 97153 View attachment 97154


are those to guard your crop or just a hobby


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> are those to guard your crop or just a hobby



a little of both. i put some out last year but it was much later. they hatched in a paper bag than i shook them over my garden. i watched in horror as spiders came out from everywhere and ate them all. i started them much earlier this year and put them in my greenhouse. i did find an egg cluster in my yard over the winter so it appears some from last year did make it. i will also release some "pirate bugs". i released some 2 years ago and they came back last year. i would like to add some more. they work really well.


----------



## thesnowboarder (Apr 5, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> are those to guard your crop or just a hobby


I wouldn't be surprised if it was to guard his crop's

Carnivorous Predator Praying Mantis Insect

FDD may i ask what species you have, and how effective they are? Im very interested in going this route. How did you get started?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was to guard his crop's
> 
> Carnivorous Predator Praying Mantis Insect
> 
> FDD may i ask what species you have, and how effective they are? Im very interested in going this route. How did you get started?




i think they are just "praying mantis". the pirate bug work really well. they are very small and get down in all the cracks. i think they eat all my thrips because i saw none last year. the mantis will eat just about anything. they even eat wasps. 

i got started a few years ago when i was trying to stop the caterpillars. they come in late in the season and lay eggs within the buds. i needed a way to kill the eggs without harming the buds. the eggs are laid so deep that surface sprays don't get to them. pirate bugs have a long proboscis that they use to stab into their victims and suck out their bodily fluids. perfect for egg hunting.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 6, 2008)

It's all going in the ground this year.. no pots huh?

gonna be amazing...!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> It's all going in the ground this year.. no pots huh?
> 
> gonna be amazing...!!!!



i'm sure i'll end up with a few pots.


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 7, 2008)

So whats the backyard lookin' like now?


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey fdd will those eat/kill thrips. I can't kill these fucking things. They are on all of the flowering plants so I don't know how to kill them.....errrrrrrrrrr..

Peace-


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey fdd will those eat/kill thrips. I can't kill these fucking things. They are on all of the flowering plants so I don't know how to kill them.....errrrrrrrrrr..
> 
> Peace-



pirate bugs do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

i had a few hijack show female preflowers. i'm taking a chance and putting them in the ground. hopefully the genetics are good. i think i will take some cuttings in a month or so and flower them inside to check things out. i have all my santa berry in the ground. some will need to go into pots because i've run out of room. i'm waiting on my hijack F1 cuttings to root then i will put 4 of them in the ground. the rest will go into pots. my kitty is happy.


----------



## DWR (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks nice...

Cant wait to see those outdoor plants flower ^^

pace


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 8, 2008)

Grow looks great, hope it all goes swell. Was wondering if you've got any plans for a new strain creation or are you sticking with Hijack for now due to its success. Anyways good growin to ya

Klunk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Grow looks great, hope it all goes swell. Was wondering if you've got any plans for a new strain creation or are you sticking with Hijack for now due to its success. Anyways good growin to ya
> 
> Klunk


i have sooooooo many crosses waiting to be grown out, i'm afraid of getting lost. once i get the hijack where i want it i will seed out a small plant for stock. then i will try something new. once i get pollen in my hands i tend to try new things.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like you got some great stuff on the horizon, been working on a little something myself involving black domina but it's under my hat until i can get the seeds planted and up and running.

Klunk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Sounds like you got some great stuff on the horizon, been working on a little something myself involving black domina but it's under my hat until i can get the seeds planted and up and running.
> 
> Klunk


i have some black domina indoors at 6 weeks flowering. i have yet to smoke any. i gave my buddy a cutting i liked the looks of it so much. he mothered it for me and will have 20 cuttings for my next run.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm smoking some of the tiny buds I pulled off the bottom of my black domina plant, and boy is she tasty, even without a proper dry, and cure


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 8, 2008)

hey fdd where did you get your name?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

looking great fdd,,and guess what I still have,,workin on it right now,,,,thxs my Cali bredren

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## DWR (Apr 9, 2008)

oh i missed those outdoor plants yo 

But i do remember you typing about a shade in your shed, that has 7 hours light or something perfect for flowering untill end of april  

Perfect timing ^^

And as soon as i can harvest i will be making some hash aswell hole & fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

HoLE said:


> looking great fdd,,and guess what I still have,,workin on it right now,,,,thxs my Cali bredren
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE



very nice.


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 9, 2008)

Outside is cool till that big storm comes along Right FDD. I remember last year you posted about that rain storm and it was'nt pretty. Good luck to ya this year.


----------



## overfiend (Apr 9, 2008)

what are thrips? Are those the fast bugs that hang out on the stalk i had a few last year outdoors and i would look closely at em and the damn bug would move to the otherside of the stalk fast. i wonder now f they have always been there and i never knew it.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

How often do you need to water your plants in the ground? everyday every other?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

and how often do you feed them? or does mother nature take care of it all. lookin good fdd.


----------



## kingkush (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd where do you live?


----------



## kingkush (Apr 9, 2008)

I not asking for your address, I dont think you live in the us though. we joined the same month. I remember seeing you first post. how the fuck did post 20000


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 9, 2008)

What are you smokin?? 
He's been around a year longer than you. He joined jan07 you joined jan08..
    


kingkush said:


> I not asking for your address, I dont think you live in the us though. we joined the same month. I remember seeing you first post. how the fuck did post 20000


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 9, 2008)

if im growing white widow plants in my greenhouse in 20 gallon containers using 50/50 coco/perlite with gh 3 part nutes 
im vegging inside right now with clones that rooted on 4-1-08
im placing them in the greenhouse on may 1st so they will be getting 4.5 months of veg total and 2.5 months flower
my question is when or at what size should i start topping and just what kind of harvest weight could i possible get for each plant
plan on 10 widows and a few bagseed sativas just for fun


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a Grape Ape that I planted outside mid Feb


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

very nice winter bud. i love the colors. mine are doing well.....


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hows the domina doing for you, and i was wondering if you managed to get all your hijack clones into the ground? 

Klunk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

waiting on roots on the hijack clones. i have 5 females from seed, 3 are in the ground. i just gave everything a good foilar feeding. i am seeing burnt leaves which i think are from cold temps in the mornings. my hijack male is starting to drop fat flowers.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 13, 2008)

what are you doing with the male?
what does your name mean fdd2blk?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm going to collect the pollen from the male and make some hijack F3's.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

some highjack f2's....those sound great...1 question what happened to "roadtrip"...peace az


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> some highjack f2's....those sound great...1 question what happened to "roadtrip"...peace az


F3's. 

roadtrip is put away. i have seeds but i don't like the smell.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

i seen a few pics after lj told me to check it out..an its a purty plant we were just talkin an i had asked what happened to it an he wasn't sure thought i'd ask..as for f'3s you plan on doing some backcrossing to stablelize the traits..peace az


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Apr 13, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> what does your name mean fdd2blk?


I"m guessing 'faded to black', can U confirm? as in the song on metallica's ride the lightning album?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i seen a few pics after lj told me to check it out..an its a purty plant we were just talkin an i had asked what happened to it an he wasn't sure thought i'd ask..as for f'3s you plan on doing some backcrossing to stablelize the traits..peace az


i have an F1 mother that will be seeded. i'm not sure if i will use F2 pollen or hold out and wait for the F3 seeds and grow out an F3 male. such tough decisions.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> I"m guessing 'faded to black', can U confirm? as in the song on metallica's ride the lightning album?



fuck yeah!

i've been thinking about changing it though ...... YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks freaking awesome!!!!!!!!Ok back to smoking some LemonTrainwreck=)


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 13, 2008)

how do you guys know what your smoking? I feel kind of left out when all I get is random weed


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought mine from a medical dispensary


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

i grow my own....also bambam they say what the genes of that lemwreck are or if its just a more lemony tw pheno..cause imo trainwreck is lemony on its own...peace az


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 14, 2008)

Im jelous of your early start times, sigh, i still got another 3-4 weeks before they can even go outside!


----------



## thor369 (Apr 14, 2008)

3 or 4 weeks isnt bad, if you got lights inside to get them going. i think putting a 4 Fter in the ground in may is fun. i hit 3 Meters once, just over 9.5 Ft. i want to beat it after seeing FDD's outdoor fun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2008)

i think my soil might be really rich with nutes. i was over watering. the foliar feeding helped a lot. i went from lightly watering every evening to no water for 4 days. the nights are a little warmer. i'm seeing a lot of new growth. things are looking good now.


----------



## wdldtoker (Apr 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the foliar feeding helped a lot.
> 
> View attachment 102936 View attachment 102937 View attachment 102938 View attachment 102939 View attachment 102940 View attachment 102941 View attachment 102942 View attachment 102943


what do u feed them? how often?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2008)

wdldtoker said:


> what do u feed them? how often?



i sprayed them twice with some metanaturals 16-0-0. they look nice and green now so i will back off until i can start watering thru the soil. i'm not really sure about my soil. i've never grown directly in it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i sprayed them twice with some metanaturals 16-0-0. they look nice and green now so i will back off until i can start watering thru the soil. i'm not really sure about my soil. i've never grown directly in it.


I guess we will see, I hope it goes alright. maybe you should of dumped a few bails of pro-mix back there...I cant believe how nice this stuff is. 



They are looking ok a little burned but nothing major.


----------



## chemicalchronic (Apr 16, 2008)

looks like there going to monsters


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 16, 2008)

looking great


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 17, 2008)

What was the dilution of the foliar feed?

Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> What was the dilution of the foliar feed?
> 
> Jamrock



1 tablespoon to 2 quarts of water.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

maybe something like this?


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure I get your puzzlement. The fencing canopies you've got over the plants, is that for support as they mature?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm not sure I get your puzzlement. The fencing canopies you've got over the plants, is that for support as they mature?



yes.  they get really bushy. i had issues with branches breaking from all the weight last year.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

my hijack cuttings are showing roots. i will let them veg inside until they are 12" or so then put them outside in the ground.


----------



## FatSalad (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello, 

You seem like a person in the know. Why did you stop growing Warlock? I have three girls righ now under 600 watt hps and they smell like fresh pineapples. 
Is there something I should be aware of?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

FatSalad said:


> Hello,
> 
> You seem like a person in the know. Why did you stop growing Warlock? I have three girls righ now under 600 watt hps and they smell like fresh pineapples.
> Is there something I should be aware of?




it finished too late outside. it is very good i just don't have room for it inside.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Apr 17, 2008)

is that just one plant under those screens they are already looking nice and busy/spread out. i can't wait to see these growing up through the screens.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe something like this?
> 
> View attachment 103472 View attachment 103473 View attachment 103474 View attachment 103475


Looks much better to me, you cant make those any bigger though?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Looks much better to me, you cant make those any bigger though?



i need to leave room to get around them. if anything i can add a second bigger one above the first.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to leave room to get around them. if anything i can add a second bigger one above the first.


Hmmm that would be the first time ive seen that. Ive got an idea......maybe shape the screens like big V's so they have almost double the surface space but have the same footprint on the ground. I think that would be awesome and work REALLY well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hmmm that would be the first time ive seen that. Ive got an idea......maybe shape the screens like big V's so they have almost double the surface space but have the same footprint on the ground. I think that would be awesome and work REALLY well.



that's what i was thinking. an upside down pyramid. space the screens a foot or so apart. just keep adding more as needed. bigger each time.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 17, 2008)

Why not just use those tomato thingies?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's what i was thinking. an upside down pyramid. space the screens a foot or so apart. just keep adding more as needed. bigger each time.


Yes that would work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Why not just use those tomato thingies?



they don't hold across the top. they hold the sides. i could put a tomato cage with a screen on top. i have a few tomato cages.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they don't hold across the top. they hold the sides. i could put a tomato cage with a screen on top. i have a few tomato cages.


Poor tomatoes, being kept caged up like a wild animal.


----------



## thor369 (Apr 17, 2008)

Poor tomatoes, being kept caged up like a wild animal.


as they should be!! they are part of the "night shade" type of plant, and most night shades are poisonous, so cage'em i say!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they don't hold across the top. they hold the sides. i could put a tomato cage with a screen on top. i have a few tomato cages.


 I had to do that one time when i was in a fix..


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes.  they get really bushy. i had issues with branches breaking from all the weight last year....... View attachment 103480


Shit that thing is a beast, I bet that was a real good smoke!

Looking forward to seeing how this grow turns out.

I'm sure its gonna be brutal!


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Apr 17, 2008)

Im going going bak 2 bak 2 cali cali.
Cant freakin wait to move bak home. Hey FDD u ever hear of a strain named NightMare??Friends in Cali have been getting it from a dispensary called the Love Shack. They claim its the best herb they have ever had


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> Im going going bak 2 bak 2 cali cali.
> Cant freakin wait to move bak home. Hey FDD u ever hear of a strain named NightMare??Friends in Cali have been getting it from a dispensary called the Love Shack. They claim its the best herb they have ever had


they don't know what they're missing.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

hey fdd how ya been? Exactly how long is your average growing season? My plants spent all day outside today


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 17, 2008)

I will be watching! I can't wait for fall!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey fdd how ya been? Exactly how long is your average growing season? My plants spent all day outside today


from now until Nov.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 18, 2008)

damn thats an extra month and a half...... Warlock must take forever to finish! We are not completly safe till June but i hope to get some shit out early and cover it before night falls for a bit. One year i stopped covering in June and they got a frost the night of the full moon?!? Good thing i love VT


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn thats an extra month and a half...... Warlock must take forever to finish! We are not completly safe till June but i hope to get some shit out early and cover it before night falls for a bit. One year i stopped covering in June and they got a frost the night of the full moon?!? Good thing i love VT


 man that sucks... but in cali we got the sunshine so we can start early


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

there is frost on the ground this morning. all the car windows are frozen. not bad but it is ice.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Apr 21, 2008)

fdd you are the chuck norris of marijuana!  lol

How's the grow going?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

they are finally starting to grow. i over watered as soon as i put them in the ground and it took this long for them to dry out. i've been seeing new growth the last few days.


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 21, 2008)

Fucking Chuck Norris


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 21, 2008)

A nice little spot you have there in your backyard!!  Looks like you will have another great year!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

it rained yesterday and the day before then this morning we had frost. i brought out a fan to keep the air moving and the frost off my plants. it worked.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you ever do any consultation work? Say, in exchange for a room and a few meals?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

i just put 4 hijack cuttings outside. they are in one gallon pots for now. i will give them a week or two then i will put them in the ground.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd...looks like your ones alreday in the ground has some nice thick stems on them already. your well on your way to some monsters again this summer.


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it rained yesterday and the day before then this morning we had frost. i brought out a fan to keep the air moving and the frost off my plants. it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107078 View attachment 107079 View attachment 107080



Brilliant.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 24, 2008)

thats soooo cool! they don't even look like pot with there tree trunks!


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 24, 2008)

hey FDD my buddy what do you think?
"Ice" planted in March!
Jamrock


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 24, 2008)

DUDE! thats a real nice looking plant, I have never tried ice only read about it.

Do you have any prior experience growing it/smoking it?


----------



## Yeah (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like you'll be have a good fall this year Jam. Nice looking plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

it's flowering. it's gonna turn around and get some crazy growth.


----------



## thor369 (Apr 24, 2008)

you beat me too it, FDD, i was going to say something like that. 

throw some high N nutes on it, and let it reveg, it will be a monster in Oct!

use like blood meal, or some other nitrogen nute mix.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

i heard "metanaturals" makes some good nitrogen.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 24, 2008)

What kind of wire is it that you had wrapped around some of the plants? I forgot to ask and I want to use it on my current grow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2008)

shamegame said:


> What kind of wire is it that you had wrapped around some of the plants? I forgot to ask and I want to use it on my current grow.





https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/56976-advanced-lst-old-school-bonsai.html


----------



## shamegame (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/56976-advanced-lst-old-school-bonsai.html


Thanks. Somehow I missed that thread


----------



## sicknasty (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking good so far! I wish I had the temps you do... it will be june before my guerilla breaks soil. Its a pleasure to look at your plants and the awesome job you do. FDD have you ever experimented with laying your plants down to touch the soil and make awesomely huge plants? They will grow advantageous roots and will double yeild this would be great for med growers with a limited number of plants. It is a valid technique tomatoe growers often use. Skeptical check it out International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Yield increasing planting method Pictures here International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Yield increasing planting method


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 24, 2008)

DEAR LORD! 

I LOVE RIU!!

thank you so much, that is so cool. I will be giving that a try within the next two months!







fdd2blk said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/56976-advanced-lst-old-school-bonsai.html


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

I want an update....actually, I DEMAND an update


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I want an update....actually, I DEMAND an update



cool 'cause i've done a few things. remind me in 3 hours when the sun is at a better angle. it would be hard to get good pics right now.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> cool 'cause i've done a few things. remind me in 3 hours when the sun is at a better angle. it would be hard to get good pics right now.


What time is it there? hahaha I forgot about the timezone difference.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> What time is it there? hahaha I forgot about the timezone difference.



10 mins past stoned. 4:30pm.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 mins past stoned. 4:30pm.


hahahah  its almost 8 here


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

i have everything in the ground. i have to get some more vc and build a few more screens. my potatoes are blowing up.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking Good Mang!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

They are looking much happier. Thanks for the update. The potatoes look good, Ive got okra, cantaloupe, cucumbers, and tomatoes going at the moment


----------



## Capita (Apr 28, 2008)

Fdd i have to ask how to you grow these trees??


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

Capita said:


> Fdd i have to ask how to you grow these trees??



that was just when it was a baby.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 28, 2008)

The plants are looking nice the last week or so. And your taters really have blown up!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The plants are looking nice the last week or so. And your taters really have blown up!




i stopped watering over a week and a half ago. i have been foliar feeding. they are loving it.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

what's foliar feeding?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> what's foliar feeding?


i mix 1+ tablespoons of nitrogen per gallon and put it in a spray bottle. then i mist the leaves with it until they are dripping.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i mix 1+ tablespoons of nitrogen per gallon and put it in a spray bottle. then i mist the leaves with it until they are dripping.


and they don't need to be watered regularly after that? and like what would you use for nitrogen? i feel kinda stupid =p


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> and they don't need to be watered regularly after that? and like what would you use for nitrogen? i feel kinda stupid =p



they're in the ground and the ground is wet. i was over watering about 10 pages ago. i use metanaturals plant food.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

cool! how well does it work, I'm guessing well judging by your prior grows


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> cool! how well does it work, I'm guessing well judging by your prior grows


damn you, read the thread!!!!!!
works great.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 29, 2008)

what kinda temps you guys getting up there right now???


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> what kinda temps you guys getting up there right now???


it was 90 for 4 days, today it cooled to the upper 70's.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it was 90 for 4 days, today it cooled to the upper 70's.


 same for me, my plants loved it it got to 98


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 109049


Do you ever have problems of your cat eating leaves?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Do you ever have problems of your cat eating leaves?


i have 3 cats and they have never touched a single leaf. i hear people have problems with their cats eating their plants. i don't get it. they must feel the vibe.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 29, 2008)

You are lucky. Actually, I honestly think she does it because I don't want her to. She is always lurking around in the garden with me and marijuana plants the only plants I push her away from when she starts to bite. It is kind of strange having to hide plants from you cat along with seeing eyes.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 30, 2008)

what kind of temps u think my white widow can handle in my greenhouse before they show some signs of stress????? if its 40 at night and 80 to 90 during the day (with plenty of ventilation and circulation of course)


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that was just when it was a baby. View attachment 109110


holy shit fdd, I don't think I ever saw this picture until just now..... and I thought she was a monster in the first picture.


----------



## t0k3s (May 1, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Do you ever have problems of your cat eating leaves?


my cat likes to rub his tail in in my plants


----------



## DesertSativa (May 1, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> my cat likes to rub his tail in in my plants


By cat do you mean you; and by tail do you mean your penis?





'Cause I heard that increases chances of the plants being a female.


----------



## looselikeanoose (May 1, 2008)

Dang those buds really nice man.


----------



## W33D (May 1, 2008)

What exactly do you do with all of this weed FDD? And don't you ever get robbed?


----------



## bunique209 (May 2, 2008)

^I think he sells to the club.


----------



## xxtoadxx (May 3, 2008)

who gives a fuck if he does or not... nobodys business and if he does good for him, helps patients like me get my shit safe! thanks. Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2008)

update ..............


----------



## t0k3s (May 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> update ..............
> 
> 
> View attachment 111355 View attachment 111356 View attachment 111357 View attachment 111358 View attachment 111359 View attachment 111360 View attachment 111361 View attachment 111362


Is that your dope guarding kitty... what strains are in the pots?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Is that your dope guarding kitty... what strains are in the pots?


hijack are in the pots and tomato cages. the santa berry have the screens over them. 

kitties love my garden.


----------



## t0k3s (May 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hijack are in the pots and tomato cages. the santa berry have the screens over them.
> 
> kitties love my garden.  View attachment 111367


It sure looks like they do.my cat likes to rub his tail in my plants then he gets all crazy and runs around the yard


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 3, 2008)

mine eat the leaves=)


----------



## HoLE (May 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> update ..............
> 
> 
> View attachment 111355 View attachment 111356 View attachment 111357 View attachment 111358 View attachment 111359 View attachment 111360 View attachment 111361 View attachment 111362


 
HoLE-Eeeee Chrissa fdd,,man,,things happen fast around you,,,lookin good,,awesome feeling knowing I stood right there

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## t0k3s (May 3, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> It sure looks like they do.my cat likes to rub his tail in my plants then he gets all crazy and runs around the yard


he used to do that too so i planted him his own weed plant to mess with..he loves his catnip plant


----------



## t0k3s (May 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hijack are in the pots and tomato cages. the santa berry have the screens over them.
> 
> kitties love my garden.  View attachment 111367


are those the only 2 strains your sticking out there?? or you got a few strains up your sleeve.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> are those the only 2 strains your sticking out there?? or you got a few strains up your sleeve.



that's all i got for now.


----------



## Dabu (May 3, 2008)

<~~~ jealous


----------



## kingkush (May 3, 2008)

hey fdd i have 22 grams of trim and about a 7 of really good sugar leaves want to make hash or oil do you have a suggestion


----------



## korvette1977 (May 3, 2008)

How Many plants are you allowed to grow at one time in Cali with a card ?


----------



## outlawcustombikes (May 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> How Many plants are you allowed to grow at one time in Cali with a card ?


I think it is 6 mature plants in Calif.....(12 immature, I'm guessing so you can sex them)??? My sister and her hubby live in Ca, and I'm pretty sure she said they could grow 12 mature between the two of them.


----------



## JerkyBoysPranksters (May 4, 2008)

Youre right. but theres some countys that allow more


----------



## thor369 (May 4, 2008)

and if the Dr's note is for more then county law, county has to go by Dr's report for amounts. my son got a 60 plant exemption, because of the fact he cant smoke it, had to be eaten, and that takes 3x to 5x more in weight, so he recamended he grow 60 in a 3 stage of 20 plants. in the county i am moving to, there is no Dr on record for the card, so we can go to my sons Dr, and my GF cant smoke, she is on O2 tanks for air, so she is a eater only type card, like my son has.


----------



## t0k3s (May 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's all i got for now.


What happen to the blue dream


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> What happen to the blue dream


i flowered it indoors. i'm smoking it right now actually.


----------



## Florida Blooms (May 4, 2008)

Do you only foliar feed the plants in the ground or in the pots as well?


----------



## DesertSativa (May 4, 2008)

Florida Blooms said:


> Do you only foliar feed the plants in the ground or in the pots as well?


On a related subject, has anyone burnt their plants by over foliar feeding? Assuming the mixture was correct, just too many sprays?


----------



## t0k3s (May 4, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> On a related subject, has anyone burnt their plants by over foliar feeding? Assuming the mixture was correct, just too many sprays?


Its possible....If you havent over waterd and your plant is already taking up nutrients well then its even easier to burn . once or twice a week is fine. and when spraying , once all the leaves are wet and dripping then stop


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

think I might do this


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

i just foliar fed. 

i haven't been watering anything. even the ones in pots. the weather has been cool so watering is not needed. i gave my neighbors a plant. it is about 12 inches tall in a 1 gallon pot. it was VERY healthy. it's right on the other side of my fence. in the past 6 days he has watered it with 1 gallon of water. he has a gallon jug sitting next to it and i've been watching the water level in it go down. it's now empty. the plant is starting to show signs of over watering. the leaves are curling and turning brown. it will be dead in 3 days.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just foliar fed.
> 
> i haven't been watering anything. even the ones in pots. the weather has been cool so watering is not needed. i gave my neighbors a plant. it is about 12 inches tall in a 1 gallon pot. it was VERY healthy. it's right on the other side of my fence. in the past 6 days he has watered it with 1 gallon of water. he has a gallon jug sitting next to it and i've been watching the water level in it go down. it's now empty. the plant is starting to show signs of over watering. the leaves are curling and turning brown. it will be dead in 3 days.


lol arn't you gonna help him?
why did you give it to him?


----------



## FastImpala (May 4, 2008)

hey bro, im your distant neighbor and i didnt get a plant... a plant from you would be like getting a gift from god.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> lol arn't you gonna help him?
> why did you give it to him?


i helped him by giving him a good strain. i can't tell him how to grow though.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 4, 2008)

I was wondering if you could share with me what you use for foliar feeding.

The actual device you use?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> I was wondering if you could share with me what you use for foliar feeding.
> 
> The actual device you use?



a pump sprayer.


----------



## Florida Blooms (May 4, 2008)

https://www.buyaquaglobes.com/?cid=496771

Wonder if these would work for him? lol


----------



## t0k3s (May 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i helped him by giving him a good strain. i can't tell him how to grow though.


Thats sucks.I would love to grow some fdd weed... and not kill it


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i gave my neighbors a plant. it is about 12 inches .


nice to see things are working out...

you actually gave him a plant right?

that's not code for anything?

lol

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> nice to see things are working out...
> 
> you actually gave him a plant right?
> 
> ...


code? do i speak in code now? 

yeah, i GAVE him a plant, most likely will GIVE him 10 more.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 5, 2008)

To the tune of Mr Rogers Neighborhood .............


Would you be my neighbor ?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 5, 2008)

is your neighbor a mm holder as well or just a fellow smoker


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> is your neighbor a mm holder as well or just a fellow smoker


i stay within the medical circle.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i stay within the medical circle.


You mean helping a non-medical stoner and risking jail and losing your card is out of the question?


----------



## Flabos (May 5, 2008)

You're an outdoor god for me


----------



## t0k3s (May 5, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> You mean helping a non-medical stoner and risking jail and losing your card is out of the question?


It may be in the question.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> You mean helping a non-medical stoner and risking jail and losing your card is out of the question?


pretty much, yes. i wish it didn't have to be that way.


----------



## t0k3s (May 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty much, yes. i wish it didn't have to be that way.


Lets take it out on the man... what strains are you giving away to your neighbor??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Lets take it out on the man... what strains are you giving away to your neighbor??


santa berry so far. i will take a bunch of hijack cuttings in a week or so then drop a few of those over the fence as well.


----------



## dagobaker (May 5, 2008)

good karma my brother..........


----------



## GoodFriend (May 5, 2008)

is this the same neighbor you hadn't talked to in a year? hahah... and then noticed he was growing some himself?

hahaha
this is funny


----------



## Jamrock (May 6, 2008)

I am actually using four of these (https://www.buyaquaglobes.com/?cid=496771), the problem trhat i have encountered is that if you pre your soil for good drainage they tend to negate the efffectivness of the globe. The liquid just drains right out. On my regular house plant soil the water stays in for quite a while. The jury is still out on the effectivness.


Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

too early. everything is flowering. not sure what will happen now. the flowers will mature and turn brown then new bud will grow over it in the fall and bud rot may set in. i will have to strip all the branches once they start to reveg.


----------



## Pdiddy (May 6, 2008)

fdd, u da man


----------



## doctorRobert (May 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> too early. everything is flowering. not sure what will happen now. the flowers will mature and turn brown then new bud will grow over it in the fall and bud rot may set in. i will have to strip all the branches once they start to reveg.


why can't you clip the buds off then reveg?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> why can't you clip the buds off then reveg?



how does one "clip the buds off"? it's not that easy. i'll get pics up tonight.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2008)

i guess i give them a few weeks and see what happens. at this point i think i would be better off digging them up and starting over. it will take a few weeks for them to turn back around and then growth is going to be funky. i may have f%cked up.


----------



## Jamrock (May 6, 2008)

mine are flowering too. Been feeding metanatural 16-0-0. will that help. How do I get them to the fall and to flower normally? do I start over with new plants. I can clone these.....

Jamrock


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

box that shit and overnight it to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> mine are flowering too. Been feeding metanatural 16-0-0. will that help. How do I get them to the fall and to flower normally? do I start over with new plants. I can clone these.....
> 
> Jamrock


at this point i don't know what to do. half of mine are flowering. i guess i wait a week or two and see what they do. starting over may be an option.


----------



## daveg1i (May 7, 2008)

thats crazy dude.... good luck, hope all goes well. peace


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> at this point i don't know what to do. half of mine are flowering. i guess i wait a week or two and see what they do. starting over may be an option.


hey fdd,,,sorry to hear about the possible prematurity,,but if you have to pull em and start over,,just means it will be bigger and better when complete,,good luck till the end my man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 7, 2008)

Everytime I put mines out they flower. I think I dnt get more then 12 here. Dam freeway blocking my sun. Gl fdd


----------



## bzilem (May 7, 2008)

mmmm yummy


----------



## doctorRobert (May 7, 2008)

i keep looking at the light times in the news paper and its only 12 hours so maybe if I keep em out they will start to flower but then go back as the days get longer?


----------



## Hank (May 7, 2008)

Good thing i have a 6 plant back-up in 24/7 veg. I have 4 big-bud out already under the sun and there going big I hope they don't start to flower pre-mature on me

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2008)

Hank said:


> Good thing i have a 6 plant back-up in 24/7 veg. I have 4 big-bud out already under the sun and there going big I hope they don't start to flower pre-mature on me
> 
> Hank.


did someone say "back-up"? ......


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 7, 2008)

one of my superskunks is flowering at the moment i live in california, its my biggest plant and ive been growing off of about 15cfls all colors of the spectrum. i recently put outside theyve been out theyre for about a week watering 3-4 days every two feedings i give them nutes with high N i use grow big sensi a and b clonex root promoter dutch master and alaskin fish fertalizer. heres a pic also i had 6, 4 clones 2 seeds and one of the seeds turned male so i had to chop it hes out front in the pot still i barried him hoping for it to grow back i forgot about cross breeding
heres the pics
a week ago under cfls






today


----------



## Jamrock (May 8, 2008)

Is that a viable alternative to reveg?

Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

a few new pics. i took the wires off the two biggest plants today. they were cutting into the main stalk. 

i have 7 santa berry in the ground. 3 of them are flowering but looking like they want to veg. whatever that means. 

 



i had to get bigger cages for my hijack. i'm getting really excited about these.


----------



## Jamrock (May 8, 2008)

My big Ice plant is looking like it want to veg too. (whatever that means)

Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> My big Ice plant is looking like it want to veg too. (whatever that means)
> 
> Jamrock


hahahah.


----------



## burpshard (May 8, 2008)

HEY FDD

I was hoping to get your expertise on my outdoor grow. I've been reading alot of you journal, and posts.
if you could swing by my journal and check me out I would greatly appreciate it. I only hope to grow like that.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 8, 2008)

how often do you feed your plants fdd? not foliar feed but just regular feeding? do you do them both at the same time or one then the other?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> how often do you feed your plants fdd? not foliar feed but just regular feeding? do you do them both at the same time or one then the other?



i have not watered in 3 weeks. i foliar feed every few days.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 8, 2008)

what about just regular feeding like for last years grow?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> what about just regular feeding like for last years grow?



last year is over, my friend. 
buy the DVD, all your questions will be answered.


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 8, 2008)

so when u foilar feed u spray under sides of leaves correct?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

WhiteWidowSuperSkunk said:


> so when u foilar feed u spray under sides of leaves correct?



i_ just_ spray them.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 8, 2008)

hey fdd?


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 8, 2008)

i heard under the sun its bad to spray the tops due to magnification?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 8, 2008)

try to make the nozzle spray really fine water things


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

i spray in the evenings when the sun is down but it is still light out. the last hour of daylight.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 8, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> try to make the nozzle spray really fine water things


You mean mist?


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 8, 2008)

ok i understand maybe ill try it out.its around food time for them anyways should i use it with nutes?i dunno?possible burn? im curious of this now?


----------



## doctorRobert (May 8, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> You mean mist?


all right mister smarty pants mist WHATEVER! haha lol jk


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

WhiteWidowSuperSkunk said:


> ok i understand maybe ill try it out.its around food time for them anyways should i use it with nutes?i dunno?possible burn? im curious of this now?



no point in foliar "feeding" if your aren't going to use nutes. 
use nutes.


----------



## Hank (May 8, 2008)

All is looking good fdd. So what are you going to do about the one's flowering? Im curious. Will they re-veg?

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2008)

Hank said:


> All is looking good fdd. So what are you going to do about the one's flowering? Im curious. Will they re-veg?
> 
> Hank.


they look like they are starting to stretch back into veg growth. if anything i will just top all the little buds. i should know for sure, in 2 weeks..


----------



## t0k3s (May 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they look like they are starting to stretch back into veg growth. if anything i will just top all the little buds. i should know for sure, in 2 weeks..


Even if it those don't make it, i think your back up crop will cut it.


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 9, 2008)

if u look at my pics fdd on my budding plant, would i be able to chop them off if it doesnt come out of the budding cycle and possibly send it back to veggitation? ive been giving it lots of nitrogen hoping to pull it out of flowering i guess i put them out a lil to early huh

also on the foilar feeding u dont get any burns on ur plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

you guys really gotta read all the thread.  i went over all this already, several times.

but since i'm such the nice guy. 

i have no idea what will happen or what to do. 

if you over foliar feed then yes, you will burn your plants. don't over feed them and they will be fine. 

hope this helps.


----------



## t0k3s (May 9, 2008)

I cant believe no one is asking about your taters How are they doing??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I cant believe no one is asking about your taters How are they doing??



funny you should ask. i meant to take pics earlier but didn't. they are growing like mad. i wasn't aware that you have to continue burying them as they grow. i would have left more room. i buried them as best i could. they look good. i'll get pics in the am.


----------



## SnowWhite (May 10, 2008)

my spuds (do you say 'spud' in America?), probably not, so, my potatoes are just starting to come up  I'm growing them in bags. You bury the potatoes and pull the bags up as they grow. Kinda cool actually. I'm growing all sorts of harvestable crops this year....and it is growing my weed that has got me interested in my legal garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

i'm looking forward to french fries.  

  
looks like i have some good soil going. very green and healthy. 

next year i think i will dig out a bowl shape and plant them in the bottom. then gradually fill the bowl area with soil as they grow. seems easier then trying to pile up mounds.


----------



## MonsterPot (May 10, 2008)

FDD, whats the point of these loose wire tubes?  Whats it meant to do? scrog i get...but these?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

MonsterPot said:


> FDD, whats the point of these loose wire tubes?  Whats it meant to do? scrog i get...but these?


it will look like this in a few months, and the cage will support the lower side branches .......


----------



## MonsterPot (May 10, 2008)

Sorry i still don't get it. It's training the lower branches up rather than out. But if they grow out, don't they get more sun?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

MonsterPot said:


> Sorry i still don't get it. It's training the lower branches up rather than out. But if they grow out, don't they get more sun?


the branches get 3 feet long. they get heavy. when they start to fall the cage catches them. if i didn't have the cage the branches would break. it's extra support.


----------



## MonsterPot (May 10, 2008)

Lol o.k. Not an issue for me on my balcony. I'm in figure out mode until october.

Chrz mate for ya speedy rplys.


----------



## Jamrock (May 10, 2008)

Signs of reveging are lots of single weird looking leafs forming. After a week of the odd growth you will start to notice new branchs starting to shoot out.


Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> Signs of reveging are lots of single weird looking leafs forming. After a week of the odd growth you will start to notice new branchs starting to shoot out.
> 
> 
> Jamrock


wooo hooo. good to hear.


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

I found some cages made out of the cage they use to reinforce concrete and asphalt. I only am able to put tomatoes on them, but i like them mych better than there cheaper cousins. Really much easier to use good solid material.


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

I dont think lawns should have to look like golf courses, but some kind of perrenial, annual, herbs(no pun intended), a butterfly garden, a fern or shade garden, or even some sod would be nice. I'll tell you what, if i was out there, I would come over and do it for free because i know ya'll have nice weather, and there is no reason for it to look like that. 
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Jamrock (May 10, 2008)

Wohoo! I second that emotion!

Jamrock


----------



## DesertSativa (May 10, 2008)

No doubt. Green thumb my ass.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

40acres said:


> I dont think lawns should have to look like golf courses, but some kind of perrenial, annual, herbs(no pun intended), a butterfly garden, a fern or shade garden, or even some sod would be nice. I'll tell you what, if i was out there, I would come over and do it for free because i know ya'll have nice weather, and there is no reason for it to look like that.
> Sorry for the rant.








are you talking smack about my lawn? 


if you only knew. i made 7 trips to the dump in the last 4 months. i haven't had my backyard for years. between ex-father-in-laws and brother-in-laws the place was a storage yard. it's finally clean. i have the well going again after used of no use. got it going mid summer last year. it was to late to water at that point. this year things are different.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 10, 2008)

I wish I lived in Cali.......


----------



## Florida Blooms (May 10, 2008)

Dude... How many times do you fill that watering can?


----------



## t0k3s (May 10, 2008)

Florida Blooms said:


> Dude... How many times do you fill that watering can?


watering cans...they don't hold much water..so i use jugs,like the ones they sell for camping.those hold alot more water and they are pretty dam strong. if fdd used cans he would take all day to water those monsters


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> watering cans...they don't hold much water..so i use jugs,like the ones they sell for camping.those hold alot more water and they are pretty dam strong. if fdd used cans he would take all day to water those monsters


you don't see it?


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 10, 2008)

don't u just use ur hose?


----------



## t0k3s (May 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't see it?


I do now.. but i also saw your hose in other pictures so i figured you would use that


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> are you talking smack about my lawn?
> 
> 
> if you only knew. i made 7 trips to the dump in the last 4 months. i haven't had my backyard for years. between ex-father-in-laws and brother-in-laws the place was a storage yard. it's finally clean. i have the well going again after used of no use. got it going mid summer last year. it was to late to water at that point. this year things are different.


As someone who comes form a family taht many of it members live in trailers proudly, You have to say no to wandering family members. Most of them have no hustle and will live in your backyard until you force thenm out.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I do now.. but i also saw your hose in other pictures so i figured you would use that


how do i feed? i know i'm foliar feeding now but what about when i start mixing nutes? i'm good but i haven't figured out how to get nutes out of the hose yet.


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 10, 2008)

u could use one of those car washing things that mixes the soap into the stream? but instead of putting in soap miz in ur nutes? idk would taht work


----------



## HoLE (May 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how do i feed? i know i'm foliar feeding now but what about when i start mixing nutes? i'm good but i haven't figured out how to get nutes out of the hose yet.


 
lol,,I think a Wagner Power Sprayer with the mixed up additive attach bottle might help YOU (<-------we rep less than half of your growing abilities)(on the record of course)

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Seamaiden (May 10, 2008)

Oh.. and a bit of advice hard-earned. DO NOT MIX UP THE POISON OAK SPRAYER WITH ANY OTHER SPRAYER. Seriously. My mom killed some very expensive iris I'd gotten her because she mixed up the sprayers.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

i went ahead and topped all the flowers. i am hoping this will slow growth enough for them to flip back to vegging.

   




what's odd is only half of them flowered. same strain, placed outside at the same time, everything is the same. why they all didn't flower i don't know. i guess they started to a little maybe. i don't know.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Oh.. and a bit of advice hard-earned. DO NOT MIX UP THE POISON OAK SPRAYER WITH ANY OTHER SPRAYER. Seriously. My mom killed some very expensive iris I'd gotten her because she mixed up the sprayers.



i had a ladybug tragedy when i went to give them their daily misting. it was bug spray. grabbed the wrong bottle. i cried.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

are your plants alright?!?


----------



## Hank (May 10, 2008)

So "fdd" if i see female preflowers this early on what should i do? Pick em off? The reason i ask this is because i threw out a Male today. 

Hank.


----------



## Seamaiden (May 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i had a ladybug tragedy when i went to give them their daily misting. it was bug spray. grabbed the wrong bottle. i cried.


I've cried over fish. I had a koi and goldfish pond once, above ground set-up. I'd been very carefully stocking the pond, and had managed to find a BLUE doitsu baby, I swear this fish was BLUE (allegedly impossible coloration for carp). Then, one Memorial weekend we had temps up to 120F, and night-time temps never got below 100F. By the third morning the pond was too hot, and I came out and found all my fish dead or dying. I cried, and there was nothing I could do about it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

Hank said:


> So "fdd" if i see female preflowers this early on what should i do? Pick em off? The reason i ask this is because i threw out a Male today.
> 
> Hank.


what are you talking about?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> are your plants alright?!?



you as well.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 10, 2008)

didn't you spray them with bug spray? that can't be good for them


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> didn't you spray them with bug spray? that can't be good for them



no really, what are you talking about? 

no, i sprayed no bug spray. those tops are garbage. they go in the compost bin.

i'm really confused.


----------



## tokintwin (May 10, 2008)

wow you guys just grow hella weed in the yard have u ever been robbed im afraid if i do that im gonna get jacked-i live in a very metropolitan area with lots of little bad ass kids


----------



## Seamaiden (May 10, 2008)

I happen to live in a rather rural area, and no one's going to be able to see what I'm doing without being on our property. And, if you're a stranger, the dogs WILL notice you and they WILL tell on you (hell, one of my dogs tells on herself  ). Even the county fuckers stay off the property because of "large and aggressive dogs", and I plan on keeping it that way. Also, where I live it's mostly old people and rednecks.
(Caveat: the largest most "aggressive" of the two dogs is actually a big pussy and is easily scared off with her tail between her legs, but I'm not tellin' 'em that! )


----------



## tokintwin (May 10, 2008)

well shit im around a bunch of scavengers-most of us have seen half baked and they will take wat they want wen they want


----------



## hookahman16 (May 10, 2008)

I think it will turn out good fdd, just like all of your other grows do.


----------



## thor369 (May 11, 2008)

FDD, the best way to mix nute, and get the right pot/plant in watering, is to get a bug spray type bottle from home depot, they got a 2.5 Gal battle. mix the nutes in it, (they are clean, unused brand new) and they got a 4 to 6 Ft hose,and a 2 Ft nozzle, and you pick what and where you want to nute spray. it works for leaf feedings too.you can adjust the spray to a fine mist, to a strong stream. mix nuts, fill with water, pump it up, and spray away.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

thor369 said:


> FDD, the best way to mix nute, and get the right pot/plant in watering, is to get a bug spray type bottle from home depot, they got a 2.5 Gal battle. mix the nutes in it, (they are clean, unused brand new) and they got a 4 to 6 Ft hose,and a 2 Ft nozzle, and you pick what and where you want to nute spray. it works for leaf feedings too.you can adjust the spray to a fine mist, to a strong stream. mix nuts, fill with water, pump it up, and spray away.


just like i've been doing. thanks.


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just like i've been doing. thanks.


I actually just use a 50 gallon barrel and some hose. Same setup for my meth operation


----------



## thor369 (May 11, 2008)

just like i've been doing. thanks



great minds think alike. just keep your toys tuned up, andfueled. i got 6 months to go to get land.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no really, what are you talking about?
> 
> no, i sprayed no bug spray. those tops are garbage. they go in the compost bin.
> 
> i'm really confused.


I guess I am too, time to go smoke a joint


----------



## thor369 (May 11, 2008)

time to go smoke a joint


i agree, time to joke a smoint. 

WAKE-N-BAKE!


----------



## campzoe (May 11, 2008)

long past wake and bake bben up sence like 5 clam bake


----------



## TLR (May 11, 2008)

fdd would you grace me with the answer of how you are able to legally obtain all those plants with no worry of law enforcement coming-a-knocking? I really want to have a garden like that when I get older. Also, how have you become the man you've always wanted to be? I'd like to know.


----------



## 40acres (May 11, 2008)

TLR said:


> fdd would you grace me with the answer of how you are able to legally obtain all those plants with no worry of law enforcement coming-a-knocking? I really want to have a garden like that when I get older. *Also, how have you become the man you've always wanted to be? I'd like to know. *


He saw me one day, and pretty much just made himself just like me, only a little more dainty.


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 11, 2008)

um i believe in sonoma county you can have something like 99 plants in a 100 square foot radius or something, i read it on the legal grow limit in each county, sacramento is 6 mature plants of 12 babys


----------



## burpshard (May 11, 2008)

Local Medical Marijuana Guidelines

california guidelines.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

after 700 posts i don't know what i've reviewed. someone want to go thru and put together a single post list of all the strains i tested in this thread? thanks.


----------



## Hank (May 11, 2008)

_Originally posted by_ *Fdd2blk*


_after 700 posts i don't know what i've reviewed. someone want to go thru and put together a single post list of all the strains i tested in this thread? thanks_

_.................................................................................................._

That would be a good read.

Hank.


----------



## t0k3s (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> after 700 posts i don't know what i've reviewed. someone want to go thru and put together a single post list of all the strains i tested in this thread? thanks.


Does that person get a sample of each strain


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> after 700 posts i don't know what i've reviewed. someone want to go thru and put together a single post list of all the strains i tested in this thread? thanks.


i'm hitting the oil tonight. i meant to post this in my strain review thread. funny part is someone JUST went thru the whole strain review thread right after i posted this. if i would have posted it in the right thread i would have my list. "hits from the bong" ......  YouTube - Cypress Hill - Hits From The Bong Live,Amsterdam


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> after 700 posts i don't know what i've reviewed. someone want to go thru and put together a single post list of all the strains i tested in this thread? thanks.


oops, i thought you were talking about your 'flavor of the week' thread... I gathered this information..


17 total, 20 if you count these 3..


> once again.......it's the cheese........


 (not named as a flavor of the week, as you stated the 'flavor of the week' below this strain)



> i took the "purple venom berry" back. traded it for some "purple northern lights".


 (I didn't know whether to count this as 2 or 1 since you took it back)



> here's what i've been smoking all day......
> hijack:


 could be a flavor of day??

&

lol, yes...



> i don't remember if i covered this one yet or not but it's what i'm smoking today.
> hijack:


 
i'll look through this thread, too...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> oops, i thought you were talking about your 'flavor of the week' thread... I gathered this information..
> 
> 
> 17 total, 20 if you count these 3..
> ...


no, i was talking about the "flavor of the week thread". there are a lot more than that.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

> there are a lot more than that.


 check it out..

1. purple mercy
2. mendo sativa
3. purple
4. Blue Dream
5. Hassan
6. blackberry
7. sour diesel
8. cheese
9. purple venom berry
10. purple northern lights
11. hijack
12. hindu skunk
13. Super Silver Haze
14. green crack
15. Ducth Passion
16. blackberry kush
17. ...a few years ago i grew some martian mean green. it was outdoors. it was fully flushed for several weeks. the ash was white and dusty. i dry screened some of it and made kief. if you put a little pile of the kief down and put a flame to it it sparkled and crackled. it was the trichromes bursting and burning i assume. i have seen this several times with several other strains since then. i don't remember if the raft did it or not. it very well may have...
18. hijack (again) 
19. today i will start the morning off with a nice sample from our own shamegame. he says this is mystery weed.
20. Trainwreck
21. jacks surprise


----------



## brendon420 (May 12, 2008)

21,420 sheesh thats a lot of advice


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

i am going to dig up my plants. they won't stop flowering. i will put them in pots and replace them with something better.






this sucks.


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i am going to dig up my plants. they won't stop flowering. i will put them in pots and replace them with something better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, stupid plants. I cant believe they would have the audactiy to go for the gusto.Is this the perpetrator?*
*




*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

i'm up against all wall here. do i just start some new ones in pots then if the ones in the ground don't turn around fast enough i can dig them up and put the potted ones in there place? or do i just say fuck it and kill them?

the ones that didn't start to flower look great. that's the part that's killing me. the ones that are trying to flower could be growing like crazy right now. even if i start over i think i may be ahead of the game.


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

Have you ever considered keeping them in pots even while they are outside?I have done this with other plants to much effect. It also lets you control the soil they are in. Just keep the container a little ways out of the dirt, and it also helps protect them from other pests. If you use 5gal, you can grow them to any size you want(I'm sure you know this), or the rubbermaid trashcans work well. Also, have you tried using the red film on the ground underneath? It actually works with tomatos. For a few dollars, it is worth a try i would think.I know a little about gardening, alot of older tricks i am sure everyone knows. 


See, I am not always an ass.


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm up against all wall here. do i just start some new ones in pots then if the ones in the ground don't turn around fast enough i can dig them up and put the potted ones in there place? or do i just say fuck it and kill them?
> 
> the ones that didn't start to flower look great. that's the part that's killing me. the ones that are trying to flower could be growing like crazy right now. even if i start over i think i may be ahead of the game.
> 
> ...


regardless,,,,,you will ALWAYS be,,,Ahead of the Game,,c'mon,,rip em up,,and show us somethin better by October,,,you know you can,,so do we,,,,lets go,,Heyaaa,,Heyaaa!!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> Have you ever considered keeping them in pots even while they are outside?I have done this with other plants to much effect. It also lets you control the soil they are in. Just keep the container a little ways out of the dirt, and it also helps protect them from other pests. If you use 5gal, you can grow them to any size you want(I'm sure you know this), or the rubbermaid trashcans work well. Also, have you tried using the red film on the ground underneath? It actually works with tomatos. For a few dollars, it is worth a try i would think.I know a little about gardening, alot of older tricks i am sure everyone knows.
> 
> 
> See, I am not always an ass.




*slap, slap, slap. pay attention.*



the whole purpose of this grow is to GET OUT OF POTS. the fucking things were blowing all over the yard last year. literally. had to stake them down. then all the side branches got so long i had to built TP's everywhere to support them. i was watering 3 times daily because the temps where so high. pretty much everything about pots was against me other than yield. 

being in the ground i can easily build screens over them allowing easy support for side branching. being in the ground i can water less. even think about a drip system. being in the ground they won't blow all over the yard. 



pots? yes, i've grown in pots.


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *slap, slap, slap. pay attention.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss the part where i said to bury them? I put those big coffee cans into holes, and then am able to take the pots of flowers in and out as i want to change them. You would have to make it bigger, but it is much easier, no root problems, you can change them without having to dig. 
Why wouldnt you just stake your plants if they were blowing over? You could also make any number of frames for support. Teepee, A-frame. 
C'mon out to the dirt fields FDD, and I'll show you country tricks.


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> Did you miss the part where i said to bury them? I put those big coffee cans into holes, and then am able to take the pots of flowers in and out as i want to change them. You would have to make it bigger, but it is much easier, no root problems, you can change them without having to dig.
> Why wouldnt you just stake your plants if they were blowing over? You could also make any number of frames for support. Teepee, A-frame.
> C'mon out to the dirt fields FDD, and I'll show you country tricks.


 
shoulda said trichs,,that woulda finalized it nice

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> Did you miss the part where i said to bury them? I put those big coffee cans into holes, and then am able to take the pots of flowers in and out as i want to change them. You would have to make it bigger, but it is much easier, no root problems, you can change them without having to dig.
> Why wouldnt you just stake your plants if they were blowing over? You could also make any number of frames for support. Teepee, A-frame.
> C'mon out to the dirt fields FDD, and I'll show you country tricks.



if you are in the dirt fields why are you in pots? why would you want to change your pots? mine are in the ground and done. instead of pushing your methods please explain the down-falls of mine.  

i guess 6lb plants aren't good enough?


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

see, know you are getting defensive for me making suggestions. I'm not saying your methods are wrong, just that they could be streamlined a little. You do a great job. 
We grow in pots so we dont get the problems, and so the dirt stays good. It is also easier. No roots left to fight or nothing. 
But really, there are hundreds of ways to grow. I personally want to build a frame that is maybe ten a-frames together, and then train the plants to that. you can even put lattice on one side so the plant can get shade if it wants. I cant grow outdoors though, so it wont happen. 
stop being so touchy.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> see, know you are getting defensive for me making suggestions. I'm not saying your methods are wrong, just that they could be streamlined a little. You do a great job.
> We grow in pots so we dont get the problems, and so the dirt stays good. It is also easier. No roots left to fight or nothing.
> But really, there are hundreds of ways to grow. I personally want to build a frame that is maybe ten a-frames together, and then train the plants to that. you can even put lattice on one side so the plant can get shade if it wants. I cant grow outdoors though, so it wont happen.
> stop being so touchy.



i'm not being touchy i just always wonder why people try to change the way others do things. like i said, i have been growing in pots for 10 years. i want to try this now. 

so you dig a hole and then put a pot in it? i don't get it. how does this help anything? why not just big huge holes with grow bags or something. i still don't understand why you would need to change your pots. i'm not getting defensive i'm really trying to get where the benefits are. i'm not getting it. i have a rotto tiller and will be adding more and more to my soil each year. it will only continue to get richer. i mean if you have a valid point i would love to here it. but to just say "my way is better" doesn't mean much.

note the smileys and peace signs after all my posts. don't start being one of those people who loves to thinks they angered me.  


  




edit: i get the roots part. my roto tiller will have them for breakfast. i don't get the "problems, good dirt, and easier" parts. if i add amendments each year the soil will be fine. easier than? what problems?


bong hit.


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

Dont forget that I may be one fo the few people on here that you have called bad names.
Didnt say it was better. With the hole system. You can start the plants indoors, or wherever, and take them out if they die an dimmediatley rplace them, or move them if need different light or whatever. It helps keep pest completely out of the roots. You can make it so slugs dont get on your plants. Root diseases are cut down. 
Albeit, if you have a rototiller, some of those problems arent yours. it just makes it easier to micromanage is all. If you had the plants you dont like in pots right now, you could just pull them out and dump tehm with no hassle, or digging.
I just like throwing stuff out there. And I am not saying that i angered you, or am trying to change your habits, but if you completley disregard an ida, without thinking on it, then there is no room for bettermetn of something.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> Dont forget that I may be one fo the few people on here that you have called bad names.
> Didnt say it was better. With the hole system. You can start the plants indoors, or wherever, and take them out if they die an dimmediatley rplace them, or move them if need different light or whatever. It helps keep pest completely out of the roots. You can make it so slugs dont get on your plants. Root diseases are cut down.
> Albeit, if you have a rototiller, some of those problems arent yours. it just makes it easier to micromanage is all. If you had the plants you dont like in pots right now, you could just pull them out and dump tehm with no hassle, or digging.
> I just like throwing stuff out there. And I am not saying that i angered you, or am trying to change your habits, but if you completley disregard an ida, without thinking on it, then there is no room for bettermetn of something.



i forget everything that happens here within 48 hours. sorry. it just all th info i take in dailty i have no way of keeping track. 

i'll play:

i did fuck up and plant to early. i'll pull those ladies out right by there necks and drop new ones in in 5 mins. 

i have a designated grow area so there is no "moving for better light".

pest? roots? what?

slugs? slug bait.

root disease? again, what?

plants i don't like? i made sure to hand pick my strains.





now hit this.


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i forget everything that happens here within 48 hours. sorry. it just all th info i take in dailty i have no way of keeping track.
> 
> i'll play:
> 
> ...


HoLE hits it,,,,,,and asks for a 30 minute intermission

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

i hate internet writing. i sit here all day because i love to laugh. i'm not laughing at 40 but with him. i know he's laughing. but i have a headache fighting to come out. then the wife is next to me chatting away. then trenton pops up at my back door. others may read this thread and think i'm getting bent. i guess slamming huge pics up "in your face" doesn't help my defense but i'm really am having fun with all this. i don't like to argue but a good debate is healthy. peace all.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate internet writing. i sit here all day because i love to laugh. i'm not laughing at 40 but with him. i know he's laughing. but i have a headache fighting to come out. then the wife is next to me chatting away. then trenton pops up at my back door. others may read this thread and think i'm getting bent. i guess slamming huge pics up "in your face" doesn't help my defense but i'm really am having fun with all this. i don't like to argue but a good debate is healthy. peace all.


He walked up.. or popped up.


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate internet writing. i sit here all day because i love to laugh. i'm not laughing at 40 but with him. i know he's laughing. but i have a headache fighting to come out. then the wife is next to me chatting away. then trenton pops up at my back door. others may read this thread and think i'm getting bent. i guess slamming huge pics up "in your face" doesn't help my defense but i'm really am having fun with all this. i don't like to argue but a good debate is healthy. peace all.


 
I tried to rep you for it,,,says I gotta spread it,,,take a big bone hit,,and shut off the pc for 30 minutes,,,check over your plants,,check out yur wife,,and be back on with updates ,,within the NEXT hour,,k,,Dr.HoLE says so

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## TheCloneStranger (May 12, 2008)

I grow in pots set in holes in the ground to conserve water. It's drier than a two bit hookers private part in my hood from april till halloween.


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

TheCloneStranger said:


> I grow in pots set in holes in the ground to conserve water. It's drier than a two bit hookers private part in my hood from april till halloween.


HA!!!Better than smileys


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> He walked up.. or popped up.



i guess i heard his footsteps in the gravel so he must have "walked" up.



TheCloneStranger said:


> I grow in pots set in holes in the ground to conserve water. It's drier than a two bit hookers private part in my hood from april till halloween.


ok, valid point. now i'm learning. 



40acres said:


> HA!!!Better than smileys



got me.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I tried to rep you for it,,,says I gotta spread it,,,take a big bone hit,,and shut off the pc for 30 minutes,,,check over your plants,,check out yur wife,,and be back on with updates ,,within the NEXT hour,,k,,Dr.HoLE says so
> 
> Keep on Growin
> HoLE


I think you need ease up on the bone hits.. there knocking your head roundabout and again


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

he said "bone hit". lololololol the G and the E aren't even close to each other. lolololol


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess i heard his footsteps in the gravel so he must have "walked" up.


 Oh alright..The way you described it sounded like he's a character of sum sort


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he said "bone hit". lololololol the G and the E aren't even close to each other. lolololol


lol yeah thats true


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Oh alright..The way you described it sounded like he's a character of sum sort


oh, he's a character alright, but in a good way.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, he's a character alright, but in a good way.


lol i know what you mean


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 12, 2008)

FDD you are the man. How long in total does it take outside like that. You put them in the ground in January? Harvest in May? 4 months?


----------



## Hank (May 12, 2008)

What a great thread. Life has meaning again

Hank.


----------



## TLR (May 12, 2008)

TLR said:


> fdd would you grace me with the answer of how you are able to legally obtain all those plants with no worry of law enforcement coming-a-knocking? I really want to have a garden like that when I get older. Also, how have you become the man you've always wanted to be? I'd like to know.



eh?

Sorry about your plant situation fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> FDD you are the man. How long in total does it take outside like that. You put them in the ground in January? Harvest in May? 4 months?



i'm supposed to put them in the ground today and harvest the end of sept. i jumped the gun and planted to early. now they are flowering so i have to kill them and start over.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that is what I thought would happen, why not make a bunch of hash. Is that last pic you posted the most recent? Ok so I am putting some out today, and can harvest them end of september. Lets both put some out today. I have dutch passion blueberry




fdd2blk said:


> i'm supposed to put them in the ground today and harvest the end of sept. i jumped the gun and planted to early. now they are flowering so i have to kill them and start over.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> Yeah that is what I thought would happen, why not make a bunch of hash. Is that last pic you posted the most recent? Ok so I am putting some out today, and can harvest them end of september. Lets both put some out today. I have dutch passion blueberry



you got it. i'm going with 1 or 2 more hijack for today. i just got off the phone with the cannabis club i belong to and they will have more santa berry cuttings on thursday so i will add 5 more then as well.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 12, 2008)

your on. I am going with only two but I am putting them in 20 gallon rubbermaid containers, potting soil and just some foxfarm nutes Ihave lying around. I have the SO cal sun or lack there of today, but I think your a cali guy too. whats with the rain. weird. EARTHQUAKE Weather.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> your on. I am going with only two but I am putting them in 20 gallon rubbermaid containers, potting soil and just some foxfarm nutes Ihave lying around. I have the SO cal sun or lack there of today, but I think your a cali guy too. whats with the rain. weird. EARTHQUAKE Weather.


rain? it's 82 degrees out. gonna be 100 by the weekend. 

i'm north of SF.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 12, 2008)

so Cali 818 had lite drizzle 2 day. I'm glad nothing for me is out yet..


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 12, 2008)

yeah im somewhere in the middle of san diego and Santa Barbara


----------



## sicknasty (May 12, 2008)

please save 1 at least FDD I have seen some crazy ass bud structures(on the net) from plant that started flower and were put back into veg. They are stunted as hell but the end result might be worth it. I know its foolish if you have a max plant number as yeild would probably suck if it didn't die, but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> yeah im somewhere in the middle of san diego and Santa Barbara


Me too, just in the middle


----------



## kingkush (May 12, 2008)

ha lowes cages i got a couple of those too


fdd2blk said:


> a few new pics. i took the wires off the two biggest plants today. they were cutting into the main stalk.
> 
> i have 7 santa berry in the ground. 3 of them are flowering but looking like they want to veg. whatever that means.
> 
> ...


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

kingkush said:


> ha lowes cages i got a couple of those too


im near that too


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

i dug them up but i did not kill them. i put them into pots and replaced them with hijack cuttings. i've only done 2 so far.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i dug them up but i did not kill them. i put them into pots and replaced them with hijack cuttings. i've only done 2 so far.


So that means there getting flowered


----------



## WhiteWidowSuperSkunk (May 13, 2008)

i live in north sac and havent had any rain just hot damn days, anyone know flowering lengths for the chronic, superskunk, and ak47, and gdp/?


----------



## dagobaker (May 13, 2008)

i put mine in the greenhouse in mid april but also had a floro light on for 8 hours at night so they wouldnt flower.....next time just put a small light inbetween the plants and that should do it.......i just used a timer
i know hindsight is 20/20


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i dug them up but i did not kill them. i put them into pots and replaced them with hijack cuttings. i've only done 2 so far.


see people thats y cloning is important.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> see people thats y cloning is important.


definitely, cloning is the shit...... eliminates potential issues.


----------



## obxtoker (May 13, 2008)

just subscribing


----------



## t0k3s (May 13, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> see people thats y cloning is important.


They were clones??


----------



## sk3tch3 (May 13, 2008)

i have been watching.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 13, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> They were clones??


yes they are but I'm just saying.. Once you learn to clone, killing a plant isn't as bad. there's usally a fully rooted tray to replace ur loss.


----------



## t0k3s (May 13, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> yes they are but I'm just saying.. Once you learn to clone, killing a plant isn't as bad. there's usally a fully rooted tray to replace ur loss.


oh alright


----------



## k2696 (May 13, 2008)

fdd this is my first year growing...im outdoors...i ahve like 25 plants now and 10 are in 4 gallon pots others in my clay nc soil(its fertile tho)....they are about 6-10 inches high.....what will happen if i dont fert...i cant get my hands on anything for good reasons...should i trust the potting soil and fertile grassland soil?....what do u think i am missing out on yeilds if i dont fert...plz i need a good educated answer.....


----------



## t0k3s (May 14, 2008)

k2696 said:


> fdd this is my first year growing...im outdoors...i ahve like 25 plants now and 10 are in 4 gallon pots others in my clay nc soil(its fertile tho)....they are about 6-10 inches high.....what will happen if i dont fert...i cant get my hands on anything for good reasons...should i trust the potting soil and fertile grassland soil?....what do u think i am missing out on yeilds if i dont fert...plz i need a good educated answer.....


plants have been growing naturally for thousands of years..I think they will be ok.


----------



## k2696 (May 14, 2008)

good point.......im jsut trying to get some pics of a naturaly grown plant....ive posted on all grow sites and no one can provide so far....has anyone had luck with just using fire ash to fert dureing flowering???it has high phosphourous (i think or the other one thats not nitrogen, potassium?) anyways i can get my hands on taht so that mite be my only fert but ill figre it out.......need help tho


----------



## ORECAL (May 14, 2008)

here is a quote from a pm of mine from someone that grew skunk #1

"My first year I had no idea what I was doing and grew start to finish with no nutrients at all. May 1st to Oct. 1st They were all about 5 feet,not very bushy."

hope this helps you k2696, I know it's not a picture, but at least it's proof that people have done it and things turned out just fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

start a thread.


----------



## Jamrock (May 14, 2008)

Ice outside is revegging nicley. it has the odd looking leafs everywhere. Some new "shoots" coming out now. 
Am I correct that this revegging will have less dense buds or less buds then if this reveg did not happen. Thiis plant is huge for this time of year.
see the pic inthis thread( https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/68045-indoor-seeds-grown-outdoor.html)
Best
Jamrock


----------



## k2696 (May 14, 2008)

my bad fdd i was jsut wondering if u had experience with not ferting since uve grown for 10 years....ive tryed to start my own thread nad no one says anything but( u have to fert)...not tryen to steal thread jsut curious for info from a pro haha


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

k2696 said:


> my bad fdd i was jsut wondering if u had experience with not ferting since uve grown for 10 years....ive tryed to start my own thread nad no one says anything but( u have to fert)...not tryen to steal thread jsut curious for info from a pro haha


i've always used nutes so i really don't know.


----------



## k2696 (May 14, 2008)

had any luck with using ash?......or any house hold things i can use to nute with....due to my situation ic ant get my hands on store bought fert even if only 5 bucks so any household suggestions would help alot fdd


----------



## t0k3s (May 14, 2008)

k2696 said:


> had any luck with using ash?......or any house hold things i can use to nute with....due to my situation ic ant get my hands on store bought fert even if only 5 bucks so any household suggestions would help alot fdd


You better start a thread or the man will come down on you  j/k ..if you can get fish then make homemade fish emulsion. Or scrounge 5 dollars and buy some at home depot.Fish emulsion works great and sea weed too but its harder to come by unless your by the beach 

How do you make homemade Fish/Seaweed Emulsion? -


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

you could try these newts ...........


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 14, 2008)

is that a Fig Newton?


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

newts are AWESOME!!!


----------



## JerkyBoysPranksters (May 14, 2008)

Those ones are cool but, he ones that you find in ponds that have black backs and orange bellys, theyre all ruff kinda. THEY ARE EVIL DIGUSTING VILE creatures. when you pick them up they curl back their heads and put off this god awful smell that makes you wanna hurl. they are also bad cuz theyre liek a pest. my ponds infested with the fuckers


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

if i post some pics will the questions end? 




the whole thing..... 



my chair ........ 



ones that want to flower ........... 




my 3 phenos of hijack ............


 

 

 



i walked outside this afternoon and i could smell the hijack from across the yard.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 14, 2008)

damn that one has some HUGE leaves!!!! is that the Hijack c phenom?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> damn that one has some HUGE leaves!!!! is that the Hijack c phenom?


that is ...oh, shit, i have so many now. that is an F2a.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 14, 2008)

sweet I like the looks of those


----------



## t0k3s (May 14, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> sweet I like the looks of those


dont we all


----------



## doctorRobert (May 15, 2008)

are the ones that are more bushy the ones you did bonsai on?


----------



## Hank (May 15, 2008)

All is looking good fdd. The garden is clean and tidy. Everything looks perfect

Hank.


----------



## dagobaker (May 15, 2008)

yea clean and tidy......only like 6/7 months to go lol
im hoping my widows are finished from mid october to beginning to november or ill have to find a way to heat the greenhouse.........very costly


----------



## t0k3s (May 15, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> yea clean and tidy......only like 6/7 months to go lol
> im hoping my widows are finished from mid october to beginning to november or ill have to find a way to heat the greenhouse.........very costly


Well majority of strains finish from anywhere in September to early November. as far as i can remember widows are a indica dominant and if so then you got nothing to worry about plus i think they finish in month 9 or 10 so your straight.


----------



## Hank (May 15, 2008)

Im pulling/cutting in Sept

Hank.


----------



## Hank (May 15, 2008)

Sorry "fdd" no more hijacking of your thread

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2008)

you have to grow the right strain. grow for the climate not the "cool name". find a strain that finishes in sept. there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## thor369 (May 16, 2008)

FDD, didnt you get a cross you names trainwreck? whet ever happened to that 1, you are back with hijack this year again, i know, if it aint broke dont fix it, but i thought it sounded like it ha promise. if i ever wanted any of your clones or seeds, could you PM me with a club that might have a few laying around? i would love to see if i can get monsters like those in upper california!


P.S. not to mention some of that ice hash, if the club has any left.


----------



## t0k3s (May 16, 2008)

thor369 said:


> FDD, didnt you get a cross you names trainwreck? whet ever happened to that 1, you are back with hijack this year again, i know, if it aint broke dont fix it, but i thought it sounded like it ha promise. if i ever wanted any of your clones or seeds, could you PM me with a club that might have a few laying around? i would love to see if i can get monsters like those in upper california!
> 
> 
> P.S. not to mention some of that ice hash, if the club has any left.


I think you have to wait a month after applying to get in his club.


----------



## blunt007 (May 16, 2008)

very sad day today, i went to go water my females after finding out they all turned out to be females a few dayz ago! well was on my way there, turned the corner down the dirt road and what do i see, 2 sherief cars next to my plants  so i just kept going and wont go back there.. sucks, gonna find a new spot now.. is it to late to start from seed outside in southern cali? when does spring end?


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i forget everything that happens here within 48 hours. sorry. it just all th info i take in dailty i have no way of keeping track.
> 
> i'll play:
> 
> ...


LOL...I love reading your posts.


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 16, 2008)

Hey Fdd, i have a question and figured your the guy to ask. You seem like your an outdoor growing KING! Anyways...I was wondering the ideal part of the year I can take my vegging plants and flower them outside. Thanks in advance.


----------



## t0k3s (May 16, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Hey Fdd, i have a question and figured your the guy to ask. You seem like your an outdoor growing KING! Anyways...I was wondering the ideal part of the year I can take my vegging plants and flower them outside. Thanks in advance.


If you dont have freezing temperatures september-till around end of march or early april.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my chair ........ View attachment 117344


Hey, I am trying to perfect my backyard grow and figured it is now acknowledged that you are the outdoor king. Could you provide more pictures of your chair so I can get mine just right.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

i picked up 4 new santa berry cuttings today. not sure what to do with them yet.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

you must like that SB..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> you must like that SB..


i love the sb. is that yours? i ask this because it goes by SB.  

i've asked what it was and all i know is "it's a local strain". last years .......


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

no, sir. thank you for even thinkin lol... just hear ya talk bout it so much


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

Damn I want to get some of those SBs what clubs in Socal? Want to put some in my room.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

whose in socal? gotta come up north for the good stuff.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

haha, so true, we got all the hot chicks you got the good dope


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

i've been down south. our chicks are hotter. in a "real" kinda way.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

our chicks are hotter in a "realistic" kinda way. Come on at least our chicks shave their pits, and wear deodorant. I mean I like a hippi chick as much as the next guy but how long can you handle huge muff, I like trimmed.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 16, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> our chicks are hotter in a "realistic" kinda way. Come on at least our chicks shave their pits, and wear deodorant. I mean I like a hippi chick as much as the next guy but how long can you handle huge muff, I like trimmed.


I'm sure you'll find as many hairy chicks in the boonies of socal as you would up here in the boonies of norcal. The only hairy hippie chicks I've ever stay on Haight Street...and the town of Mount Shasta...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> our chicks are hotter in a "realistic" kinda way. Come on at least our chicks shave their pits, and wear deodorant. I mean I like a hippi chick as much as the next guy but how long can you handle huge muff, I like trimmed.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


exactly. So where can I get some of that santa berry dude. How long is harvest time.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> exactly. So where can I get some of that santa berry dude. How long is harvest time.


i get them at the club down the street. the finish late sept.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 17, 2008)

there's so many good strian in so cal. Y not try thoose instead of driving 6 hours. I don't get y everyone harrasses this man for info that's probably not the best idea to give everyone..I admire this mans grow, but I think some of these ?? Are kinds crazy. 
My bad if I'm crossing the line its just I've been seeing this alot. By bad if this is out of line.


----------



## Mushroom Mesiah (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


Definatly didn't think of this when a hippy chick was mentioned..


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 17, 2008)

Santa berry sounds good. Late sept isnt bad Im sure you have to have a decent vegg time though? Currently I have Jack herer, Widow Skunk, and papaya.  I bet that hijack is a hell of a buzz.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 17, 2008)

I don't know if this was mentioned some where but what happend with raft???


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned some where but what happend with raft???


raft??? he said he was going to plant hijack and santa berry???am i missing some thing?? raft was a different grow.some body asked him some questions on how it burned or something like that.


----------



## GoodFriend (May 17, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned some where but what happend with raft???


huh? raft???


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 17, 2008)

Jesus what are you flowering those dank monsters under?


----------



## GoodFriend (May 17, 2008)

1000w... check out my growjournal if you want...

... but lets get back to fdd and his glorious OD, huh???!?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 17, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> raft??? he said he was going to plant hijack and santa berry???am i missing some thing?? raft was a different grow.some body asked him some questions on how it burned or something like that.


I believe raft is his strain. And I was just wondering if he put that on hold or did these other strains top that. I just remembered it and was wondering.


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> I believe raft is his strain. And I was just wondering if he put that on hold or did these other strains top that. I just remembered it and was wondering.[/quote/] i dont know what his current situation is with the raft but i know this outdoor is hijack and santa berry so far....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2008)

i have no idea what is happening anymore. my hijack are growing 3 inches a day but they bare trying to flower. they weren't try to flower 2 weeks ago. they are getting three bladed leaves and hairs. the longer the days get the more they start to flower. then i have others that were flowering and now are revegging. then i have others that are still just flowering. then i have others that are just vegging. i have no idea what to do or what will happen. so far; with me and outdoors; over the last 20 years, no 2 grows have ever been alike.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 17, 2008)

that is really weird... Im curious to see what happens with them all..


----------



## dagobaker (May 17, 2008)

i live in ne ohio and have had no budd/flowering issues
i get tons of light...and in a greenhouse........
first outdoor grow and am curious about just how big they will get and how much i can get off of each plant
anyone tried bud from the same mother.....one grown inside and one outside and one in a greenhouse>????????
wondering if the high/strength is about the same or the inside is better


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea what is happening anymore. my hijack are growing 3 inches a day but they bare trying to flower. they weren't try to flower 2 weeks ago. they are getting three bladed leaves and hairs. the longer the days get the more they start to flower. then i have others that were flowering and now are revegging. then i have others that are still just flowering. then i have others that are just vegging. i have no idea what to do or what will happen. so far; with me and outdoors; over the last 20 years, no 2 grows have ever been alike.


Sounds like you have a mess on your hand's  Did you ever pick up the new clones Thursday???


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Sounds like you have a mess on your hand's  Did you ever pick up the new clones Thursday???



someone's keeping up.  i went in too early on thursday. went back friday and they had 1/2 a tray left. i grabbed 4. they are in my clone drawer right now. i don't know what to do with them. i haven't killed anything yet so i'm almost at my limit.


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> someone's keeping up.  i went in too early on thursday. went back friday and they had 1/2 a tray left. i grabbed 4. they are in my clone drawer right now. i don't know what to do with them. i haven't killed anything yet so i'm almost at my limit.


don't you have a whole arsenal backup??? i thought i saw that pic with extra clones inside you had,that were vegging?? If it were me id start new batch...woulden't want to wait till its to late an loose your potentially big harvest.


----------



## Jamrock (May 17, 2008)

My ICE is Revegging. I dont know what to expect






Early May






Today revegging












Jamrock


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> My ICE is Revegging. I dont know what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attack of the jamrock again


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 18, 2008)

Nice looking Ice. I have some widow skunk, mango, and jack herer. (pics will be up soon) I'm about to harvest my indoor crop so ill have tons more room inside, then i can try to successfully get some seeds. Im gonna take the pollen off of the jack herer and try to pollinate some males. Ive never done this before so it should be a new learning experience.


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea what is happening anymore. my hijack are growing 3 inches a day but they bare trying to flower. they weren't try to flower 2 weeks ago. they are getting three bladed leaves and hairs. the longer the days get the more they start to flower. then i have others that were flowering and now are revegging. then i have others that are still just flowering. then i have others that are just vegging. i have no idea what to do or what will happen. so far; with me and outdoors; over the last 20 years, no 2 grows have ever been alike.


I know.....i check mine out and notice there budding more and more everyday


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (May 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i picked up 4 new santa berry cuttings today. not sure what to do with them yet.


lol you can always send one to me!  as if lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2008)

i'm in a hurry so i can't go over everything, but here's a bunch of pics......


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 18, 2008)

Very nice. Can you explain any on why you use the chicken fence? Ive seen people use them for a scrog but never used outdoors, and it makes me curious


----------



## t0k3s (May 18, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Very nice. Can you explain any on why you use the chicken fence? Ive seen people use them for a scrog but never used outdoors, and it makes me curious


Outdoor scog is exactly what it is.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 18, 2008)

he's also using the ones that go up to support the bottom branches, it was discussed in an earlier page


----------



## t0k3s (May 18, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> he's also using the ones that go up to support the bottom branches, it was discussed in an earlier page


you mean the cages those square ones are better than the round ones.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 18, 2008)

exactly!


----------



## t0k3s (May 18, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> exactly!


 just wait till those plants fill out,he will probably need his tepee setup again


----------



## doctorRobert (May 18, 2008)

yeah fdd is the man!


----------



## t0k3s (May 18, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> yeah fdd is the man!


Indeed he is


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 18, 2008)

Lol you guys act like his fan club. LMAO


----------



## t0k3s (May 18, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Lol you guys act like his fan club. LMAO


notice the smile


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

hijack are growing like weeds.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hijack are growing like weeds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119862 View attachment 119863 View attachment 119864 View attachment 119865 View attachment 119866 View attachment 119867


 
...very nice job!!!! this year should be a good.

i would love to see the NORTHERN PAPAYA outside.


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hijack are growing like weeds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119862 View attachment 119863 View attachment 119864 View attachment 119865 View attachment 119866 View attachment 119867


Did you remove the flowering plants???The potatoes are kicking ass too from the looks of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Did you remove the flowering plants???The potatoes are kicking ass too from the looks of it.


i don't know what to do with my taters. i'm supposed to be burying them as they grow but i don't have that kind of soil laying around. they are knee high. i'd need 1/2 a yard of dirt. they seem to be drawing the attention of the japanese beetles though. the beetles are going to the potatoes instead of the ganja. this is a good thing. 





here's an opossum in a box. the little guy snuck under my screen door and was in my kitchen eating the cats food. he is just a little baby. when i walked in from outside he saw me and ran under the couch. it took an hour to get him out. we had to sit and wait for him to come out on his own. i was outside when it came out so my wife ended up having to grab him by the tail and take him outside. he has come back for the last three nights trying to get in. we have to door blocked but he still scratches at it.


----------



## joebuck (May 20, 2008)

I love the strategically placed lawn chair - looks like a great place to kick back with a cold beer and a hose. Sit and water the  and chill.


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know what to do with my taters. i'm supposed to be burying them as they grow but i don't have that kind of soil laying around. they are knee high. i'd need 1/2 a yard of dirt. they seem to be drawing the attention of the japanese beetles though. the beetles are going to the potatoes instead of the ganja. this is a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 120095
> 
> ...


 Maybe the taters need to be a yearly crop too Opossums are pretty gnarly little things.I once had one the size of a big cat, that would come by every night for cat food. needless to say he wasnt getting any smaller last time i saw him he gave the raccoons a run for their money. 3 on 1 i was like thats unfair so i shot at the raccoons with my pellet gun,and no i did not shoot them, i was trying to help opossum out.all in all i think that was one of the most vicious animal fights i have ever seen, opossum has yet to return along with the raccoons.... i sometimes wonder if they finished the battle some where else


----------



## Hank (May 20, 2008)

Fdd you need a place out in the boonies I think your fit for it.

Hank.


----------



## Hank (May 20, 2008)

I also heard Northern Cal is getting temps up to 102. Is this true?

Hank.


----------



## herbalessence (May 20, 2008)

love the pics FDD! cant wait to see those begin flowering!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2008)

Hank said:


> I also heard Northern Cal is getting temps up to 102. Is this true?
> 
> Hank.


all week last week. it's cooled off to the 80's this week.


----------



## HoLE (May 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all week last week. it's cooled off to the 80's this week.


send some temps up here plz,,this mornin it was 3 celsius,,todays high was ,,,,,not very high,,,lol,,but 80's sounds pretty good for spring fdd,,,hey I'm choppin my girls tonight,,hope ya can pop in later,,taker easy man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

HoLE said:


> send some temps up here plz,,this mornin it was 3 celsius,,todays high was ,,,,,not very high,,,lol,,but 80's sounds pretty good for spring fdd,,,hey I'm choppin my girls tonight,,hope ya can pop in later,,taker easy man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 can i have a look too ..102 is about 4 degrees more then southern calis 98 degrees i also read some where that in fifteen million years we will be neighbors with fdd


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 21, 2008)

Damn that would be cool. I remember when i was younger, about 14-15 i was at the store with my parents and i was sitting in the car waiting for them and a possum just jumped into the car and onto my lap. Than 1 second later some wierd kid (obviously the owner) came up and snagged his pet lol. His possum even had a collar and shit on. It was pretty neat but scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Hank (May 22, 2008)

_Originally posted by_ *TheGardenMan*

_Damn that would be cool. I remember when i was younger, about 14-15 i was at the store with my parents and i was sitting in the car waiting for them and a possum just jumped into the car and onto my lap. Than 1 second later some wierd kid (obviously the owner) came up and snagged his pet lol. His possum even had a collar and shit on. It was pretty neat but scared the shit out of me._
_....................................................................................._

That's comical

Hank.


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 22, 2008)

Ive noticed my plants are slowly slowly sloooooWwwly starting to vegg again, I think i flowered them to long before i set them outside.


----------



## t0k3s (May 22, 2008)

Hank said:


> _Originally posted by_ *TheGardenMan*
> 
> _Damn that would be cool. I remember when i was younger, about 14-15 i was at the store with my parents and i was sitting in the car waiting for them and a possum just jumped into the car and onto my lap. Than 1 second later some wierd kid (obviously the owner) came up and snagged his pet lol. His possum even had a collar and shit on. It was pretty neat but scared the shit out of me._
> _....................................................................................._
> ...


seems everyone has and encounter with opossum at some point


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 23, 2008)

when did you put them out




TheGardenMan said:


> Ive noticed my plants are slowly slowly sloooooWwwly starting to vegg again, I think i flowered them to long before i set them outside.


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 25, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> when did you put them out


3 weeks ago. I flowered the plant im talking about for 2 weeks then decided to put her outdoors for sunlight. But i was wondering why the plants just getting more bud instead of revegging ??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2008)

pics ........ 

   




these are all my hijack. i see at least three phenos. 


   



this is the santa berry that won't stop flowering ....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2008)

this one is gonna be a monster ........


----------



## shamegame (May 27, 2008)

Looking good man.


----------



## ORECAL (May 27, 2008)

they're looking awesome FDD......


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 27, 2008)

how many hours of sun are they getting right now? 15?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> how many hours of sun are they getting right now? 15?



15 hours of light out. they get about 8 - 9 hours of direct sunlight.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 27, 2008)

so 15 hours light doesnt the plant stay vegging?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> so 15 hours light doesnt the plant stay vegging?



i don't know anymore.


----------



## shamegame (May 28, 2008)

Mine are all in veg with the same light ( except the ones I am not force flowering ). And the strains I have right now vary from the most indy of indicas to heavy sativa. I almost thought the sativas would flower, but so far they are vegging away.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 28, 2008)

too much light right now, they are going to veg, I am going to put mine out towards the end of June FOR you monster bush growers (FDD), I think this is perfect timing to put your girls out


----------



## doctorRobert (May 29, 2008)

is there such thing as too much light?


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 29, 2008)

too many hours I meant


----------



## Hank (May 29, 2008)

You can tell there FDD's plants. Every leaf is perfect and emerald green So FDD when you gonna write a book with all your tips and tricks in it? Or can you recommend one. 

Hank.


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 29, 2008)

Finish Him!!!!


----------



## AngusBeef (May 29, 2008)

FDD is king of cannabis gardening on this site .. i wish i could grow in my backyard .. :/


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2008)

damn hijack won't stop flowering. seems to be this one plant now. the one on the big screen never showed flowering at all. the others are looking good.


----------



## Robert520 (May 31, 2008)

looks good fdd hit me up if you need help getting rid of it


----------



## obxtoker (Jun 1, 2008)

looks really good .
when did your plants start to flower last year?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 1, 2008)

obxtoker said:


> looks really good .
> when did your plants start to flower last year?


He bought santa berry and hijack clones this year, then put them out but started a bit early so some plants flowered and some did not.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

keep the pheno that didnt?? that'd solve it 4 me...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

what are you people talking about???????


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> He bought santa berry and hijack clones this year, then put them out but started a bit early so some plants flowered and some did not.


I was saying keep the pheno that didnt flower maybe...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

how about i just don't put them out when there is 12 hours of darkness?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

how bout!!!


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 2, 2008)

just keep a cheap floro light next to the plants for about 4 or 6 hours a nite until june 1st......i did that and my greenhouse grow looks great.......
my widows are looking good.....still have 2 month + of vegging to go


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> just keep a cheap floro light next to the plants for about 4 or 6 hours a nite until june 1st......i did that and my greenhouse grow looks great.......
> my widows are looking good.....still have 2 month + of vegging to go


today is june 2nd.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jun 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> today is june 2nd.


lawlz


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 4, 2008)

i meant for next time...............and no i wasnt stoned ....lol
ive had good luck so far this year..........just transplanted my widows into 5 gallon containers........with my organic and miracle grow media plants into 10 gallon pots


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 6, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> how many hours of sun are they getting right now? 15?



Mine usually get atleast 14 hrs of sun. I have them sitting in the middle of an 8ft tall field. I mowed a 20x20 section of it. It seems like a really safe place.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 6, 2008)

I have one flowering skunk plant outdoors. I make sure to set it outside at 9am and bring her in at 9pm. Im hoping for 2 ounces.


----------



## Hank (Jun 6, 2008)

I have 3 out of 8 flowering outdoors as of now. Im confused Maybe they will re-veg, maybe not. Should be an interesting summer.

Hank


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 7, 2008)

wonder why u guys are getting plants to flower when we are getting 14/15 hours of light per day.........makes no sense.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> wonder why u guys are getting plants to flower when we are getting 14/15 hours of light per day.........makes no sense.....



i have 2 theories:

1) the earth has shifted on it's axis

2) the government has developed some type of aerial spray(?) that causes early flowering



it's not right. i can see the plants i put out 3 months ago but not the ones that have gone out the same time as i always put them out. this is NOT normal.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jun 7, 2008)

note the odd weather


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> note the odd weather


it's been really windy here lately. i hate the wind. it never stops. not common.


----------



## makinthemagic (Jun 7, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> wonder why u guys are getting plants to flower when we are getting 14/15 hours of light per day.........makes no sense.....


I just ran into this on my first (closet) grow. I had 5 plants on 24/0 that I moved back to 18/6. The males had a few flowers that opened and dumped pollen. From everything I had read before that I didn't think either sex matured before going 12/12. Are females fertile after 8 weeks of veg on 18/6? Apparently males of at least one strain are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

i haven't watered in well over a month. i started feeding and watering 2 days ago and they immediately responded with vigor. i will feed and water as heavy as possible now.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jun 7, 2008)

wow.... you're plants are loving you so much right now, they're even showing it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

what happen to the scrogs?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what happen to the scrogs?


do you not see them? 

here ........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

well i seen them on the side, but could barely see. i wanted something up close and personal and you sir have delivered, thanks  !!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well i seen them on the side, but could barely see. i wanted something up close and personal and you sir have delivered, thanks  !!!!!!


i had to replace a lot of them so they aren't to the screens yet. it will get much better.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

i wonder what each cola is going to weigh.....hope you got support captain


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i wonder what each cola is going to weigh.....hope you got support captain



i've spent a little time out there this morning. i will spend some more out there tonight. i need to feed and water. i tilled the soil around the base of the plants and cleaned up my moats. i will get some better pics when the sun is not shining directly on them.


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for the pics man
Im hoping to get them to @ least this size before they start to flower
but right now they look more like the one in the pot to the right side of the pic.
lol


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

gotta start somewhere...


----------



## bterz (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard, KOCHAB!.

We're defiently in the same boat lol, I wishhhh my baby would turn out like that and I have high hopes. 

Anyways, beautifulllllll plants. I want to go sit and talk to them


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> gotta start somewhere...


they are taller than that one I think but they still dont look like the most healthy things in this world.




bterz said:


> Welcome aboard, KOCHAB!.
> 
> We're defiently in the same boat lol, I wishhhh my baby would turn out like that and I have high hopes.
> 
> Anyways, beautifulllllll plants. I want to go sit and talk to them


did I just walk in on part of a conversation that I missed?
ive been subscribed to this thread since the day after it was started. See, click this red box next to this quote adn itll take you to my first post in the thread.


kochab said:


> maybe consider seeding one of the santa berry with some hijack pollen......may as well hijack santa too for a ride with the roadtrip, if you like it so much
> just the thoughts of another stoner mind though. lol
> ill be putting a bunch of raft outside in nc this year (soon as one gets big enough to take clones from)


By the way fdd, I still say you "Hijack" santa(berry) and take him on a 'Roadtrip'

Or just send me all the santa berries that you have


----------



## bterz (Jun 7, 2008)

What I meant was, my baby clone is the same size as the one in the pot but I have expectations like you!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

bterz said:


> What I meant was, my baby clone is the same size as the one in the pot but I have expectations like you!!


Ah gotcha. Mine are hijack as well was the reason I was comparing mine but arent clones. Nor have the sexed yet so right now its a guessing game. I will be starting to force flower them soon though so when I find the sex Ill clone the hell out of the females and move the males far away so i can collect their pollen later for making seeds.


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

hey fdd I have a favor to ask ya.
Remember you told me that you have an indica dominant Hijack? Could you post up a picture of it for me so I can compare mine and see what may be what?

and also let me know if the plant on the left in these 2 pics looks like an indica dominant? To me they look almost like different strains


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> hey fdd I have a favor to ask ya.
> Remember you told me that you have an indica dominant Hijack? Could you post up a picture of it for me so I can compare mine and see what may be what?
> 
> and also let me know if the plant on the left in these 2 pics looks like an indica dominant? To me they look almost like different strains


Is that a snake or a sword


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> hey fdd I have a favor to ask ya.
> Remember you told me that you have an indica dominant Hijack? Could you post up a picture of it for me so I can compare mine and see what may be what?
> 
> and also let me know if the plant on the left in these 2 pics looks like an indica dominant? To me they look almost like different strains


the one on the left is the indica dominant. the one on the right is sativa dominant.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the one on the left is the indica dominant. the one on the right is sativa dominant.


could you check mine out sometime? .. i think they are indica dominant but idk anything about that really .. it's bagseed


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

here we go ..............


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here we go ..............
> 
> View attachment 130326 View attachment 130327 View attachment 130328 View attachment 130329 View attachment 130330 View attachment 130331 View attachment 130332 View attachment 130333 View attachment 130335 View attachment 130336 View attachment 130337 View attachment 130338


i think you know what you are doing ... just a little though .. not much haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> i think you know what you are doing ... just a little though .. not much haha


i've been playin' around a few years with this stuff.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 7, 2008)

ive been trying for like 2 weeks now? lol if it is no problem could u critique my grow journal?


----------



## kochab (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks. Now I can only pray that its a female or one of the other babies are and are an indica as well.
thanks for the pics.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 8, 2008)

i got some new pics in my journal for yo viewing pleasure


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

those look good!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2008)

this is cool .........


----------



## primeralives (Jun 8, 2008)

i cant imagine what your yard smells like in september, your neighbors must love it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2008)

primeralives said:


> i cant imagine what your yard smells like in september, your neighbors must love it



sept? it smells now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

my cuttings are showing roots. i saw the first roots after 6 days. i have 2 potted with the rest on their way. looks like 2 might not make it.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Jesus dude, seriously what do you feed those things? Im looking for a good nute for my outdoor plants, something that will increase yields of course. Im gonna attempt to take cuttings from my jack herer and widow skunk but im unsure on how old the plants should be so its safe to take cuttings ? I want to take the cuttings than let the mother finish growing.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is cool .........
> 
> View attachment 130653 View attachment 130654 View attachment 130655 View attachment 130656 View attachment 130657


Looks like your in a jungle.....

Are we hiding the hijack way in the back ?? lol


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 9, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Jesus dude, seriously what do you feed those things? Im looking for a good nute for my outdoor plants, something that will increase yields of course. Im gonna attempt to take cuttings from my jack herer and widow skunk but im unsure on how old the plants should be so its safe to take cuttings ? I want to take the cuttings than let the mother finish growing.


when your plants branch size is around 1/8 inch thats the best time to cut clones, not the main stalk but the side shoots should be 1/8 inch thick. the lower,and older shoots are best as they have been there majority of the plants life and the stems are much more strong then new shoots. just make sure your blades are fresh ones or are sterile.cut at a 45 degree angle and dip them in water until your clone gel is ready or you can go straight into the gel then the medium.w/e you do dont cut them and leave them exposed to air, that will get air bubbles lodged into the stem and kill it. make sure they are humid as there are no roots and they will need extra water absorbed through the leafs.misting them daily will help speed up the process. also make sure the roots see no light but the top does but not to strong of light.sun will kill them if they get to much of it. mild light and humidity will make or break your clonesthats how i do it and it has worked many times i usually get about 98% success rate.right now im rooting some clones using just plain old water.no rooting hormone or anything,i want to see which produces the best root system.also willow tincture works good.


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd you are my idol, we , meaning all of us should get together for a amsterdam trip. never been there. anyway i would say good luck with your grow , but you seem to be doing just fine. laterz


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

loolagigi said:


> fdd you are my idol, we , meaning all of us should get together for a amsterdam trip. never been there. anyway i would say good luck with your grow , but you seem to be doing just fine. laterz



fuck amsterdam, i have a big backyard.


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, i dont impose , but i must say you have got one of the, if not greenest thumbs around


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck amsterdam, i have a big backyard.


lmao... How's life treating ya ? Id have to say im good, im just looking for a good cloning gel, do you have any you'd recommend ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> lmao... How's life treating ya ? Id have to say im good, im just looking for a good cloning gel, do you have any you'd recommend ?


i use rootech.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck amsterdam, i have a big backyard.


I knew u were gonna say that. Y travel there to smoke when ur stuff is better. ??


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i use rootech.


same..it works good


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 9, 2008)

i love the consistency of the rootech.........great stuff


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jun 9, 2008)

I have two phenos of blueberry, the Indica dominant plant is way better in my opinion. I am taking the other pheno out of my grow. Can you tell a big difference in the Hijack plants.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> I have two phenos of blueberry, the Indica dominant plant is way better in my opinion. I am taking the other pheno out of my grow. Can you tell a big difference in the Hijack plants.




my F1b indica pheno seems to have a hint of purple in it. it did get crossed with roadtrip back in the beginning and roadtrip has some heavy purple in it. i haven't flowered any F2's yet but i can sure see the difference in leaf patterns.


----------



## kochab (Jun 9, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> I have two phenos of blueberry, the Indica dominant plant is way better in my opinion. I am taking the other pheno out of my grow. Can you tell a big difference in the Hijack plants.



Ive noticed that they are very hardy in nature and very fast in the veg stage so far. Have never been nute burnt from this 20-20-20 perter's mine have had and Ive been feeding pretty heavy for foot tall plants in half gallons of soil. They hate to be topped. Starting to bush out with lots of branches as soon as I did though so it was very effective....SUPER fair trade...(4 days to regrow the top and get to a new node started but it grew 5 new branches)

Each new leaf has a tiny bit of resin, a few little crystals or something of the look like. They spread out more and more as the leaves grow larger.
Not got any of mine to flower, YET....
(today 2nd day of outdoor force flowering)

as a plant its been fun to grow out and watch so far. i give it


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jun 10, 2008)

I just think the Indica dominant strains are more resin packed and more stoney. The bud is good on both phenos but the indica dominant pheno is better at least in my blueberry plants. Smell is exactly the same, just crystal production is different. and the indica dominant pheno has a slightly lighter shade bud.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 10, 2008)

yo FDD2BLK .. can you help a brother out with some plant problems ... look at my journal and see what you think .. i hope it isnt spider mites .. UGH


----------



## bigbud305 (Jun 10, 2008)

FDD the plants are looking great,looks like a heavy harvest for you.Also have you ever tried to root cuttings under natural light in the shade?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is cool .........
> 
> View attachment 130653 View attachment 130654 View attachment 130655 View attachment 130656 View attachment 130657


You should make a tiki hut or something similiar with a huge SCROG roof....hahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> You should make a tiki hut or something similiar with a huge SCROG roof....hahahaha



a cannabis igloo.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a cannabis igloo.


hahahaa there we go

How about a cannabis smoke shack.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 11, 2008)

I can only imagine the hut he could make just from stems lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> I can only imagine the hut he could make just from stems lmao



we used last years stalks for kindling this winter. true story.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we used last years stalks for kindling this winter. true story.


that is awesome..... wish I could do that.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

i saved the big ones ......... 

it lost half it's diameter when it dried.


----------



## josh4321 (Jun 11, 2008)

hey fdd they look awsome what would you recomend for a good organic outdoor nute i dont want any chems touchng my plants if you can help me out much respect


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

josh4321 said:


> hey fdd they look awsome what would you recomend for a good organic outdoor nute i dont want any chems touchng my plants if you can help me out much respect



i was using metanaturals but they made no veg formula this year. i have some from last year. when it's gone i will find the highest nitrogen leveled, liquid, organic nutrient to replace it with. the metanaturals is 16-0-0. i really like it but can't get it anymore.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 11, 2008)

jesus that is a hugeeeee stalk

well i have a plant outside, moved it out there from my 1000 watt indoor bc i thought it turned hermie then i guess i didnt look right well i see no sacks and like the leaves turned purple and some hairs a light bright orange and its in a 2 gallon pot. Should i transplant into alot bigger pot so it grows big through out the season?? sry i do hydro not soil its my first attempt.


thanks later bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> jesus that is a hugeeeee stalk
> 
> well i have a plant outside, moved it out there from my 1000 watt indoor bc i thought it turned hermie then i guess i didnt look right well i see no sacks and like the leaves turned purple and some hairs a light bright orange and its in a 2 gallon pot. Should i transplant into alot bigger pot so it grows big through out the season?? sry i do hydro not soil its my first attempt.
> 
> ...


put it in the ground.  or the biggest pot you got.


----------



## josh4321 (Jun 11, 2008)

do you think he pure blend pro soil veg would work im going to use the pure blend pro soil flower when they go into flower (thats what i use indoors) but will it work as good outdoors


----------



## josh4321 (Jun 11, 2008)

i had a 7ft plant in my back yard in the middle of the city a few years ago the stalk was the size of a beer can


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

josh4321 said:


> do you think he pure blend pro soil veg would work im going to use the pure blend pro soil flower when they go into flower (thats what i use indoors) but will it work as good outdoors



should work just fine.


----------



## josh4321 (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks man props to you man on thoughs sexy plants you ever come to canada ill blaze you up lol jk


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i saved the big ones ......... View attachment 132334
> 
> it lost half it's diameter when it dried.



that is just sweet....... i love seeing ganja stalks that look like tree trunks.


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 11, 2008)

sometimes i wonder if fdd isent jesus , and if thats the stalk where did the tree go?


----------



## siriousk (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey FDD, you in socal? I have clones from the club that have been flowering literally a month into veg, this has happened to three of them so far. ANy recommendations?? I'm in so cal too and i figured that wouldn't start till August. Should I get clones, veg them indoors for a month and then put them out? let me know what you think, 

Xheers


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 11, 2008)

siriousk said:


> Hey FDD, you in socal? I have clones from the club that have been flowering literally a month into veg, this has happened to three of them so far. ANy recommendations?? I'm in so cal too and i figured that wouldn't start till August. Should I get clones, veg them indoors for a month and then put them out? let me know what you think,
> 
> Xheers


i think his area is considered northern cali but i may be wrong.southern and northern have same sun times. if you put your clones out now they should be fine.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jun 11, 2008)

i love how the "fdd's starting early ----- Outdoor '08" thread has apparently become the thread to come to if you have any random noobie questions...


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 11, 2008)

if u want to yield about a pound of white widow from a 6 foot tall plant that was vegged for about 3.5 months while topping a bunch of times just how big of a pot would u use/?????????ive transplanted 3 times already and im in about 5 gallon pots at the moment.......thinking about going to 15 to 20 gallon pots........is that enough?????????15 to 20 gallons of coco/perlite mix per 1 pound plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

STOP ASKING YOUR GROW QUESTIONS ON MY THREAD!!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!


thank you.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jun 11, 2008)

i was counting down the minutes for that a-bomb to go off
i hope that solved the problem.

anyways, how are you enjoying that cali sun? your plants must be soaking it right up!


----------



## bterz (Jun 11, 2008)

All 3 of us have babies that are lovinggggggg the sun, im sure.

Mine drinks a gallon in a half of water in less then four days! from top to bottom!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> i was counting down the minutes for that a-bomb to go off
> i hope that solved the problem.
> 
> anyways, how are you enjoying that cali sun? your plants must be soaking it right up!


i haven't been watering until this week. they have gone 2 months with no watering. i'm ready to start flooding them with gallons of nitrogen enriched water. first thing tomorrow.


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> STOP ASKING YOUR GROW QUESTIONS ON MY THREAD!!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> thank you.


looks like you made my sig again 

you're good at it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> looks like you made my sig again
> 
> you're good at it



i just saw a ghost. 


good to see you, my friend.


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 11, 2008)

you too babe, i see you've been doing well


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> you too babe, i see you've been doing well


Morning,
hey fdd, hey kp (wow its been a while since weve been able to say that huh)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> Morning,
> hey fdd, hey kp (wow its been a while since weve been able to say that huh)




remember when ...........


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry.......didnt want to start a new thread for a simple question......
guess ill just take my question and make a new thread out of it............
wont happen again


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> remember when ...........


we had mucho knowledgable members to help people.....didnt have as much drama as we do now on the site..... all round seemed to ave more fun here...

yeah, i remember what the hell happened?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> sorry.......didnt want to start a new thread for a simple question......
> guess ill just take my question and make a new thread out of it............
> wont happen again


yours was just one of many. don't get so hurt over it.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yours was just one of many. don't get so hurt over it.


Your attached thumbnail made my pants happy


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we used last years stalks for kindling this winter. true story.


LMAO...I believe it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> LMAO...I believe it.



i just had to. 

i had all these HUGE carcasses. big side branches everywhere. i was sawing them up to fit them in the recycle bin. my wife came out and said "can't we burn that?" i said "sure". she took it all and used it to start fires for the week. i stood in the driveway smiling as the smoke wafted out the chimney.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just had to.
> 
> i had all these HUGE carcasses. big side branches everywhere. i was sawing them up to fit them in the recycle bin. my wife came out and said "can't we burn that?" i said "sure". she took it all and used it to start fires for the week. i stood in the driveway smiling as the smoke wafted out the chimney.



how did it smell?????? could you tell what you were burning?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> how did it smell?????? could you tell what you were burning?



it was weed kindling with pine on top. no smell.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> sometimes i wonder if fdd isent jesus , and if thats the stalk where did the tree go?


lol jesus isnt as real as fdd in my opinion.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 12, 2008)

about how tall was that last pic and what about was the yield?
i want 24 of those in my greenhouse


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just saw a ghost.
> 
> 
> good to see you, my friend.


cosign!!!!!!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just had to.
> 
> i had all these HUGE carcasses. big side branches everywhere. i was sawing them up to fit them in the recycle bin. my wife came out and said "can't we burn that?" i said "sure". she took it all and used it to start fires for the week. i stood in the driveway smiling as the smoke wafted out the chimney.


Im gonna start saving my stocks and have a bomb fire on 420 next year. by that time ill have enough stocks to burn.  Im gonna have to move my plants...i have them in the middle of an over grown yard that i mowed the center out of but there not recieving solid sun light all day long, just a few hrs a day. They seem to be doing fine anyways besides the fact it bothers me when i go out there and i see the sun not shining on them. So i think ill move them to the patio out back and call it The Patio Garden (anyone seen smb dvd's ? there great and a smart investment.)


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldnt mind being able to get ahold of some santa berry seeds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> I wouldnt mind being able to get ahold of some santa berry seeds.



clone only local strain. it's been around for years but i've never heard f it outside of my county. it's a GRADE A+++ plant. i don't know why it's not spread out more. i don't see bud of it very often either. on club usualy has a little but it's always B grade. it's one of the best outdoor plants i've ever grown. so much so that i chose it as my only outside strain this year. i'm growing all my own genetics. 


i have started some more hijack beans. some F1 originals. i need a male. my pollen failed me.

i have some F2a's, F2b's and a single F3 starting as well. i put them in paper towels about 30 hours ago and half of them have popped already. i may be pollinating some santa berry. gonna hijack that sleigh and reindeer. call it "grinch".


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 12, 2008)

FDD do you have all of RIU as subscribers to this grow journal (bible)


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> clone only local strain. it's been around for years but i've never heard f it outside of my county. it's a GRADE A+++ plant. i don't know why it's not spread out more. i don't see bud of it very often either. on club usualy has a little but it's always B grade. it's one of the best outdoor plants i've ever grown. so much so that i chose it as my only outside strain this year. i'm growing all my own genetics.
> 
> 
> i have started some more hijack beans. some F1 originals. i need a male. my pollen failed me.
> ...


damn dude your a badass when it comes to growin some sticky icky....but sadly ive only got the seeds my buddy sent me which was widow skunk, mango, and jack herer which probly isnt shit compared to the bud's your growing. I have faith in the herer though. Looks like im gonna have to make a special trip to get that santa berry though. When i see something i like i have to have it.


----------



## bterz (Jun 12, 2008)

hey Fdd2blk, instead of "grinch" call it "grouch"


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> clone only local strain. it's been around for years but i've never heard f it outside of my county. it's a GRADE A+++ plant. i don't know why it's not spread out more. i don't see bud of it very often either. on club usualy has a little but it's always B grade. it's one of the best outdoor plants i've ever grown. so much so that i chose it as my only outside strain this year. i'm growing all my own genetics.
> 
> 
> i have started some more hijack beans. some F1 originals. i need a male. my pollen failed me.
> ...


YAY!
hes hijacking santa


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> YAY!
> hes hijacking santa




FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!! YouTube - You're A Mean One Mr Grinch
the lyrics kinda go with it. hella funny. stink, stank, stunk. 

give me an 1/8th of "grinch".


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

"who hash" HELLA FUNNY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

the grinch?


hahahaha fucka christmas tree, im hijacking santa and his raindeers with the grinchs....eating the berries that was left for him!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> the grinch?
> 
> 
> hahahaha fucka christmas tree, im hijacking santa and his raindeers with the grinchs....eating the berries that was left for him!


Dont eat Santas berries hes gonna get pissed.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey fdd do you listen to any seether?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Hey fdd do you listen to any seether?


little bit.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> little bit.


there acoustic cd "one cold night" is killer, acually both of there new cd's "finding beauty in negative spaces" and "one cold night" are killer. If your a seether fan you gotta have a listen.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "who hash" HELLA FUNNY!!!!!!!!!


lmao @ that.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

hey fdd do you have a hookah? if so will ya put up a pic of it?


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

Shisha pipes, are so cool. A friend bought me a really nice one back from lebanon....Will get a pic of it....


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Shisha pipes, are so cool. A friend bought me a really nice one back from lebanon....Will get a pic of it....


cool what do you think of this one?


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks nice, but would use it if you paid me to. I had one that size and all i got was air(let alone smoke). The pipe is too short...My story: Was sitting in living room trying to toke the fucker and the pipe moved, long story short the coal ended up on the carpet and burned a hole (couldnt pick it up obviosly...) and i ruined £4000 worth of persian carpet, due to one fucking burn mark. The hole is fucking staring at me now lol. Youve bought back bad memories lol.... And thats why i would advise you not to buy said shisha pipe. 
These are the guys you should look at if you want a really good pipe(not too expensive either)

ShishaPipe UK :: HOOKAH PIPES :: High-Life Hookahs


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Looks nice, but would use it if you paid me to. I had one that size and all i got was air(let alone smoke). The pipe is too short...My story: Was sitting in living room trying to toke the fucker and the pipe moved, long story short the coal ended up on the carpet and burned a hole (couldnt pick it up obviosly...) and i ruined £4000 worth of persian carpet, due to one fucking burn mark. The hole is fucking staring at me now lol. Youve bought back bad memories lol.... And thats why i would advise you not to buy said shisha pipe.
> These are the guys you should look at if you want a really good pipe(not too expensive either)
> 
> ShishaPipe UK :: HOOKAH PIPES :: High-Life Hookahs


those are nice. Ive already bid on this one though. Sorry to hear about your rug bro, that sounds like it would be a TOTAL buzz kill.
Fortunately, free tongs come with this one so that shouldent happen.


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Jun 12, 2008)

i dont care what i smoke out of as long as it gets the job done!


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

ganjagreensmoker420 said:


> i dont care what i smoke out of as long as it gets the job done!



true. I was going to buy it for myself. Then I thought about a couple things that have happened in the past and decided that I was going to send it to a buddy as a gift.
Only If I could get in touch with his ass!

If I cant Ill ship it to my house until I can get in touch with em again


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Jun 12, 2008)

you can always ship it to me hahaha.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

ganjagreensmoker420 said:


> you can always ship it to me hahaha.


sorry mate, person i was gonna ship it to has shown himself to be a true blue pal a couple of times now.
Turns out he never got back online before the auction was over so I had to shit it to my place. ill prob just buy him a different one since that would be cheaper than shipping the heavy thing from my place to his. (shipping was free when I bought it)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

i just plucked my second hijack F3 seed. my pollinating attempt was minimal. i am starting seeds of F1, F2a, F2b, and F3. they are getting 2 inch tap roots in less then 48 hours. crazy germ rate. i will be doing mad breeding over the next few months.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just plucked my second hijack F3 seed. my pollinating attempt was minimal. i am starting seeds of F1, F2a, F2b, and F3. they are getting 2 inch tap roots in less then 48 hours. crazy germ rate. i will be doing mad breeding over the next few months.


Im a noob so could you enlighten me on wtf f1 f2a and f2b is ? doesnt the F mean first generation?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Im a noob so could you enlighten me on wtf f1 f2a and f2b is ? doesnt the F mean first generation?


The staff logo is a glitch im assuming ?


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just plucked my second hijack F3 seed. my pollinating attempt was minimal. i am starting seeds of F1, F2a, F2b, and F3. they are getting 2 inch tap roots in less then 48 hours. crazy germ rate. i will be doing mad breeding over the next few months.


first time I can say cool beans and it actually makes some sense. lol

hurry up and pick which one ya one ya want so I can start the auction.
sorry the pics are small they are from the ebay pages. I liked the greeen one the most myself but the red and blue are both nice looking


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> first time I can say cool beans and it actually makes some sense. lol
> 
> hurry up and pick which one ya one ya want so I can start the auction.
> sorry the pics are small they are from the ebay pages. I liked the greeen one the most myself but the red and blue are both nice looking



black. they look plastic. i'm sure they aren't. i've never owed a proper hooka. wouldn't know how to use it. you'll have to teach me.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

how much ya selling em for?


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> black. they look plastic. i'm sure they aren't. i've never owed a proper hooka. wouldn't know how to use it. you'll have to teach me.


Only one I ever used was @ a hookah bar in Winston-Salem Nc near here. they prepared it with tobacco but when we were clowning around with the guy we asked him if we could bring our own and he said he would leave the tongs for use so we could lift the charcoal.
We dropped a 16th in the thing and you couldent even smell it because of all the tobacco smoke in the room.
Your supposed to use charcoal plugs to keep the "tobacco" lit, but I will probably just light it with my torch since that always gets shit burning easy. 
Then just pull off the pipe slowly(or hard but thats a great way to leave ya lungs gasping for air) and enjoy


checked the guys feedback and 5 of them out of 106 have come slightly damaged. Let me know if this happens to you, the guy has fixed all incidents that its happened in promptly.



LoudBlunts said:


> how much ya selling em for?


not selling em bro Im too lazy for that, they are on ebay going for pretty cheap so I figured Id get a few of them. Got fdd one as a gift for some things hes helped me with. I was thinking about ordering some from hookahhookah.com as thats the only place Ive seen em cheap before, but Im using this ebay shit now and Im getting them even cheaper than that.

I got a green one


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

There no better then a steam roller or a chambered bong. Just hold on to your ass and dont cough...


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> There no better then a steam roller or a chambered bong. Just hold on to your ass and dont cough...



to me a steam roller is the harshest of any type of pipe. But they work really well so i cant bitch.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

i need to buy me a nice bong and bowl

it will be my first!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Shit fdd i just read that forum where that guy got busted with 27 plants. I wonder if he ever got sentenced. Ive only got 10 plants and feel nervous now lmao...what do you think the judge would say about 10 plants ?


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i need to buy me a nice bong and bowl
> 
> it will be my first!


spend the cash to get a nice one. Bongs are great but one with a diffuser down stem is the absolute shit man. those make the hit like 3x smoother in my opinion.
You aint even got like a glass hand pipe?



TheGardenMan said:


> Shit fdd i just read that forum where that guy got busted with 27 plants. I wonder if he ever got sentenced. Ive only got 10 plants and feel nervous now lmao...what do you think the judge would say about 10 plants ?


You shouldent have gotten busted, heres your sentence. 
Dont worry about it so much, they look @ 27 plants as not being personal but more of a commercial grow. 10 plants is defiantly personal smoke unless they are all 6ft tall


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> spend the cash to get a nice one. Bongs are great but one with a diffuser down stem is the absolute shit man. those make the hit like 3x smoother in my opinion.
> You aint even got like a glass hand pipe?


i have nothing but my blunts, rolling papers!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i have nothing but my blunts, rolling papers!!!!!



damn bro where have you been? Drop those damn atl ways and get introduced to what you have been missing maen!

shit come over and hit this indica shit outta this bubbler I have, Your ass will be laid out to hell and back if your used to smoking blunts all the time.

besides that blunts are such a waste for smoking kb?

Fdd how often do you smoke blunts? Rarely if ever right?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

i was going towards your area last week, but something came up and i didnt go..... im planning a trip real soon tho. hopefully with some presents to give to ya!

as far as blunts and rolling papers....i mean its not like i havent hit a bong or bowls...im just not to keen on it! when i first got introduced to a bong and bowl......it reminded too much of those crackheads and basers in ATL...i just couldnt put the glass bowl to my mouth.

but i've grown up and realized its a difference! However....there is NOTHING, NOTHING like sitting back unraveling the leaf off the dutch, rolling it up and rewrapping the leaf back on the dutch and letting the blunt burn for 30mins to an 1hr....

im not ready to give up my blunts yet. but i do want a bong and a bowl


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

i might be addicted to the 'tobacco' high....

so if im giving up my cigarettes...i damn sure aint giving up blunts...lol


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i was going towards your area last week, but something came up and i didnt go..... im planning a trip real soon tho. hopefully with some presents to give to ya!
> 
> as far as blunts and rolling papers....i mean its not like i havent hit a bong or bowls...im just not to keen on it! when i first got introduced to a bong and bowl......it reminded too much of those crackheads and basers in ATL...i just couldnt put the glass bowl to my mouth.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about when first using one the glass pipes reminded you of the fiends. At that point I was only smoking out of metal pipes cause I had never seen a fiend use one to smoke out of, then I saw one in marietta doing it in a metal pipe and I decided to witch to glass because they are gonna use pipes of any form, I may as well use the one that taste the best even if the crackheads use them too.

presents? We can all use some presents
I actually thought of picking you up a pipe too but I couldent find any nice ones (and I dont already have your addy on hand to send it to ya)

And I enjoy a good garcia vega blunt whenever I have enough heads in company to smoke one but normally since its only me and my partner here @ the house smoking I feel Its a waste to smoke a whole blunts worth of weed in a sitting. Then again its rule for me not to roll a blunt unless its 3 grams of better as well.



LoudBlunts said:


> i might be addicted to the 'tobacco' high....
> 
> so if im giving up my cigarettes...i damn sure aint giving up blunts...lol


I need to quit smoking cigarettes myself but It prob wont happen anytime soon. Maybe when I go back to work though.
I also cant seem to get as high off a joint or blunt. I get high but not as high as if I had smoked that same weed in a pipe or bong. I think its something psycological in my head that does it though, simply because I dont like that way of smoking as much to my usual means
make any sense to ya?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 13, 2008)

Man me and my girlfriend smoke about 2 gram blunts in one sitting around twice a week. I always feel like its a bit of a waste but I love the way the way a nice fat blunt hits. Perfect for blowing rings, shotguns, french inhaling and whatever else it just makes smoking a little more entertaining to me hahaha 

Fdd is gonna be smoking who-hash out of his who-kah hahaha


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Man me and my girlfriend smoke about 2 gram blunts in one sitting around twice a week. I always feel like its a bit of a waste but I love the way the way a nice fat blunt hits. Perfect for blowing rings, shotguns, french inhaling and whatever else it just makes smoking a little more entertaining to me hahaha
> 
> Fdd is gonna be smoking who-hash out of his who-kah hahaha


1 gram blunts? I put a gram in a regular old white zigzag nsw, you mean to tell me you buy a cigar or a wrap only to put a gram in it? I guess it would be fine if you tore a bunch of paper off but I think otherwise that would be too harsh.

and it does make smoking more fun though.

3hrs and 30 mins left on the auction....Lucky i dont have anything else to do but sit here. lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> 1 gram blunts? I put a gram in a regular old white zigzag nsw, you mean to tell me you buy a cigar or a wrap only to put a gram in it? I guess it would be fine if you tore a bunch of paper off but I think otherwise that would be too harsh.
> 
> and it does make smoking more fun though.
> 
> 3hrs and 30 mins left on the auction....Lucky i dont have anything else to do but sit here. lol


I said 2 grams man hahaha usually there like 2-2.5 grams. Honestly though alot of them are way bigger than that. 

Yeah man my joints are usually 1 grammers It would be funny as hell to roll a 1 gram blunt hahahahaha


pfff 1 gram joints.....try 6 gram joints hahahahaha


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Hella nice blunts....seems you have 3 can i bum a smoke ? 



nowstopwhining said:


> I said 2 grams man hahaha usually there like 2-2.5 grams. Honestly though alot of them are way bigger than that.
> 
> Yeah man my joints are usually 1 grammers It would be funny as hell to roll a 1 gram blunt hahahahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I said 2 grams man hahaha usually there like 2-2.5 grams. Honestly though alot of them are way bigger than that.
> 
> Yeah man my joints are usually 1 grammers It would be funny as hell to roll a 1 gram blunt hahahahaha
> 
> ...


oh okay i gotcha now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

i hear ya kochab....sooner or later imma get a vaporizer too.....we'll do that harvest season tho


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i hear ya kochab....sooner or later imma get a vaporizer too.....we'll do that harvest season tho


id like another one but those things are hella expensive man. I made a ghetto one with a heat gun and a dimmer switch that worked really well one time and used it for about a year.
I used copper fittings that went into a bong and the vapor was cooled even further by the cold bubbly water.

I got broke in Atlanta before I moved here though and my Rastafarian friend took it off my hands for a qp.

ha ha fdd is gonna have all kinds of random chit chat to catch up on when he gets up from his nap  lol


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Is this still  fdd's starting early ----- Outdoor '08 thread ?


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Is this still  fdd's starting early ----- Outdoor '08 thread ?


no hes probably taking a nap so we took a time out on that. lol

now its his "fdd has this new hookah on the way to his crib in the next week" thread.

I won the auction, its yours


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW shits well on track since i left FDD looking good


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> WOW shits well on track since i left FDD looking good



his plants have always looked good since ive been here


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Shit yeah best grower on the site IMO 

"thegardenman trys to score points towards that hijack


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Shit yeah best grower on the site IMO
> 
> "thegardenman trys to score points towards that hijack


ill let you come pick up some clones from one if you help me figure out what the fuck its doing
wierd shit with hijack


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 13, 2008)

I replied, Id give my left arm for a few clones, but i live on the east coast and probly couldnt afford the trip.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> I replied, Id give my left arm for a few clones, but i live on the east coast and probly couldnt afford the trip.


You sayin Im one of those west coast boys?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

how come veteran members feel it's ok to FUCK UP ALL MY THREADS????????

i was gonna go take pics but now i have to sift threw all this crap. FUCK IT!!!!!

i'm outta here.


----------



## bterz (Jun 13, 2008)

because your threads are so long, they think its there diary!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

bterz said:


> because your threads are so long, they think its there diary!!



my threads are so long because everyone ruins them with BS and newbie grow questions. it sucks being sooooooooo damn good.


----------



## bterz (Jun 13, 2008)

bahah, well stop talkin non-sense and start postin pictures or something.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

bterz said:


> bahah, well stop talkin non-sense and start postin pictures or something.



fuck off! stop telling me what to do. 



here's some BIG ASS LEAVES. the center blades measure 9 and a 1/2 inches in length  ............


----------



## bterz (Jun 13, 2008)

now THATS what im talkin about.
Those leaves are bigger then my plant! bahaha
you're an animal!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

bterz said:


> now THATS what im talkin about.
> Those leaves are bigger then my plant! bahaha
> you're an animal!



hahahahha, sorry. that was funny though. biggest leaves i've ever seen.



the screens are working great .........


----------



## bterz (Jun 13, 2008)

looks like it helps out a lot!! Because of those screens, it seperates your shoots upward or what?? 
better not show to many of your secrets of im gonna be havin some fun come harvest time next season


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hahahahha, sorry. that was funny though. biggest leaves i've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to think June is not even over yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> And to think June is not even over yet.



last week i was worried they weren't getting big enough. i watered heavy twice. now i'm getting nervous. time to dig out the tent.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

my lawn is looking better as well. i water everyday. i need to feed now. i still have a few brown patches but it sure beats last years ........


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> last week i was worried they weren't getting big enough. i watered heavy twice. now i'm getting nervous. time to dig out the tent.


Not big enough?????Your plants in veg are bigger then some plants at harvest


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

Lawns looking good fdd.
Plants are going to look like damn towers of buds or something this year man with those scrogs' up. He he.... fdd's working on building another babylon tower, spread the word.
lol

oh and sorry bout all the shit in the journal man, I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 14, 2008)

kochab said:


> You sayin Im one of those west coast boys?



Just guessing


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck off! stop telling me what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ....now your looking like a grinch lol damn those are some big ass leafs


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow fdd... Your plants are fuckin insane man. Very very very well done.


----------



## South Texas (Jun 14, 2008)

Water your grass throughly every 7 to 10 days. Ever day watering is going to cause a multitude of problems. A 2 ft. hole in the ground would drop your plants 2 ft, just any idea.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Water your grass throughly every 7 to 10 days. Ever day watering is going to cause a multitude of problems. A 2 ft. hole in the ground would drop your plants 2 ft, just any idea.


a 2 foot hole in the ground??????


----------



## Hank (Jun 14, 2008)

Your area looks nice and tidy. As for my lawn im glad it's suppose to rain today and tommorrow. It needs it badly. Oh and btw your plants are looking pertty fdd G'Job.

Hank.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn man those plants sure took off from the last time I saw them. Now im starting to get excited.


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Just guessing


No brother. Im in the carolinas. I just like to make trips to visit the west coast a lot



South Texas said:


> Water your grass throughly every 7 to 10 days. Ever day watering is going to cause a multitude of problems. A 2 ft. hole in the ground would drop your plants 2 ft, just any idea.


You arent the only one who usees lowered ground to lower plant canopies



fdd2blk said:


> a 2 foot hole in the ground??????


My bag seed are in a patch like that. I let them grow straight up in the pit and when they got to about 12" and getting nice branching started I lst'd them with some bailing wire stuck in the dirt and hooked on the plant to hold its top near the edge of the hole. They branched upwards so that the canopy really starts @ ground level and then bushes out and upwards.
To me the advantages is that to air pigs it looks like something flat on the ground when it starts. As they bush out they fill the patch to make it look solid.
For you it would take down some of that height . 
You could always just put another screen on them right before they get flowering good but @ your rate now, thats gonna be pretty high up in the air.
I guess a plant that big really cuts down on the point of scrog. It does seem to help side branching amazingly though. 

I cant wait to see the ears of magical corn that appears on those stalks this fall


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, he'd need to drain out a pond ;P


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Damn man those plants sure took off from the last time I saw them. Now im starting to get excited.



I agree.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a 2 foot hole in the ground??????


Yeah my buddies dad digs big old rectangle shaped trenches along his fence that are about 5x10 and about 3 or 4 ft deep. Then he plants the girls in the trenches so that they only grow a few feet higher than ground level. 

I think this is what he was talking about but its a liiiittttllle late for you to do something like that....plus the lower branches get shit for sun light. 

edit: ok I see the guy above already gave an explanation...oops.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah my buddies dad digs big old rectangle shaped trenches along his fence that are about 5x10 and about 3 or 4 ft deep. Then he plants the girls in the trenches so that they only grow a few feet higher than ground level.
> 
> I think this is what he was talking about but its a liiiittttllle late for you to do something like that....plus the lower branches get shit for sun light.
> 
> edit: ok I see the guy above already gave an explanation...oops.




and why exactly would I want to do this? i have NO height issues. last year i attempted to grow a 12 footer. did i say "my plants are too tall"? i don't understand why people just throw out random advice.  that's great advice if i was worried about my height, but i'm not so i don't get it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 14, 2008)

I think this might be why he said it....

"i watered heavy twice. now i'm getting nervous. time to dig out the tent."


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I think this might be why he said it....
> 
> "i watered heavy twice. now i'm getting nervous. time to dig out the tent."


that doesn't say anything about height. they stink. i just watered and my whole backyard smells.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that doesn't say anything about height. they stink. i just watered and my whole backyard smells.


hahahaha just blame it on a skunk...thats what I do....damn skunk dens


----------



## sicknasty (Jun 14, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Water your grass throughly every 7 to 10 days. Ever day watering is going to cause a multitude of problems. A 2 ft. hole in the ground would drop your plants 2 ft, just any idea.


 
He just misposted probably commenting on someone elses grow. Its obvious you don't need any advice FDD


----------



## bterz (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Fdd, I suggset you LST your plants for a better yeild.















lolz, just kidding buck0


----------



## ReggaeBoy0420 (Jun 14, 2008)

mother of ganja,look at those buds! and those crystals!! wow,ur gunna have a fun time smok'n those!! =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

i flooded everything this morning. they seem to grow a lot faster when i actually water them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

the sun's in my eyes but here's a few teasers. i'm still amazed at how well they grow when you water them. they want more food though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 14, 2008)

What a tease!


HEY! You're not Elite anymore.... *confused by change*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!Everything looks amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that doesn't say anything about height. they stink. i just watered and my whole backyard smells.


I just saw a towerig pillar of branches and heard you say you were getting worried.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 14, 2008)

dam fdd you make it look so dam easy haha, so i was wondering by the looks of your yard. Do your plants get sun from 6am to 3 pm direct sunlight then the rest of the day indirect sunlight?? Also what is the point of those huge tent things u put over your plants? incase it rains?? looks like enough sun hits the plants with it over.


thanks later bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

they get direct sun from 7am until 6pm.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 15, 2008)

if i could legally grow outside i wouldnt have to work a damn job
but thats a pipe dream in ohio.....
guess ill leave the outside growing to the 12 states where its legal and stick to my inside and greenhouse grows.......i wouldnt want to get greedy


----------



## bterz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Fdd, how big are your girls before you put them outside, and when did you put them outside.
My girls have been outside a 1.5 months and they just recently seem to be getting larger quickly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

bterz said:


> Hey Fdd, how big are your girls before you put them outside, and when did you put them outside.
> My girls have been outside a 1.5 months and they just recently seem to be getting larger quickly.


just go back to page 1.


----------



## bterz (Jun 15, 2008)

I see, a lot earlier then mine!! I was wondering why I was so far behind...damnnnnnnn.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 15, 2008)

FDD this link may interest you. It may give you ideas for the fall

The Martha Blog: Tomato Planting at the farm

Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> FDD this link may interest you. It may give you ideas for the fall
> 
> The Martha Blog: Tomato Planting at the farm
> 
> Jamrock



Martha rocks it!!!!!! i love it.  thank you. i will keep this in mind. i love the Tee Pee idea.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn alot closer then i thought, is the offer still open ?
fdd damn you your plants seem to be growing a shit load faster then mine, whats your normal feeding schedule ? 



kochab said:


> No brother. Im in the carolinas. I just like to make trips to visit the west coast a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Damn alot closer then i thought, is the offer still open ?
> fdd damn you your plants seem to be growing a shit load faster then mine, whats your normal feeding schedule ?


i fed heavy twice last week. i foliar feed way back in the beginning. it appears my natural soil is high in nitrogen. they really haven't needed much of anything. i just started watering last week. i will water every 3 days or so now, feeding as the leaves start to ask for food.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i fed heavy twice last week. i foliar feed way back in the beginning. it appears my natural soil is high in nitrogen. they really haven't needed much of anything. i just started watering last week. i will water every 3 days or so now, feeding as the leaves start to ask for food.


Thats usually how i like to feed them, when they ask i feed  hmm I look at your plants and they look like bush's but im guessing its just the strain your growing, I fimmed all my plants and there all showing new growth except for my widow skunk plant, there's no new growth where i fimmed her at  but im sure another week will go by and she'll be growing like normal. Im trying to get some little trays for the germinated seeds i have but i think im gonna go with some red dixie cups.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 15, 2008)

Fdd why did you put up the tent over your plants on your last outdoor grow? I never undrstood that....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Thats usually how i like to feed them, when they ask i feed  hmm I look at your plants and they look like bush's but im guessing its just the strain your growing, I fimmed all my plants and there all showing new growth except for my widow skunk plant, there's no new growth where i fimmed her at  but im sure another week will go by and she'll be growing like normal. Im trying to get some little trays for the germinated seeds i have but i think im gonna go with some red dixie cups.



they seem to stall for a few weeks when i first put them out. then all the sudden they just take off. they are all growing "inches" a day. the two biggest ones are up to my chin and they are topped and tied down. i can only imagine what they would be if i had let them go.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they seem to stall for a few weeks when i first put them out. then all the sudden they just take off. they are all growing "inches" a day. the two biggest ones are up to my chin and they are topped and tied down. i can only imagine what they would be if i had let them go.


Oh ok, In your opinion what technique is more efficient topping or fimming ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Oh ok, In your opinion what technique is more efficient topping or fimming ?


same thing, isn't it? i try to get them to fim when i top.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> same thing, isn't it? i try to get them to fim when i top.


Maybe i should read on it again, i was under the impression fimming was cutting 75% of the top node off, and topping was acually cutting the entire top branch ? Maybe not im gonna google it real quick before i make myself look like a bigger noob ::


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Maybe i should read on it again, i was under the impression fimming was cutting 75% of the top node off, and topping was acually cutting the entire top branch ? Maybe not im gonna google it real quick before i make myself look like a bigger noob ::



that's what i meant by the same thing. you're still cutting the top.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's what i meant by the same thing. you're still cutting the top.


I like fimming when the plants are still kinda small so they bush at the bottoms a bit more, atleast from experience thats what ive noticed happens.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Fdd why did you put up the tent over your plants on your last outdoor grow? I never undrstood that....


to protect them from the pouring rains.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> to protect them from the pouring rains.


And to house a security guard


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 15, 2008)

Fdd whenever i look at your post count its allways gone up at least 250, but im struggling to get 1k lol. How much time do yo spend on RIU to get over 23,000 posts lol?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Fdd whenever i look at your post count its allways gone up at least 250, but im struggling to get 1k lol. How much time do yo spend on RIU to get over 23,000 posts lol?


Almost 2 years it looks like ::


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 15, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Almost 2 years it looks like ::


Same as you... My comp is always logged into RIU, maybe its just that i dont make enough commments....


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Same as you... My comp is always logged into RIU, maybe its just that i dont make enough commments....


Same as you ? Just keep posting and you'll get there one of these days.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jun 15, 2008)

i must have high post counttttttttttt


----------



## Hank (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope one day to have at least 10,000 post.

Hank.


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jun 16, 2008)

hey fdd, im also in ca and i had some early flowering plants around the same time as you, one of mine has actually sprouted about 3 inches of vegetative growth out of the top cola. I was wondering what yours have done that went into flowering when you threw them outside.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

getting big .........


----------



## kochab (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> getting big ......... View attachment 135550 View attachment 135551



Noticing any advantages to planting in the ground vs pots yet?
Ive noticed quite a few in my own experiences.
Less watering, limitless room for roots to grow into.
But it sucks that you cant move em if need be, I assume you dont have much reason to do so though. Imne are still illegal


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 17, 2008)

i have no idea about his area of california but in ne ohio where im at its about 100% clay about 4 inches below the soil
and oh yea its 50% 2 inches down
ive worked my ass off for 5 years trying to change the soil and its been a bitch with mixed signals with yields
if i had good soil im sure it would be great......but in a greenhouse i have to have the chance to move shit around when i need to........a must


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

had to finally subscribe to this thread man.... amazing grow Fdd


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 18, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> i have no idea about his area of california but in ne ohio where im at its about 100% clay about 4 inches below the soil
> and oh yea its 50% 2 inches down
> ive worked my ass off for 5 years trying to change the soil and its been a bitch with mixed signals with yields
> if i had good soil im sure it would be great......but in a greenhouse i have to have the chance to move shit around when i need to........a must


What part of ohio ? Hmm Im from ohio as well and i dont notice any clay...not untill you go to kentucky to a little town called.........clay city


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> getting big ......... View attachment 135550 View attachment 135551


you say these plants are how old............................

looking good man


----------



## HoLE (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> getting big ......... View attachment 135550 View attachment 135551


HoLE-E Christ they are so,,,wow,,I been workin too hard and missin out,,lookin good man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 18, 2008)

trust me its a fucking clay hell


----------



## kochab (Jun 18, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> trust me its a fucking clay hell



hey dago, how u been doing man?


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 18, 2008)

hey FDD i am putting some pics up (just for youu) lol .. check em out if ya want .. they aren't even like a branch on one of yours tho lol ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> hey FDD i am putting some pics up (just for youu) lol .. check em out if ya want .. they aren't even like a branch on one of yours tho lol ..


your sig link is no good.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> your sig link is no good.


 yeah i noticed that .. i dont know why either ... tried fixing it but no good


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 18, 2008)

worked for meee


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah i fixed it .. i removed some crap off sig


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 18, 2008)

does it ever rain in california? always seems sunny and perfect
guess water is an expensive commodity


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> does it ever rain in california? always seems sunny and perfect
> guess water is an expensive commodity


It rains, but mostly during November-February and little off and on in the other months, but yes we have mostly nice weather in cali, except for the abundance of smog


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

no smog here.


----------



## bterz (Jun 19, 2008)

NO SMOG HERE!! 

mmm


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no smog here.


ok! except northern areas and fdd's house ...central and southern are pretty cruddy though


----------



## bterz (Jun 19, 2008)

< so,cal. NO.SmoG.HeRe.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

bterz said:


> < so,cal. NO.SmoG.HeRe.


idk where in socal your at but i have yet to seen a part without it.La county,orange county,riverside area,carona,sacramento,kern county, they all are shitty air


----------



## bterz (Jun 19, 2008)

you did not mention ventura county!


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

bterz said:


> you did not mention ventura county!


shit,ok i stand down on ventura, its nice up there been up that way fishing many times


----------



## bterz (Jun 19, 2008)

nice man.  Where abouts you from? I know what you mean about smog I drive into the valley a lot for my meds as well as to San Bernadino and Perris, Riverside, etc for motorcycle riding.

Sorry FDD for jackin your thread. We just givin it free bumps while you go take some pictures.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

bterz said:


> nice man.  Where abouts you from? I know what you mean about smog I drive into the valley a lot for my meds as well as to San Bernadino and Perris, Riverside, etc for motorcycle riding.
> 
> Sorry FDD for jackin your thread. We just givin it free bumps while you go take some pictures.


aha sry fdd I'm near the long beach area..so smog is not hard to find here,But the coastal breeze is nice


----------



## bterz (Jun 19, 2008)

nice. I was in inglewood today renewing my script.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 19, 2008)

my point was do u get enough rain?
i would guess u dont get the necessary 1 inch of water per week
ive been using my rain water from the house lately and i have a well so i have not had to use city water and of course except the electricity for the pump so its pretty cheap


----------



## bubblerking (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> getting big ......... View attachment 135550 View attachment 135551


looking good


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> my point was do u get enough rain?
> i would guess u dont get the necessary 1 inch of water per week
> ive been using my rain water from the house lately and i have a well so i have not had to use city water and of course except the electricity for the pump so its pretty cheap



i'm watering every 2 - 3 days now. feed, water, feed, water ........ well water and metanaturals 16-0-0.


----------



## Faze0ne (Jun 19, 2008)

whats 16-0-0?


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

Faze0ne said:


> whats 16-0-0?


the levels of nutrients in the nutes hes using.
the first number is nitrogen levels
the second number is phoseperos
and the third number is trace nutrients of some sort (I dont remember as my foods never have a number there)


----------



## Faze0ne (Jun 19, 2008)

what do Nitrogen phoseperos and Potasium do specifically for the plant?

i'm thinking about coppin one of those Bubbleponics Hydro kits. (do some indoor growing on the offseason)
what are some differnces between dro and ingrown in turns of ratios.

example: Hight X Hight
Yield X Yield
Potency X Potency 
Aroma X Aroma 
Ect.


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

Faze0ne said:


> what do Nitrogen phoseperos and Potasium do specifically for the plant?
> 
> i'm thinking about coppin one of those Bubbleponics Hydro kits. (do some indoor growing on the offseason)
> what are some differnces between dro and ingrown in turns of ratios.
> ...



i suggest you make a new thread before god gets pissed @ you for asking noobie stuff in his thread.

But to sum it all up easy, there is no difference because those are not real strains, those are street names that people give to bud that they like.

I can tell that You dont know much @ all about the weed growing subject in generall but everyone has to start somewhere so Ill point you in the best place to start. This GrowFAQ has everything you will ever need to know about growing weed that you thought you already knew
Hope it helps, pm me if it dosent


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm gonna start feeding every watering for a while and see what happens.


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 19, 2008)

mine were getting that nice till i had to top them again........sucks only having 6 feet tall to work with........better than an indoor grow
im keeping mine at about 4 foot tall until i see some preflowers then ill let them go...........its getting kinda exciting to check for sex in my bagseed plants....at the 12 node and they are really close to showing


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna start feeding every watering for a while and see what happens.


 plants get bigger and healthier. Other than that, I hope nothing happens to ya plants



dagobaker said:


> mine were getting that nice till i had to top them again........sucks only having 6 feet tall to work with........better than an indoor grow
> im keeping mine at about 4 foot tall until i see some preflowers then ill let them go...........its getting kinda exciting to check for sex in my bagseed plants....at the 12 node and they are really close to showing


sounds cool dago cept for the height problems. Hope the sex soon for ya.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna start feeding every watering for a while and see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 136898 View attachment 136900 View attachment 136901 View attachment 136903 View attachment 136905 View attachment 136906 View attachment 136907 View attachment 136908 View attachment 136913 View attachment 136914 View attachment 136915 View attachment 136916 View attachment 136917 View attachment 136918 View attachment 136919 View attachment 136920 View attachment 136921


How old are they ?


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 20, 2008)

FDD IS USING PLANT ROIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmap, j/k bro. Excellent plants. But, may i ask why there all so droopy looking?


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 20, 2008)

TypO......


----------



## bterz (Jun 20, 2008)

FDD no joke man, im catchin up.
































jk :/


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 20, 2008)

this may sound stupid, but it LOOKS like he just watered... maybe when the leaves uptake that water. they fill up with water and get heavier?? lol who knows... FDD does!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2008)

they're happy.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 21, 2008)

wow havnt been here in awhile, their fucking monsters man!!! and its not even july!!!!!


----------



## Hank (Jun 21, 2008)

Im loving this thread

Hank.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 21, 2008)

everyone loves this thread


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 21, 2008)

this thread makes me wish i started in FEB.... and could grow in my back yard.. ha but im still loving it also


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 21, 2008)

FDD you grow some great plants. Maybe you could give me some advice with my problem. 

heres a link https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/83549-will-theses-make-pics.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

i spent 4 hours cleaning my trenches. i've watered heavy all day because my soil was getting pretty dry. i fed 70 gallons of nitrogen.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 22, 2008)

seve-sev-seven-seventy?!?! fuck me sideways ... thats alot lol .. look what happened to my grow FDD .. might be losing 2


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> seve-sev-seven-seventy?!?! fuck me sideways ... thats alot lol .. look what happened to my grow FDD .. might be losing 2



14 five gallon buckets mixed with i cat food can full of nitrogen per bucket full. then i've been watering on top of that. when i was cleaning my trenches i noticed my soil was getting fairly dry. it's been hot lately so i think i can water a lot heavier.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 22, 2008)

it's been raining here so i havent had to water too much ... i just gave them some weaker nutes


----------



## smokintreez (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I envy u


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 22, 2008)

Hows that vertical screen working thats a cool idea. 

Your plants are looking very very very nice...

I need to get some shots of my outdoor ladies. They are only about waist high though since I LST'ed them.


----------



## bterz (Jun 23, 2008)

Any particular reason the farthest plant (the plant in the sunlight) is a lot bigger then everything else?? 

[2nd picture] 


PS: go look at my new watch-dog in the thread if u can still find it


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 23, 2008)

What are you doing over there ?  
I read something about you adding cat food for nitrogen, I might give something like this a try when i transplant to the ground.....



fdd2blk said:


> i spent 4 hours cleaning my trenches. i've watered heavy all day because my soil was getting pretty dry. i fed 70 gallons of nitrogen.
> 
> View attachment 138246 View attachment 138247 View attachment 138248 View attachment 138249 View attachment 138250 View attachment 138251 View attachment 138252 View attachment 138253 View attachment 138254


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a feeling he was using a cat food can as a container, but hey I could be wrong. How is cat food for plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> I have a feeling he was using a cat food can as a container, but hey I could be wrong. How is cat food for plants?



yes, you are correct. the EMPTY cat food can is 3 ounces. i'm not sure if that is weight or fluid. it is a small "fancy feast" can. it is easier to measure one can of EMPTY cat food then 5 tablespoons.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 23, 2008)

Kinda what I thought. Haha I've got some measuring systems that would make a person wonder what the F are you feeding your plants as well.lol So after 70 gallons how much does each get? sorry how much water volume does each plant get from a 70 gallon batch?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> Kinda what I thought. Haha I've got some measuring systems that would make a person wonder what the F are you feeding your plants as well.lol So after 70 gallons how much does each get? sorry how much water volume does each plant get from a 70 gallon batch?




5 gallons per plant.


----------



## bterz (Jun 23, 2008)

bterz said:


> Any particular reason the farthest plant (the plant in the sunlight) is a lot bigger then everything else??
> 
> [2nd picture]
> 
> ...


u didn't look at my question


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 23, 2008)

So I imagine you will be using more water with the trenches then you did last year in pots? or is it the oppisite? Just guessing in my head how fast those big pots dry out. I have a big 15 gallon pot inside for one of my monster scrogs that even without your cali sun dries up pretty fast!

Your info helps and I thank you, I'm trying to ballpark my workload out in the bush this summer and will now have to start working out c'mon rain!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

bterz said:


> u didn't look at my question



i hate repeating answers that are within the thread. though this thread is 27,000 pages long so i guess i can make an exception. 

why is that plant bigger? i don't know. they just grow that way. i'm just watering and feeding them.


----------



## bterz (Jun 23, 2008)

I blame it on the amount of pages as well.

My theory is, its the only plant in the whole picture getting sun, therefore it gets more sunlight, therefore more energy to grow bigger.

the new BIG BANG THEORY ..


----------



## daveg1i (Jun 23, 2008)

whats up fdd?

long time no talk, man i thank you again for your help on soil. my plants are doin great man.. very appreciated REP POINTS


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 23, 2008)

yea i have to water about 10 gallons in my grow room and about 25 gallons per day for the greenhouse.............makes ur muscles strong lifting all those 5 gallon buckets


----------



## tckfui (Jun 23, 2008)

whats with the tags saying tunafish and eggplant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> whats up fdd?
> 
> long time no talk, man i thank you again for your help on soil. my plants are doin great man.. very appreciated REP POINTS


good to see you. glad i could help. thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 23, 2008)

hey FDD could u tell me what the medals are beside your name and the orange and green bars?


----------



## Yeah (Jun 23, 2008)

tckfui said:


> whats with the tags saying tunafish and eggplant?


I second that!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> hey FDD could u tell me what the medals are beside your name and the orange and green bars?




i'm #1.  it's the new ranking system. 



i love tunafish samwhiches.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 23, 2008)

What about the eggplant? I don't see any growing in that garden buddy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah said:


> What about the eggplant? I don't see any growing in that garden buddy.


it seems to be gone now. i did not remove it. where'd it go? must have been someone else's and you freaked them out.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

I see eggplant. I LOVE eggplant. Fresh eggplant, battered and fried and dipped in sugar. DAMN that's some good eatin'. And baba ganoush, that's some good eatin' too.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 23, 2008)

My mother used to make the best stuffed eggplant with all kinds of shit in it and cheese melted on top. It was awesome to say the least.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah said:


> My mother used to make the best stuffed eggplant with all kinds of shit in it and cheese melted on top. It was awesome to say the least.


Mmm...  Is fdd growing eggplant as well?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

i hate eggplant. and i don't see it. all i see is tunafish.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 24, 2008)

The eggplant tag is back. I just don't get what in this thread has to do with eggplant. DAMN YOU!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, how about platanos maduros, then? Those are damn tasty, too. There are two sets of tags on the thread, weirdness ensues.


----------



## tckfui (Jun 24, 2008)

mmm eggplants, fdd must not have eaten eggplant before, no one dosnt like it. 
I hate dutch ovens however!


----------



## crystally (Jun 24, 2008)

hey fdd, the reason i joined is that i wanted to ask if you REALLY grew maui waui before.

sorry for being a skeptic but i mean, it's been presumed that these plants have long been gone since the 70s, and that the MWxSkunk#1 from the netherlands is from one of the few maui waui plants left (which they just clone non-stop).

how do you know it is the real thing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

crystally said:


> hey fdd, the reason i joined is that i wanted to ask if you REALLY grew maui waui before.
> 
> sorry for being a skeptic but i mean, it's been presumed that these plants have long been gone since the 70s, and that the MWxSkunk#1 from the netherlands is from one of the few maui waui plants left (which they just clone non-stop).
> 
> how do you know it is the real thing?



what the  ?

how do i know? because the cutting said "maui waui" on the side of the cup. 

welcome to rolliup.


----------



## crystally (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what the  ?
> 
> how do i know? because the cutting said "maui waui" on the side of the cup.
> 
> welcome to rolliup.


could they have possibly been mistaken?

i know its a "stfu, its good herb who cares" type of question but, wow, just the fact they still exist (and the fact that it wasnt a seed, but a cutting definately makes a case for the authenticity of your plant) sorta is just SHOCKING to me. i scoured the internet and it was only here that someone is saying they claimed to be growin this hawaiian beast

u can understand why i was a bit sketched


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

crystally said:


> could they have possibly been mistaken?
> 
> i know its a "stfu, its good herb who cares" type of question but, wow, just the fact they still exist (and the fact that it wasnt a seed, but a cutting definately makes a case for the authenticity of your plant) sorta is just SHOCKING to me. i scoured the internet and it was only here that someone is saying they claimed to be growin this hawaiian beast
> 
> u can understand why i was a bit sketched



i had no idea. in all honesty it could be anything. but,....... i am in medical cali so you never know. it wasn't knock me on my ass herb. i came across some ATF that i'm pretty sure is the real deal. now that is some "stand alone" herb.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow fdd you are a god, every year you impress me more and more. Good luck this year i will be following it.

Tom 



fdd2blk said:


> i spent 4 hours cleaning my trenches. i've watered heavy all day because my soil was getting pretty dry. i fed 70 gallons of nitrogen.
> 
> View attachment 138246 View attachment 138247 View attachment 138248 View attachment 138249 View attachment 138250 View attachment 138251 View attachment 138252 View attachment 138253 View attachment 138254


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 24, 2008)

ATF....I am jealous


----------



## crystally (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i had no idea. in all honesty it could be anything. but,....... i am in medical cali so you never know. it wasn't knock me on my ass herb. i came across some ATF that i'm pretty sure is the real deal. now that is some "stand alone" herb.


im sorry what is ATF??


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Alaskan Thunder Fuck, it is a strain of marijuana 

Tom


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 25, 2008)

crystally said:


> im sorry what is ATF??


Alaskan thunder fuck.. There is also MTF "matanuska thunder fuck" ive only come across these a few times but when you do you dont forget.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms. ghostbusters.


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd, the ones you threw out early and began to bud, you said they were getting big. Have they gone back into vegging? Mine have and has not produced a single 7 leaf since. Every new fan leaf is 3 pointed. Has this happened to you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> fdd, the ones you threw out early and began to bud, you said they were getting big. Have they gone back into vegging? Mine have and has not produced a single 7 leaf since. Every new fan leaf is 3 pointed. Has this happened to you?


yeah they do that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

The mutant leaves freak me out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

i have 1 plant that is all single bladed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you have a pic of it up? I'd like to see that....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Do you have a pic of it up? I'd like to see that....


i'll go take some. look at this in the meantime. 


i did some work today. my side branches are getting long so i need to support them. using garden tape and starting at the bottom i wrapped the plant like a christmas tree. i looped around each branch loosely. this will help A LOT. i may have to do this again in a few weeks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, they do kinda look like Christmas trees!

Dude, one day you're going to go to your garden fdd, and just find me campin out....

Just don't shoot me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

this is one of the largest ones. it was one of the ones that wanted to flower in the spring. it stopped trying to flower. kinda of. i think it is caught in "limbo". it's growing in a vegetative way but it still showing signs of flowering. it has 3 balded leaves. we just passed the longest day of the year. this plant will soon realize that and start to fully flower. i will not be surprised if this plant finishes late August.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

the big scrog .........

 



a fully vegging cannabis plant in it's true environment is really a beautiful thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

i go get some pics of the single blader now.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the big scrog .........
> 
> View attachment 139595 View attachment 139596
> 
> ...


I was wondering how your ScroG outdoor preforms yield wise to the traditional plants?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i go get some pics of the single blader now.


YAY! *does the happy dance*

*then does the impatiently waiting dance*


----------



## DWR (Jun 25, 2008)

fresh, clean looking setup and plant... like it...


----------



## bterz (Jun 25, 2008)

What kind of dance is that?  

fdd, that looks great dude. This is my first season but god damn I think I have a green thumb. I dont know the definition of that but I think it means LOVING to grow marijuana...im damn near obsessed.


----------



## bterz (Jun 25, 2008)

also I believe you posted a link for the MMJ growing for all the County's legal limit, if u could post that again please.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

bterz said:


> What kind of dance is that?
> 
> fdd, that looks great dude. This is my first season but god damn I think I have a green thumb. I dont know the definition of that but I think it means LOVING to grow marijuana...im damn near obsessed.


 
It's a good one, you should try it.

And green thumb means you're GOOD at it, not just that you like it. It means you've got SKILLS. 

So do you have a green thumb?


----------



## bterz (Jun 25, 2008)

I wont jack fdd's thread with my stuff or I might steal all his fans. 


bahaha. just kidding. but seriously, i just let her do her thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

i see a few 2 and 3 bladers but most of them are just 1.


----------



## bterz (Jun 25, 2008)

WTH? is that thing a clone?? anddd, is that a good thing?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

Dude, what a fucking TRIP! I see some 2 and 3 bladers too, but for the most part they're single bladed like you said.....

How trippy! lol, I love it. Thanks fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

bterz said:


> also I believe you posted a link for the MMJ growing for all the County's legal limit, if u could post that again please.


click on "medical marijuana" in the column on the left,

then click the "local 215 guidelines" in the top header.

California NORML


----------



## bterz (Jun 25, 2008)

That plant is trippin me out still.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 25, 2008)

thats about what size my plants are. 



bterz said:


> I wont jack fdd's thread with my stuff or I might steal all his fans.
> 
> 
> bahaha. just kidding. but seriously, i just let her do her thing.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 25, 2008)

What strain is this thai ?



fdd2blk said:


> i see a few 2 and 3 bladers but most of them are just 1.
> 
> View attachment 139610 View attachment 139611 View attachment 139612 View attachment 139613 View attachment 139614


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> What strain is this thai ?



santa berry. it typically has 5 to 7 blades.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have a 1 bladed leaf, makes me feel alot better knowing you have one 2 fdd. I did not no wtf was happening but its about to flower so we will soooooon find out.


later bro


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> click on "medical marijuana" in the column on the left,
> 
> then click the "local 215 guidelines" in the top header.
> 
> California NORML


They need to fix the html so the site displays properly for all browsers. And, it appears that we should move to Calaveras Co.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah i remember you telling me that lol 



fdd2blk said:


> santa berry. it typically has 5 to 7 blades.


----------



## Hank (Jun 25, 2008)

All of this looks beautiful Fdd. I will probaly have 1 or 2 to harvest in Late August Crazy summer

Hank.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 25, 2008)

Fdd....that plant is ugly.....


----------



## sicknasty (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad to see you kept some of the early flowering plants it will be interesting to see the results. Keep making people happy and keep the cult following alive! Rep points


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

i harvested some potatoes today.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 27, 2008)

reopened for potatoes? any harvest is a good harvest i guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> reopened for potatoes? any harvest is a good harvest i guess.


i will take pictures tomorrow morning. i was going to today but ..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

keeping the flowering plants messed my whole garden up. i regret it.


----------



## TLR (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm going to assume you're legally able to grow this due to medical conditions...but what sort?

I have a friend in Cali (who I'm going to see this summer, w00t!) who can smoke legally/buy medicinal marijuana, but he told me he is only able to have up to 6 plants at a time; and he has super effed up body problems like tendinitis, bronchitis, and vertebrae/back plate problems amongst other things.

Are the laws different for people with different problems?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> keeping the flowering plants messed my whole garden up. i regret it.


What why what happened??? did they hermie or are they growing shitty and taking up room?

I made the same exact mistake with my last grow and they all went hermie on me after they finally started flowering again.


----------



## Hank (Jun 28, 2008)

I like the whole thin Immmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm drunk

Hank.................


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> What why what happened??? did they hermie or are they growing shitty and taking up room?
> 
> I made the same exact mistake with my last grow and they all went hermie on me after they finally started flowering again.



i should have pulled them when i first doubted them. a few i dug up and potted. they are killed now. so that spot in the ground has a small plant now. i'll get pics of it all in the am.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i should have pulled them when i first doubted them. a few i dug up and potted. they are killed now. so that spot in the ground has a small plant now. i'll get pics of it all in the am.


 
Potatoes? lol, cool, what else you got growing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Potatoes? lol, cool, what else you got growing?


sunflowers. not much else this year.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey fdd do you think this years total harvest will compare to last years? BTW that scrog is looking awesome

Tom


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 28, 2008)

hey fdd you should plant peanuts .. they are REALLY good for your soil


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

i don't think i'm as big as last year. better quality though. what i lose in quantity i hope to make in quality. 

peanuts sound cool to grow. i will look into this next year. 



these are the bad plants. 

  



these are the good ones.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

more pics ........................


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> more pics ........................
> 
> View attachment 141584


I would dominate this chair for hours at a time. Your yard gives me something to aspire to when I start getting good money ... sigh. 

Looking very nice. I do miss the tree.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

Love the keyword "dutch oven". Assuming you're talking about what I'm thinking about, my gf hates that. She's weird though - instead of fluffing to clear the air, which is my approach, she just prefers to avoid and leave it down there.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Love the keyword "dutch oven". Assuming you're talking about what I'm thinking about, my gf hates that. She's weird though - instead of fluffing to clear the air, which is my approach, she just prefers to avoid and leave it down there.


well anyways,fdd the plants you call bad...whats bad about them??are they hermie???


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry to cut in here....fdd.i saw in some thread you talking about early some of your plants going into to flower early....do you talk about it in theis thread..if so could you point me towards how far back you start talking about them....im experiencing the same thing right now....im trying to learn anything i can about why....thankx for any help........awesome backyard btw


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> sorry to cut in here....fdd.i saw in some thread you talking about early some of your plants going into to flower early....do you talk about it in theis thread..if so could you point me towards how far back you start talking about them....im experiencing the same thing right now....im trying to learn anything i can about why....thankx for any help........awesome backyard btw


I think it was back somewhere in pages 60's or 70'sHe put them out to early and some flowered and some did not


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

that's a good question, tokes. I'm actually seeing the same thing. Mine have been flowering for basically very shortly after I transplanted them. I think it was initiated by the weak light on had on them shortly before I put them outdoors, but in any case, they are all flowering.

fdd, did yours revert, or keep flowering?

I did something really stoner. I planted an F2 of the same strain as the rest and a seedling of anther variety (last seed too) next to one another that were about the same size - 8" or so - and I can't remember which is which. One came out male and the other female. Unfortunately the phenos are so close that I can't tell them apart! Son of a bitch ...


----------



## xxOaktownxx (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think i'm as big as last year. better quality though. what i lose in quantity i hope to make in quality.
> 
> peanuts sound cool to grow. i will look into this next year.
> 
> ...


fdd...you my hero!!!! sigh!!!!!!.............

like i told you before i only got one going now and doing pretty good after i took some clones off a few days ago.....

i just wish the weather would get right after the wildfires here in cali.....

btw i didnt do anything special for the clones beside aspirin in luke warm water so it the waiting game now.....thats real old school....time will tell if it works its day 3 debating on wether to add some nutes to help the process.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

i killed a few that tried to revert back to veg. the growth was too slow. i had one that finished that i have curing in a jar. the rest are trying to veg. they are way to small. if i would have killed them back in the beginning and replaced them they would be a whole different plant. here check it out ...................




santa berry planted in the early spring trying to reveg. this plant has been outside 3 months. 




this is a santa berry that i put out about 4 weeks ago. 


if i would have killed all the funky ones back in the beginning of may they would look like this. (this is a hijack cutting put out in may) View attachment 141691


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 28, 2008)

nice. adventures in gardening. I'll just have to wait to see what the girls want to do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

i have purchased 4 new strains today. they need to be potted. i'm watching Nascar right now but i will get to it soon and take some pics of the new ladies. i had to add a few test strains.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 28, 2008)

How often do you foliar feed? I recall you mentioning a foliar feed a few times, but I don't recall the timing. Would you say it's better to hit with foliar feed if you're unsure about overwatering? I'd like to attract some flies, so I thought a good foliar feed with fish emulsion might just do the trick. Maybe get some hornets, too. 
No, really.. I'd like to know how you figure the timing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> How often do you foliar feed? I recall you mentioning a foliar feed a few times, but I don't recall the timing. Would you say it's better to hit with foliar feed if you're unsure about overwatering? I'd like to attract some flies, so I thought a good foliar feed with fish emulsion might just do the trick. Maybe get some hornets, too.
> No, really.. I'd like to know how you figure the timing.


i was only foliar feeding because the ground was to wet to feed thru the soil. i stopped foliar feeding months ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

i've added 4 new clones. i think it's "space ship" not space star. it was SS something with "space" in it. i forgot as soon as i walked out the door. i also got "golden green", "sugar e", and "purple haze".


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jun 28, 2008)

Why different soil?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> Why different soil?



it's all the same. some just wetter than the other.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 28, 2008)

if its spaceship its a purple strain just fyi... i know you aren't the fondest of purple...

here's spaceship x mendo purps





.


----------



## longlivemtb (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't believe how big your plants are. and it's not even the beginning of July. Simply amazing FDD.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

i smoked some mendo purps tonight. it put the girl to sleep and gave three veterans couch lock. i am definitely a sativa man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

it's half past midnight. there is high fog this evening so the lights from town reflect off it and light up the night. i was just out wandering thru my garden. i love this shit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

Dude, I love looking at fdd's garden. Do you have like one huge shot of your entire garden?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I love looking at fdd's garden. Do you have like one huge shot of your entire garden?


no camera zooms out that wide.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I love looking at fdd's garden. Do you have like one huge shot of your entire garden?


no, i'll get one tomorrow. 
i just counted 28.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

lol, have you ever looked at your spot using Google Earth fdd? I wonder if your garden is visible from SPACE....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, have you ever looked at your spot using Google Earth fdd? I wonder if your garden is visible from SPACE....


i'd be able to see it but the google earth pics are 4 years old.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

DAMN! Best idea I've had all night, and it's impossible! Just great.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd be able to see it but the google earth pics are 4 years old.


I think they redid them,because the aerial photo of my house is different then the last one i saw in 07


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

*my hopes are restored*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

not here. i checked it 3 days ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

this isn't my whole yard but it is my whole garden.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice garden you have there, very nice indeed. I can only dream of that, lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

Is that a recent pic ? those topsy turvy's aint doing so well eh .? looks like they are staying short


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Is that a recent pic ? those topsy turvy's aint doing so well eh .? looks like they are staying short


yeah, they are in the shade a lot.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, they are in the shade a lot.




Maybe you should get some 1 1/2'' pvc and make a T and hang them in the sun... I never got around to doing mine ...  And the plants are out in the woods now .. oh well there is always next year


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Maybe you should get some 1 1/2'' pvc and make a T and hang them in the sun... I never got around to doing mine ...  And the plants are out in the woods now .. oh well there is always next year


my wife said NO. she doesn't want some big plant stand in the middle of the yard.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife said NO. she doesn't want some big plant stand in the middle of the yard.




Oh well the boss has spoken.........................


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah what ever happened to growing upside-down?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah what ever happened to growing upside-down?


actually, i don't think i was watering enough. i over watered the very first time and got scared. i have been watering more the past week or so and they are growing faster.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 29, 2008)

that is awesome. my mind is currently overwhelmed with the possibilities. so are they just in soil that's kept in by the small size of the hole?

so i have a new idea that came to me in that half-awake state last night. it will be by next grow: vertical SCROG . SSSSSHHHHHHH.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats pretty neat. Looking good Fdd!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, i don't think i was watering enough. i over watered the very first time and got scared. i have been watering more the past week or so and they are growing faster.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142180 View attachment 142181


Very strange and cool hahaha 

What if that thing is heavy in flower and it rains really hard and the water seeps from the pot down the stock of the plant and keeps the buds all soggy and wet?


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 29, 2008)

ive had my greenhouse for 4 years and its not there
ive even updated the city planner information when i got the permits and they added it to the overall picture of my lot
still kinda cool though..........never even knew it was there


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd i need you to help with my grow .. give me your expertise! please?


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 29, 2008)

and nice composter .. i only have a wire pin


----------



## dagobaker (Jun 29, 2008)

my greenhouse is getting stuffed....


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> my greenhouse is getting stuffed....


And people wondered why this thread got closed down


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, i don't think i was watering enough. i over watered the very first time and got scared. i have been watering more the past week or so and they are growing faster.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142180 View attachment 142181


That's some wild shiznit right there is what that is. Doesn't take up any floor/ground space! What do you think your yield is going to be like with these devices? Could ya or would ya try to DIY something like this?


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 29, 2008)

hey FDD i have an idea for that upside down thing ... do an indoor grow with the lights on the floor and just raise your plants instead of the lights  .. maybe only bad thing would be heat rising?


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> hey FDD i have an idea for that upside down thing ... do an indoor grow with the lights on the floor and just raise your plants instead of the lights  .. maybe only bad thing would be heat rising?


and water dripping ...


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 29, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> and water dripping ...


 .. oh .. make it leak proof  lol and dont spill any lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> .. oh .. make it leak proof  lol and dont spill any lol


or put your lights in a plastic bubble.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 29, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> or put your lights in a plastic bubble.


 plastic melts ... oh well dont do my idea .. ha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 29, 2008)

My niece saw the pic of your whole garden on my screen and asked me if she could go there. She's 4.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 30, 2008)

gilfman said:


> plastic Melts ... Oh Well Dont Do My Idea .. Ha


glass Bubble!


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jun 30, 2008)

creepy.. 1,299 replies and 40,000 views exactly.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 30, 2008)

I just saw 1300 replies and 40,000 views. SpOOOOOOOOooooooooooooOOOOoooky?


----------



## Hank (Jun 30, 2008)

What's so spooky? Fill me in.

Hank.


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jun 30, 2008)

Hank said:


> What's so spooky? Fill me in.
> 
> Hank.


 I dunno it was even, but also that a little outdoor thread has gotten THAT many views?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

i have little green guys everywhere. 


  



this plant is my favorite ..........  ......


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2008)

I see why it is your favorite  those bugs are good?

Tom


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 30, 2008)

i hope cause i have some that look like that also


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

yes, very good. they get down in all the cracks and crevices, eating all the thrips and aphids and what-not.  very cool looking as well.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 30, 2008)

I see what appear to be two different species, one's clearly a grasshopper, but the other one... hm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I see what appear to be two different species, one's clearly a grasshopper, but the other one... hm.


they start out colorful like that. as they grow they turn greener. they are the same species.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 30, 2008)

Very cool. Sounds like a science project.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Very cool. Sounds like a science project.


i looked in my insect book and they were not in there. i did find that i have "cucumber beetles" NOT "japanese beetles". 

anyone got a cricket photo guide?


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 30, 2008)

Now your on the right trail! grasshoppers eat veggitation, crickets eat bugs'n'stuff correct?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got a good I.D. book from a research assistant friend of mine, but it's specific to the Sierra. Might have some of the same critters and things, though, I'll take a look.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jun 30, 2008)

Your favorite=My favorite Keep up the good work.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i looked in my insect book and they were not in there. i did find that i have "cucumber beetles" NOT "japanese beetles".
> 
> anyone got a cricket photo guide?


Well, _damn_ if I can find what you've got pictured.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 30, 2008)

hey that avatar reminded me - anyone seen GreenMan or IslandGreenGuy?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 30, 2008)

No.. or how about babylonburn?

cee, see me in your lux & lumens thread, I need to sort some sunlight info, pertinent to my growing situation. Please. 

I still can't find that bug. It's got to be a grasshopper, or a cicada or cricket or SOMETHING like that. It sure doesn't look like a beetle bug, that's for sure. I am flumoxed.


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 30, 2008)

crazy lookin bug friend......


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Jun 30, 2008)

them r some cool lookin grasshopper thingy, especially since its good!
i heard a song today and i wqanted to share it with u all, fdd i hop eu enjoy it and sry im putting it on ur thread. hope u dont mind.
this song is by, ben scales and is called, growin marijuana in my yard

I'm growing marijuana in my yard I'm growing marijuana in my yard. I've got little pots of pot - Spread out all over the lot Cuz I'm growing marijuana in my yard.

I got the seed from Mexico Stuck it in some dirt and let it grow Put it in my garden with my peppers and my peas And I get all the smoke I need for free.

I'm growing marijuana in my yard, I'm growing marijuana in my yard. We keep it where no one can see - So let's keep this 'tween you and me, But I'm growing marijuana in my yard.

Yes, I'm growing marijuana in my yard, But I can't tell my boss or I'll get fired. I don't grow much just what I use - I work all day and when I'm through I smoke some marijuana from my yard.

Now the policeman wants to talk to me He says, How you gonna smoke up all that weed? He says, Money's what you're in it for - Don't you know we're in a war? Now I'm gonna haul your ass downtown with me.

And I said, Hey, man, what is it to you? How do I infringe on what you do? I beg your pardon, if you're offended by my garden But I just can't grow Prozac in my yard.

So I grow my own medicine in my yard. I give some to my neighbor for his heart. I share it with my grandma, who keeps it from her son, Cuz we all know that stuff's against the law.

Now there's nothing growing in my yard Cuz the cops took all my land and both my cars. Now I have to buy my pot - From a teen-ager in a parking lot Who's growing marijuana in his yard.

Anyone can grow it in their yard I could show you how, it ain't hard. Never mind the president, Let's overgrow the government. And all grow marijuana in our yards.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

i've been feeding every watering. 5 gallons per plant. i will be feeding this morning. in about 10 mins.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 1, 2008)

Fdd those insects you snapped a shot of are down here in florida also. Ive seen quite a few of them on my okra plants and also when I had my outdoor girls going. I am gonna try and help with finding out what the fuck they are because I was always curious. 
By the way I liked the song king posted. I wish everyone who smoked pot took a seed or two and planted them....we really could overgrow the government that way.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 1, 2008)

Man do i wish I could grow like that,those things are beautiful keep up the good work.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

those SCROG picks are lovely.


----------



## kingding2385 (Jul 1, 2008)

thats crazy fdd!!! you are doing a fantastic job there. i have my outdoors one going right now too but they look nothing like yours. gotta love cali i guess. that is if your there....which i am not


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> those SCROG picks are lovely.


that big one is pretty crazy, eh?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 1, 2008)

Verrrry nice Fdd look at those fucking tree trunks, do you supercrop your plants? Right about the time you started messing with your scrogs I was too.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that big one is pretty crazy, eh?


yeah. it's almost as if you know what you're doing. 

that pic really demonstrates the concept of training the plant nicely.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Verrrry nice Fdd look at those fucking tree trunks, do you supercrop your plants? Right about the time you started messing with your scrogs I was too.



no super cropping. the ones i topped were topped only once. the two biggest ones are 6' tall. they are both topped with the tops woven thru screen yet are still ready to tower above me. they'd be 8' foot if i had let them go.


----------



## bterz (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy crap, and u told me not to do any LST'ing...


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quick question for ya,I've got a few babies outdoors that will have chicken fence around them about 2' tall .I was wondering if its a good idea as the plants grow to feed the branches thru the holes in the fencing?Id imagine that they would be a little bushier = more yield.Or just remove the fence when it starts to out grow it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> Quick question for ya,I've got a few babies outdoors that will have chicken fence around them about 2' tall .I was wondering if its a good idea as the plants grow to feed the branches thru the holes in the fencing?Id imagine that they would be a little bushier = more yield.Or just remove the fence when it starts to out grow it?



weave it thru it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no super cropping. the ones i topped were topped only once. the two biggest ones are 6' tall. they are both topped with the tops woven thru screen yet are still ready to tower above me. they'd be 8' foot if i had let them go.


Awesome man, i like it


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> weave it thru it.


yeah, you wanna make the ring wide enough so it has the effect of spreading the plant out, like LST along the ground.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 1, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah, you wanna make the ring wide enough so it has the effect of spreading the plant out, like LST along the ground.


 How big do you think?I was thinking 3' diameter?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> How big do you think?I was thinking 3' diameter?


That sounds about right. You can always train branches inside the ring too, using twisties attached to it. fdd might be better with dimensions here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

as big as you can.


----------



## humble learner (Jul 1, 2008)

Fade2black.....impressive work, your ambition and hard work inspire me.....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so annoyed with finger hash clogging my f**king grinder.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 1, 2008)

I really like the shots that you got of the underside of the plant, those look so cool. 

And jesus, 6' tall?  That's taller than ME...


----------



## Hank (Jul 1, 2008)

I will try this scrog thing next year. Looks interesting

Hank.


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they start out colorful like that. as they grow they turn greener. they are the same species.



Ive got a few of these guys on my plants, however they eat holes in my leaves so i flick them off whenever i see them. Do your eat holes in the fan leaves?

Hey how are you plants doing with all the smoke with these cali fires? Mine basically didnt grow for a week


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> Ive got a few of these guys on my plants, however they eat holes in my leaves so i flick them off whenever i see them. Do your eat holes in the fan leaves?
> 
> Hey how are you plants doing with all the smoke with these cali fires? Mine basically didnt grow for a week


no, mine do not eat holes in the leaves.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 2, 2008)

haha niiiice must be nice to live in the country man ...

hwo strong are ur feedings ?¿


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

they seem to double in size overnight after i feed. crazy stuff.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they seem to double in size overnight after i feed. crazy stuff.


Yeah man I used to kill those things because I witnessed them eating the tender leaves on my plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah man I used to kill those things because I witnessed them eating the tender leaves on my plant.



i'm talking about my plants. 

those crickets eat BAD bugs. they do NOT eat the leaves.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm talking about my plants.
> 
> those crickets eat BAD bugs. they do NOT eat the leaves.


I shouldnt have been killing them then....damn me! Im a bit.....faaaded after a nice wake and bake.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

i have wasp keeping things clean as well. 

 



gotta keep things in balance.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have wasp keeping things clean as well.
> 
> View attachment 143878 View attachment 143879
> 
> ...


AHHHHH im so allergic to wasp's hahaha, but that first picture is actually pretty bad ass. When I look at it I feel as if im another wasp, flying above the other one.


Dude I bet you could win a photography contest or something with that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd's got a whole little eco system going in his garden


----------



## Gilfman (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fdd's got a whole little eco system going in his garden


 one plant of his supports over 100 different species of animals ... also some bears live in there along with a couple mountain lions .. californian government almost passed a bill that would designate each one of his plants a state forest .. so i hear


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

So can I officially go camping there?


----------



## Gilfman (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So can I officially go camping there?


 yeah ... but it's $5 entrance fee


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

It'd be well worth it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> one plant of his supports over 100 different species of animals ... also some bears live in there along with a couple mountain lions .. californian government almost passed a bill that would designate each one of his plants a state forest .. so i hear



ever since my son was a baby i have been telling him that there is a bear that lives in the backyard. i think it was to keep him from running out in the dark when he was little. he's 13 now and still wonders. 


i'm waiting for my batteries to charge then i will take some more pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

did i mention the "sugar e" died and was replaced with an "AK-47" yesterday?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

lol, that's evil! As if kids' imaginations don't come up with enough crazy stuff. When I was a kid, we had a black bottom pool, and I swore shamoo lived in it, and if I was the last one getting out of the pool, i NEVER looked back cuz I was sure he was gaining on me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did i mention the "sugar e" died and was replaced with an "AK-47" yesterday?


 
should we have a moment of silence for the sugar e?


----------



## Gilfman (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ever since my son was a baby i have been telling him that there is a bear that lives in the backyard. i think it was to keep him from running out in the dark when he was little. he's 13 now and still wonders.
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for my batteries to charge then i will take some more pics.


 ha .. you're one mean individual FDD ... have u seen my grow lately? it's going slow but sure ... no sunny days like in SoCal


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that's evil! As if kids' imaginations don't come up with enough crazy stuff. When I was a kid, we had a black bottom pool, and I swore shamoo lived in it, and if I was the last one getting out of the pool, i NEVER looked back cuz I was sure he was gaining on me.



HAhahahahaha when I was little I used to be this way about swimming in the ocean.


----------



## happygrits (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey fdd2blk need to ask a question about hash. I would like to get started making while my son is at grandmothers. I have 0 bags(bubble) Can I just put different micron screens over 5 gallon buckets and pour the thru the screen


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Hey fdd2blk need to ask a question about hash. I would like to get started making while my son is at grandmothers. I have 0 bags(bubble) Can I just put different micron screens over 5 gallon buckets and pour the thru the screen


sure, if your careful.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did i mention the "sugar e" died and was replaced with an "AK-47" yesterday?


No. Why did it die? Finished doing its thang or something else?

I have an urge to send you a private message, but I'm trying very hard to not bother you with "the same old questions" that you probably answer every damn day. Thusly, I slightly resist the urge but apparently sent you a message anyway.  I suck at resisting urges.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that's evil! As if kids' imaginations don't come up with enough crazy stuff. When I was a kid, we had a black bottom pool, and I swore shamoo lived in it, and if I was the last one getting out of the pool, i NEVER looked back cuz I was sure he was gaining on me.


I don't think I've ever shared the story of Shamu when I was a little kid. I'm pretty sure it was the first Shamu, at the real SeaWorld in San Diego. I had to be about 5 or 6, and I remember a few things very distinctly. 

First, I saw my first Hindu woman with a giant diamond in her nose. She is the reason I got my nose pierced. All the posers who now pierce anything they can stick a pin through are why I took it out, but I digress.

I was CERTAIN that Shamu was a big, rubber-covered mechanical fish. And while I was impressed with all it could do, I was supremely pissed at the powers of SeaWorld for thinking they could fool ME. Because there was no way I was gonna be fooled into thinking those two big white spots on either side of his head were actually eyes. Those fools, they could not trick me!


----------



## bterz (Jul 2, 2008)

seamaden, I bug the shit out of FDD, 




but he likes it ;0


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

the sugar e was a clone i got a few days ago. it didn't like the sun i guess.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 2, 2008)

I remember you putting up pix of the group of clones. Don't ask me their names, only one I can remember is SugarE.


----------



## happygrits (Jul 2, 2008)

OK How is the breast to make hash without bags as she whisper in yur ear


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

happygrits said:


> OK How is the breast to make hash without bags as she whisper in yur ear



i don't know, i've always used bags.


----------



## happygrits (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Do they sale bags in shops or internet only. sorry to keep asking oooops


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Thanks, Do they sale bags in shops or internet only. sorry to keep asking oooops


i get mine at the pipe shop or the cannabis club.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

happygrits said:


> OK How is the breast to make hash without bags as she whisper in yur ear


wtf ?


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jul 2, 2008)

a few pictures of my 3 bladers like yours










And a picture of that bug i was talking about, it may be the same as the ones you have on yours






Interesting huh?


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> a few pictures of my 3 bladers like yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice and healthy....You should start a journal for that girl


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 2, 2008)

do u think the clone that died needed to be hardened off ?
i always put things in my greenhouse for a week before it goes into the garden
but then again shit happens and everyone has lost a plant
it would be awesome to go to a club and buy some seeds;///clones.///
need to move to cali


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> .............. And a picture of that bug i was talking about, it may be the same as the ones you have on yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's the same type of bug. are you in california?


----------



## Hank (Jul 2, 2008)

Whatever type of bug it is don't kill it. It plays a part in the eco-system

Hank.


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's the same type of bug. are you in california?


Yea im in the bay area, i have found many of these little guys all over my bigger plants, mainly on the top leaves they seam to like to hang out in the sun, and eat holes in my fan leaves.

Dont worry guys i haven't been killing them, just a little flick and they jump off.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd's don't eat his leaves....but it looks the same....well, as much as you can tell from the pic


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> Yea im in the bay area, i have found many of these little guys all over my bigger plants, mainly on the top leaves they seam to like to hang out in the sun, and eat holes in my fan leaves.
> 
> Dont worry guys i haven't been killing them, just a little flick and they jump off.


i've watched mine very close and haven't seen them eating the leaves. it's the cucumber beetles that are eating holes in my leaves.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

Anything eat the cucumber beetles?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Anything eat the cucumber beetles?


i don't know. birds maybe? i pluck them off and stump on them.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 2, 2008)

cucumber beetles are impossible to get rid of without insecticides. They mate like crazy. I had them all over my garden, they were always humping. I got sick of killing hundreds a day so i went and bought some insecticide and it did the trick.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

Apparently the adults don't have a lot of predators, but the larvae can be killed by nematodes. You can buy them online, but they ain't cheap


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Apparently the adults don't have a lot of predators, but the larvae can be killed by nematodes. You can buy them online, but they ain't cheap


they'd have to keep pretty damn busy to affect me at this point. they seem to come in heavier in the spring and fall. i see a few now but nowhere near as many as 2 months ago. they will be back though. there are "companion" plants that will deter them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they'd have to keep pretty damn busy to affect me at this point. they seem to come in heavier in the spring and fall. i see a few now but nowhere near as many as 2 months ago. they will be back though. there are "companion" plants that will deter them.


You're the boss. If you're not worried, I'm not worried


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

now who is this guy?


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

wasnt this thread closed? i believe we were all called assholes..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh what the HELL? I'm only seeing it on the computer and my body still feels the urge to jump up and spaz out. I've never seen anything like that, and it looks funky...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> wasnt this thread closed? i believe we were all called assholes..


 
HUH?  Did I miss something?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now who is this guy?
> 
> View attachment 144319 View attachment 144320 View attachment 144321 View attachment 144322


that's the other brown meat in some third-world country.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

i like evening pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

what's up with his little face? and that beak. is he poking that into my stalk?


----------



## johndoe11 (Jul 2, 2008)

wow....your my hero...ha since your a mastergrower, (its ok to boast if you want to!) when you start your plants outside, how much direct sunlight do you recommend?


----------



## johnny961 (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk is a god. Maybe run for pres in 2012 u have my vote!!! I hope 1 day to have a fraction of ur knowledge! peace. Thank u for ur posts. They have helped me greatly.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jul 2, 2008)

amazing fdd, just fucking amazing.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 2, 2008)

never knew cucumber beetles ate cannabis
i have a really bad issue with japanese beetles........millions of the damn things


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's up with his little face? and that beak. is he poking that into my stalk?



I like your evening photos too....
are you talking about the little red thing in the background of the one picture?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I like your evening photos too....
> are you talking about the little red thing in the background of the one picture?


i'm talking about that brown bug.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 2, 2008)

please teach me how you make them so bushy and hugee


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the fact that the bug has what looks like a BEAK adds to its freaky factor


----------



## littlebat (Jul 3, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Damn...That tray still hasnt made it to E-Bay.*


Ha that's exactly what I just thought!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now who is this guy?


I haven't been able to determine precisely, but it appears to be some sort of nut weevil. Try What's That Bug? and What's That Bug? as well as some Google image searches. I've found some that look to almost be your bug, and I seem to recollect you mentioning something about nuts recently, so... 

Have you seen anything that looks like this around?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 3, 2008)

Check THIS out, you're not in Canada, but maybe they'll answer you anyway. 
Pest photos 801

Fdd, you've got to try this site. There are people such as (retired) entomologists answering questions when you've provided photos. This is SO COOL!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 3, 2008)

kill that fucking thing now
i use sevin dust on that stuff
i saw that think kill an entire plant in one day..........its a bleak day if u dont kill that thing now


----------



## Hank (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Fdd your gonna need a chainsaw to cut them down once autum comes Lovely.

Hank.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I haven't been able to determine precisely, but it appears to be some sort of nut weevil. Try What's That Bug? and What's That Bug? as well as some Google image searches. I've found some that look to almost be your bug, and I seem to recollect you mentioning something about nuts recently, so...
> 
> Have you seen anything that looks like this around?


looks like the green worms we get around here in cali,if so those suckers will fuck over your crop real fast.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

That little green worm is the larvae of some kind of weevil. But, when I Googled 'weevil larvae', most of them looked identical. Some of 'em eat eucalyptus, some of 'em are big on nuts, and most of those that are big on nuts have these loooo-oonng ass snouts. The one fdd photographed actually has a short, cute little baby snout compared to weevils like the pecan weevil. In any event, THAT's a weevil. Question is, will it be as destructive to his crop as some others are to other plants? Fucker has a face, that's cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

fuck all that. look at my plants.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck all that. look at my plants.


Whaddaya mean fuck all that? I spent hella days searching, trying to find the damned weevil!  I'm experiencing plant envy. It's a little like penis envy, except that I will never grow a penis, while I might possibly grow a plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Whaddaya mean fuck all that? I spent hella days searching, trying to find the damned weevil!  I'm experiencing plant envy. It's a little like penis envy, except that I will never grow a penis, while I might possibly grow a plant.




we don't have weevils here. just moths. my cat has been catching them for me. i started spraying the perimeter of my garden yesterday with Bt. i don't want to spray the plants just the surrounding area.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

That picture of the snouty bug you took, I'm pretty sure that thing's a weevil. You didn't even see the link I found of the site in Canada where you can send them a picture of your bug and they'll try to identify it for you... did you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> That picture of the snouty bug you took, I'm pretty sure that thing's a weevil. You didn't even see the link I found of the site in Canada where you can send them a picture of your bug and they'll try to identify it for you... did you?




no, i was running from phantom hijackers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> That picture of the snouty bug you took, I'm pretty sure that thing's a weevil. You didn't even see the link I found of the site in Canada where you can send them a picture of your bug and they'll try to identify it for you... did you?


now i see it. i found one of those sites for california.  What's That Bug?

i tried to contact them but it defaults to my hotmail then goes to my main page so i can't get their address to send them a pic.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

you said hella. huh-huh.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now i see it. i found one of those sites for california.  What's That Bug?
> 
> i tried to contact them but it defaults to my hotmail then goes to my main page so i can't get their address to send them a pic.


Try this site instead. 
Pest photos 801


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Try this site instead.
> Pest photos 801



that's canada. i live in california.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

Ooo.. just found this (extension out of U.C. Davis). Hella cool! (That's for cee.)
 I should do the PASTE part of copy & paste, huh?

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/index.html


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's canada. i live in california.


fdd, read it. They answer questions from people all over North America. They even answered a woman in Oakland.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> fdd, read it. They answer questions from people all over North America. They even answered a woman in Oakland.



fuck oakland. it smells funny.


----------



## bterz (Jul 4, 2008)

shut up and post some pics


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck oakland. it smells funny.


One of my sisters lives in Oakland. It doesn't smell "funny", it STINKS. 

The entomologist who seems to answer the most questions is in West Virginny.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> One of my sisters lives in Oakland. It doesn't smell "funny", it STINKS.
> 
> The entomologist who seems to answer the most questions is in West Virginny.


haha ... i'm off to berkeley in a minute. it had better not smell. well, like anything more than dirty hippies anyway.

i was driving out to my patch yesterday and there was a dead skunk in the middle of a narrow two lane road, so i had to put it between the tires. it smelled awesome.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

Someone got skunked last night. Probably one of the dogs down the road. I hear we've also got a new resident raccoon. Honestly, I'd rather deal with bears.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> haha ... i'm off to berkeley in a minute. it had better not smell. well, like anything more than dirty hippies anyway.
> 
> i was driving out to my patch yesterday and there was a dead skunk in the middle of a narrow two lane road, so i had to put it between the tires. it smelled awesome.



you gonna stop by or what? 
bring a tray and take a few 100 cuttings?


----------



## bterz (Jul 4, 2008)

Shit ill drive up there for a few cuttings


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

bterz said:


> Shit ill drive up there for a few cuttings






look at the growth on these things. where's the stalk?  .........


----------



## bterz (Jul 4, 2008)

My leaves aren't that full yet..they were probably hungry/thirsty last night.


we'll see how they react.


----------



## darkarms (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look at the growth on these things. where's the stalk?  ......... View attachment 145245


On the top right of the pic ?!
idk i cant see it >.<


----------



## abwhite86 (Jul 4, 2008)

damn ffd that things a beast dude, you can get plenty a cutting's off that milf


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you gonna stop by or what?
> bring a tray and take a few 100 cuttings?


not just yet. i will certainly take a raincheck on that, but i guess it's flowering time in not too long. gotta hit that window i guess.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 4, 2008)

So so pretty


----------



## tokintwin (Jul 4, 2008)

i stopped comin to riu cuz i tossed my plants but im bout to start another outdoor and this was one of the last grow that i saw like a month or two ago and now im back and seeing the progress that fdd has put into these plant is ridiculous that plant is a moster all i gotta say is good work fdd hope mine turns out as good as yours


----------



## bterz (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look at the growth on these things. where's the stalk?  ......... View attachment 145245


to be honest...in such a noobie looking at that green hole means nothing to me besides "big"... i cant wait to see your pictures once youre flowering so I have more an idea of whats going on in there!!

This is my first season around so i dunno


----------



## abwhite86 (Jul 4, 2008)

just knows its a nice size plant bterz


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 4, 2008)

I see the plants like that, and I think, "You know what? They're pretty just for their foliage. But I wouldn't want an annual just for foliage, I'd want it to be a perennial."


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I see the plants like that, and I think, "You know what? They're pretty just for their foliage. But I wouldn't want an annual just for foliage, I'd want it to be a perennial."


I can't tell you how many times I've thought that. If I could breed a perennial plant, that would be awesome. I'll have to look into that...


----------



## zealand green (Jul 4, 2008)

Looking so nice dude, Lush!!


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 5, 2008)

its great to be able to grow outside
im loving my greenhouse grow even more than my growroom grow...free and more powerful light makes a huge difference


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey FDD thanks for all your help.

Check out my 08 grow and the pix from today

Jamrock
(eco soil)


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 6, 2008)

What is that?



Jamrock said:


> Hey FDD thanks for all your help.
> 
> Check out my 08 grow and the pix from today
> 
> ...


----------



## Skitzotic (Jul 6, 2008)

Good Fuckin Question bro, Wtf is that?


----------



## Gilfman (Jul 6, 2008)

decorative soil i believe?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 6, 2008)

Well here's a post of his about it....



Jamrock said:


> DECO-SOIL Deco Soil : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce
> 
> I am trying this stuff as an experiment. It looks very cool. As a growing medium, I need to find out. I will post some pix and a couple of weeks. If the plant lives...
> 
> Jamrock


Why don't you guys go check out his grow, that way you're not sitting here wondering

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/87736-my-08-grow.html


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 7, 2008)

arseholes!!


----------



## bterz (Jul 7, 2008)

Where had Fdd been? come back fdd...i know ur reading this!


----------



## Hank (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he got lost in his backyard

Hank.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 7, 2008)

Weed guy, that stuff looks really wet. Lemme know how that works out for ya.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Weed guy, that stuff looks really wet. Lemme know how that works out for ya.



What do you mean? I was quoting JamRock, he is trialling it as a growing medium and i asked what it was....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 7, 2008)

oh sorry. Redirect my comment at Jamrock. 

That stuff looks like the polyacrylamide polymer crystals used in outdoor soil, and specifies it is for moisture loving plants. The other interesting thing has to do with its size. If you take polymer crystals and put a tsp into a cup and add water, they'll expand to fill a cup. I wonder if those guys have the same properties. I imagine they must to contain the water. It could be problematic in large volumes.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

damn the spam!




Fdd how are the revegged plants doing? Im hoping they will eventually hit a nice big growth spurt soon.


----------



## bterz (Jul 8, 2008)

Well here is a fresh new page for some FDD's outdoor 08 grow comments and pictures!!

anything new for us?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> damn the spam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they finally started to get 5 bladed leaves and show some veg growth. i'll get pics in the am. YouTube - i found a yellow leaf


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

That video was cool, but I think it needs a better soundtrack


----------



## bterz (Jul 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they finally started to get 5 bladed leaves and show some veg growth. i'll get pics in the am. YouTube - i found a yellow leaf



!!! BOth of mine just started producing 5 bladed leaves everywhere as well !!! 

Congrats, could it have something to do with the weather?? I like the 5 leaves ALOTTT better. Much prettier plant, too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

he we go. there are 3 of them that went funky that i kept. they have FINALLY started to fully veg. i think they would be twice this size if i would have pulled them and started over. i have a few of the same strain that i got a month or so ago that look great. 


   



this is what it should look like .......


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice work FDD, looks fuckin awesome man. Must be a lot of work keeping those girls happy. How tall are they now and how far away are those babies spaced? Looks like some have made it past the 6 ft mark. Also how tall do you estimate they'll be come harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> Nice work FDD, looks fuckin awesome man. Must be a lot of work keeping those girls happy. How tall are they now and how far away are those babies spaced? Looks like some have made it past the 6 ft mark. Also how tall do you estimate they'll be come harvest?



they are just around 6 foot. a few are taller a few are shorter. i have no idea how tall they will get. they are overgrowing each other.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

the big one is going to swallow the little one before it's over.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the big one is going to swallow the little one before it's over.  View attachment 148113


That reminds me of this

YouTube - The Fly (195 - Help Me! Help Me!

I imagine if the little one could speak, that's what it'd be saying


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 9, 2008)

haha ya looks like it. Those scrogs look amazing, when it rains those plants must act like umbrella's and you still have to water by hand.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> haha ya looks like it. Those scrogs look amazing, when it rains those plants must act like umbrella's and you still have to water by hand.


i think i would really enjoy a nice nap under that canopy on a warm summer day.


----------



## longlivemtb (Jul 9, 2008)

A nice nap, damn FDD i would sleep out there all night if I had those trees in my backyard. Your really an inspiration, those baby's look fantastic!


----------



## South Texas (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like a lot of topping throughout the grow, am I right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Looks like a lot of topping throughout the grow, am I right?


no, any plants that were topped were only topped ONE time.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

what's the temp like? i'm in south bay for the week and it's, um, warm. and smoky. no exercise outside they say ... fuuuuuckkk that


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> what's the temp like? i'm in south bay for the week and it's, um, warm. and smoky. no exercise outside they say ... fuuuuuckkk that


supposed to be 110. we're at 98 right now.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 9, 2008)

You gotta be kidding me! We're at 2,800' elevation and we're over the C note (104F). Then again, we're a lot farther inland than you.

I fucked up.


----------



## johndoe11 (Jul 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the big one is going to swallow the little one before it's over.  View attachment 148113


 is there a benefit behind putting the netting over the plants?? j/w


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

johndoe11 said:


> is there a benefit behind putting the netting over the plants?? j/w


i'm trying to keep them low. if i would have let that big one just grow it would be over 8 feet tall right now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

thick canopy.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 10, 2008)

seems like you could lose a small child in that forest 
i have a quick question:
how do your plants grow so well in this crazy heat? i keep on reading that cannabis stops growing at 85 degrees but is this statement true? seems like your girls are exploding


----------



## Gilfman (Jul 10, 2008)

i take that as a myth then .. cause alot of them do better in hot temps


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

the last pics i posted were taken when the outside temp was 100 degrees. i water them. that's about it. i'm not doing anything "secret" or "special". just growin' some pot.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the last pics i posted were taken when the outside temp was 100 degrees. i water them. that's about it. i'm not doing anything "secret" or "special". just growin' some pot.


That's exactly what someone who was doing something secret or special WOULD say....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's exactly what someone who was doing something secret or special WOULD say....


 
That is a VERY GOOD POINT.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

And doesn't he have a strain called SECRET service? Curiouser and curiouser....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's exactly what someone who was doing something secret or special WOULD say....


stfu, you're gonna give me away. 




look at these things. i fed them that gallon of nitrogen and they took off again. i have another full gallon sitting here next to me. it seems to hold in my soil really well so i may not need to feed again for a week or two. i'm watching them closely. any signs of the slightest fading and i'm blasting them again. pump them full of nitrogen is my "secret". 

it was 100 degrees out ............................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

Dude, fdd, if I won the loto, could I pay you to make me a garden maze out of marijuana plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, fdd, if I won the loto, could I pay you to make me a garden maze out of marijuana plants?


yes, you can.  not a lot though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I won't have to pay you a lot? That's good to know


----------



## Hank (Jul 11, 2008)

Im amazed

Hank


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

Man, that is just pure beauty. I'll let you drive me in there blindfolded just to walk amongst them in full-on flower.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I know, I'd totally love to go get lost in it.....


----------



## Hank (Jul 11, 2008)

Im addicted to growing.

Hank.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 11, 2008)

what nitrogen do you use fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> what nitrogen do you use fdd?



"age old grow" at the moment.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

I wonder If your back yard can be found on google earth?? JK

Just though Id step in to say hello....


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 11, 2008)

Betcha it can. Either Google Earth, Google Maps (try the street view!), or that Live.MSN.maps thing.  (Those no work-ee for us, we're too remote I guess.)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I wonder If your back yard can be found on google earth?? JK
> 
> Just though Id step in to say hello....





Seamaiden said:


> Betcha it can. Either Google Earth, Google Maps (try the street view!), or that Live.MSN.maps thing.  (Those no work-ee for us, we're too remote I guess.)


 
lol, I already thought of it and asked, and apparently fdd had already thought of it, cuz he knew the answer was no!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

so if they grow an inch a day, and they are as wide as they are tall, then they grow 7 inches in height and 14 inches in width per week. sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

experimental pollen donors.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

i got some pollen fer ya.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

here they come. starts to happen 2 or 3 times a week for the rest of the summer. YouTube - mesage from above


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

they ever fuck with you? get out the flare gun.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 11, 2008)

Plants are lookin awesome. Their getting huge. Wow 2-3 times a week, that would make me paranoid. I wonder if those copters saw them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

see, all summer long. YouTube - 45 mins later


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

you didn't answer me! they ever visit you personally?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you didn't answer me! they ever visit you personally?



cops? yes. they have never seen my garden though.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 11, 2008)

no police copters here .....or drug dogs for that matter........
but i have a 24 foot x 8 foot greenhouse stuffed with plants and im always nervous


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 11, 2008)

If the cops see plants from the air can they get a warrant to search your yard?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here they come. starts to happen 2 or 3 times a week for the rest of the summer. YouTube - mesage from above





fdd2blk said:


> see, all summer long. YouTube - 45 mins later


lol, that was cool. Picturing you, hiding among the plants, mission impossible status...

ok, i'm high, and my imagination is running away with me, but still, it's cute



nepali grizzly said:


> If the cops see plants from the air can they get a warrant to search your yard?


fdd ain't scared of the cops!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that was cool. Picturing you, hiding among the plants, mission impossible status...
> 
> ok, i'm high, and my imagination is running away with me, but still, it's cute
> 
> ...


ya i was just curious, with all the fuzz in the air.


----------



## South Texas (Jul 11, 2008)

FDD, finally got pics up at the "Marijuana seeds NL Experience? thread. Check out some of my Babies!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

I like this video...

YouTube - lay it down


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

lol, as I was watching your copter video, one flew over my place... they fly directly over like every day!!! Haven't messed with me, and if they did show up, all the would say is "get a lock on that!"..... I think.... I bet if I started mine in January, they would be wayy bigger than yours........ ... check out me grow... tell me your thoughts... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-grow-journal-2008-a.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I like this video...
> 
> YouTube - lay it down


Me TOO!

Don't you think fdd should do MORE guitar vids? *innocent suggestion*


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

He really is pretty good... I just discovered he has a youtube account...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah,.... that lucrative bastard.... damn I want some big bushy bitches like that.... and I need to make love to my wife.... but must smoke joint..... hmmm, I have a delima.... aha, smoke joint while making love to me wife.... cheers FDD, hope your gettin some too!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

It's been a while since he put out a new guitar vid 

But I rewatch the old ones!


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Fdd, have you got any pics of your harvest last year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> Fdd, have you got any pics of your harvest last year?



it came in over a 2 month period so i don't have a pic of everything together.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it came in over a 2 month period so i don't have a pic of everything together.
> 
> View attachment 150070 View attachment 150071



GOD! Thats alot of bud! How much did it weigh in total? Do you think you will get the same this year?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 12, 2008)

lets see some before and after pics of the garden.


----------



## labey87 (Jul 12, 2008)

nice garden! How much does one of those monster bushes usually weigh dry?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2008)

I really need help with my indoor plants... there are pics in my last post on my journal... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-grow-journal-2008-a-7.html Please help!!! I will listen!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it came in over a 2 month period so i don't have a pic of everything together.
> 
> View attachment 150070 View attachment 150071


I can smell that from here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it came in over a 2 month period so i don't have a pic of everything together.
> 
> View attachment 150070 View attachment 150071


Based on that thing in the back of the second pic that I think looks like ET or something, you hung those where you usually do your guitar vids....next time, you SO have to make a guitar vid with them hanging in the background. That would be awesome, imho


----------



## markaic (Jul 12, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> If the cops see plants from the air can they get a warrant to search your yard?


In Sonoma Co. they can't.. was part of their deal to get the helicopter. No shooting from it and no tellin on pot growers. Accident @ Stony Point... POW!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

lots of food and water.


----------



## bterz (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy crap the pictures with your arms are cool haha.

------------ 
Even though your plants are so bushy, how do you get the bud to look so non leafy? Im a first timer and never have trimmed up buds before, and I was kinda gettin worried my plant isnt going to have big solid nugs like that because its so bushy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

it will fill out. just watch.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lots of food and water.
> 
> View attachment 150529 View attachment 150530 View attachment 150531 View attachment 150532


I want to play hide and seek in your backyard


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 13, 2008)

wow... FDD... is this bigger than last year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

i am seeing my growth pattern changing. node spacing is getting tighter. more hairs are appearing. the new leaves are cupped upwards like fans. i have fed a full dose of veg and a full dose of bloom nutes this morning.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

I just noticed the monster face drawing thing in the back of that pic


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just noticed the monster face drawing thing in the back of that pic



see, it kills me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

You kill me


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 13, 2008)

Im alllllrrreeaadddddy deeeeaaadddd


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm going into flower. everything is changing fast. the size of these stalks is amazing. i gotta go take some pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

some pics ........


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Good lawd


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

s u n f l o w e r


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> s u n f l o w e r



it opened yesterday.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

bell pepper


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 13, 2008)

nice roll on the buds


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

you're growing bell peppers too?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you're growing bell peppers too?



no, i'm being hijacked.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i'm being hijacked.


I'm sorry


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

lol hijacked? no man sorry

just a suggestion

And wikidwest had a i thing goin i thought i would join in.

My bad


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh did you mean your being hijacked or your growing Hijack?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

smoking hijack. lol


next year i want to till my whole yard and grow all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Like magic potatoes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Like magic potatoes.


i have 1 potato plant still growing. 

i ate the rest.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2008)

Our sunflower just popped open too , my wifes favorite! We are moving... sometime... I will update on this thread with the new set up if that is ok around Aug 1st. Why does everyone kiss your ass FDD?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 1 potato plant still growing.
> 
> i ate the rest.


Potato pooper.  


How'd ya have 'em? Fried in butter, or did you make something like cheesebrown? I am fond of hash browns (crispy), myself. When we were in Bali about four years ago I taught the kitchen staff where we were staying how to make a roux and gravy from the roux for mashed taters. Mm mm good. Terima kasi!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Potato pooper.
> 
> 
> How'd ya have 'em? Fried in butter, or did you make something like cheesebrown? I am fond of hash browns (crispy), myself. When we were in Bali about four years ago I taught the kitchen staff where we were staying how to make a roux and gravy from the roux for mashed taters. Mm mm good. Terima kasi!



i sliced them thin and round and fried them in butter until crispy brown.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Our sunflower just popped open too , my wifes favorite! We are moving... sometime... I will update on this thread with the new set up if that is ok around Aug 1st. Why does everyone kiss your ass FDD?


because it's sweet and smells like roses.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys are making me want to go slice up some potatoes


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2008)

thats how my wife cooks um.... mmmmmm... and she loves potatoes... would you mind commenting on my grow? I would appreciate your opinion.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-grow-journal-2008-a.html#post942666
and in that case... can we get some of your ass juice to make some oil out of for our home made hygiene products?.... Im just messin.... no offense to anyone...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Our sunflower just popped open too , my wifes favorite! We are moving... sometime... I will update on this thread with the new set up if that is ok around Aug 1st. Why does everyone kiss your ass FDD?


Because he has the fucking POWAH. Dude, he's staff and he's ALWAYS HERE (well, almost always, I hear he has to use the toilet occasionally). It is bad form to use someone else's thread to post on your own stuff, especially their grow journal. There is a gardening section lower down, on this site, just for stuff other than Cannabis. 

Hmm... for some reason I'm suddenly craving potatoes.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 13, 2008)

lol, ass juice?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

i have some low ryder flowering. i'm gonna pollinate a few branches of this and that and see what happens.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Because he has the fucking POWAH. Dude, he's staff and he's ALWAYS HERE (well, almost always, I hear he has to use the toilet occasionally). It is bad form to use someone else's thread to post on your own stuff, especially their grow journal. There is a gardening section lower down, on this site, just for stuff other than Cannabis.
> 
> Hmm... for some reason I'm suddenly craving potatoes.


Sorry FDD.... Thats why I asked permission. I kiss his ass a lil too... as I posted a page back... no offense intended, I was just messin around... I just ate tacos , and some one needs to teach me wife to roll a joint!!!!!! 
yeah ass juice.... I bet it turns to oil real good... lol...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Sorry FDD.... Thats why I asked permission. I kiss his ass a lil too... as I posted a page back... no offense intended, I was just messin around... I just ate tacos , and some one needs to teach me wife to roll a joint!!!!!!
> yeah ass juice.... I bet it turns to oil real good... lol...


Hey! Can she pack a bowl? If so, it's all good. 

Make a sunflower thread! Google "sunflower coral" or "sun coral". It's pretty.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2008)

I actually meant to ask if I could post my new ganjas set up after we move... yeah, but she Hates bowls (can't take bong out on front porch until we move), so I am stuck rolling this joint that just wont fucking stay packed...


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 13, 2008)

the plants are looking nice man. growth is insane.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2008)

Finally... the little joint that wouldn't pack... I'll be back in a few...


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> you're growing bell peppers too?


My birds of paradise are popping up all over my garden now....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are My favorite flowers... lol...


----------



## longlivemtb (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats the coolest flower I have ever seen


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

i opened my back door this morning and was knocked down by the stench of fresh marijuana. smells sweet and skunky. my sister-in-law says she can smell it as soon as she opens her car door when she pulls into the driveway. they are getting huge. i'm getting nervous. i'm going to go look at some "night lights" and a new tent this week.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 14, 2008)

hey man, I guess you can't really do much about the smell eh. Whats the best material to use for a tent, and does it affect the growth much?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

What do you mean Night Lights??? HID lighting outside??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> What do you mean Night Lights??? HID lighting outside??



no, some of these .................... 



it's really dark out there and i get scared in my tent.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> hey man, I guess you can't really do much about the smell eh. Whats the best material to use for a tent, and does it affect the growth much?



i'm looking at this if i ever go that route. most likely the "white 22%". Shade Cloth, Windscreen and Privacy Fence. Wide selection of shade cloth.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm looking at this if i ever go that route. most likely the "white 22%". Shade Cloth, Windscreen and Privacy Fence. Wide selection of shade cloth.


You should use clear plastic for the top and make the sides out of that stuff, just an idea.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 14, 2008)

That stuff must be pretty damn good, a little pricey tho.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

GroDomes: Lightweight, Portable Greenhouses
crazy monies. it's just pvc and plastic.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of building a frame with 1'' pvc pipe and fittings. Be alot cheaper. If only there was a place to buy cheaper 22% shade cloth.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

Shade cloth comes in many different percentages. From 10%-90%. Have you guys tried Googling "best price shade cloth"? That always pulls up great prices for me. Ok, ALMOST always.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

The gro dome 20 isnt too bad, and they look pretty cool...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to see pics when the night lights go up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Shade cloth comes in many different percentages. From 10%-90%. Have you guys tried Googling "best price shade cloth"? That always pulls up great prices for me. Ok, ALMOST always.



i've looked around and found some cheap places. i could cover my garden for 250 dollars. that's with 4 walls and an 8 foot high ceiling.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've looked around and found some cheap places. i could cover my garden for 250 dollars. that's with 4 walls and an 8 foot high ceiling.


Not bad at all, if you're talking about the kind of square footage I'm thinking. Your biggest plants have to have a spread as wide as they are tall, yeah?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2008)

lol... I got mine for free..... here it is.... the first pic is two layers... the second pic is looking through the same two layers... its only two layers in the front there, one layer everywhere else


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah, i'd probably be a bit nervous. you sleep outside already?

you're probably damn near six figures, eh? that's nothing to sneeze at for some shady folks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you ever had someone try to jack you fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Have you ever had someone try to jack you fdd?



they always wait until it's harvested and cured. then they befriend me and just walk off with it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe they just like you....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2008)

well.... I wouldn't be aquainted with anyone just for ganjas... its the character and integrity that matters. want a body guard? $12 an hour....


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they always wait until it's harvested and cured. then they befriend me and just walk off with it.


Fuckasses! I hate people like that. It's one of the reasons why I really don't make friends easily, too many people are just too... meh.. fuck 'em.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they always wait until it's harvested and cured. then they befriend me and just walk off with it.


shit they just dont want to trim the beast is all.
how are you doing fdd?


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Fuckasses! I hate people like that. It's one of the reasons why I really don't make friends easily, too many people are just too... meh.. fuck 'em.



Ask them for money.............................


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah fdd. you should start collecting 'friend deposits' for insurance. it'd only be fair.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 15, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yeah fdd. you should start collecting 'friend deposits' for insurance. it'd only be fair.


 Here, let me drop off some friends at the pool, that's my friend deposit.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Here, let me drop off some friends at the pool, that's my friend deposit.


the cosby kids?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 15, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> the cosby kids?


huh????????


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 15, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> the cosby kids?


no silly stewie from family guy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

this is my outdoor grow thread. 



























this is some of my outdoor grow ......................


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

i fed them a full dose of veg and a full dose of bloom nutes 2 days ago. they really took it up. they are soooooo green and healthy.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i fed them a full dose of veg and a full dose of bloom nutes 2 days ago. they really took it up. they are soooooo green and healthy.



What nutes are you using now faded? I remember that you said you were using Gh's Floranova series but you said something about they were going to stop making it (I cant recall when You said that they would stop making it though)

I looked around today and there are a bunch of sites still advertising it for sale. Did you ever change to something else and if so what are you using now?

_____________________________________________
Also can I ask when your outdoor hijack plants start to flower during the year? Mine indica dom one seems to be trying to flower(possibly because Ive had crappy light with all the raining its been doing for 2 weeks straight)
But my lanky sativa pheno hijack is vegging again?


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 15, 2008)

They are looking amazing Fdd... If that was my backyard I would probably never get out of that chair except to eat, shit and feed the plants. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> What nutes are you using now faded? I remember that you said you were using Gh's Floranova series but you said something about they were going to stop making it (I cant recall when You said that they would stop making it though)
> 
> I looked around today and there are a bunch of sites still advertising it for sale. Did you ever change to something else and if so what are you using now?
> 
> ...



you're trippin'.  

i was using "metanaturals". now i'm using "age old grow" for veg and "metanaturals" for bloom. that is all. 






i just posted those pics. then i looked at them. i took them 3 hours ago when i first turned my sprinkler on. SHIT!!!!!! it's still on.

my backyard is literally under 3 inches of water.


----------



## Hank (Jul 15, 2008)

What are the ones in the pots Fdd? Are those the Hijacks? All in all this is a great grow. I can't wait to see these things go into flower

Hank.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're trippin'.
> 
> i was using "metanaturals". now i'm using "age old grow" for veg and "metanaturals" for bloom. that is all.
> 
> ...


oh thanks bro, I dont know how the hell i got that confused...(stoner blonde moment?)


Sorry to hear about the flooded yard, it happens to the best of us @ one point or another.(pray the watering ban officials dont see it and fine you though. lol) Im sure the grass will enjoy it though, it is looking very nice this year as well as the grass trees sitting all around it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

we're on well water for the lawns so the lawn police don't bother us. 

the two plants in the orange pots are santa berry, the one in the green pot is hijack. the rest are all kinds of different stuff.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 15, 2008)

I just found a Metanaturals site, says it's in stock (though I didn't try to purchase).


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I just found a Metanaturals site, says it's in stock (though I didn't try to purchase).



they stopped making the nitrogen last year.  Metanatruals


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

that's it. they make metanaturals about 10 miles from me. i pulled out the phone book. there they are. local listing right here in town. i call it. disconnected.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 15, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Sorry to hear about the flooded yard, it happens to the best of us @ one point or another.(pray the watering ban officials dont see it and fine you though. lol) Im sure the grass will enjoy it though, it is looking very nice this year as well as the grass trees sitting all around it.


Hey, I've forgotten that the hose was refilling the pool (at my folks' place).  Overnight.  


fdd2blk said:


> that's it. they make metanaturals about 10 miles from me. i pulled out the phone book. there they are. local listing right here in town. i call it. disconnected.


DAMMIT! Don't you hate that? I wonder why they stopped making it. How are you liking the Age Old so far? I just got myself some worm castings (should have seen how that was stuffed into my saddlebag) and an organic fertilizer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hey, I've forgotten that the hose was refilling the pool (at my folks' place).  Overnight.
> DAMMIT! Don't you hate that? I wonder why they stopped making it. How are you liking the Age Old so far? I just got myself some worm castings (should have seen how that was stuffed into my saddlebag) and an organic fertilizer.



the metanaturals was a lot stronger and only called for half as much. so you used half and got a larger dose. it was 16-0-0. the age old is 12-6-6. less nitrogen but more of the other stuff.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 15, 2008)

do the clubs pay as much for outside grown bud as bud grown indoors?
is there a big difference?
ive heard peoples opinions that my greenhouse widow wont smoke as good as my indoor widow (same mother plant)
i get better ventilation and pure sun.......so i figured it might be better outdoors than indoor............figured uve smoked tons of indoor and outdoor


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


I like this one best. I want to name it. I shall call her Squishy, and she shall be mine. And she shall be my Squishy. Ouch!!! Bad Squishy!!!


lol, I liked all the pics.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is my outdoor grow thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW, Those Are Some Of The Best Picture Perfect & Amazing Plant's, & To Be Right In Your BackYard!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,Best Of Luck, My Brother


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> no silly stewie from family guy.


at the risk of offending the thread purist: 

you've never heard of dropping the cosby kids off at the pool?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 16, 2008)

Finally made it to the end of this thread. Whew! Great grow fdd. When you say you used a full dose of veg and bloom nutes on each was that a gal of each or a gal total?

Don't you think you would get less growth with the shade cloth over your trees?


----------



## thesnowboarder (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're trippin'.
> 
> i was using "metanaturals". now i'm using "age old grow" for veg and "metanaturals" for bloom. that is all.



Fdd, may i ask where you buy these or if you happen to have a website that sell both, ive goggled but cant seam to find a place that sells both. There are no hydro shops in my area.

Also for me and for others, how much do you mix into water? Whats your ratio for these monsters.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2008)

i spent 3 hours in my garden this morning. each plant got about 15 gallons of water.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

yikes. thassa lotta watta. 

so how is the bud quality of the indoor vs. outdoor hijack?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like this one best. I want to name it. I shall call her Squishy, and she shall be mine. And she shall be my Squishy. Ouch!!! Bad Squishy!!!
> 
> 
> lol, I liked all the pics.





Squishy..???????????? 
This is Squish ..Its a purple kush type from Germany .. Squish is what its called in Germany ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> yikes. thassa lotta watta.
> 
> so how is the bud quality of the indoor vs. outdoor hijack?


the outdoor is much denser. the smell, flavor and high seem to be the same. 

i only have small samples of the indoor ready. when i get a few plants fully dried and cured i'll do an indoor compared to outdoor thread.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2008)

those Santa Berries look kinda small for being started as clones in January... or are they different ones from the start of this thread? You have indoor? I wanna see....!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Squishy..????????????
> This is Squish ..Its a purple kush type from Germany .. Squish is what its called in Germany ....


It was a Finding Nemo reference, lol, I didn't expect anyone to get it anyways.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It was a Finding Nemo reference, lol, I didn't expect anyone to get it anyways.


Fdd Isnt it awesome how Marijuana plants grow exponentially bigger. It makes me feel like im really losing out with these small indoor plants. I envy you, and im sure most of the others do as well. 

oh and wikid I read it and I caught it...watched it like 20 times when I first got my high def tv. Its so fucking crystal clear on my tv. Plus the movie is really good too, pure eye candy with an entertaining story. Great when your blazed, and really good when your tripping.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

my wife caught me watering ................


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 17, 2008)

lookin good fdd


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife caught me watering ................


 I wish I could still sit, squat and fold like that.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife caught me watering ................
> 
> View attachment 153466 View attachment 153467 View attachment 153468 View attachment 153469


That's me in about fifteen years.

Thanks for sparing the plumber's crack.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I wish I could still sit, squat and fold like that.



i have to take a Soma before i start and it's at least a 4 hour nap afterwards. of all things it has to be my back.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have to take a Soma before i start and it's at least a 4 hour nap afterwards. of all things it has to be my back.


I got some Soma and Flexiril when I was rear-ended last September. They put me fast, fast asleep. When the pain is really bad Darvocet does the trick, but I have to be careful or I build up tolerance really fast. I think I may have bursitis in my hips now, too. 

Dave just bought some rolling seats from Harbor Freight (that place is so much fun) for working on the bikes (he just bought a third bike last week, a little '79 CX500) and one is adjustable. It's going to also be my 'deck work' stool, for when I'm working on my plants. Or what's left of them.   hey, that's not funny.

Your yard is gonna look so barren when you cut those bushes down!


----------



## panselmo1989 (Jul 17, 2008)

idk if anyone has ever asked, but what happened to your back fdd? all i know is you broke it. btw all your plants look great.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

before ....................  




after .........................


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice ,, I need some firewood ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 17, 2008)

I should buy the house next door to you .. do you have gang problems there ?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

panselmo1989 said:


> idk if anyone has ever asked, but what happened to your back fdd? all i know is you broke it. btw all your plants look great.


Whoa.. I didn't know he broke his back.  I've never broken a bone before (which is amazing considering some of the dumbass things I've done to myself). And here all I have are herniated discs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

panselmo1989 said:


> idk if anyone has ever asked, but what happened to your back fdd? all i know is you broke it. btw all your plants look great.




we were out of town building a winery. i don't usually drink. the boss took us out to the pool hall one of the first nights out. all 5 of us got to drunk to drive. we walked back to the hotel. on the way back we were being dumb and drunk. breaking things and jumping thru shrubbery. i saw a small grouping of low hedges in the middle of a big lawn. i said "watch me do a cannonball into this bush". just as i jump my buddy screams "fdd, don't". i landed square on my tail bone on the cement slab that was surrounding the water piping. i missed the piping by inches. that would have been even worse. so the next morning i walked back to get the truck. halfway there i knew i was screwed. the boss never offered me any attention for it. just told me to get to work. i didn't have it looked at until just this year. it happened 4 years ago. my T5 is protruding into my sciatica. when it gets inflamed my right leg goes numb. i stumble a lot because of the weakness on one side. my balance is all outta whack. i get really bad muscle spasms that lay me out for 3 to 4 days. i am supposed to be getting an epidural to help relieve the pain but the Dr is lagging.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I should buy the house next door to you .. do you have gang problems there ?



my wife just told me the neighbors directly across from us may be moving. it's a really nice neighborhood for where it is. no gangs. it's quiet and safe. i have been here 15 years with no problems.


----------



## bterz (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds great maybe i'll move next door, too!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 17, 2008)

......where are the army guys?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> ......where are the army guys?


funny you should mention that. i was just planning something. give me a few days.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we were out of town building a winery. i don't usually drink. the boss took us out to the pool hall one of the first nights out. all 5 of us got to drunk to drive. we walked back to the hotel. on the way back we were being dumb and drunk. breaking things and jumping thru shrubbery. i saw a small grouping of low hedges in the middle of a big lawn. i said "watch me do a cannonball into this bush". just as i jump my buddy screams "fdd, don't". i landed square on my tail bone on the cement slab that was surrounding the water piping. i missed the piping by inches. that would have been even worse. so the next morning i walked back to get the truck. halfway there i knew i was screwed. the boss never offered me any attention for it. just told me to get to work. i didn't have it looked at until just this year. it happened 4 years ago. my T5 is protruding into my sciatica. when it gets inflamed my right leg goes numb. i stumble a lot because of the weakness on one side. my balance is all outta whack. i get really bad muscle spasms that lay me out for 3 to 4 days. i am supposed to be getting an epidural to help relieve the pain but the Dr is lagging.


Good luck with that. I was offered epidurals, with NO guarantees. I was also offered surgery, fuck THAT, they're not cutting into my back. When I lived in SoCal I finally got one pain management doc (my dad's a doc, too, so it's not like I have anything against western medicine) to refer me to an acupuncturist and she got me back to 80%. I wish she lived up here.


----------



## longlivemtb (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> before .................... View attachment 153533 View attachment 153534
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a panther FDD? That beast of a cat looks huge


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > before .................... View attachment 153533 View attachment 153534
> ...


----------



## longlivemtb (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like one cool cat you got FDD


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> longlivemtb said:
> 
> 
> > that's "my love". she's "my angel", "my princess".
> ...


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 17, 2008)

fuck i thought my 11kg tom was big what you feedin her on?


----------



## MSHERBY (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got a couple santa berry clones today. the club lists it at a 60% sativa 40% indica. it did very well last year. short stout plants with high yields. finished early. tight crystally nuggets of sweet smelling goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, LOOKS YUMMY!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 17, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> fuck i thought my 11kg tom was big what you feedin her on?


heavy on the nitrogen, sometimes foliar feeding


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^^roflmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife caught me watering ................
> 
> View attachment 153466 View attachment 153467 View attachment 153468 View attachment 153469


These pics, especially the third one, totally remind me of seeing my brother playing with his toys in the backyard when we were kids. It's a nice flash back. 



fdd2blk said:


> before .................... View attachment 153533 View attachment 153534
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever taken a photo a day from the same position and done like a time lapse thing? I've seen them of single plants, but it'd be killer to see a time lapse of your forest you got there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to apologize.... I missed the short stout part.... hey... I have a question if you don't mind. We are about to move. With my plants being where they are, how big they are, and so close to the outdoor flower.... would it be detrimental to them to move them 150 miles (some bumpy roads), and then flower them inside? I do have superthrive... if that would help, there are pics in my latest journal entry from yesterday. Your opinion on the matter would be appreciated.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have to apologize.... I missed the short stout part.... hey... I have a question if you don't mind. We are about to move. With my plants being where they are, how big they are, and so close to the outdoor flower.... would it be detrimental to them to move them 150 miles (some bumpy roads), and then flower them inside? I do have superthrive... if that would help, there are pics in my latest journal entry from yesterday. Your opinion on the matter would be appreciated.



if it's that or never see them again then i guess it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah... the ones under ground are in pots, and we would drive really slow, where we move to would either have private garden space, or an extra indoor room... Im stressin over it all the time... because we don't Have to move, but we can't take living in the city any more... we hate it where we are at (and some one might try to jack them here)... do you think that 1 1000w HPS, and four four foot 40w fluorescents would be enough to flower them?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks tight...!!!! COngrats.. AGAIN!

Where's the tent?

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2008)

last year at this date ...................  



yesterday .....................  

how am i doing?


----------



## T9X (Jul 18, 2008)

i wish i could grow a forest


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 18, 2008)

me too..............


----------



## abwhite86 (Jul 18, 2008)

me three . . . . . . . . . ................


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> last year at this date ................... View attachment 154068 View attachment 154069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad. fuck pots.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 18, 2008)

They look bigger FDD, wow! Did you go anything different in the grow compared to last year?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd say your doin real good. 3 plants last year = 1 plant this year.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 18, 2008)

FDD those are huge i'm jealous


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 18, 2008)

Chewwy, jesus, that avatar.....it's too early in the morning for me to be looking at shit like that. And I just ate.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Chewwy, jesus, that avatar.....it's too early in the morning for me to be looking at shit like that. And I just ate.


 I'm laughin' my ass off trying to come up with a clever caption for the sea pussies. Sea twats?


----------



## worble7 (Jul 18, 2008)

fdd4blk,
your house is going to smell so good really soon how much longer before they flower?
man them are some big ass plants i cant stop looking at them. jeff


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 18, 2008)

^ 
^^
^^^
|
|
| 4 lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 18, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm laughin' my ass off trying to come up with a clever caption for the sea pussies. Sea twats?


A pod of pussies? That's all I got...

Seriously though, that one's....

I'd like to put up an avatar that's something similar with a bunch of cocks, but I don't know if I'd be able to look at my own posts after a while.


----------



## worble7 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wiki,
fight back with a real Whale Penises pic http://www24.big.or.jp/~kyusoku/whale7/penis2.jpg


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> last year at this date ................... View attachment 154068 View attachment 154069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you learned something since last year. Let me know when you want to cut... I can bring a chain saw over. lol. WM


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

Widow Maker said:


> Looks like you learned something since last year. Let me know when you want to cut... I can bring a chain saw over. lol. WM



i have a chainsaw. how about you bring ten friends with scissors?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

they're frickin' huge. i'm getting nervous. they are doing there beginning of flower growth spurt thing. they are well over my head. i'm not scared of any in particular, other than being swallowed by them. i'm awe struck. i can't get to the back ones to feed anymore. i'm going to have to crawl underneath. the colas are going to get huge and i'm going to have to figure out a way to support all of them. that worries me. i'm looking at 100's of hours of trimming. that worries me. they already smell up our whole property. i'm no so worried about that but i don't want to be a "nuisance" to the neighborhood. as good as it smells some people don't want it constantly wafting into their yards. i worry about smell complaints. i'm not to worried about thieves but i do jump at every noise in the night. we have possums running around everywhere out there at night and they make some WEIRD noises. i wish they'd just flower so i can rst easy.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a chainsaw. how about you bring ten friends with scissors?


Ha! I feel your pain. Looks like one person, one plant, one week of trimming. Talk about gummin up your scissors. lol


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Widow Maker said:


> Ha! I feel your pain. Looks like one person, one plant, one week of trimming. Talk about gummin up your scissors. lol


If they are good @ trimming @ that. So you think theres any more tree forts in the horizon faded?


----------



## SlowGrow. (Jul 19, 2008)

-Humunuhumunuh. They are hitting their growth spurt now?!?!? I think Jorge Cervantes owes you a reach-around.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 19, 2008)

If they smell that much now, just imagine what its gunna be like in september. People in the neighborhood are gunna think theres a big family of skunks around.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a chainsaw. how about you bring ten friends with scissors?


Berkley area right? ;p I feel your pain 100's of hours of trimming, thats mind numbing....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a chainsaw. how about you bring ten friends with scissors?


here! i only charge scissor hash.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

get some 3/8" hose and snake it in to your plants... that is probably the easiest way to water... (as long as you can see good down there). Basil, Rosemary, and mint are all good herbs to have growing to help mask the smell. You also might want to start to mulch them with cedar bark (as that also usually masks the smell), but watch your humidity using cedar bark, you don't want mold.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> get some 3/8" hose and snake it in to your plants... that is probably the easiest way to water... (as long as you can see good down there). Basil, Rosemary, and mint are all good herbs to have growing to help mask the smell. You also might want to start to mulch them with cedar bark (as that also usually masks the smell), but watch your humidity using cedar bark, you don't want mold.....



i have a hose with a wand for water. it's the feeding with 5 gallon buckets that will get me. i need a feeder that i can attach to my hose. 

i don't think there is anyway to mask the smell. they aren't even flowering yet and our whole property stinks.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a hose with a wand for water. it's the feeding with 5 gallon buckets that will get me. i need a feeder that i can attach to my hose.


Get a 5-gallon bucket (or larger if you wanna make it easier). Drill a hole in it. Put a hose fitting in the hole. Elevate bucket. Done.



> i don't think there is anyway to mask the smell. they aren't even flowering yet and our whole property stinks.


Yeah, you're in trouble there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

the netting that I have around mine helps... and like I said... those herbs and cedar... no offense or anything, but I know some one that has some bigger than yours that started stinking a month or so ago... just talked to em today, he was the one that recommended the other garden herbs, and the cedar bark... I can get to about 30 feet away before I can seperate the herb smell from the rest of them I would post pics, but he would get hella hella pissed! It works though... not completely, but it blends the smell to make it harder to tell exactly what your smelling... I mean LOTS and LOTS of mint and rosemary etc..... and I am sure you notice they reek when you feed em? well that is where the cedar bark comes in.... oh well good luck


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

I just had another idea. Fill up your tub with feed solution, get a $30 submersible pump. It probably comes with an adapter for your hose, but if not get one and hook it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they're frickin' huge. i'm getting nervous. they are doing there beginning of flower growth spurt thing. they are well over my head. i'm not scared of any in particular, other than being swallowed by them. i'm awe struck. i can't get to the back ones to feed anymore. i'm going to have to crawl underneath. the colas are going to get huge and i'm going to have to figure out a way to support all of them. that worries me. i'm looking at 100's of hours of trimming. that worries me. they already smell up our whole property. i'm no so worried about that but i don't want to be a "nuisance" to the neighborhood. as good as it smells some people don't want it constantly wafting into their yards. i worry about smell complaints. i'm not to worried about thieves but i do jump at every noise in the night. we have possums running around everywhere out there at night and they make some WEIRD noises. i wish they'd just flower so i can rst easy.



Run a clothesline above the plants or two,, Pull it as tight as you can.. when you need to tie up a kola tie rope to the kola and then tie to the clothesline above ,,
The only way to Kill the smell is to plant some plants also that smell a lot .. Like honeysuckle, mint, stuff like that ..as for thieves .. invisible electic eyes set at different levels

NEW INVISIBLE SAFETY BEAM ALARM Sensor MOTION DETECTOR - eBay (item 380047638319 end time Jul-21-08 05:43:06 PDT)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

i've done this before.  i'm just saying.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've done this before.  i'm just saying.


for your feeding or your trees? yeah, i saw the drastic measures from last year. you've got your work cut out for you.

why are you still using 5-gallon containers to feed?


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 19, 2008)

Loving reading your journal
Your grow is unbelievable! Wish mine looked half as good (UK weather sucks this year)

I had a rough time this week with my neighbours and had to move the plants to a friends.
How do your neighbours mind?


----------



## worble7 (Jul 19, 2008)

i would help trim for a day just to get experience hehe never done it. i cant wait to see what all them nugs will look like and the colas.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> for your feeding or your trees? yeah, i saw the drastic measures from last year. you've got your work cut out for you.
> 
> why are you still using 5-gallon containers to feed?



the last time i fed i could get around them all. next time i will have to run to home depot and get a feeder to attach to me hose. we have one here but it's for dry food. i don't know why i'm using a 5 gallon bucket still. i have a 50 gallon drum and a pump, i'm just to lazy to drag it over. 

i think out loud a lot. 

i have some 10 X 10 canopies that i used last year. i will assemble them without the canopies and use the upper framework to tie my colas to.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

there yah go mate... get yourself a couple mature Carob trees for the smell.... if you can...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

well...., just check out this link...... Spicy, resinous, pungent


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> there yah go mate... get yourself a couple mature Carob trees for the smell.... if you can...



i'm not _that_ worried. i'm just saying. i got it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

ok cool.... cuz, about a week ago, this guy knocked on my door saying just that he followed his nose to my house, and he looked and me expectantly, I asked him if my house smelled like shit, and he wrinkled his nose and walked away.... I think he was trying to buy something or something... I wish these people would leave me alone....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> ok cool.... cuz, about a week ago, this guy knocked on my door saying just that he followed his nose to my house, and he looked and me expectantly, I asked him if my house smelled like shit, and he wrinkled his nose and walked away.... I think he was trying to buy something or something... I wish these people would leave me alone....



someone does that here and they are gonna have to knock on half the neighborhoods doors. everyone i know is medical. my buddy was just telling me a story of dude down the street form him that has shop lights set up over his outdoor garden running all night. you drive right past it on the street. he had to add sheets of plywood to the top of his fence to keep the kids from jumping it.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> someone does that here and they are gonna have to knock on half the neighborhoods doors. everyone i know is medical. my buddy was just telling me a story of dude down the street form him that has shop lights set up over his outdoor garden running all night. you drive right past it on the street. he had to add sheets of plywood to the top of his fence to keep the kids from jumping it.


well that's just asking for attention.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> well that's just asking for attention.



got mine.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

then it doesn't really sound like you need to worry about smell then... I do, there are tons of tweakers round here... god damn tweakers.... a wait, he already did!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

hey, since your staff... what do you do about disrespectful newcomers? outdoor GDP...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> hey, since your staff... what do you do about disrespectful newcomers? outdoor GDP...




in the top right corner of this post is an icon that has this "!!" click the offending post and it will report it to staff.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

cool thanx!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

lol.... I know tons of forest rangers.... lol.... I bet you would like being one too! think about all the gardens they come across!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

nuckin' futs!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 20, 2008)

do you FIM?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> do you FIM?


on a few of the smallest ones.


----------



## happygrits (Jul 20, 2008)

LOOKING AWESOME I hate the feeling of jeolosy and boy do I have it


----------



## happygrits (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey fdd2blk quick question,
Since you are staff, & hash instructor/professor may be you can tell me why some of my subscribed threads disaapear from my rollitup. My all women & your flavor of the week is gone from my site any ideas?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

happygrits said:


> Hey fdd2blk quick question,
> Since you are staff, & hash instructor/professor may be you can tell me why some of my subscribed threads disaapear from my rollitup. My all women & your flavor of the week is gone from my site any ideas?



i have no idea.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 20, 2008)

southern cal or northern cal...i think there is no reason why being in soCA, i too could have plants like that. 
whats the secret? start them indoors in january and by the time sept or oct comes around ,, its a jungle?? fresh water at night and nutes in the morning? lots of TLC of course?? 
I am impressed!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

i was just crawling around thru my garden. i have powdery mildew everywhere. i have no idea what to do except cry. i've been keeping the ground wet underneath everything to try to keep the cat from shitting in my trenches. i think that caused it. i will let the ground dry out and not spray the surrounding ares anymore. i don't think my moist green lawn is helping either. i'll go cry now.


----------



## happygrits (Jul 20, 2008)

Soooo sooorrrryyyy


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good my friend , Looking good ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

i know they spray sulphur in the vineyards, i'm not sure how they go about it though. it may come as a powder that you mix with water and spray. i'll have to do some research. this really sucks.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 20, 2008)

How about thinning out some of the canopy and leaf cover while you're at it? Let's some more transpiration occur without moisture buildup. 

Hey, got milk..? Using Milk to Control Powdery Mildew | Garden Pest Tip


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was just crawling around thru my garden. i have powdery mildew everywhere. i have no idea what to do except cry. i've been keeping the ground wet underneath everything to try to keep the cat from shitting in my trenches. i think that caused it. i will let the ground dry out and not spray the surrounding ares anymore. i don't think my moist green lawn is helping either. i'll go cry now.


Fuck I hate that stuff. I've lost many squash and watermelon to it. I didn't find something that successfully treated it - the plants were toast before I could do anything. You can physically remove it at first

I wouldn't blame yourself. It just shows up sometimes.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 20, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> How about thinning out some of the canopy and leaf cover while you're at it? Let's some more transpiration occur without moisture buildup.
> 
> Hey, got milk..? Using Milk to Control Powdery Mildew | Garden Pest Tip





ceestyle said:


> Fuck I hate that stuff. I've lost many squash and watermelon to it. I didn't find something that successfully treated it - the plants were toast before I could do anything. You can physically remove it at first
> 
> I wouldn't blame yourself. It just shows up sometimes.


Hey, guys! I can find more if'n ya like. I have a friend who's a master gardener, and her mom's even more masterful a gardener than she.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hey, guys! I can find more if'n ya like. I have a friend who's a master gardener, and her mom's even more masterful a gardener than she.


I would be very interested.


----------



## bterz (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck fdd!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 20, 2008)

when it Started with mine, I just let them dry out, and set them out in the wind, picked off most of the mildew leaves, and vwalla no mildew.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 20, 2008)

It appears that starting at a 10% dilution ratio, for cow's milk (fat content not mentioned in any articles I can find directly) is the way to start, and appears to have significant efficacy with a few different bugs. (wow!) Spider mites are among those affected by milk applications.
Science News / A Dairy Solution To Mildew Woes
http://www.zerowaste.sa.gov.au/prog_garden.php
www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/particip.rtf
Wow, search NewScientist (the online pub), Google gives up an assload of hits.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 20, 2008)

Fdd I got a solution. Wouldnt be too much work either. Im also sure you can get what you need to do it.

Ok when the sun goes down cover everything with a big tarp or plastic or whatever. Shit you could even do just sections at a time if you dont have a big enough tarp or enough plastic. but anyways get a sulphur burner and Place it under the tarp or plastic with the plants and just let it go for a bit. Im really stoned/hungover so I have no idea how much sense I just made. Im sure you get what im saying though...you somehow always do hahahaha.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

*watching and waiting* Damn, now I'm I feel anxious


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

Vineyard literature on PM: Strategies to Control Powdery Mildew | Practical Winery & Vineyard Magazine

Skip to the very end for conclusions.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

The bottom line is that there are phosphate-based treatments that are essentially organic that are good to eradicate the existing fungus, and sulfur is only effective as a preventative agent.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 20, 2008)

how do you even grow weed that huge like... it's like a fucking bush. a huge massive bud bush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

i can't use anything that will kill bugs. i have pirate bugs that i need and if i spray anything that kills bugs it will hurt them. i can't hurt the pirate bugs.



i have gone behind everything and thinned out all the trumpet vines. they were blocking airflow. i now have a nice breeze blowing thru the back. i will STOP water the surrounding area. i went thru and removed all the dead leaves. basically just gonna clean things up and let them dry out and see what happens. if i had them in pots i could just spread them out. they got too thick and bushy.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sure you will, but keep a close eye on them. PM spreads fast.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I'm sure you will, but keep a close eye on them. PM spreads fast.




i'm gonna buy a big jug of zero tolerance, just in case. i met ed today.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

what do the pirate bugs eat?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna buy a big jug of zero tolerance, just in case. i met ed today.


awesome. how did you make that happen? i'm reading about that "beta version" treatment right now ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> what do the pirate bugs eat?



they eat everything and it's eggs. they have a proboscis that stick into the eggs and larvae of the bad bugs and suck the juices out. 











i do like they direction you sent me in though. i will look into the vineyard supply place tomorrow as well.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Bugs freak me out. Even helpful bugs, especially if they look like THAT


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 20, 2008)

lol... natures fine balance.... sigh


----------



## longlivemtb (Jul 20, 2008)

So pirate bugs don't harm the plant at all? or is there some long term damage they can do? How are they when you harvest the plant? easy to get rid of when its time to cut down? So many questions, but I'm so curious


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 20, 2008)

Couldn't they just be a little CUTER? Look at praying mantis, those things are UGLY. If I slept outside and woke up with one on me I'd flip. *shudders*


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

i think praying mantises look awesome. i remember when i lived in sacto i ran across my first and had a serious wtf moment.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 20, 2008)

YouTube - Praying Mantis Eating A Potato Bug

YouTube - Giant praying mantis eating lunch


----------



## abwhite86 (Jul 20, 2008)

yes yes yes


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

remember the guy with the plywood on top of his fence to block the view from the street? Pot-growing operation found in west SR home | PressDemocrat.com | The Press Democrat | Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

it's a wonder what people think they can get away with.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

hmmm... hate it when that happens, but it really shouldn't happen like that... sad sad times...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

his outdoor was weak ....... Sports - Preps | PressDemocrat.com | The Press Democrat | Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> his outdoor was weak ....... Sports - Preps | PressDemocrat.com | The Press Democrat | Santa Rosa, CA


LMAO...that's hillarious.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Two people are in jail or prison... sad... they shouldn't have had it like that though.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Two people are in jail or prison... sad... they shouldn't have had it like that though.....



they got greedy.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm chopped liver.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm chopped liver.


well i'm certainly not going to spray milk all over my garden. 



i sprayed a VERY diluted solution of zero tolerance on the three worst plants. i mixed about 4 or 5 tablespoons to 2 quarts of water and misted heavily. hopefully my buggies will run away safely. doubtful though. it only seems to be on three plants so far. i may be ok.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

good luck. 

i have to admit i'm skeptical that those oils kill PM, but it would be awesome if they did. if they don't, there's always the organic salts.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 21, 2008)

hows the powdery mildew goin? Have you tried baking soda? 

That guy is crazy he definitely got a little greedy hahaha 

Give us some pictures soon


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hows the powdery mildew goin? Have you tried baking soda?
> 
> That guy is crazy he definitely got a little greedy hahaha
> 
> Give us some pictures soon



i tried baking soda in the past and it leaves a residue.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

if I were you, I would use the sulfur burner and canopy method. My master gardener friend had PM two years ago, infested half of his plants in like two days, and he said that it worked like a charm (though it does stunt growth, and he doesn't recommend doing it once they are deep into the flower cycle).
Money=Greed..... and greed is the most destructive power that I know to come out of fear... I must admit the I am susceptible just like everyone else to this weakness. My Cinderella is Female!  cheers....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> if I were you, I would use the sulfur burner and canopy method. My master gardener friend had PM two years ago, infested half of his plants in like two days, and he said that it worked like a charm (though it does stunt growth, and he doesn't recommend doing it once they are deep into the flower cycle).
> Money=Greed..... and greed is the most destructive power that I know to come out of fear... I must admit the I am susceptible just like everyone else to this weakness. My Cinderella is Female!  cheers....


thats what I was sayin


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

i went to the hydro store and bought some of this ...... Hydroponics : Safer Gro Mildew Cure, 1 Quart
it's gonna kill my bugs but i'm sure they will repopulate.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went to the hydro store and bought some of this ...... Hydroponics : Safer Gro Mildew Cure, 1 Quart
> it's gonna kill my bugs but i'm sure they will repopulate.


give up on Ed already?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 21, 2008)

Guess no one had milk.  


Or chopped liver....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> give up on Ed already?


the stuff i bought you dilute with water and it cost half the price. ed's stuff cost twice as much and says to use straight. i had to go with the better deal. i think they are both close to the same thing. i may have been able to dilute the zero but it says it's not needed. dude at hydro store said the stuff i bought runs "hot" so to mix it weak. i think it will go a lot further. 



milk sounds nasty.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the stuff i bought you dilute with water and it cost half the price. ed's stuff cost twice as much and says to use straight. i had to go with the better deal. i think they are both close to the same thing. i may have been able to dilute the zero but it says it's not needed. dude at hydro store said the stuff i bought runs "hot" so to mix it weak. i think it will go a lot further.
> 
> 
> 
> milk sounds nasty.


who cares how it sounds .. it smells awful!

wait, but i thought you already bought ed's stuff. you take it back, or you just don't want to have to buy more for the whole crop?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> who cares how it sounds .. it smells awful!
> 
> wait, but i thought you already bought ed's stuff. you take it back, or you just don't want to have to buy more for the whole crop?


i had some in stock.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 21, 2008)

Got any pics of the powdery mildew? Can it kill the plant if left untreated?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> Got any pics of the powdery mildew? Can it kill the plant if left untreated?



at this point it doesn't hurt much. what happens is all the stems of the fan leaves get it on it. then the plant flowers and the buds grow over these leaf stems. then in the fall when it rains or there is heavy day time fog the mildew explodes up along the stems and gets all over the buds. so if i kill it now i won't have it later.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 21, 2008)

Seek and destroy


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> at this point it doesn't hurt much. what happens is all the stems of the fan leaves get it on it. then the plant flowers and the buds grow over these leaf stems. then in the fall when it rains or there is heavy day time fog the mildew explodes up along the stems and gets all over the buds. so if i kill it now i won't have it later.


In the worst case, it covers the leaves and chokes out the plant by blocking light and preventing photosynthesis. The foliage yellows and dies. It spreads rapidly and kills all foliage. No foliage, no food. No food, no plant.

As I mentioned, Ive seen squash and watermelon go from flourishing to compost in less than two weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> In the worst case, it covers the leaves and chokes out the plant by blocking light and preventing photosynthesis. The foliage yellows and dies. It spreads rapidly and kills all foliage. No foliage, no food. No food, no plant.
> 
> As I mentioned, Ive seen squash and watermelon go from flourishing to compost in less than two weeks.


i get it every year.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey,.... you know anything about forbidden treasure?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Hey,.... you know anything about forbidden treasure?


nope.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i get it every year.


Well, if you didn't create so much shade with all that damned foliage, it wouldn't be so much of a problem ....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 22, 2008)

Your green thumb will be your down fall


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 22, 2008)

Well good thing you caught it early than. I think I might have some on 1 plant but I thought it was dirt on the leaves, now its gone bright yellow and may be too late. If space is getting to be a huge problem you could always rent a tree transplanter and move 1 or 2 of them


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> Well good thing you caught it early than. I think I might have some on 1 plant but I thought it was dirt on the leaves, now its gone bright yellow and may be too late. If space is getting to be a huge problem you could always rent a tree transplanter and move 1 or 2 of them


now that's a tool. i need me one of those.


----------



## worble7 (Jul 22, 2008)

i also noticed on one plant thats almost done budding this gray looking power on the leafs should i pull or hit the shop for some of that juice fdd got? its a small plant maybe 1 1/2 feet. thanks for your help jeff


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

fuck you're in trouble. that's probably botrytis, not PM. first thing to do is remove everything affected ... stay on top of it because it moves fast. keep everything as dry as possible. Anything that will kill it you don't want on your buds. Good luck. Watch it post-harvest too - once you remove your nugs, it will still spread.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 22, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> fuck you're in trouble. that's probably botrytis,


go with what ceestyle just recomended to you and be very alert of what the stuff is doing (make sure it isnt progressing)
I know a buddies indoor setup was wiped out totally in about 3-4 weeks from botrytis. I think it could prob do it sooner than that.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

*** end thread hijack ***


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

you're all trippin'. i get this in the same spot next to that shed every year when i water the ground. i'm dumb. it's simple powdery mildew. i had it last year and the year before. i sprayed a very diluted solution of zero and it killed a lot of it. i have the mildew killer i will use as well. i am going to borrow a friends sulphur burner and put my canopies up for a day. i can do 10 X 10 at a time.



this morning. i think i have things under control.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats good to here, I would hate to see all your hard work go without the deserved rewards! I was wondering when the time to take clones is? I have seed stock, but I will want to keep the forbidden treasure going, and the GDP that I have. Would you mind peeping my journal and guessing what kind of yields I can expect? That is really important to me, because I don't want to run out before I can harvest again. My wife MAKES me smoke at Least 3 times a day, and that means like an O lik every week and a half to two weeks.... Thanks man!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 22, 2008)

So fdd now that your throwin all this drama into it....whens he big heli chase....and the roadblock?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> So fdd now that your throwin all this drama into it....whens he big heli chase....and the roadblock?



damnit, you caught me. yes, alot of my posts are drama. i do it for learning purposes. i pretend not to know. but i really do. this way when i try something it works every time. hehehhehehe people learn from this. it encourages them. plus my plants are just beautiful. it makes me giddy.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> damnit, you caught me. yes, alot of my posts are drama. i do it for learning purposes. i pretend not to know. but i really do. this way when i try something it works every time. hehehhehehe people learn from this. it encourages them. plus my plants are just beautiful. it makes me giddy.




thats fucked up .. funny but still wrong ,,,, ^5


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're all trippin'. i get this in the same spot next to that shed every year when i water the ground. i'm dumb. it's simple powdery mildew. i had it last year and the year before. i sprayed a very diluted solution of zero and it killed a lot of it. i have the mildew killer i will use as well. i am going to borrow a friends sulphur burner and put my canopies up for a day. i can do 10 X 10 at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure looks under control to me. it must not atack MJ in the same way it does other softer foliage .. 'cause the cases of PM I had were since I moved here, and I've got similar climate.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> thats fucked up .. funny but still wrong ,,,, ^5



if you're learning though, and you follow along, it's kinda good. it goes like this.

oh no, i have mildew.

i will try letting things dry out and kill the existing mildew.

it works.

people see this, now they know. it's a lot better than me running outside and trying 20 different UNKNOWN remedies then posting how my plants are even worse. this way i'm not guessing and confusing those who really want to learn something. i've been doing this for 20+ years in one form or another. i do learn new things everyday but most of this is basic stuff. i haven't done anything.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if you're learning though, and you follow along, it's kinda good. it goes like this.
> 
> oh no, i have mildew.
> 
> ...


 ... and this is why I pass any outdoor questions I get to you ... nothing like experience.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2008)

i have my canopy set-up. the hydro store opens in an hour. i'm going to go buy a sulphur burner. i need one anyways. i know 2 people that have them but getting them to get off their ass and get it to me sucks. fuck 'em, i'll get my own.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2008)

the canopy is 10 X 10 at the bottom of the legs and peaks out at 10 feet. i fit it over 2 plants.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 23, 2008)

...is what i did when i saw those pics
so the canopy lets in light? working like a greenhouse?
it seems like they wont get as much sun as before. but correct me if im wrong


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2008)

i've given up on my hydro store and found a new one. the new one is 2 blocks further down the road. so now i have to go 6 blocks instead of 4. i walked in the door and said, "i need a sulphur burner". this was after i went to home depot and spent 50 dollars on more tarps and clamps. he says, "we don't have those anymore". WTF? he said something about not being able to get the sulphur due to new laws. ??   also said no one buys burners any more anyways. so i stomp out and jump in my truck. i drive the two extra blocks. i walk in the door of the "other" place and say, "you don't sell sulphur burners do you"? he says, "yes, we have them right here". he walks over and grabs one off the shelf. right next to it is 10 bottles of sulphur. WTF?? again. i tell him my story. he says, "they can get it, they just aren't trying hard enough". i told him they better start trying harder because i'm coming here first from now on. 


i figure an hour then i'll move it over. 

View attachment 157151 View attachment 157152 View attachment 157153


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 23, 2008)

it'd be nice if they made shade tents with porous cloth containing fungicide.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 23, 2008)

holy shit bro. Its been a while since Ive dropped in. I see that you have a makeshift tent around some of your plants and I read on this page that you were looking for a sulfer burner. Are you having problems with mold? Ah disregard that, Ill go see after I post.

Ive never had to use a sulfer burner so I know nada about them. Ive always heard to use them @ a last resort though....Like I said, i know jack about them.
Can they be harmful somehow?
Ive always been able to take care of any mold problems by raising temperatures and lowering humidity, is there anyway you could throw a dehumidifier in the enclosure? Or would the smoke fuck it up somehow?
Sorry to hear about the troubles faded


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> damnit, you caught me. yes, alot of my posts are drama. i do it for learning purposes. i pretend not to know. but i really do. this way when i try something it works every time. hehehhehehe people learn from this. it encourages them. plus my plants are just beautiful. it makes me giddy.



moo-ha! So there IS a method to the madness! But it is a good idea. For me to teach people I have to post alot... 

but as far as it goes I couldent have said it better myself


ceestyle said:


> nothing like experience.


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Jul 23, 2008)

nice work on setting up the conopy!! must have kept ya busy most of the day. hope all goes well. fuckin mold. 
Do you have a thread started for your lowryder grow? If not ,can ya throw up a couple recent pics of em?


----------



## worble7 (Jul 23, 2008)

fdd2blk.
that starting to look like a crime scene with the canopy . goodluck let me know iam dealing with mold also. jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2008)

i burned for 7 hours. the wind was blowing a breeze thru all day so i'm not sure how effective this was. i did spray one small plant with the mildew stopper. i will check everything in the am and see where i am at.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 24, 2008)

i know how u feel
ive been fighting spidermites for a months.
ive tried several diff sprays and they only work for awhile and then they come back
i sprayed with a special organic oil this week.....gonna give it another spray this weekend and see where i am.......its very hard when my plants are so bushy and they are inclosed........good luck with the mildew...i had it on my tomato plants one year and was a bitch to get rid of.......but indoors is always much harder.......


----------



## tooPhat (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi FDD, im sure you have seen it before but i keep reading about aspirin and water for treating mildew. Maybe try it on one of your affected plants, the dose that keeps popping up is 3 aspirin to 4 gallons of water sprayed on. Hate to see you lose any of those lovely plants.

dagobaker spidermite are a real pain as your finding out, have you tried predators?

The Spider Mite Control Info Page



Good luck.


----------



## jpremo (Jul 24, 2008)

Just when you start to feel good  about your grow you look at FDD's back yard and your selfesteem  goes down the shitter. My compliments to the chef FDD... Wish I could have a sampling....

Your going to have to hire some illegal immigrants to trim those babies come harvest...


----------



## daveg1i (Jul 24, 2008)

no shit dude...tru on dat 

i figured ide start mine early as hell like he does and ide get some nice bushy ass plants but nothing like his... ide like to kno the secretkiss-ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

so i still see some mildew this morning. i don't think i sealed my canopies enough. i had too much breeze blowing thru. i went ahead and sprayed them with mildew stopper.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 24, 2008)

will you be able to use the spray throughout flowering? is it organic?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> will you be able to use the spray throughout flowering? is it organic?


yes it's organic but i don't think i will be needing to spray it into flowering. once i kill what i have going on i think i will be ok. i've let the soil dry out on top and i have nice airflow now. i just got jammed up for a second.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 24, 2008)

good to hear. when do you think they will start flowering? i dont know much about santa berry... is it a hybrid? looks like one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> good to hear. when do you think they will start flowering? i dont know much about santa berry... is it a hybrid? looks like one.


they are slowly showing signs. the santa berry is a local hybrid. i have no idea what it is.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they are slowly showing signs. the santa berry is a local hybrid. i have no idea what it is.



So do have a massive glass jar the size a small car for curing?

With a cement mixer to turn them


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they are slowly showing signs. the santa berry is a local hybrid. i have no idea what it is.


awesome. can i ask a favor of you? i am on my first grow, so even after reading up, i havent concluded what is wrong with my plants. can you check them out for me (link in my sig, page 8 )? it would be very appreciated


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> awesome. can i ask a favor of you? i am on my first grow, so even after reading up, i havent concluded what is wrong with my plants. can you check them out for me (link in my sig, page 8 )? it would be very appreciated


nitrogen, nitrogen, nitrogen.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMN those plants are looking deliciously HUGE!!!!!Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> DAMN those plants are looking deliciously HUGE!!!!!Keep up the good work!!!



hello, my friend. good to see you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 24, 2008)

uhh... gotta problem... gotta move, some one is coming to see the place on Sat. Its thurs. Gotta move the plants (thats exactly why they are still in pots... they are about 6-7 feet tall including the 2 foot pots. I am broke! can't rent a Uhaul or anything.... no trailer..... got the gas in my truck..... how do I move them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> uhh... gotta problem... gotta move, some one is coming to see the place on Sat. Its thurs. Gotta move the plants (thats exactly why they are still in pots... they are about 6-7 feet tall including the 2 foot pots. I am broke! can't rent a Uhaul or anything.... no trailer..... got the gas in my truck..... how do I move them?




wrap the pots in several plastic trash bags. tape it up good so the soil doesn't fall out. you may even pack some newspaper on top of the soil to help hold it in. once you have the pot wrapped and secure you can either box them in big boxes and lay them down or wrap them in more bags or a tarp and lay them down. i'm not sure how far you are going but this should be good for an hour or two. if they are cut off from fresh air for too long it could mess with them. 

this is just an idea off the top of my head.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 24, 2008)

I love you faded.... wont let me rep+ you....


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wrap the pots in several plastic trash bags. tape it up good so the soil doesn't fall out. you may even pack some newspaper on top of the soil to help hold it in. once you have the pot wrapped and secure you can either box them in big boxes and lay them down or wrap them in more bags or a tarp and lay them down. i'm not sure how far you are going but this should be good for an hour or two. if they are cut off from fresh air for too long it could mess with them.
> 
> this is just an idea off the top of my head.


nah just walk them


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 24, 2008)

40 miles? Thats intriguing...... I will consider that..... I would definitely do it if it was just across town, and I could cover the distance in one day.... but 40 miles, I don't know... thats a long walk.... I started a thread about it the in the "General section".


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> 40 miles? Thats intriguing...... I will consider that..... I would definitely do it if it was just across town, and I could cover the distance in one day.... but 40 miles, I don't know... thats a long walk.... I started a thread about it the in the "General section".


I was just joking man, good luck with everything

but if it was africa they would


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

i went shopping. i bought a new tent. haven't set it up yet. couple more weeks. i also got some solar walkway lights and some tiki torches. i put tape on the backside of the walkway lights to prevent them from shining on my plants. it's just one small LED but i don't wanna take any chances on messing up my light cycle. the tiki torches are burning citronella oil to help keep the moths away. plus they just look cool. 

   


i will get some better pics after dark.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went shopping. i bought a new tent. haven't set it up yet. couple more weeks. i also got some solar walkway lights and some tiki torches. i put tape on the backside of the walkway lights to prevent them from shining on my plants. it's just one small LED but i don't wanna take any chances on messing up my light cycle. the tiki torches are burning citronella oil to help keep the moths away. plus they just look cool.
> 
> View attachment 157898 View attachment 157899 View attachment 157900 View attachment 157901
> 
> ...


I was gunna make fun about the light cycle and the lights but you beat me too it


----------



## wb456 (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went shopping. i bought a new tent. haven't set it up yet. couple more weeks. i also got some solar walkway lights and some tiki torches. i put tape on the backside of the walkway lights to prevent them from shining on my plants. it's just one small LED but i don't wanna take any chances on messing up my light cycle. the tiki torches are burning citronella oil to help keep the moths away. plus they just look cool.
> 
> View attachment 157898 View attachment 157899 View attachment 157900 View attachment 157901
> 
> ...


In the first picture. The large mommas draw the attention but the small potted sweety pies look pretty damn good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

wb456 said:


> In the first picture. The large mommas draw the attention but the small potted sweety pies look pretty damn good.


those just came out from inside. they were put into my flower room a few weeks later than everything else. i just shut my indoor down so these are finishing the last few weeks outside.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> those just came out from inside. they were put into my flower room a few weeks later than everything else. i just shut my indoor down so these are finishing the last few weeks outside.


But now there gonna be exposed to all sorts of diseases pests that theyve never been exposed to. and the the club members will have nothing for their meds


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

mjetta said:


> But now there gonna be exposed to all sorts of diseases pests that theyve never been exposed to. and the the club members will have nothing for their meds



what disease? what pests? do you see any disease or pests? there better not be any disease or pests.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha go get em


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

but seriously actually, dont they have some kind of immune system equivalent like people.

if a person is locked up their whole life then taken outside they will get all kinds of diseases cause they have no immunity

like why nerds all have allergies


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

mjetta said:


> but seriously actually, dont they have some kind of immune system equivalent like people.
> 
> if a person is locked up their whole life then taken outside they will get all kinds of diseases cause they have no immunity
> 
> like why nerds all have allergies



who told you this?  they may react to the change in light intensity and spectrum but i have no pests or disease. nothing that's going to attack them anyways.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who told you this?  they may react to the change in light intensity and spectrum but i have no pests or disease. nothing that's going to attack them anyways.


No one told me this applies to plants, just speculation

but it is true with humans, thats what vaccinations are, mini exposure to diseases to build immunity so if you are exposed it doesnt affect you, you know what i mean


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

mjetta said:


> No one told me this applies to plants, just speculation
> 
> but it is true with humans, thats what vaccinations are, mini exposure to diseases to build immunity so if you are exposed it doesnt affect you, you know what i mean


humans can also talk and drive cars.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> humans can also talk and drive cars.


dude, a debate is opening up here

do your plants have a concience?

just kidding,

im so high holy shit

just harvested, im so mad at my plants


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 24, 2008)

your plants might get sunburned and blister up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

fuckin' swarm of locust may come get them.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

so many things can happen

Shelter them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

im the guy whos gonna shelter my kids too much and there gonna end up anti-social-?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

tiki's are lit.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

why is there still daylight in cali?

what magic are you weaving?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

still daylight in portland ... barely.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> still daylight in portland ... barely.


i must be on the edge of the world


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just caught up on your thread fdd, sorry to here about the mildew  I'm sure you will fix it and make everything work out fine. Good luck and great work

Tom


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Just caught up on your thread fdd, sorry to here about the mildew  I'm sure you will fix it and make everything work out fine. Good luck and great work
> 
> Tom


it's gone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

now it's dark out. i should have a party.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 24, 2008)

haha you sleeping with those beauties FDD looks like your spending alot of time with em LOL, our fucking med bill keeps getting shitcanned here im seriously about to move into your backyard lol 

here 1 plant can get you 15 years to life


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's dark out. i should have a party.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157994 View attachment 157995 View attachment 157996 View attachment 157997


Looks nice.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's dark out. i should have a party.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157994 View attachment 157995 View attachment 157996 View attachment 157997


Beautiful .


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Beautiful .


true.... i was just thinking yesterday how cool it would be to be surrounded by marijuana plants.... And now i know its gona be fucking great !

 Lovely ^^


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 25, 2008)

How long do the torches burn with one fillup? Where are the hula girls? Have you ever tried those eletric bug zappers with a blue glow? I use those in the greenhouse when we have moths.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> How long do the torches burn with one fillup? Where are the hula girls? Have you ever tried those eletric bug zappers with a blue glow? I use those in the greenhouse when we have moths.



i bought the bug zapper last week.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 25, 2008)

Put a bucket under the zapper and save the bugs, they're great in compost and the fish love 'em.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 26, 2008)

never thought about bugs in compost.....great idea
i have about 10000 jap beetles i can use right now......lol


----------



## Inverted (Jul 26, 2008)

You were worried about the light pollution from the LED's but not the Tiki Torches??? I would imagine they are putting off lumens...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

still growing ...................


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Jul 26, 2008)

That is a beautiful shade of green. Those plants are getting massive!!!
youre going to get some serious weight of those beasts.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 26, 2008)

you shoud be a little more considerate of kitty....Hows he spossed to poo with you out there taking pictures of his favorite places to go.
Im sorry, I couldent help it
The ladies are looking wonderful faded. Ive never though about this until now, You grow lots of plants from seed outdoors. I imagine that the hijack out there now are from seed actually....How many males do you end up with approx each year? I seem to have had a VERY high ratio of females in mine....Anyway you will let a male get to flowering for 1 week and cut all the pollen for me? Lol I was just thinking that if you even did that you would have so much pollen that itd prob total an ounce alone. I could seed every hair on one of my plants with your males.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> you shoud be a little more considerate of kitty....Hows he spossed to poo with you out there taking pictures of his favorite places to go.
> Im sorry, I couldent help it
> The ladies are looking wonderful faded. Ive never though about this until now, You grow lots of plants from seed outdoors. I imagine that the hijack out there now are from seed actually....How many males do you end up with approx each year? I seem to have had a VERY high ratio of females in mine....Anyway you will let a male get to flowering for 1 week and cut all the pollen for me? Lol I was just thinking that if you even did that you would have so much pollen that itd prob total an ounce alone. I could seed every hair on one of my plants with your males.





i have no males as of yet. i killed a few early in the spring. everything out there is a female except 4 small plants that haven't show sex yet. i just started them a month or so ago. i started 7 and so far 2 are females. i need a male really bad. i gave a friend 100 or so hijack F2 seeds. he started germing them a few weeks ago. they started to pop after 12 hours and he had a 100% germination rate at 3 days. he said in a few weeks i can come over and pick out some males. if he gets any. lol


----------



## bterz (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy crap thats great.
Would a clone ever get that big??   

Anyways..can I come pick up a hijack to? A female one, though


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2008)

bterz said:


> Holy crap thats great.
> Would a clone ever get that big??
> 
> Anyways..can I come pick up a hijack to? A female one, though


half of those plants are clones taken from the plants next to them. i topped a few of the original seed plants and the clones taken from them are now the same size. 


this is a clone from the plant next to it.


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Jul 27, 2008)

You've had huge plants like this before, yeah? What's the average haul for a season's grow for you?


----------



## bterz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats just for my non-believer friend that recently signed aboard RIU..  

I win..thanks fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2008)

vcrew.gambit said:


> You've had huge plants like this before, yeah? What's the average haul for a season's grow for you?


i don't really have an average.one year it was 9 ounces. the next it was a pound and a 1/4. then i almost hit 3 lbs. now it's just a lot.


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha, alright. Well, that's the biggest crop I've ever seen on the internet, can't wait to see how much you end up with.


----------



## SHIZI (Jul 27, 2008)

MY GOD>...........................those pics are breathtaking man!


CALIGROWN said:


> yes sir......................


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow! how do you find it from the neighbors? lol or if you have any. aw cute kitty!!


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 27, 2008)

lookin good man how ironic lookin 4 a male and everyone else is murdering 'em lol hope you find a nice hijack bloke to sex up 1 of them ladies lol


----------



## siin82 (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you buy those clones at a club? I didn't think the clubs sold clones.


----------



## abwhite86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good look.............


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 27, 2008)

the "little guy" in the third pic needs a blast of some nitrogen 
jk, they look great


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2008)

siin82 said:


> Did you buy those clones at a club? I didn't think the clubs sold clones.


the clubs sell clones. 


all the bigger ones are from seed or cuttings from the ones from seed. i bought a few clones late in the season.


----------



## MDgrow (Jul 27, 2008)

siin82 said:


> Did you buy those clones at a club? I didn't think the clubs sold clones.


Where i live, they sell plants that are at least 1.5 ft tall at the clubs.


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 27, 2008)

do the clubs collect tax for purchases?
if so all states should jump on the band wagon......


----------



## Petrostyle (Jul 28, 2008)

Yo fdd I read somewhere earlier in this megathread that you ended up with like 9.5 ounces one year and two pounds or something another year and speculated that you'd get "a lot" this year... So how much do you think you'll get? I've seen all the pics and stuff and everything looks great. I'm guessing it'll be close to two p's a plant? Last year mine were ultra-bushy like that just from topping and tying down, but were still only like a little more than half as tall as yours and I still got 1+ pounds per. So what ya think? Also curious what everyone else thinks you'll get.


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Jul 28, 2008)

MADDD PROPS!!!!!! thats about as much as i can say... did i see that you found white mold /mildew?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

mildew is all but gone. 


i found a better way to feed as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

my unibomber pose.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 28, 2008)

That's good,how about some updated pics of the trees?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

security system in place.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you sleeping out there yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> Are you sleeping out there yet?


i don't know, am i? care to find out?


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know, am i? care to find out?


 No thanks


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 28, 2008)

I am the unabomber ... making bombs out of toothpicks and glue. I put them in the mail, and I send them to you ...

that sprayer's pretty damn nice.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> security system in place.
> 
> View attachment 160383 View attachment 160384


That is awesome. Are you armed?


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 29, 2008)

arent those things going to double at least during flowering?
seems like they are 7 feet tall already.........lol.........good luck........
im topping mine today to get ready for the flowering stretch.......


----------



## worble7 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice bright yellow tent like anyone thinking about jumping the fence will not see that and run for the hills. Also I have the same spryer but was thinking you feed the plants at the root? Thanks Jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

worble7 said:


> Nice bright yellow tent like anyone thinking about jumping the fence will not see that and run for the hills. Also I have the same spryer but was thinking you feed the plants at the root? Thanks Jeff



yes, i am feeding at the roots.


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Jul 29, 2008)

you dont foliar feed Faded2B? at all?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

Connoisseur177 said:


> you dont foliar feed Faded2B? at all?



i did only in the beginning when my soil was to wet to water.


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Jul 29, 2008)

(starts to take notes) yes... and im guessing you used a super nitrogen foliar....or maybe just the age old?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

So, how's your back doing with that lawn as a mattress? Last time I went camping I needed an Aerobed.  I totally dig tiki torches, but am also a little dangerous with fire. 

And ashes. I just had an accident with ashes from the chimenea. It was a bright idea that went terribly, horribly wrong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> security system in place.
> 
> View attachment 160383 View attachment 160384



a few trip lines hooked up to a few cowbells would be an added feature ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> So, how's your back doing with that lawn as a mattress? Last time I went camping I needed an Aerobed.  I totally dig tiki torches, but am also a little dangerous with fire.
> 
> And ashes. I just had an accident with ashes from the chimenea. It was a bright idea that went terribly, horribly wrong.



i have a queen sized air mattress in there.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

Jesus, my eyes.. do you know how long and hard I had to look before I saw the thing?


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Can I rent out the tent? I know of large grows that pay people to camp them, I know people that would pay you to camp yours. lol

Im glad to see that all is well in the land of faded and the trees are doing well. Your like willy wonka with those mofos bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

3/4 inch bird netting and an improvised crochet hook. it's time consuming but i'm pretty sure it will work.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 3/4 inch bird netting and an improvised crochet hook. it's time consuming but i'm pretty sure it will work.


Use a very similar screen material, only difference I see is mine are rectangular holes and yours are square but the gauge looks about the same. Works amazing, gl with it.


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Jul 29, 2008)

you should look into being a caregiver man... seriously


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

Wait a minute.. I feel lost, what's the bird netting for?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 29, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Wait a minute.. I feel lost, what's the bird netting for?


Screening support.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 29, 2008)

Should your plant be huge to use that netting or is it something that should be done to all sized plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Wait a minute.. I feel lost, what's the bird netting for?



you'll see in a month when my 4 ounce colas start snapping side branches off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

Connoisseur177 said:


> you should look into being a caregiver man... seriously



i'm growing on 3 scripts. i'm way under my limit though. i like it that way. no worries.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you'll see in a month when my 4 ounce colas start snapping side branches off.


OoooOOOoooohhh... Ok.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 29, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> Should your plant be huge to use that netting or is it something that should be done to all sized plants?


If you are growing indoors, i can personally attest screening has almost always upped my yields by more then 10%. As far as outdoors, I have little experience, But I would venture a guess that his trees are just so damn big that they snap with the weight.

Edit: Duh, Forgot to tell you why i believe it helps indoor yields. Perfectly even canopy height, with manicuring on the underside you can keep all the buds up and exactly at the same height with no undergrowth for easy access. I would also suggest reducing your plant number and vegging a little longer if you follow my advice. Screening clearly works best with clones, cause who wants to veg a male and and to rip it out of the screen. Screening also provides support when your buds get heavy and begin to drip.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> If you are growing indoors, i can personally attest screening has almost always upped my yields by more then 10%. As far as outdoors, I have little experience, But I would venture a guess that his trees are just so damn big that they snap with the weight.


If there's already a thread about this, please point the way. If not, wouldja start one so I can learn more?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 29, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> If there's already a thread about this, please point the way. If not, wouldja start one so I can learn more?


I added a bit more sorry to edit on you . I would love to start a thread on screening. I am picking new moms for a new location atm but once I do I would do a journal as well. (probably a few months from being able to). But I will start a thread and you can ask any questions you want.  I did a quick search on Screening, didn't see much if any on the actual process, so i will start writing something up I will post it in the advanced section.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

K, thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

they don't mind the water on them when it rains, they dry right off when the sun comes out, it's the extra weight that gets 'em. 


   

and it always seems to happen at night. i was out there last year at 2 am trying to mend branches in the pouring rain. crying like a school girl.


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 29, 2008)

the third pic is sad. it looks like they were hit with 70 mph winds or some shit....damn huge buds...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> the third pic is sad. it looks like they were hit with 70 mph winds or some shit....damn huge buds...


i ended up getting 80% of those branches to recover.


----------



## honkeytown (Jul 29, 2008)

damn....look at all the support....no problems with that this year now huh


----------



## Inverted (Jul 29, 2008)

Inverted said:


> You were worried about the light pollution from the LED's but not the Tiki Torches??? I would imagine they are putting off lumens...


 ??????????


----------



## Inverted (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't really have an average.one year it was 9 ounces. the next it was a pound and a 1/4. then i almost hit 3 lbs. now it's just a lot.


Were you speaking about the yield on your largest plant? Or your overall crop?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 29, 2008)

Inverted said:


> Were you speaking about the yield on your largest plant? Or your overall crop?


I eat crow, MOCK me throw tomato's and stone me. just kidding.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

Inverted said:


> Were you speaking about the yield on your largest plant? Or your overall crop?



overall. this is only my third really big crop.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> overall. this is only my third really big crop.


Well for only being here recently, I was amazed by that answer. What are you expecting to yield this year, and "a lot" will not suffice!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Well for only being here recently, I was amazed by that answer. What are you expecting to yield this year, and "a lot" will not suffice!


i really have no idea.  not even a guess.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they don't mind the water on them when it rains, they dry right off when the sun comes out, it's the extra weight that gets 'em.
> 
> 
> View attachment 160908 View attachment 160909 View attachment 160910 View attachment 160911
> ...


Aww, I feel bad, but that made me laugh



fdd2blk said:


> overall. this is only my third really big crop.


ONLY


----------



## Jay420 (Jul 29, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Well for only being here recently, I was amazed by that answer. What are you expecting to yield this year, and "a lot" will not suffice!


 
I think he is going to harvest enough to get everyone on RIU stoned lol. Great grow, Ive been watching for a while, and wow youve done a great job fdd. Keep up the awesome pics!


----------



## Inverted (Jul 30, 2008)

Well everyone should guess for you then... I'd say... over 15 Lbs...


----------



## Jay420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Inverted, my real guess would be apx 18-20lbs. Since your talkin about 4oz colas lol...


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jul 30, 2008)

Your plants are da bomb. I've been checking out all the old posts from last year and your plants are looking ALOT BIGGER this year. I'd be camping out with them too. If its the same as last year you'll be getting night moths pretty soon, you must be prepared for that?. I think your lucky as hell to be able to grow the medicine for 3 other patients. I'm wondering how this works. Do they pay by the weight or plant? Do you need a special license for this? and can someone without a prescription grow for other peoples scripts?


----------



## Petrostyle (Jul 30, 2008)

Last year I had about the same number of plants as fdd, just as tall but they were not quite as beefy... I harvested a little more than a pound per. I'd venture to guess he'll get upwards of 1.5 from some plants and even two to 2.5 from some. Smoke it buddy!!!


----------



## TLR (Jul 30, 2008)

@ fdd: I don't know how medical marijuana dispensaries in Cali work, but I was wondering if you can/have or plan to supply (sell?) some of your crop to MM dispensaries? Is that even possible? Or are you going to keep it all to yourself?

I'm going to Cali in a few weeks and I'll be up in NorCal too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

TLR said:


> @ fdd: I don't know how medical marijuana dispensaries in Cali work, but I was wondering if you can/have or plan to supply (sell?) some of your crop to MM dispensaries? Is that even possible? Or are you going to keep it all to yourself?
> 
> I'm going to Cali in a few weeks and I'll be up in NorCal too!


any extra goes straight to the club. i already have arrangements made.


----------



## siin82 (Jul 30, 2008)

FDD - aren't you worried about getting ripped off with that quantity in your back yard (it looks like your back yard)? Also, what about the cops? I'm sure you have a license, but I don't think it's legal to have that much even with a license.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

siin82 said:


> FDD - aren't you worried about getting ripped off with that quantity in your back yard (it looks like your back yard)? Also, what about the cops? I'm sure you have a license, but I don't think it's legal to have that much even with a license.


Thats why he has the tent where he sleeps. Im sure he keeps guard of it like theyre his own children. He has the right number of plants allowed by the state of california, but he just grows monsters...something few people can do.


----------



## TLR (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> any extra goes straight to the club. i already have arrangements made.


How much do you plan on keeping? Do you get compensation () for giving your extra to a club?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

TLR said:


> How much do you plan on keeping? Do you get compensation () for giving your extra to a club?



im allowed 3 pounds for myself and 3 for 2 of my "patients". i don't just walk in and "give" it to the club. there are recovery costs involved. please don't ask how much. thanks.


----------



## bterz (Jul 30, 2008)

FDD I love you man!


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Jul 30, 2008)

Much respect for Fdd2Blk for keeping our Cali Clinics Supplied LMAO
I'd love to come across some Santa Berry At A Clinic (just wonder how bad the burn in my wallet would be, but Money Is No Object when its Medicine)
Best Wishes from So.Cal. On Your Op. .. You have some of THE LUCKIEST patients I Have Even heard about


----------



## TLR (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> im allowed 3 pounds for myself and 3 for 2 of my "patients". i don't just walk in and "give" it to the club. there are recovery costs involved. please don't ask how much. thanks.


Wow, that's a lot of ganja. I only wish I could grow and do the same; I bet it feels awesome knowing that you're helping people.

Does Cali law dictate who you're allowed to give it to? As in your "patients." How does that whole process work?

Would it be possible for you to have more than two "patients"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

TLR said:


> Wow, that's a lot of ganja. I only wish I could grow and do the same; I bet it feels awesome knowing that you're helping people.
> 
> Does Cali law dictate who you're allowed to give it to? As in your "patients." How does that whole process work?
> 
> Would it be possible for you to have more than two "patients"?


patients have to have medical cards. i really don't want any more. i didn't really want this big of a garden. i was hoping it to be this size when finished. i've outgrown myself again.


----------



## Jay420 (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> patients have to have medical cards. i really don't want any more. i didn't really want this big of a garden. i was hoping it to be this size when finished. i've outgrown myself again.


Yeah, but it just looks so magnificent  You have done a great job fdd. I wish I could go to Cali and be a patient lol.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jul 30, 2008)

I would imagine a garden that size would cause a lot of stress and paranoia. It would also make it hard to leave the house unattended even for a 1/2 hour. It'll be well worth it for you tho. good luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

soaked in sweat said:


> I would imagine a garden that size would cause a lot of stress and paranoia. It would also make it hard to leave the house unattended even for a 1/2 hour. It'll be well worth it for you tho. good luck.


finally someone who gets it. my whole body is tense. it will be for the next three months. it almost hurts.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jul 30, 2008)

I feel for you man, I really do. I only have a few plants and i'm worried, every time i smoke a joint it makes it worse. I'm constantly looking out the window every time i hear something. I couldn't handle it if this feeling was amplified by 10.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

i know you have probably thought of this, but what about a security system. maybe trip wire around your property? sets off an alarm inside the house, so you can relax a little.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

soaked in sweat said:


> I feel for you man, I really do. I only have a few plants and i'm worried, every time i smoke a joint it makes it worse. I'm constantly looking out the window every time i hear something. I couldn't handle it if this feeling was amplified by 10.


we have a family of possums. BIG possums. they run across the corrugated roof, they run across the fence tops, they run across the lawn. had one run right under my chair one night. those fuckers alone scare the shit outta me. this guy showed up in the middle of my living room floor at midnight one night. then he proceeded to run behind the couch. had to sit on a chair until he came back out.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugly little bastard


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

check this out, it gives lots of good info, even how to set up intruder alarms that wont go off because of animals Make - DIY Intruder Detection System

edit: heres another thing that would be perfect if it were cheaper...
http://www.spygadgets.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VALERT&Category_Code=


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm having issues again. i forgot all about this one, ......... when plants get this big they get very top heavy. if they start to lean to the side at all they will eventually tip over and uproot themselves. i need more then some little tomato cages to help support the whole plant. i should have driven tree stakes down along side them when i had the chance. i have had to stake one so far. my batteries are charging so i have no pics at the moment. like i said, i wasn't planning on this. half these plants were topped and trained thru screens. i can't even find the screens in there anymore. i gotta dig really deep.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

So thats the secret top and train thru screens  I'll have to remember that for next year


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

that second link i posted would help out man, please take a look


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> So thats the secret top and train thru screens  I'll have to remember that for next year


didn't make a difference. they ones that are topped and trained are the same size as the ones that aren't. they seem to have a set agenda. they already know what they want to do and there is not much i can do to control them. they are taking over. i may need chains instead of tree stakes.  YouTube - Feed Me (Git It) - Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

So do you think the screens were a waste of time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> So do you think the screens were a waste of time?



they are holding the side branches so they are very helpful. i have hammered one stake in and tied it off to the screen so it helped there as well. i think the plant is gonna get as big as it gets regardless. if you top it it just grows out. if you train it it just grows up and out. there really is no "controlling" them at this point.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jul 30, 2008)

possums look like crazy little bastards. that one in the pic almost looks like rat with rabies. We Don't have possums here but we do have raccoons getting into our garbage. They other day I cornered a groundhog and the thing started hissing and growling at me....scary shit.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool thanks for the feedback,I think I might try something like that next year


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought you put nets over them and trained the tops through them. What about using tree stakes. You could use a latter and place them from the top. They have frnce pole drivers to knock them into the ground. Your right it would have been easier when they were smaller but who knew? I think its possible. Another way would be to string either electrical conduit (metal) or water pipe across the grow like a clothes line. THis way you would have endless points to attach branches to the overhead support. Just some ideas Im sure you have thought of already.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I thought you put nets over them and trained the tops through them. What about using tree stakes. You could use a latter and place them from the top. They have frnce pole drivers to knock them into the ground. Your right it would have been easier when they were smaller but who knew? I think its possible. Another way would be to string either electrical conduit (metal) or water pipe across the grow like a clothes line. THis way you would have endless points to attach branches to the overhead support. Just some ideas Im sure you have thought of already.


i've been thinking of all kinds of stuff. right now as just plants they blend in with the surrounding foliage. my neighbors two houses down can't tell whats going on. once i start putting up poles and structures things are gonna look weird. i was thinking of stringing a clothes line though. i need minimal structure with maximum support.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been thinking of all kinds of stuff. right now as just plants they blend in with the surrounding foliage. my neighbors two houses down can't tell whats going on. once i start putting up poles and structures things are gonna look weird. i was thinking of stringing a clothes line though. i need minimal structure with maximum support.



Cloth's line .... yep Its the best way to go... or 60lb test fishing line


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> finally someone who gets it. my whole body is tense. it will be for the next three months. it almost hurts.



i can only imagine...

your garden is AMAZING!

iloveyou


----------



## balihai (Jul 30, 2008)

How did you obtain your license? (if u dont mind me asking) Nice plants bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

i took a piece of 6 foot iron square rod and hammered it 2+ feet into the ground about 12 inches or so from the main stalk. it's on the side opposite of the way it is leaning. i hammered it in out an outward angle then i tied it off to the screen. we get some pretty good wind in my yard so i may need more. i'm sure other plants will need this as well soon enough.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 30, 2008)

how come some leaves only have three pedals and some look like they only have one? the strain maybe? I see some hairs!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> how come some leaves only have three pedals and some look like they only have one? the strain maybe? I see some hairs!!


it tried to flower 4 months ago. it's been funky ever since.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> finally someone who gets it. my whole body is tense. it will be for the next three months. it almost hurts.


You should order up a massage! Have someone come to you 



fdd2blk said:


> we have a family of possums. BIG possums. they run across the corrugated roof, they run across the fence tops, they run across the lawn. had one run right under my chair one night. those fuckers alone scare the shit outta me. this guy showed up in the middle of my living room floor at midnight one night. then he proceeded to run behind the couch. had to sit on a chair until he came back out. View attachment 161442


Dude, FUCK THAT! If that ugly bastard was IN my house, I'd be on top of a table until someone ELSE handled it. Possums look straight up demonic and...they're just DISGUST! They're so much cuter in Bambi...



smokablunt16 said:


> how come some leaves only have three pedals and some look like they only have one? the strain maybe? I see some hairs!!


fdd posted something about that a while back, let me find it...



fdd2blk said:


> i have 1 plant that is all single bladed.


 


fdd2blk said:


> i see a few 2 and 3 bladers but most of them are just 1.
> 
> View attachment 139610 View attachment 139611 View attachment 139612 View attachment 139613 View attachment 139614


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

i just saw him.

he walks across the corrugated roof every night just at dark. then he comes down the cat house ramp to the fence. he walks along the fence to the trumpet vines. then he goes down the vines to the ground. i fed him grapes tonight and actually pet him. i had him stopped along the top of the fence. when i would peek over the fence and say "Hi" he would lay his head sideways, open his mouth halfway and play dead. so i grabbed his tail. it curled around my fingers. i reached up and pet him. he was softer than expected. he hissed at me.  

does his back feet have opposable thumbs?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just saw him.
> 
> he walks across the corrugated roof every night just at dark. then he comes down the cat house ramp to the fence. he walks along the fence to the trumpet vines. then he goes down the vines to the ground. i fed him grapes tonight and actually pet him. i had him stopped along the top of the fence. when i would peek over the fence and say "Hi" he would lay his head sideways, open his mouth halfway and play dead. so i grabbed his tail. it curled around my fingers. i reached up and pet him. he was softer than expected. he hissed at me.  View attachment 161730
> 
> does his back feet have opposable thumbs?


EWWW, FDD! You TOUCHED that thing? I hope you washed your hands mister. 

And hell no, it HISSED? I don't know why, but the sound of hissing really freaks me out/irks the shit out of me. And I'm talking about hissing coming from a CAT, an animal I think is cute and adorable. Hissing from an animal I think is ugly and demonic?  I'd be GONE. 

I would be afraid to touch it at all actually, scared it would bite me.


----------



## worble7 (Jul 30, 2008)

kill it FDD thats nasty trap it if you want that thing to live yuck. also nice stake job  looks like it will hold hope you missed all big roots


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

he can't help it if he was born ugly. i'm pretty sure they eat insects. that could be a good thing.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he can't help it if he was born ugly. i'm pretty sure they eat insects. that could be a good thing.


yes your right, they eat insects, snails, berries, grasses sometimes even snakes...But be careful they love vegetables and other goodies like potatoes!!

Dont worry too much because they are rarely aggresive, more gentle and placid and just wish to be left alone, although they do have 50 teeth which is the most teeth in ANY other mammal...

They do have oppasable thumbs(dexterous) were are mainly used for climbing and just prety much grabbing stuff(like your nugs)lol and just gettin a good grip on whatever they need to

When it 'played dead' like you said it actually is doing that just because its scared obviosouly and doesnt wish to fight..they call it 'playing oppsosum' which is faking that your dead, but overall they are ALMOST always harmless..kind of interesting if you ask me..

Hope that helps with any backround info you might of wanted to know!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 30, 2008)

I think possums are cute!I feed some on my back porch....and skunks.Skunks eat mice and the like.Possums do eat insects as well.The ones around here love the cat food I put out for the strays. National Opossum Society


----------



## dagobaker (Jul 30, 2008)

is it nomal to have some of those yellowing large leaves on plants ?????????? i have a few like that on my huge plants......i thought i had a ph problem but maybe its normal with 4 months old plants........


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 30, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> is it nomal to have some of those yellowing large leaves on plants ?????????? i have a few like that on my huge plants......i thought i had a ph problem but maybe its normal with 4 months old plants........


Dont worry dago it is normal..especially at 4 months..im guessing its the lower leaves right? they will yellow up and eventually fall of as the more concentration is up top..Hope that helps a little


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 30, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> yes your right, they eat insects, snails, berries, grasses sometimes even snakes...But be careful they love vegetables and other goodies like potatoes!!
> 
> Dont worry too much because they are rarely aggresive, more gentle and placid and just wish to be left alone, although they do have 50 teeth which is the most teeth in ANY other mammal...
> 
> ...



awesome post.. much harder to hurt an animal once you know more about it!!!

FDD is a lover not a fighter anyway...


----------



## jakeman (Jul 30, 2008)

that buds making my mouth water


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 30, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> is it nomal to have some of those yellowing large leaves on plants ?????????? i have a few like that *on my huge plants*......i thought i had a ph problem but maybe its normal with 4 months old plants........


picture please


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 30, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> awesome post.. much harder to hurt an animal once you know more about it!!!
> 
> FDD is a lover not a fighter anyway...


Hey thanks! Im a lover not a fighter as well, any animal to me is pretty nifty if you know a little backround information about it..Hes just gotta watch out for hes potatoes!! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

except for those damn caterpillars. i pop them in my fingertips.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you need to get some of the newely discovered catapillars(prolly not possible lol).. but they are an only 'meat' eating catapillars..they eat snails and other insects as well...even when they are starving they will not touch a leaf..pretty cool info as well the opossum info i think..


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

or train some birds to eat those suckers....lol theres a new hobby for ya


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well if you dont want your neighbors to perk their interest in your yard you can still put up the clothes line or as someone else mentioned, sufficiently weighted fishing line to support the girls. You could put it below the height of the fence and through the branches. You may also want to put the lines at 90 degrees to each other to account for winds, leaning in different directions, and heavy branches. Im glad you are thinking about this because it gets gusty here too and I wasnt thinking about the wind factor. Thx.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> except for those damn caterpillars. i pop them in my fingertips.



thats gross


----------



## Hank (Jul 31, 2008)

Fdd all is lookin good. Hey if it makes ya feel feel any better im camping outdoor with my babies already. Rain was leaking through the tent last night 

Hank.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jul 31, 2008)

hey hank are you growing early misty? i saw that somewhere and i wanted to ask you. right now i have 1 early misty girl in bloom


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 31, 2008)

I like how clean your garden looks, weed-wise. I wonder if any of your neighbors have ever seen your grow through this thread. Do you think they would know it was you by your pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

pics .........................


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 31, 2008)

... and so it begins ... get out the popcorn, kiddies, and put the little ones to bed.


----------



## MDgrow (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice, truly those are monsters =P


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 31, 2008)

dang FDD,,, that picture of the BUDDING COLA is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## balihai (Jul 31, 2008)

FDD do u post replies from your tent? with some wireless internet? thats how i would do it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

balihai said:


> FDD do u post replies from your tent? with some wireless internet? thats how i would do it!


you're on to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> dang FDD,,, that picture of the BUDDING COLA is ridiculous!!!!


i think they're gonna get fat. nice thick stalks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pics .........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 162108 View attachment 162109 View attachment 162110 View attachment 162111 View attachment 162112 View attachment 162113 View attachment 162115 View attachment 162114


I just want to  them....


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think they're gonna get fat. nice thick stalks.  View attachment 162164


Yeah. That's ridiculous.

When i look at that picture, it reminds of Super Mario, where everything's Supersize. Your plants could eat me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

(Hides amongst the trees)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 31, 2008)

*starts searching for Stoney...but can't find her!* 

MARCO!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Haaaaalp!I are lost!


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *starts searching for Stoney...but can't find her!*
> 
> MARCO!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Haaaaalp!I are lost!


*searches for Stoney but just gets myself lost*

EDIT: Ok, lol, I'm done hijacking fdd's thread. I'm scared he'll come and open up a can of whup ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree.<exits>


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *searches for Stoney but just gets myself lost*
> 
> EDIT: Ok, lol, I'm done hijacking fdd's thread. I'm scared he'll comes and open up a can of whup ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

low ryder breeding project ............   






this one was brought out from inside. it is at about 3 weeks flowering. i have fully seeded one branch with low ryder pollen. it is a hijack F2.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 1, 2008)

So you're gonna get to name another strain? lol, can't wait to see what's next after Secret Service. Secret Service is a cross between hijack and....air force 1?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a question.I tried reading some things about breeding,but they started throwing out f1 f2 f3, and my left eye started looking at my right ear.If you want to make a new strain, is it as simple as just pollinating say, a female white widow with a male ice? Or do you have to inbreed their offspring?Can you explain it in a simple to understand way?For a simpleton?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have a question.I tried reading some things about breeding,but they started throwing out f1 f2 f3, and my left eye started looking at my right ear



just get on top ....


like we discussed


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have a question.I tried reading some things about breeding,but they started throwing out f1 f2 f3, and my left eye started looking at my right ear.If you want to make a new strain, is it as simple as just pollinating say, a female white widow with a male ice? Or do you have to inbreed their offspring?Can you explain it in a simple to understand way?For a simpleton?


this pic answered a lot of questions for me .......... 


the P, red and white, are the original parents. the first cross is an F1 and will result in half of each parent showing, being pink. when you cross a pink with a pink you get red, white and pink. at this point you can keep going or start matching them up. if you keep going and cross mixed colors then you will see ALL the genetics of past crosses start to appear.



i have five F2 hijack females started from seed. they each show slightly different characteristics.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 1, 2008)

that picture describes everything you need to know about f1 f2 etc. if you have done any sort of genetics class you will understand. (too bad i cant create certain cannabis strains for a living)


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this pic answered a lot of questions for me .......... View attachment 162206
> 
> 
> the P, red and white, are the original parents. the first cross is an F1 and will result in half of each parent showing, being pink. when you cross a pink with a pink you get red, white and pink. at this point you can keep going or start matching them up. if you keep going and cross mixed colors then you will see ALL the genetics of past crosses start to appear.
> ...



great post fdd....

interesting... the seeds I got from subcool are in their second generation of cloning... and I have noticed that the flowering times have shortened and they are all different.... some plants of the same strain (but different seeds) are finishing 7 days before the others....

iloveyou


----------



## bterz (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pics .........................View attachment 162115



ummmm ya...mine doesnt look like that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

bterz said:


> ummmm ya...mine doesnt look like that.


that's cause you are using DOG piss. you are supposed to be using CAT shit.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 1, 2008)

so what do you think about the autoflowerers so far? It's crazy how much and how fast those males stretch in a couple days eh.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> so what do you think about the autoflowerers so far? It's crazy how much and how fast those males stretch in a couple days eh.


no, they are almost 6 weeks old and i don't even have a bud yet.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 1, 2008)

> no, they are almost 6 weeks old and i don't even have a bud yet.


wow thats odd all the autoflowers i've had stopped growing buds at 6 weeks. how tall are they?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> wow thats odd all the autoflowers i've had stopped growing buds at 6 weeks. how tall are they?


i posted pics.  6 inches.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

i got 2 more leaners that are gonna need stakes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

monster scrog .............


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome monster scrog


----------



## Connoisseur177 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lowryders... nuthin but trouble if u ask me... unless U R limited to a closet, then itd be cool 2 experiment with mini autoflowers...was that a boy LowR?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

Connoisseur177 said:


> Lowryders... nuthin but trouble if u ask me... unless U R limited to a closet, then itd be cool 2 experiment with mini autoflowers...was that a boy LowR?


i've never grown it. thought it would be nice to add to my seed stock. you never know when a friend might want some. i have 2 females and a male. i have a film can full of pollen. i'm going to seed a few different strains with it. just a small branch here and there. hijack colas get 3 feet long outside. maybe i can make a high ryder.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's cause you are using DOG piss. you are supposed to be using CAT shit.  View attachment 162312


That picture is fuckin awesome by the way


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

_*Fine.But when I leave you after blowing your mind, don't cry.*_


Garden Knowm said:


> just get on top ....
> 
> 
> like we discussed


_*Yeah, a pic works a lot better for me!I get it now.So if you don't like white, you don't breed it, if ya like pink, you match it with pink...it's kind of like filtering.*_


fdd2blk said:


> this pic answered a lot of questions for me .......... View attachment 162206
> 
> 
> the P, red and white, are the original parents. the first cross is an F1 and will result in half of each parent showing, being pink. when you cross a pink with a pink you get red, white and pink. at this point you can keep going or start matching them up. if you keep going and cross mixed colors then you will see ALL the genetics of past crosses start to appear.
> ...


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn fdd, you got some serious monsters, that sunflower is a monster too lol. I just planted a sunflower a week or so ago, it already sprouted and is looking healthy. I hope it gets as deisel as yours lol. I def like that monster scrog tho!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

Jay420 said:


> Damn fdd, you got some serious monsters, that sunflower is a monster too lol. I just planted a sunflower a week or so ago, it already sprouted and is looking healthy. I hope it gets as deisel as yours lol. I def like that monster scrog tho!


i always thought these jumbos only got one flower. this is my first ever multiple flowering jumbo.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

do you eat the seeds?

dry and salt those bitches, sounds so damn good


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

mjetta said:


> do you eat the seeds?
> 
> dry and salt those bitches, sounds so damn good


i went to Kmart the other day. saw a bag of sunflower seeds for birds. it was a nice sized bag but not huge. $49.99. i feed all the local birds so i think i will save my money and feed them these. i did eat a bunch of them raw last year and they were pretty good.


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i always thought these jumbos only got one flower. this is my first ever multiple flowering jumbo.
> 
> View attachment 162574 View attachment 162575


Yeah, the multiple flower looks awesome, did you top them lol. I wonder if that would even work on sunflowers...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

Jay420 said:


> Yeah, the multiple flower looks awesome, did you top them lol. I wonder if that would even work on sunflowers...


i think it would. next year.  i have big sunflower plans. there are so many different types. i want to try them all.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

im not a fan of metal sheds. i like the wooden ones they look so much nicer


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think it would. next year.  i have big sunflower plans. there are so many different types. i want to try them all.
> 
> View attachment 162593


hey i see a composting tumbler in the back. do you make some good organic compost? ive got a 2 bin system in my back yard...initial breakdown in one and then add hay to the other and thats when you get the black gold baby


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think it would. next year.  i have big sunflower plans. there are so many different types. i want to try them all.
> 
> View attachment 162593


Hmmmmm, I might have to try some sunflower experimenting lol . Those look nice together. Do you know what was your tallest sunflower ever was? Oh btw fdd, how did u make your screens for the scrog? I want to do a scrog in my closet, but I was trying to find the best way to make a screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think it would. next year.  i have big sunflower plans. there are so many different types. i want to try them all.
> 
> View attachment 162593


 That would be a good way to get more privacy,a wall of sun flowers


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 1, 2008)

Jay420 said:


> Hmmmmm, I might have to try some sunflower experimenting lol . Those look nice together. Do you know what was your tallest sunflower ever was? Oh btw fdd, how did u make your screens for the scrog? I want to do a scrog in my closet, but I was trying to find the best way to make a screen. Any suggestions?


Screening 101


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey FDD..im a fellow californian, i know you start yours indoors around FEB. What light cycle do you use? I had mine on 24/7 lights and when i moved them outdoors on june 1st they all went into flower prematurely. Im thinking that maybe i shoulda went 16/8 so they didnt have such a shock...
thanks in advance.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Aug 1, 2008)

FDD holy geez those plants are getting frigging HUGE!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

attacked planned, weapons prepared. stay tuned. .............


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> attacked planned, weapons prepared. stay tuned. .............


Oooo.. got a back brace? Just looking at that post pounder is making mine hurt. ouch!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

i got 5 in but now it's 85 friggin' degrees out. i melt in the sun. i'll get back on it this evening.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 5 in but now it's 85 friggin' degrees out. i melt in the sun. i'll get back on it this evening. View attachment 163033



two words ........POWER AUGER


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> two words ........POWER AUGER



mines built in to my shoulders. 


i'm using a piece of pipe to pop out a "plug" before i drive the stakes. the pipe hammers right in in about 4 or 5 strokes. i slide it out and knock the dirt out so it's clear for the next hole. then i set my stake in and drive it about 4 or 5 times and i'm done. it's pretty easy.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice! I wish I HAD to do that.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> mines built in to my shoulders.
> 
> 
> i'm using a piece of pipe to pop out a "plug" before i drive the stakes. the pipe hammers right in in about 4 or 5 strokes. i slide it out and knock the dirt out so it's clear for the next hole. then i set my stake in and drive it about 4 or 5 times and i'm done. it's pretty easy.


Fuck! Not where we live. You know those fence stakes that have the little nubs and that metal V at the bottom? We put up a fence using those. Our "soil" is so rocky that when Dave drove them down, some of 'em BENT.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

i got my 6 in. i have strung parachute cord around them. i will string it across the centers as well. most likely just at the top. it will be a grid of parachute cord. from there i will use garden ribbon to tie branches to the cord. i think i got it under control, as long as the stop going higher that is. my post are at 6 feet 4 inches high.


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 2, 2008)

all i gotta say is damnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got my 6 in. i have strung parachute cord around them. i will string it across the centers as well. most likely just at the top. it will be a grid of parachute cord. from there i will use garden ribbon to tie branches to the cord. i think i got it under control, as long as the stop going higher that is. my post are at 6 feet 4 inches high.
> 
> View attachment 163058 View attachment 163059 View attachment 163060




i forgot to mention; that is only 3 plants.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like you got a plan in action... Looks good ..


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 2, 2008)

sometimes i wonder if anyone can grow better then fdd


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 2, 2008)

mikeeees said:


> sometimes i wonder if anyone can grow better then fdd


 kiss-ass LOL...


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 2, 2008)

almost looks like you've done that before.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 2, 2008)

how deep did you drive those babies in?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> how deep did you drive those babies in?


just over a foot and a half. they aren't going to be supporting a whole lot of weight so i think that should be ok.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 2, 2008)

ya sounds deep enuf to me. its smart going with a wooden pole cause you can nail things to it.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Aug 2, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey FDD..im a fellow californian, i know you start yours indoors around FEB. What light cycle do you use? I had mine on 24/7 lights and when i moved them outdoors on june 1st they all went into flower prematurely. Im thinking that maybe i shoulda went 16/8 so they didnt have such a shock...
> thanks in advance.


Sorry to bug ya.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Sorry to bug ya.


it's all in this thread. 18/6.


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 2, 2008)

looking very nice faded, my hijack are starting to flower


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 2, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> kiss-ass LOL...


chewy your a chuddddddd.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 2, 2008)

those look like hedges ud have around ur house for decoration
ur gonna have like 50# to harvest
u hiring mexicans or getting a machine???saw a nice one on youtube for about 5000.00 dollars...kinda steep but will do an amazing amount of bud in record time........


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> those look like hedges ud have around ur house for decoration
> ur gonna have like 50# to harvest
> u hiring mexicans or getting a machine???saw a nice one on youtube for about 5000.00 dollars...kinda steep but will do an amazing amount of bud in record time........


the machines "bruise" the buds. not good. it's gotta be hand trimmed.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the machines "bruise" the buds. not good. it's gotta be hand trimmed.


*I'll 2nd that. Watched a buddy trim using that contraption....overkill.

For the commercial grower with little time.*


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the pounding the tube in first then the post. I need to put up a shade canopy and I was thinking that would be a good start for the posts. I liked that net you had over them earlier for support. Do you plan on using it later maybe when windy?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I like the pounding the tube in first then the post. I need to put up a shade canopy and I was thinking that would be a good start for the posts. I liked that net you had over them earlier for support. Do you plan on using it later maybe when windy?




i found some bigger meshed net. i may get some of that. the one i covered with net is doing very well. i may have a problem getting all the net out of my buds once i harvest though.


----------



## CanadianGreen (Aug 3, 2008)

damn Fdd awsome looking plants , if I can get my strains ready for the start of next year I might grow some out side


----------



## Hank (Aug 3, 2008)

I've learned alot from these pixs and what not. Thanks Fdd

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

Hank said:


> I've learned alot from these pixs and what not. Thanks Fdd
> 
> Hank.


you're welcome.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 3, 2008)

Great...you're online!I have a question....could I make isopropyl hash from a slightly moldy bud?I'm suspicious of one of them.


fdd2blk said:


> you're welcome.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Great...you're online!I have a question....could I make isopropyl hash from a slightly moldy bud?I'm suspicious of one of them.


they both scare me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, poop.


fdd2blk said:


> they both scare me.


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 3, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> Very nice! I wish I HAD to do that.


no you dont..youd be a very parinoid person


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> attacked planned, weapons prepared. stay tuned. ............. View attachment 162991 View attachment 162992


*fdd prepares for war*



fdd2blk said:


> i forgot to mention; that is only 3 plants.


three BEASTS you mean


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 3, 2008)

to get back to the trimming question......
if i trim 8oz a day its gonna take me between my proposed 10# in the greenhouse plus my 4 ounces per week inside practically forever to trim all this by hand........how long can i let these plants keep growing while i trim full time (and work full time) until they are "over ripe?"
i think its going to take me 1.5 months to get through all the greenhouse stuff........im afraid the thc is going to degrade too much......
i cant have any people know i grow so its all on me.........


----------



## bterz (Aug 3, 2008)

Can I get a floweringing shot? I wanna see how they've developed from a few days ago


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> to get back to the trimming question......
> if i trim 8oz a day its gonna take me between my proposed 10# in the greenhouse plus my 4 ounces per week inside practically forever to trim all this by hand........how long can i let these plants keep growing while i trim full time (and work full time) until they are "over ripe?"
> i think its going to take me 1.5 months to get through all the greenhouse stuff........im afraid the thc is going to degrade too much......
> i cant have any people know i grow so its all on me.........


 

only time will tell. a lot depends on the strain, the weather, when you start trimming, how much you get done, ..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

bterz said:


> Can I get a floweringing shot? I wanna see how they've developed from a few days ago


no.


----------



## bterz (Aug 3, 2008)

You know you're gonna post one here shortly and pretend I never asked you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

bterz said:


> You know you're gonna post one here shortly and pretend I never asked you.


maybe in a week.


----------



## bterz (Aug 3, 2008)

Why in a week? No Progress? 

I guess mines just going faster then yours,..what can I say?


----------



## humbo jumbo (Aug 3, 2008)

bterz said:


> Why in a week? No Progress?
> 
> I guess mines just going faster then yours,..what can I say?



sounds like hes calling you out to me


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

we have 2 months to go. i'm not gonna take pics everyday. relax.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 3, 2008)

people fail to realize just how much work goes into the growing process
and living in ohio its a security risk also.....
everyone has to understand sometimes ur too tired to pic everyday......
i agree....i hoping for my first harvest around last week of sept.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey fdd since ur the shit bro haha i have plants going on outsidee right now like 5 and they have been topped already(they are supersilver haze femlae clones from my indoor mother plant) they have been topped 3times already and still easily stand over 6ft tall and its just the begin . of august ... 2 questions...

1. do u think i cud get aways with planthing more outside or so u think its already to late? 
&2.how much taller ( i kno u dont/will not know the exact height) but take a ball park figure i guess?... for shits and giggles man.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 3, 2008)

hijacking his threads makes me crazy.........just start a new thread and he will comment there......have some respect


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 3, 2008)

i meant makes him crazy lol.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Aug 4, 2008)

lmfao 2051 posts, how fucking nuts? anyway fdd theyre lookin beautiful
ima keep posted for the flowerin pics when sept hits


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 4, 2008)

has anyone ever tried or heard anything about sensi seeds guerilla gusto or mexican sativa? or the durban?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2008)

amazing the amount of work that goes into it uh? Im back online again. I like your support lines, and I think I might have to wait until November to harvest mines.... will you help me sex mine, and choose cloning sights later? If you read my journal you will find out whats going on with em.... Love the ladies..... any way I could get a taste some time???????


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

NITROGEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bterz (Aug 5, 2008)

Holy, effin, cow...those colas are going to be fucking monstroperous.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 5, 2008)

theres only one thing i can think to say after seeing those pics: Will you marry me?kiss-ass


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 5, 2008)

just when im proud of my greenhouse plants i get blown away by ur monster plants.............damn i wish this shit was legal her in ohio.........id stop growing tomatoes and grow nothing but bud lol


----------



## NautiK (Aug 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pics .........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 162108 View attachment 162109 View attachment 162110 View attachment 162111 View attachment 162112 View attachment 162113 View attachment 162115 View attachment 162114




holy fucking shit. im expecting to see the king of the jungle in there o,O

what kind are they? and hjow teh hell do you hide that kind of crop from the cops?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

hes got a card that permits him to do so, i think they are santa berry and hijack..im not sure the others


----------



## DWR (Aug 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> NITROGEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164623 View attachment 164624 View attachment 164625 View attachment 164626 View attachment 164630 View attachment 164631



very nice green dude, i envy your plants health ^^


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Aug 5, 2008)

goodness gracious faded, that shit is nuts, yeah how the fuck do you get away with 7 footers like that yo? on the real tip


----------



## longlivemtb (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow FDD I go on vacation for a week and come back to the jungle in your backyard. One thing hasn't changed though, I'm still just as jealous as I was before I left.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

i just fed a full dose of veg and bloom to everything.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you mix the two different nutrients together?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Did you mix the two different nutrients together?



yes i did.


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 5, 2008)

he's a mad man.


----------



## markaic (Aug 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> NITROGEN!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I think I could sit in that chair and stare at them for about a week...


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes i did.


Did you do that so you still get a good amount of (N) during flowering or what are your reasons for doing so..Just curious because I wanted to keep the (N) up during flowering but still wanted a good amount of (P)..
Will you be doing this until harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Did you do that so you still get a good amount of (N) during flowering or what are your reasons for doing so..Just curious because I wanted to keep the (N) up during flowering but still wanted a good amount of (P)..
> Will you be doing this until harvest?


i do this to keep them green. all the way thru flowering.


----------



## bterz (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Fdd, I fed my girls some veg nutrients last feeding to try and give her some dark green back, but my leaves are still yellowing. any ideas?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

bterz said:


> Hey Fdd, I fed my girls some veg nutrients last feeding to try and give her some dark green back, but my leaves are still yellowing. any ideas?


more nitrogen.  it takes 2 - 3 days for them to turn back to green.


----------



## bterz (Aug 5, 2008)

I planned on giving her more but didnt want to feed two waterings in a row. It's been about a week +.

Larger dosage next time I suppose.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2008)

that and it could be a ph problem, check ph of the water that drains to see your soil ph, over fert, over watering, root lock, lots of things it could be, all has to do with how you are treating them. I would flush, and then give a strong and balanced feeding, while ensuring optimum ph, no bugs, proper drainage, and that the leaves are getting enough good light. Are your plants in flower? I noticed that its better to slowly build up to strong N feedings during the flower cycle.... sorry to jack the thread, its just I can only gawp at Fadeds monsters so many times, and say "wish they were mine, you definitely have a green thumb" so much... great job FDD, wish they were mine, and you DEFINITELY have the green thumb...


----------



## NautiK (Aug 6, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> hes got a card that permits him to do so, i think they are santa berry and hijack..im not sure the others



ah. I looked into getting a grow card while i lived in oregon. Was going to try to do it up here in alaskaland but our summer this year has been all rain. They wouldve drowned and floated off down the driveway.


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 6, 2008)

getting a last bit of free flowering light with the small ones?
Still looking like ya ships run top notch bro. Keep doing whatever your doing man


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey FDD if I remember correctly didnt you have a plant growing upside down?If so do you mind posting an updated pic?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 7, 2008)

Here ya go chewwy, savin FDD the trouble...This is from AUG 5th, so its pretty recent..Close-ups would be cool though too


----------



## worble7 (Aug 7, 2008)

chewwy.
he has 2 if i remember right. i did this with tomatoes in a 5 gallon buckets and must have made the hole to big soil ran out of it scraped that tomatoes and buckets. jeff


----------



## worble7 (Aug 7, 2008)

smokablunt,
wrong pic i think its the one with the flower looking yarn holder bags. hehe


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 7, 2008)

Arent those hanging upside down in the back? Hes got more?


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Smokablunt,They look like they are doing good,I was thinking about doing a few like that next year.Fdd have you had any issues with growing them upside down?


----------



## worble7 (Aug 7, 2008)

oops iam wrong your right yes thats them sorry i seen a diff. pic where they where on the left of the pic and a little closer. jeff


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 7, 2008)

worble7 said:


> oops iam wrong your right yes thats them sorry i seen a diff. pic where they where on the left of the pic and a little closer. jeff


lol no worries...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Faded, do you have a separate journal for your indoor? can I check it out?


----------



## smokeyloki (Aug 7, 2008)

Fdd - Since I stumbled upon this site, all of your photos have been jaw dropping. Talk about having having a green thumb!

I ran into a post of yours while searching about outdoor grows, specifially a backyard grow. You post stated that at the time a kitchen light cast light outside and it wasn't an issue.
Have you ever run into an issue with the lights from your house or neighbors lights causing an issue with flowering?


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 7, 2008)

The plants growing upside down are sweeet! What are the advantages of growing them that way though?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2008)

so far my ambient light has not been a problem. i have 8 walkway lights throughout my garden and everything is fine. plants are flowering right next to them.


----------



## $tegguNknUk$ (Aug 7, 2008)

that cat is phatty chilllin checkin out his girlfriends


----------



## sicknasty (Aug 7, 2008)

One of my role models grows 7lb of bud per plant, boy would my parent's approve!


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 7, 2008)

sicknasty said:


> One of my role models grows 7lb of bud per plant, boy would my parent's approve!


Id like to meet your role model,7lbs is a good number per plant


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 8, 2008)

fuck, I got mites or aphids, not sure which, they are tiny yellow pinheads with super tiny white legs, though I am not sure how many legs. I have this 3 in 1 spray, but with flowering so close, I am not sure... do you know what I should do?


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 8, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> fuck, I got mites or aphids, not sure which, they are tiny yellow pinheads with super tiny white legs, though I am not sure how many legs. I have this 3 in 1 spray, but with flowering so close, I am not sure... do you know what I should do?


I would use normal liquid dish soap or insecticidal soap this far in flower.Just dilute then spray all over until u see it clearing up if not then ease of and just hope they dont do damage...Or go the home depot and buy some ladybugs they will work even better.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 8, 2008)

lady bugs it is!


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 8, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> lady bugs it is!


just ordered some mysef for whiteflys outside, and some thrips inside.


----------



## dirty sanchez (Aug 8, 2008)

hey fdd i gotta say you got a wicked awesome grow going on here. Just a suggestion, maybe you should start a comment thread or something to help with fewer pages.


----------



## worble7 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wheres fdd at? i know he did not take a vacation well hope he shows up soon. jeff


----------



## iClone (Aug 10, 2008)

Faded, hows it lookin' there bro?
I was also wondering if you had a couple up-close pics of the stalks of the inverted grow, this intrigues me. this is a potential stelth grow, no-one would think twice "oh yea, those are just hanging baskets, probably ivy of some sort" LMFAO
thanx


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 10, 2008)

fdd? where r uuu?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 10, 2008)

stonerbean said:


> fdd? where r uuu?


Put my money on him being out on his new jet ski.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2008)

My wife says "why can't we have plants like that, all big and bushy like that" when she first sees pictures of your plants... so now you gotta explain your methods so I can please my wife...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 11, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> My wife says "why can't we have plants like that, all big and bushy like that" when she first sees pictures of your plants... so now you gotta explain your methods so I can please my wife...


Isn't that what this grow journal is for? lol

And yeah, I'm betting fdd's been out playing with his new toy  Tearin it up I hope!


----------



## worble7 (Aug 11, 2008)

jet skis are not good for the back they have no shocks


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 11, 2008)

you are supposed to use your legs like shocks, but i agree they can tend to hurt your back after a few days of hard riding.


----------



## worble7 (Aug 11, 2008)

no matter how much i use my legs my back still takes a pounding big wakes are fun and killer at the sametime lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 11, 2008)

come on FDD... are you just vegging them for 6 months or what??/


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

Aww...fdd needs a life, too.Hope he's having fun.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aww...fdd needs a life, too.Hope he's having fun.


lvl two plant slayer... hehehe.. .thats just too funny. go MCbuffy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 11, 2008)

That's right...pot plants don't have many hit points.


genfranco said:


> lvl two plant slayer... hehehe.. .thats just too funny. go MCbuffy


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 11, 2008)

i wanna see them biguns FDD i know they gotta have some big colas on them by now


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Aug 11, 2008)

Jesus Fdd are you hiding a Sasquatch in that forest ; }


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2008)

now that i'm home i may just wait another week to take new pics. nee ner nee ner.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome back, you sure know how to make us sit on the edge of our seats wanting to see those beautes


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now that i'm home i may just wait another week to take new pics. nee ner nee ner.


I bet hes taking new pics as we speak


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2008)

i was gone for 5 days and they blew up huge. my wifes thumb is green as well.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was gone for 5 days and they blew up huge. my wifes thumb is green as well.


I bet she enjoys the fruits of the labor also


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2008)

look what my wife did in the last 5 days.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look what my wife did in the last 5 days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169778 View attachment 169779 View attachment 169780 View attachment 169782 View attachment 169783


A fine job indeed..dam those stalks must be as thick as the posts by now


----------



## rdecosta88 (Aug 12, 2008)

wow u are a godfather of outdoor growing man!! those are crazy as hell mine are only a quarter the size of yours... im about to go sleep in a tent in the backyard because mine are blooming like crazy as well


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 12, 2008)

rdecosta88 said:


> wow u are a godfather of outdoor growing man!! those are crazy as hell mine are only a quarter the size of yours... im about to go sleep in a tent in the backyard because mine are blooming like crazy as well


LOL ,I guess everyone is pitching up the tents


----------



## Guerilla Grower (Aug 12, 2008)

dude the pics from the side are good but when they get bigger pics from the top with like a ladder or something would look sweet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 12, 2008)

FDD...MIA...WTF!


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> FDD...MIA...WTF!


He had to feed his bass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that.(shudder)


t0k3s said:


> He had to feed his bass


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2008)

looking good! mine aren't that far along... so you must live south of me....


----------



## superskunkxnl (Aug 13, 2008)

kiss-assmore kissing of your ass mate i bet you leave puddles on all the seats you sit on lol


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 13, 2008)

when will u put help wanted ads for mexicans with fast trimming hands ?
ur gonna be employing plenty with that garden.......congrats so far


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 13, 2008)

Fantastic plants FDD ! Can't wait to see some budshots. I only get to see my babies once a week and they never fail to impress me upon arrival either. I'll throw some updates in the monster thread soon.


----------



## iClone (Aug 14, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> when will u put help wanted ads for mexicans with fast trimming hands ?
> ur gonna be employing plenty with that garden.......congrats so far


lmfao


----------



## sk3tch3 (Aug 15, 2008)

idk what do you think fade dog....? getting lost with in my self no one matters no one else...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 15, 2008)

this is a post regarding what to do with a male once found, its a response to the person asking whether or not they should keep it to get seeds. Are you familiar with this method? If so, do you know how long the bag is supposed to stay on?

well, if it helps... one thing that helped weigh my decision is that if you want to get seeds, and decent smoke, your pest bet is to completely isolate the male, collect pollen, and only release the pollen on a couple lower branches of the female. I have seen this work before, there is a specific method to do it, so that the rest of your female buds are sensimillia (non-seeded buds). I didn't want to donate the time and energy into making sure the male/s were completely isolated (I considered just making the Forbidden Treasure that turned out to be male, into a houseplant (but with the A/C on and the wind here I think that the pollen would have spread to the entire crop), so I didn't keep them. I made brownies out of the leaves, and gave them away at a BBQ (only to verified patients of course, . Basically my understanding is that you collect the pollen, dispose of the rest of the male plant, put the pollen into an air tight bag, and lightly secure the bag over the portion of the female plant that you want to seed. You leave it there until you can no longer see the yellow pollen in the bag, and carefully remove it after like 12-24 hours (not 100% sure on how long you are supposed to leave the bag on for, sorry). I might be mistaken, and you might have to leave the bag on until the seeds are mature and you harvest the branch/branches that you have seeded. I will look into it more, just to be sure about how long to leave the bag on. Like I said, I have seen it done before... just a long time ago... lol, learned it from this real old school cat that does something a little bit similar to what I am going to be doing once everything is completely set up... he started doing it again too, as we had all noticed that after about the 4th-6th generation of cloning, the plants become less resilient, vigorous, and the bud less dense, stinky, and stony.
Eventually I will be using this method, hopefully with the seedlings that I have going now (that is if I can get the wife to donate our walk in shower, lol)... as long as your happy though... it doesn't seem like people are very much into giving a whole lot of feedback or info in the last few days... don't worry about the rep, its not a big deal to me at all... but the gesture is greatly appreciated, and the comment.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

sk3tch3 said:


> idk what do you think fade dog....? getting lost with in my self no one matters no one else...


sounds like what the last guy that walked outta here with free pot was singing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

new pics ................


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 15, 2008)

They are looking Awesome.... I love your little John Deere Cart


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking awesome as usualIs that a lowryder in the 3rd pic?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

Chewwy1234 said:


> Looking awesome as usualIs that a lowryder in the 3rd pic?



that's an F2 hijack cutting off of one of those huge trees. not sure which one. i started it into flower indoors and brought it outside a few weeks ago. i pollinated one branch with low ryder pollen.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's an F2 hijack cutting off of one of those huge trees. not sure which one. i started it into flower indoors and brought it outside a few weeks ago. i pollinated one branch with low ryder pollen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171258




DR.FDD ... Mr Genetics ......


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 15, 2008)

FDD-----your a fucking animal bro. those pics are sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet as hell...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 15, 2008)

hahaha all thats missing are the presents under the tree  or trees 

just curious how old the trees are?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahaha all thats missing are the presents under the tree  or trees
> 
> just curious how old the trees are?



go back to page 1.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 15, 2008)

thought of that after i posted, might as well add another to the count i suppose  

oh yea hows the leg treatin ya today? hope its coming along


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 15, 2008)

holyy shit fdd lives lmao nah nice plats fdd and everyone else who had monsters on this bitch


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 15, 2008)

FDD

They are really starting to fatten up nicely. Are you still on the same nute schedule or are you adding anything? How are the temps up there?


----------



## Lokes (Aug 15, 2008)

Fdd, nice work. That's why I keep telling my girl we need a spread in the country. Good to see NorCal keep'in it real, I'm in Sac my self.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's an F2 hijack cutting off of one of those huge trees. not sure which one. i started it into flower indoors and brought it outside a few weeks ago. i pollinated one branch with low ryder pollen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171258


So you gonna call it lowjack,or maybe highrider


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 15, 2008)

after pulling out the seeds how does the cannabis smoke?
any different since it took a lot of the energy from producing seeds?
just wondering........


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

so i just spent 4 hours crawling thru my whole garden. what an experience. i stripped 6 five gallon buckets stuffed full of lower branches. all small side shoots and growth that tried to flower early. my batteries are charging so i didn't get any before pics. they looked really ratty on the insides though. so i've cleaned them all out and they have nice airflow now. all the old dead growth is gone and the tops should explode.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 15, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> after pulling out the seeds how does the cannabis smoke?
> any different since it took a lot of the energy from producing seeds?
> just wondering........


for amount of seeds it will produce compared to a fully pollinated plant, nah it will still fdd you out


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so i just spent 4 hours crawling thru my whole garden. what an experience. i stripped 6 five gallon buckets stuffed full of lower branches. all small side shoots and growth that tried to flower early. my batteries are charging so i didn't get any before pics. they looked really ratty on the insides though. so i've cleaned them all out and they have nice airflow now. all the old dead growth is gone and the tops should explode.


I was doing the same thing yesterday,except not in a forest


----------



## Gilfman (Aug 15, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> you are supposed to use your legs like shocks, but i agree they can tend to hurt your back after a few days of hard riding.


 yeah like lil wayne says ....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

Isn't that called deforestation?


fdd2blk said:


> so i just spent 4 hours crawling thru my whole garden. what an experience. i stripped 6 five gallon buckets stuffed full of lower branches. all small side shoots and growth that tried to flower early. my batteries are charging so i didn't get any before pics. they looked really ratty on the insides though. so i've cleaned them all out and they have nice airflow now. all the old dead growth is gone and the tops should explode.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Isn't that called deforestation?


damn near filled my composter(sp?). i need a nap, my ankle is swollen. when i awake my batteries will be charged and i'll get some pics. they look really nice. i just fed yesterday and they responded in 12 hours. soooooooo green.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes.Pics would be nice.


fdd2blk said:


> damn near filled my composter(sp?). i need a nap, my ankle is swollen. when i awake my batteries will be charged and i'll get some pics. they look really nice. i just fed yesterday and they responded in 12 hours. soooooooo green.


----------



## surferbum6900 (Aug 15, 2008)

cant wait !!! ill be coming back


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 15, 2008)

amazing tree's u got man....  alot of work in harvesting them.......


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wake up old man.....................................................................................


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> damn near filled my composter(sp?). i need a nap, my ankle is swollen. when i awake my batteries will be charged and i'll get some pics. they look really nice. i just fed yesterday and they responded in 12 hours. soooooooo green.


Is your nute/water only schedule the same as when you started using the grow/bloom formula or have you changed the schedule or amounts. Im watching you


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

i wish i would have taken before pics. it's hard to tell what i really did. oh well, here's the results anyways.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking like some bare bones down there, gonna give you some sick upper cola's. Smoke on


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Looking like some bare bones down there, gonna give you some sick upper cola's. Smoke on


i'm iknda scared. they are already 8 feet tall. i have a feeling they are going to really take-off now.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

Amazing, you can't even count all the colas on there, lol.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 15, 2008)

gotta be the greatest thread on the site... amazing photos!!!

iloveyou


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah this is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. I can not wait to see the end result for these monsters. Excellent job.


----------



## jon2 (Aug 16, 2008)

I just read this whole thread.


----------



## firebullet (Aug 16, 2008)

awesome trees.. I envy you.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 16, 2008)

would it be selfish to buy a shelby cobra 500 mustang with the harvest money? i kinda want one of those..........


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 16, 2008)

jon2 said:


> I just read this whole thread.


 haha how long did that take you


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 16, 2008)

You sir are a master of your art!!! i hate to be the asskiss but some situations its just appropriate. I can only dream of creating the masterpieces you have!!! I have a large batch of shake and popcorns i'm going to dedicate towards your hot heel bubble hash method, i will let you know the results.
Anyhow Happy farming and i wish you a quick recovery from your recent injury!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2008)

more pics ..........


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 16, 2008)

That first pic is perfect Scrog, Plant spine along net and thick too.... i am envious. Wish I could grow em like that inside


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 16, 2008)

mother nature makes it a lot easier to grow
my inside plants look nothing like my outside plants even though they are the same stain from the same mother.......


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 16, 2008)

you are god on earth my man =)


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 16, 2008)

thats gonna = poundage :]


----------



## firebullet (Aug 16, 2008)

So how about a couple shots of the topsy-turvy ladies, I was wondering how they were doing.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 16, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahaha all thats missing are the presents under the tree  or trees
> 
> *Whats missing under there is me................*
> 
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Aug 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> more pics ..........
> 
> View attachment 171789 View attachment 171790 View attachment 171791 View attachment 171792 View attachment 171793 View attachment 171794 View attachment 171795 View attachment 171796 View attachment 171797



Dude... have you been vegging those plants for like a year or what?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 16, 2008)

Very very nice .. But I would not expect anything less from a man with your knowledge , and with the genetics you have .. Outstanding is what comes to mind ...


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 16, 2008)

i will be putting some 5 foot plants out soon, but it is always 12 12 here so i doubt they will get that big, but man, i hope they do.
still debating using pots or in ground. i am near the ocean and get woried about salt in the ground, and the water table


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 16, 2008)

If your plants are 5 feet tall, and you are about to flower em, thats gonna be about some 10f monsters


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> If your plants are 5 feet tall, and you are about to flower em, thats gonna be about some 10f monsters



mine are 8 feet and just starting to get hairs.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 16, 2008)

I know, thats what I am trying to help him understand. He doesn't quite know what he is getting himself into I think.

Edit: sorry FDD i really need to l2quote  Smoke on


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah but, you went from indoor into a growing season, correct.
it is always 12-12 here, so they should flower right away.
what about the soil, i have read your posts and see why you went in the ground, but because of my proximity to the ocean and only 6 feet till water table, what should i do?
i was thinking on mixing my soil with some nice airystuff and elevating it two feet withe some 2 x12's, that should work right?

and i have grown little plants before, but because of my states medical marijuana laws i can't have more than 3 mature plants at a time, so i need to go big


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 16, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> yeah but, you went from indoor into a growing season, correct.
> it is always 12-12 here, so they should flower right away.
> what about the soil, i have read your posts and see why you went in the ground, but because of my proximity to the ocean and only 6 feet till water table, what should i do?
> i was thinking on mixing my soil with some nice airystuff and elevating it two feet withe some 2 x12's, that should work right?
> ...



You must be mistaken if you think that there is 12/12 light all the time if you are anywhere in the US....


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 16, 2008)

well i am in hawaii so the longest the day gets is still shy of 14
and where i am, the mountains, make sunset happen even faster,

but any who... i been you tubn' and check this dude out, 33 gal trashcan vrs. ground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLP8DwQoF7M&feature=related

sorry fdd, i hope this doesn't qualify as a "highjack" i am kinda new to forums

so i thinki will go raised bed and take my chances with my questionable soil conditions and water table

thanks for the input


----------



## iClone (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> =related
> 
> sorry fdd, i hope this doesn't qualify as a "highjack" i am kinda new to forums


there is no way for someone to hijack one of faded's threads
lmao
how could ppl get distracted from is 8' ers?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2008)

abudsmoker got ya medal


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> abudsmoker got ya medal


i like that. i think it's time i share. i saw ccodaine had one as well.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> mine are 8 feet and just starting to get hairs.



it's called puberty


can I see some nudes?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> it's called puberty
> 
> 
> can I see some nudes?




i have to get on a ladder to get bud shots but i'm a little grounded at the moment. i'll see what i can do.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 17, 2008)

the plants are absolutely gorgeous my friend!!!!!

theres really not much more to say!

whats the total plant count of grounded girls?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2008)

here's what i could get right now ............


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW, they look amazing..... I could just stare at them for hours..... Amazing work you have done


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 17, 2008)

omfg FDD thats gonna be a massive harvest dude, you will be sick of trimming by the time you cut these things down +rep


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 17, 2008)

Next year i'm gonna have to start early so I get some trees like that.Awesome grow bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here's what i could get right now ............
> 
> View attachment 172864 View attachment 172865 View attachment 172866 View attachment 172867 View attachment 172868 View attachment 172869


this is just the one plant that is budding so far. some of the ones in pots are flowering but this is the only one in the ground with flowers so far.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 17, 2008)

Arent the other trees the same strain?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is just the one plant that is budding so far. some of the ones in pots are flowering but this is the only one in the ground with flowers so far.


hey FDD.. i didnt see your answer so ill ask again my friend... how long were those vegging for... when did you put in the ground?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 17, 2008)

1st page ^


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here's what i could get right now ............
> 
> View attachment 172864 View attachment 172865 View attachment 172866 View attachment 172867 View attachment 172868 View attachment 172869


you should post these n the HAIR or SHAVED thread...


----------



## Tib420 (Aug 17, 2008)

holy shit. Do you even know how many plants you have total?


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 18, 2008)

ur gonna need a trailer for all the mexicans ur gonna be employing to help u trim lol........nice problem to have


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 18, 2008)

*The funny thing is, that everyone thinks their plants are monsters...You'll see sad, real sad stick plants and their owners are as proud as can be..God love them...
but looking at fdd's bushland ..is kind of deflating..... I still love my plants (not sticks, but not those) and everyone should..... but............. *


----------



## reno420 (Aug 18, 2008)

That Plant looks like a appple Tree...Congratulations


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 18, 2008)

the bible says we reap as we sew........
u need to remember how much work fdd has put into those and how many years and the trial and error that went into it
ive been growing for 10 total months and know someday i can get results like that (if i was in cali or another legal state) so enjoy and strive for the best
at the end of the day ull have plenty of bud for u and ur friends........


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 18, 2008)

i want to see some group pictures of those ladies, you should make a FDD calendar lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, you should, I would prolly even pay for it...


----------



## reno420 (Aug 19, 2008)

ur gunna get some big cola's eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

reno420 said:


> ur gunna get some big cola's eh?


1 or 2, i think.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here's what i could get right now ............
> 
> View attachment 172864 View attachment 172865 View attachment 172866 View attachment 172867 View attachment 172868 View attachment 172869



There is already "Sugar" on that 5th picture eh .. Man the sun is good to Cali


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> There is already "Sugar" on that 5th picture eh .. Man the sun is good to Cali


*What sun ???..... somebody stole ours.............*


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *What sun ???..... somebody stole ours.............*


 Yea here too its cloudy windy and was raining before


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

my strains are always heavy resin producers.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 19, 2008)

in ne ohio.........we have been having more than 6 inches per month since april.....good thing the greenhouse is going decent and i havent had to water my garden all year........


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 19, 2008)

All the big ones are HIJACK?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> All the big ones are HIJACK?


most of them. i have 4 santa berry that are over 6 feet tall.


----------



## South Texas (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome back. The pics are amazing, unbelievable. I thought they, in most part was Warlock, or something like that. Also, next year, will you space them further apart? In case anyone's wondering, Fdd has rented out a roller skating rink to have enough room to manicure his plants. This dude uses hedge clippers instead of scissors to trim. Paul Bunyan antics. Johnny Ink-Slinger has leased a trucker's weigh scale... This production is better than prime time. $200 bucks, just for zip-locks? LOL


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 19, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Paul Bunyan antics.


 Yo I died laughing when I read that


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 19, 2008)

from day one ALL the old members knew this MOFO was serious, his first outdoor picture blew everyone away.

nearly 2 years later he is still raising the BAR!


----------



## South Texas (Aug 19, 2008)

Serious???, Let's try Demon Possessed!!! Throw some Holy Water on his green ass..., but not Mad Dog 20/20, Jesss, that would be a nightmare.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 20, 2008)

When do you start tying those biaches up?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Fdd is the pot whisperer...I don't think I could ever get mine to look like that.


----------



## MDgrow (Aug 20, 2008)

looks good fdd, im still waiting for mine to really start to flower.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 20, 2008)

fdd, 

from last year's grow and even some of this year's, what are the pro's and con's that YOU have found in the matter of container gardening vrs. in the ground?

and also, do you thing raised beds would be one step up, no pun intended, from straight ground?

and finally, this year you topped and such the plants, what do you think they would be like if left to themselves?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2008)

in the ground, with good soil, is far superior to using pots (especially black ones outside). Raised beds are the best! I like it when they are raised 2 1/2 feet to 3 feet. Get some super monsters out of that, but expensive for the soil. I am pretty sure they would look a bit like Christmas trees if they weren't topped  ........ just my opinion....


----------



## karri0n (Aug 21, 2008)

You can fairly easily make raised beds if you double dig them... Plus that allows more aeration and freer growth, plus no extra soil purchases. Just throw some compost down when you double dig. That would indeed be FAR superior to pots.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> in the ground, with good soil, is far superior to using pots (especially black ones outside). Raised beds are the best! I like it when they are raised 2 1/2 feet to 3 feet. Get some super monsters out of that, but expensive for the soil. I am pretty sure they would look a bit like Christmas trees if they weren't topped  ........ just my opinion....


*Yeah thats the advantage of in ground and Cali sun............ Sure as shit beat Nanook of the north stuff I put up with...but still I get good weed, just not monster weed.... sigh..*


----------



## storm22 (Aug 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my strains are always heavy resin producers.
> 
> View attachment 173380 View attachment 173381 View attachment 173382 View attachment 173383 View attachment 173384 View attachment 173385 View attachment 173386 View attachment 173387


those plants are HUGGEEE


----------



## notorious (Aug 21, 2008)

Fdd are you the bean horder??You can PM me if you want....It keeps crossing my mind for some reason....


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 21, 2008)

yet another beautiful grow by fdd fucking amazing my hats taking off to ya man im so fucking jealious


----------



## 420chazz (Aug 22, 2008)

lookin' good fdd.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 22, 2008)

ok, so when you guys think of FDD, do you think of it like (Eff, Dee, Dee) or faded... Cuz I just always think of him as Eff-Dee-Dee, Hope you don't mind..... that all made sense right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2008)

my wife caught me watering today.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

LOOKs great... what more could be said ....


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 22, 2008)

This thread is almost as huge as those plants.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 22, 2008)

hahaha love the cat and the pic with ur hand around the stalk nice revolver btw what is that a 357


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> hahaha love the cat and the pic with ur hand around the stalk nice revolver btw what is that a 357



revolver? that's my broken leg.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 22, 2008)

wow lmfao im was stoned it was the hose lmfao im sorry dude ur plants are looking great


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> wow lmfao im was stoned it was the hose lmfao im sorry dude ur plants are looking great



LMAO ur fuckin baked dude big time.........revolver?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> wow lmfao im was stoned it was the hose lmfao im sorry dude ur plants are looking great


it does shoot 8 patterns.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 22, 2008)

lmfao i feel like a idiot and yes i am baked nyc deisle is killer my friend and funny fdd so how them bitchs smelling and what strains u got going this year still got that santa berry going


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> lmfao i feel like a idiot and yes i am baked nyc deisle is killer my friend and funny fdd so how them bitchs smelling and what strains u got going this year still got that santa berry going


santa berry and hijack with a few small odds and ends throw in to add some color.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 22, 2008)

man fdd likes to wake up in the morning out in his back yard with a cup of coffe smell the air and like damn these are some colorful stinking bitchs


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 22, 2008)

What happened to your leg, fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> What happened to your leg, fdd?


i bought a new seadoo.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i bought a new seadoo.


That'll do it. LOL


----------



## Hank (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh the Seeeee Doooooooo......... I was just on one today and what fun Glad to see your having fun this summer Fdd.

Hank.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 22, 2008)

WHat kinda seadoo is it? We have one of the supercharged 4 strokes....its pretty fuckin fun.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> WHat kinda seadoo is it? We have one of the supercharged 4 strokes....its pretty fuckin fun.


The death machine at its prime


----------



## karri0n (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you know if you do a sideways wheelie thing on the throttle.... err nevermind


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 23, 2008)

karri0n said:


> Did you know if you do a sideways wheelie thing on the throttle.... err nevermind


I think he better stick to forward wheelies


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> ok, so when you guys think of FDD, do you think of it like (Eff, Dee, Dee) or faded... Cuz I just always think of him as Eff-Dee-Dee, Hope you don't mind..... that all made sense right?


I think eff-dee-dee, for the record


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my strains are always heavy resin producers.
> 
> View attachment 173380 View attachment 173381 View attachment 173382 View attachment 173383 View attachment 173384 View attachment 173385 View attachment 173386 View attachment 173387


 you must live in mendo', where they allow 40 acres! santa cruz only allows 100sq.'


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think eff-dee-dee, for the record


 it's just 'faaaade'.


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't skimmed this thread since it started. 
My fucking jaw almost broke it hit the table so hard. 
Never in my life have I seen anything like that!
Fantastic FDD!!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2008)

this one is budding now.


----------



## firebullet (Aug 23, 2008)

that's so freaking gorgeous. Looks like it will be a lot of work trimming those soon to be massive buds this season.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd be starting to hang around the yard pretty much 24 / 7 I dont know what kind of neighborhood you live in but I'd be out there with a shotgun and some trip alarms


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 23, 2008)

you lost your medals fdd. you been bad?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> you lost your medals fdd. you been bad?


i decided to share.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2008)

Great freaking Ganja, you did it again!! FDD yer my bud! I'll be getting going soon to get a head start on my outdoor grow for the upcoming spring. I want to have those babies about 24" tall when the low temps are in the 40's and all prospects of freezing have passed.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 23, 2008)

love the crystals mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## overfiend (Aug 24, 2008)

looks amazing as usual cant wait to see a panoramic pic of the whole lot in full bloom.


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 24, 2008)

wow those ladies are gettin massive. Plants are just starting to flower well here... for the past couple weeks theyve wanted to start flowering and then star vegging again. They finally made up their mings I think now.
Keep up the good work man


----------



## mike357 (Aug 25, 2008)

i feel your pain fdd about the leg. i broke my femur and knee in april. i just had a second surgery 2 weeks ago. I've had to hop around here on crutches all summer trying to take care of my babies.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 25, 2008)

i have plenty of buds in my greenhouse and i have 20% of what he has.... crazy grow my friend....... part of the green thumb society


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this one is budding now.
> 
> View attachment 176484 View attachment 176485 View attachment 176486 View attachment 176487 View attachment 176488 View attachment 176489


 wow fdd. like i always say you are my idol. all thise trichomes, in such early budding. you rock dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2008)

i bought an industrial floor fan to try to prevent any future mildew. i'm not sure when to run it though. i turned it on first thing this morning. it's supposed to be 100 degrees today so i guess i run it all day.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

What a lovely sight. That is one big ass fan, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> What a lovely sight. That is one big ass fan, lol.





20", 3 speed variable. up to 8800 cfpm.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 20", 3 speed variable. up to 8800 cfpm.


Just don't point it at your house and lose all your shingles, lol.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey fdd, do you sleep in that tent? With those giant trees it must feel like youre actually camping? Maybe get some s'mores and a few joints and youre good to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> Hey fdd, do you sleep in that tent? With those giant trees it must feel like youre actually camping? Maybe get some s'mores and a few joints and youre good to go.



i got my kitties and my hash pipe.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 27, 2008)

that frosty cola pic looks like its getting close....maybe 4 more weeks huh?
ull get a nice early treat while u wait for the rest to finish .....enjoy


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got my kitties and my hash pipe.


Hey fdd! nice grow but I do have a question, does your cat have its own pipe?..


----------



## bterz (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont get your cat high man..thats fucked up.

if hes all high how is he gonna help you trim?


----------



## doctorRobert (Aug 27, 2008)

what the fuck do you do with all that weed cat?! thats crazy, I leave for a few months when your plants are maybe 2.5 to three feet tall now they are freaking monsters I must say kudos brosky.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i bought an industrial floor fan to try to prevent any future mildew. i'm not sure when to run it though. i turned it on first thing this morning. it's supposed to be 100 degrees today so i guess i run it all day.
> 
> View attachment 179493 View attachment 179494 View attachment 179495 View attachment 179496 View attachment 179497 View attachment 179498 View attachment 179499 View attachment 179500


Must be nice to have a magic med card

The second pic totally makes me want to army crawl it through your forest 



fdd2blk said:


> i got my kitties and my hash pipe.


See, I'm not the only one who thinks you should be roasting some marshmallows back there


----------



## craca102 (Aug 27, 2008)

S'mores all day long!! I would be sleeping and smoking all day long outside!!!

Last time I looked this thread was under 100 posts now its almost to 250.

Well yet again I look at this thread and allow my jaw to drop in awww of the forest!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 28, 2008)

THose are the best fans. If you want to divert the air flow make an A with plywood and stake it infront of thew fan for bi-directional flow. I have one in the greenhouse and they are great. A little loud but good air flow.

As usual great jolly green giants!!! When is the bondage fest going to start? THose colas look plump.

GT


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

this is what i woke up to this this morning.................


----------



## mike357 (Aug 29, 2008)

awesome, i bet it smells great out there


----------



## kingding2385 (Aug 29, 2008)

that looks absolutley amazing fdd!! you are gonna have pounds upon pounds of medicine this year!! how many total plants do you have in your yard this summer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> that looks absolutley amazing fdd!! you are gonna have pounds upon pounds of medicine this year!! how many total plants do you have in your yard this summer?



20 something.


----------



## reno420 (Aug 29, 2008)

DAm those look so Nice,i Would just stand outside looking at them alday lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

reno420 said:


> DAm those look so Nice,i Would just stand outside looking at them alday lmao


i do.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah, me too.... whenever I can... looking good! I will have to put'em in the ground next year. I am glad I didn't this year, cuz I moved.


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW thoes buds are growing fast!!! what Do the neighbours say

what strain's are they?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> WOW thoes buds are growing fast!!! what Do the neighbours say
> 
> what strain's are they?


the neighbors say, "next year we need to borrow your roto tiller". 

strains are mostly "hijack" and "santa berry".


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, great grow ........ med cards rock!


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 29, 2008)

Amazing fdd, just amazing. How much longer till harvest you think?


----------



## heissanti (Aug 29, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> lol, great grow ........ med cards rock!



damn, simply amazing. and this whole time i didn't know you had a med card fdd. i was a little scared for you, lol. anyways, simply amzing, i will do this someday in the future whenever possible  cant wait


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2008)

I want some santa berry... know where to get any?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I want some santa berry... know where to get any?


my local cannabis club.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 29, 2008)

when you get arthritis from trimming all 20 plants i will laugh at you...
when you smoke that amazing club bud to heal your arthritis i will take it back


----------



## mstrymxer (Aug 29, 2008)

how much longer you got?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 29, 2008)

I cant believe the plants have overgrown those poles you put in for the support lines. That net looks like a 38C bra on a 44 DD woman. lol

Whats the deal with that lawn fdd? Looks like it needs some nitrogen


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 29, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I cant believe the plants have overgrown those poles you put in for the support lines. That net looks like a 38C bra on a 44 DD woman. lol
> 
> Whats the deal with that lawn fdd? Looks like it needs some nitrogen


looks like some under watering, possible nute burn. whats the pH?


----------



## rdecosta88 (Aug 29, 2008)

those look MIGHTY FINE to me!! KEEP IT UP FDD!!! WONDERFUL JOB I WiSH I HAD THE GREEN THUMB LIKE YOU MAN!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I cant believe the plants have overgrown those poles you put in for the support lines. That net looks like a 38C bra on a 44 DD woman. lol
> 
> Whats the deal with that lawn fdd? Looks like it needs some nitrogen


when i water the lawn it causes mildew on the surrounding plants lower leaves. i had to stop watering that area. i really wish i didn't have to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> how much longer you got?


i'll be done in 10 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

she's eating the screen.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Aug 29, 2008)

dear god, its alive!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

i'm cutting that plant down when it's done and leaving the main stalk in that screen. then i'm hanging it on my wall.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm gonna sneak into your yard and carve my initials into one of your tree trunks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm gonna sneak into your yard and carve my initials into one of your tree trunks


hehhehehehe


----------



## iClone (Aug 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm gonna sneak into your yard and carve my initials into one of your tree trunks


lmfao
that is awesome.


----------



## iClone (Aug 29, 2008)

it really does look like a tree that was planted to close to a fence, and devoured it, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

iClone said:


> it really does look like a tree that was planted to close to a fence, and devoured it, lol


but it is.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Aug 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> she's eating the screen.


that thing is a fucking monster!!!!


----------



## iClone (Aug 29, 2008)

finally i was able to +REP you again, lmao


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 29, 2008)

There should be some kind of reward for that.....The noble pot prize


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

I could seriously sleep under there....if it weren't for the bugs.


----------



## iClone (Aug 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> There should be some kind of reward for that.....The noble pot prize


but there is...
the noble candelabra that is left when he lobs off the branches to dry, lol

i wonder what the root system looks like
aside from MASSIVE.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 29, 2008)

iClone said:


> but there is...
> the noble candelabra that is left when he lobs off the branches to dry, lol
> 
> i wonder what the root system looks like
> aside from MASSIVE.


I think beheameth suits it


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I could seriously sleep under there....if it weren't for the bugs.






what bugs?  come on over. bring your sleeping bag.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what bugs?  come on over. bring your sleeping bag.


I think the plants eat the bugs


----------



## iClone (Aug 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I think beheameth suits it


indeed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 29, 2008)

iClone said:


> i wonder what the root system looks like
> aside from MASSIVE.


ooooh, that's a good point...I want to see!



fdd2blk said:


> what bugs?  come on over. bring your sleeping bag.


Don't lie to me, I've seen your pics of the bugs! I'm specifically thinking about that one that looked like it had a straight up BEAK  If I woke up with that thing crawling on me....I'd freak.

But you know I'd brave the bugs for a chance to sleep in your forest  Let's make smores!


----------



## iClone (Aug 29, 2008)

LMFAO
mmm, smores.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 30, 2008)

Is The Fan Helping????,,Might Want One On Each Plant????


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Is The Fan Helping????,,Might Want One On Each Plant????


i think it is helping. the ground is dry and i see no new mildew. it's blowing all the way down to the other end. it's a pretty strong fan.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 31, 2008)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn they look fucking tasty but i wouldnt expect anything less from u and eating it there fucking devoring that screen how many did u scrog


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn they look fucking tasty but i wouldnt expect anything less from u and eating it there fucking devoring that screen how many did u scrog



just one like that. i scrogged a few others but they gobble up the screens a long time ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

my wife is inside my garden picking my yellow leaves. can you see her? 




there she is, .......... 




the view looking out my back door.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 31, 2008)

lol, hide and seek in the forest


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 31, 2008)

hahahahaha the last comment reminded me of the song "lookin out my back door" CCR 
but yes she is a pretty sight indeed


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 31, 2008)

how tall are those posts again?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> how tall are those posts again?



the posts are at 6 and a half feet. i took a tape measure to one of the bigger plants yesterday and it was 9 foot +.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 31, 2008)

wicked, the bonus part is now that they are that high, they get so much more light


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> wicked, the bonus part is now that they are that high, they get so much more light


that much closer to the sun.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah, I am a little worried about mine not getting enough light, because I use netting to block out the wind. Obviously, you don't have to worry about either of those factors. I was just talking to the wife about building a little growing structure insted of the setup we have outside right now. Looking good man... I sure would love to sample what yah get.... be willing to trade samples of what I get....


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 31, 2008)

well yeah, that too, sure, but i mean the horizon difference


----------



## worble (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd,
how much longer tell there ready iam in fremont they look like they are flowering at the same speed. heres a few of mine





and heres one of the tops how does it look?


----------



## rdecosta88 (Aug 31, 2008)

looks like u are going to have a santa berry christmas FDD LOL!!!!


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 31, 2008)

california sun and california laws.......its just not fair to the rest of us underground growers.........u make it look easy


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

worble said:


> fdd,
> how much longer tell there ready iam in fremont they look like they are flowering at the same speed. heres a few of mine
> 
> 
> ...




6 more weeks. let them go all the way. it's worth it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> california sun and california laws.......its just not fair to the rest of us underground growers.........u make it look easy



yep, it's hella easy.


----------



## worble (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks fdd hope your not still pissed at with me


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

worble said:


> thanks fdd hope your not still pissed at with me


did you do something to me? 
i'm never "pissed" at anyone. they just think i am.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 31, 2008)

kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## rdecosta88 (Aug 31, 2008)

FDD how many do they allow you to have on your script in your county?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

rdecosta88 said:


> FDD how many do they allow you to have on your script in your county?


30 plants, 3 lbs, 100sf canopy. i am growing on 3 scripts.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 31, 2008)

hey fdd, i am having some deep thoughts and i think you should grow some full sativa next year, but star the veg. now.
don't let go to flower till next spring, then put it out.
like a super tall breed i don't know the tallest, but there probably is.
anyway, the would be cool because people always ask what is the tallest plant, then you could show them that.

then you could climb it like a little fucking monkey


----------



## worble (Aug 31, 2008)

good he forgot hehe  kidding not you someone else now its all good.



fdd2blk said:


> did you do something to me?
> i'm never "pissed" at anyone. they just think i am.


----------



## Hank (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok.............im officially freaked out by Fdd's greenthumb. Way to go brotha

Hank.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife is inside my garden picking my yellow leaves. can you see her? View attachment 182507
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn not only are they devoring ur screens but there devoring ur wife


----------



## mountianstar (Aug 31, 2008)

I see another treefort coming my friend...
And thats always great news


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2008)

more like a tree fortress


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 1, 2008)

lol fdd... grow some for us under our recs and we'll pick it up from ya next season.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 1, 2008)

i just meant with his super skills it would ice to see


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2008)

I would add to the batch......, maybe.....?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet, next summer, it is on, who can climb their plant the highest


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 1, 2008)

hold on, how do you grow with 3 scripts? i thought it was a one script per person law?


----------



## bonz (Sep 1, 2008)

dam got a room for rent, lol.
nice yard bud


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 1, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> hold on, how do you grow with 3 scripts? i thought it was a one script per person law?


 
I know he's a care provider, if that changes things


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 1, 2008)

ya here in california you can get a caretakers permit its like $50 extra on top of you perscription! i have 1 script limit is 6 mature 12 immature! next year my girls and her parents are getting their scripts so we will be growing on 4 scripts next year it will be very nice!!


----------



## Jamrock (Sep 1, 2008)

Yo FDD, I have a strange "ice plant. What do you think?
April Ice Plant








ICE plant now





Jamrock


----------



## worble (Sep 1, 2008)

the way i read the law is 3 scripts per house so you cant do 4 i maybe wrong its happend before 


rdecosta88 said:


> ya here in california you can get a caretakers permit its like $50 extra on top of you perscription! i have 1 script limit is 6 mature 12 immature! next year my girls and her parents are getting their scripts so we will be growing on 4 scripts next year it will be very nice!!


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 2, 2008)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CAREGIVERS:[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A "primary caregiver" is narrowly defined under Prop. 215 to be "the individual designated [by a legal patient] who has consistently assumed responsibility for the housing, health, or safety of that person." The law does not explicitly allow for multiple caregivers. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]While caregivers may serve more than one patient, a new provision in SB 420 has made it illegal for them to have more than one patient outside their own "city or county." While the constitutionality of this provision is debatable (not only does it seem to override Prop. 215, but the restriction to a single "city or county" is ambiguous) prospective caregivers should beware of trying to serve large geographical areas. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] In general, the courts have held that cannabis clubs cannot serve as legal "primary caregivers" for large numbers of patients. Some persons have claimed caregiver status while growing for multiple numbers of patients on the theory that they are providing for their patients' health or safety. This defense has been successful in court for caregivers growing for small numbers of patients. However, it was explicitly rejected by a state court of appeals in the _Peron_ decision, where the court held that Peron's San Francisco Cannabis Buyers' Club could not reasonably claim to function as a "primary caregiver" for its 8000 clients. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In general, medical cannabis providers who cater to walk-in clients should not hope to rely on the caregiver provision. Caregiver growers should limit themselves to a select membership list of local clients whom they personally know and who do not have other caregivers. Within these constraints, SB 420 allows caregivers to be compensated for the costs of their services, but does NOT specifically authorize distribution or cultivation for profit.[/FONT]
http://api.msappspace.com/apprendering/104283/canvas/render.app#


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

if my buddy has a script but nowhere to grow, all i have to do is hang a copy of his paperwork next to mine and i'm good to go.


----------



## iClone (Sep 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if my buddy has a script but nowhere to grow, all i have to do is hang a copy of his paperwork next to mine and i'm good to go.


wicked.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 2, 2008)

VERY NICE (borat voice) ha ha


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 2, 2008)

why do u think california can pass this and ohio cant?
seems like a no brainer for tax purposes and revenue too


----------



## balihai (Sep 2, 2008)

michigan needs to legalize medicinal marijuana!


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 2, 2008)

they need to completely decriminalize it thats what i think! but still regulate it some how so the Weed market doesnt go to shit!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking beautiful as always fdd. Are you still camping out near harvest time?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 3, 2008)

topsy......turvy hahahaha I love those plants man.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 3, 2008)

mman I've been gone awhile... what'd I miss???... what!?! almost everything!?!?!?!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Sep 4, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> sweet, next summer, it is on, who can climb their plant the highest


my entry is still on her mother: "christy lee"(chrystal haze- nl.hz/ white widow(purple pheno))the plant she'll come off is 30"tall, and 4' wide n.l/hz. gushing of pineapples.. I'm starting her once I harvest in oct. then I'll trick her every night under flouros 'til next may! I'll try a purple widow too, but I'm going for LENGTH not height!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Sep 4, 2008)

3 scripts per house?!! damn! I'd be one paranoid bastard in 24/7 colonel kurtz mode!!!! that'd be 300 sq. ft. in santa cruz co.!!!!!


----------



## slabhead (Sep 4, 2008)

fdd, nice grow. You could make some furniture outta those stalks.
Man, the laws there must be nice.


----------



## overfiend (Sep 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 30 plants, 3 lbs, 100sf canopy. i am growing on 3 scripts.


woops my 30 plants, 100sf canopy accidently grew 10lbs. the bud to leaf ratio was higher than expected.


----------



## MDgrow (Sep 4, 2008)

ahhhh too bad i dont need other peoples scripts, doctor covers 90 plants =O

all i know is im doing it big next outdoor season, want to help me out fdd? lol


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 5, 2008)

mdgrow said:


> ahhhh too bad i dont need other peoples scripts, doctor covers 90 plants =o


how the hell did you get a doctor to perscribe you a 90 plant script


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2008)

rdecosta88 said:


> how the hell did you get a doctor to perscribe you a 90 plant script


you can fit 90 plants in a 3 X 3 closet. or i can fill it with 1. plants counts don't mean sh*t. i can grow 1 plant that will out produce all 90 of those put together. this is why there is a canopy size and weight limit as well.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 5, 2008)

damn butte county is gay as fuck then... my perscription specificly says 6 mature 12 immature plants...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2008)

rdecosta88 said:


> damn butte county is gay as fuck then... my perscription specificly says 6 mature 12 immature plants...



this plant is mature ........ 



so is this one .......... 

both the same strain as well.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this plant is mature ........ View attachment 186434
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a tony stewart card on the wall?  ? 


'just 1 ?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this plant is mature ........ View attachment 186434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah but did they come from both mothers that can play a diffrence but the one out side that looks sexy


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 6, 2008)

> this plant is mature ........ Attachment 186434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ya a plant that is flowering is mature and one that is vegging is immature... so i am allowed 6 flowering plants and 12 that arent flowering...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this plant is mature ........ View attachment 186434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey look its the resin covered rolling tray, that thing is good enough to smoke.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Sep 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you can fit 90 plants in a 3 X 3 closet. or i can fill it with 1. plants counts don't mean sh*t. i can grow 1 plant that will out produce all 90 of those put together. this is why there is a canopy size and weight limit as well.


True but the 90 plants will only take 60-70 days to produce what your tree would in one outdoor season...***

***defending the high density sog

BTW your plants look beautiful sir.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah... I think I am going to go tear down his house until I get one of those t shirts! Screw his plants, I just want an RIU t shirt!!!!!


----------



## iClone (Sep 7, 2008)

bump*
hey fdd, how are the girls lookin bro?
we need an update, some fresh pics
and hey! if you can, get a shot from your roof top, lmao
that would be waay to cool


----------



## balihai (Sep 7, 2008)

Bro, i dont think the roofs high enough, maybe he could rent a blimp to get a shot?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Or, he could just send me an RIU T SHIRT


----------



## surferbum6900 (Sep 8, 2008)

iClone said:


> bump*
> hey fdd, how are the girls lookin bro?
> we need an update, some fresh pics
> and hey! if you can, get a shot from your roof top, lmao
> that would be waay to cool


 yeah that last one from your back door was sick!!


----------



## genfranco (Sep 8, 2008)

enough with the t shirt man!


----------



## iClone (Sep 8, 2008)

genfranco said:


> enough with the t shirt man!


Agreed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2008)

i cleaned my trenches the other day. i don't remember if i posted these, .......   



captured a hummingbird shot, kinda blurry though, ......... 



here's a few of this morning, ..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2008)

a few more of today, .......


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 8, 2008)

B E A U T I F U L how many weeks left fdd??


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 8, 2008)

perrrrrdyyyyyy haha

god damn all i see is a field of spears...jealous
are any close to ready?


----------



## bterz (Sep 8, 2008)

Makes me all tingly inside...
Also, are those humming birds the fuckers pickin at the top of my colas?!


----------



## happygrits (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I come over to play?hahahaha Wow! are you just as amazed as we are?


----------



## iClone (Sep 8, 2008)

FDD, if i was local to you, it would be an honor for you to use my chainsaw at the end of the season.
and by the way, did you expect to be able to get a clear shot of the humming bird with a standard camera?
lol
and i hope your hands are ready for trimming, lol
if that does not induce arthritis, i don't know what will!
lmfao


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2008)

iClone said:


> FDD, if i was local to you, it would be an honor for you to use my chainsaw at the end of the season.
> and by the way, did you expect to be able to get a clear shot of the humming bird with a standard camera?
> lol
> and i hope your hands are ready for trimming, lol
> ...


i got a pretty good one last year, ......


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 8, 2008)

man, i would invest in one of those rolling tube trimmer things.

i agree with Bubbles from trailer park boys, "i hate harvesting, i like feedn' and lovn' and watchn' them grow, ..."


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> man, i would invest in one of those rolling tube trimmer things.
> 
> i agree with Bubbles from trailer park boys, "i hate harvesting, i like feedn' and lovn' and watchn' them grow, ..."



auto trimmers beat up the buds and leave all those "sticker stems". there is no way i would do all this the rip them to sh*t. i need a dozen new pair of fiskars.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 8, 2008)

ok, good point, well, i guess that's the way, unless... you could wrangle up some umpa lumpas.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got two of them... but I think FDD is gunna need the whole crew...


----------



## Jay420 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey FDD lookin great man! I was wondering if you ever had a problem with ants and your sunflowers? Ants are all over mine. Would you happen to know any home remedies for getting them off? Thanks


----------



## mountianstar (Sep 8, 2008)

just dropped by to say sorry about the male bro. Try to take a clone from the bottom branches while you can, hopefully he will dry out and make it though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2008)

Jay420 said:


> Hey FDD lookin great man! I was wondering if you ever had a problem with ants and your sunflowers? Ants are all over mine. Would you happen to know any home remedies for getting them off? Thanks


they help the aphids which cover my sunflower leaves. the ants protect the aphids and in turn get to collect all the aphid honeydew. i never worry about them but they do get bad.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 8, 2008)

I need a vacation.. maybe I could help with the trimming and have a few laughs too.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Sep 8, 2008)

fdd how can i grow like U? r u in high times
lets have some info..

::shameless plug::


----------



## iClone (Sep 8, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> fdd how can i grow like U? r u in high times
> lets have some info..
> 
> ::shameless plug::


you cant.
*note the period^*


----------



## iClone (Sep 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got a pretty good one last year, ...... View attachment 188348


yea, but i have to say, i like the back drop, that must have been later in the season last year...


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i cleaned my trenches the other day. i don't remember if i posted these, ....... View attachment 188253


----------



## mountianstar (Sep 9, 2008)

the trenches keep his water from running away before it soaks in If Im not mistaken.

Or he digs them for that cat to shit in I cant remember which he actually does it for anymore.
(just kidding with you fdd, I just cant seem forget when you said your cat was doing that)

and the plant stalks are that big because....well how else would he hold all that bud off the ground? It dosent have anything to do with what brand of nutes he uses, just the way he raises his plants


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 9, 2008)

damn... im planning my next grow and i think i might just try the trench thing! LOOKS LEGIT!!! and the scrog the girls as well! results like that it seems almost endless!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i cleaned my trenches the other day. i don't remember if i posted these, ....... View attachment 188253 View attachment 188254 View attachment 188255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice fdd, best of luck to you.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd you should start using this in preparation


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2008)

let's see what this does.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2008)

the insides of these plants are hollow. all the inside leaves and branches have died due to low light levels. i have to go thru and trim all the small growth. it's hard to do with my bad leg. i got one pretty much done with a long way yet to go.


----------



## madcow (Sep 9, 2008)

i wish i could come help out bro


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

man Im sorry to hear that... My GDP is doing the same thing, shedding its inside. I wish I could help you, just so that you don't have to feel the pain, but I have this feeling that you enjoy it a bit too... like "look babies I love you so much I am just going to deal with this pain and show you the same love anyways" But those pictures just gave me a good idea, so thank you very very much for that!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the insides of these plants are hollow. all the inside leaves and branches have died due to low light levels. i have to go thru and trim all the small growth. it's hard to do with my bad leg. i got one pretty much done with a long way yet to go.
> 
> View attachment 189357 View attachment 189358 View attachment 189359 View attachment 189360 View attachment 189361 View attachment 189362 View attachment 189363 View attachment 189364


Yeah... fatten and sweaten, and resin them up.... mmm looks delicious...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yeah, and what are the measurements of your SCROG fencing if you don't mind me asking? do you know what the measurements are of the small rectangles the wire makes?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear FDD,

Please take me on as an apprentice, i would move from my happy canadian home to 'merca and happily take on all the bitchwork (trenching, trimming, cleaning, harvesting, haulin' dirt, etc.) just for a chance to learn from the master. I can sit in the yard and throw rocks and whirlybirds, remove any and all bugs by hand throw off the feds with zany stories about chupacabras, I grill a damn good steak and roll and damn fine joint. Just think about it, your own personal dope slave, and all i want is knowledge(oh and maybe a couple of the magic beans your seem to always be planting.)


----------



## slabhead (Sep 9, 2008)

Note to self....use the fdd trench next year.

Absolutely awesome man!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

I will be using a method that incorporates your trench method in my Monster Grow for next year, its a little more involved though...


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the insides of these plants are hollow. all the inside leaves and branches have died due to low light levels. i have to go thru and trim all the small growth. it's hard to do with my bad leg. i got one pretty much done with a long way yet to go.
> 
> View attachment 189357 View attachment 189358 View attachment 189359 View attachment 189360 View attachment 189361 View attachment 189362 View attachment 189363 View attachment 189364


would offer to help but, well you can see why.


----------



## MDgrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> would offer to help but, well you can see why.



lol god damn, looking very nice fdd and hodge. I should be uploading recent picks of mine soon.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 9, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> would offer to help but, well you can see why.


damn you guys.....I wish......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> would offer to help but, well you can see why.


we'll meet for the hash making party.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love hash....


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we'll meet for the hash making party.


Would love too..What's hash?..lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> Would love too..What's hash?..lol



It comes in a can mixed with corned beef ..... Its a breakfast staple


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 9, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It comes in a can mixed with corned beef ..... Its a breakfast staple


Canned eh? Thought so.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> Would love too..What's hash?..lol


Hash...... hashish.... hashishapotomus lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2008)

hash, ........................ YouTube - washin' the weed - part 2........bubble hash.........


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hash, ........................ YouTube - washin' the weed - part 2........bubble hash.........
> 
> View attachment 189580 View attachment 189581 View attachment 189582 View attachment 189583


 Oh how I long for that taste ,,,,Its soooooooooo good ..


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hash, ........................ YouTube - washin' the weed - part 2........bubble hash.........
> 
> View attachment 189580 View attachment 189581 View attachment 189582 View attachment 189583


my god u amaze me with the things you do! like WHO THE FUCK WOULD HAVE THOUGHT OF USING A WASHING MACHINE FOR WASHING THE HERBS FOR THE MAKING HASH!!! GENIOUS I TELL U JUST FUCKING GENIOUS!!!kiss-ass


----------



## mountianstar (Sep 9, 2008)

rdecosta88 said:


> my god u amaze me with the things you do! like WHO THE FUCK WOULD HAVE THOUGHT OF USING A WASHING MACHINE FOR WASHING THE HERBS FOR THE MAKING HASH!!! GENIOUS I TELL U JUST FUCKING GENIOUS!!!kiss-ass




Umm hightimes has done several articles on it.
Where you been?


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 9, 2008)

hahaha

hey FDD 

i've been watching EVERYDAY!!

I don't really have to say anything, but 
GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Umm hightimes has done several articles on it.
> Where you been?


LOL. No Fdd invented it.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like that rolling seat. easy on the back (and leg for you). The combined N-P-K for your nutes is 15-70-16. Are you going to use one less/more strength than the others? Sorry to ask about nutes again. Also the budslook like they will give the ropes a run for their money.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll take one of those...


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll take one of those...


Sweeeet jesus that looks like some super good hash!!!

Nothing better than the smell of epic bubble hash


----------



## happygrits (Sep 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hash, ........................ YouTube - washin' the weed - part 2........bubble hash.........
> 
> View attachment 189580 View attachment 189581 View attachment 189582 View attachment 189583


YOU KNOW IT IS GOOD IT HAS HIS STAMP OF APPROVAL made & inspected by FDD

my first batch looked like turds his looks like looogggg(southern accent)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I like that rolling seat. easy on the back (and leg for you). The combined N-P-K for your nutes is 15-70-16. Are you going to use one less/more strength than the others? Sorry to ask about nutes again. Also the budslook like they will give the ropes a run for their money.



15-70-16? that's nucking futs. 

i'm looking at 1 plant right now that is getting close to flushing. i think i will cut off the bloom and give it some of the floro and cha ching then flush it. all my plants are really green so i'm not sure what they really need. if anything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Umm hightimes has done several articles on it.
> Where you been?




hightimes sucks.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 10, 2008)

dont get him started on high times........ull be in for it (also dont mention jorge cerv.)........big time


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm ready for it... whats the beef with HT? I'm not a fan of Jorge C. Myself....


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 10, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I'm ready for it... whats the beef with HT? I'm not a fan of Jorge C. Myself....


High times is ok, but some of there stuff is crazy,and Jorge cervantes well thats another story,to me he just reuses the same information and just presents it in a different way,both of his dvd's talked almost about the same stuff,and all the plants i saw were not really that spectuacular FDD could make a video and probably sell a million copys


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 10, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> Umm hightimes has done several articles on it.
> Where you been?


im not subscribed to hightimes! personally i think ordering magazines is a waste of my money cuz i dont have the time to read em! i would rather read shit from this site and other sites. who needs high times


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2008)

Are there any of those bloom nutes you like over the others?


----------



## craca102 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just saw some of the recent pics and the bubble has pics. WOW!!! kiss-asskiss-ass lol

Bigger and better from last year!! that means more help for the harvesting 

Looking great!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey man....looking mighty fine, mighty fine. great to see your continued success and impressive improvement....you're an amazing farmer! congrats!! 

ps good luck with them moths and other pests! no one deserves to feast on that harvest until it is time! 


fdd2blk said:


> the insides of these plants are hollow. all the inside leaves and branches have died due to low light levels. i have to go thru and trim all the small growth. it's hard to do with my bad leg. i got one pretty much done with a long way yet to go.
> 
> View attachment 189357 View attachment 189358 View attachment 189359 View attachment 189360 View attachment 189361 View attachment 189362 View attachment 189363 View attachment 189364


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....looking mighty fine, mighty fine. great to see your continued success and impressive improvement....you're an amazing farmer! congrats!!
> 
> ps good luck with them moths and other pests! no one deserves to feast on that harvest until it is time!



hello my friend. good to see you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks very much, I appreciate that. your leg is hurting, but your labours are showing great promise.


----------



## happygrits (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey fdd,
I almost forgot Is that Hash picture advertisment for your position as HASH PROFESSOR/INSTRUCTOR. People will bang down doors to learn.


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 11, 2008)

Can you guys have a quick look at this post please

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/108244-5-weeks-flowering.html


----------



## mountianstar (Sep 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hightimes sucks.



I know brother, I live in a small hick town and cant convince the book store to order any other cannabis mags because (and I quote the bookstore owner directly) "this one is the best many people tell me".

I told her I knwo a little about the subject matter and that they are NOT the best magazine. She still refuses to order anything else......

Ive started ordering my own magazines now


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2008)

pics .........................


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 11, 2008)

they're really coming along! excellent job


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> they're really coming along! excellent job



it's starting to smell funny.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 11, 2008)

Its the great garden of eden!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2008)

more pics .......


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> more pics .......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190863 View attachment 190864 View attachment 190865 View attachment 190866 View attachment 190867 View attachment 190868 View attachment 190869 View attachment 190870 View attachment 190873 View attachment 190874 View attachment 190875 View attachment 190876


fdd that is an awesome view from the neighbors side? i cant tell, but it looks like it. does he care? if i were him id sit there and smell the fence line, getting higher after every whiff. those resinated buds are looking great, i cant wait to see next update.


----------



## longlivemtb (Sep 11, 2008)

Still amazing!


----------



## MDgrow (Sep 11, 2008)

wow looking amazing fdd..... mentor me lol =P


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2008)

I bet they look a million times better in person too (and smell  )!


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 11, 2008)

I wonder what would happen if fdd grew a lowryder lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2008)

I think he has...


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> please, no debating in this thread. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





where did u buy the hps????how much??ive been looking to purchase one.thnx in advance


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 11, 2008)

holy fack thats fackin nuts.


----------



## firebullet (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I could sustain off just one of those 8-9ft(?) monsters for quite a while.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just laugh everytime I see your yard. Thats amazingly beautiful! Im starting to think the posts and lines may not be able to hold them lol. Fat bottom girls you make the rockin-world go around.(YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls)


----------



## worble (Sep 11, 2008)

shit you got me beat this year nice trees fdd damn. jeff


fdd2blk said:


> more pics .......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190863 View attachment 190864 View attachment 190865 View attachment 190866 View attachment 190867 View attachment 190868 View attachment 190869 View attachment 190870 View attachment 190873 View attachment 190874 View attachment 190875 View attachment 190876


----------



## madcow (Sep 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> more pics .......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190863 View attachment 190864 View attachment 190865 View attachment 190866 View attachment 190867 View attachment 190868 View attachment 190869 View attachment 190870 View attachment 190873 View attachment 190874 View attachment 190875 View attachment 190876


I wanna come to your house!!


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 11, 2008)

u can buy a second house from this years harvest......
ur gonna need a team of mexicans to help u trim.....and ull still be going till christmas


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2008)

madcow said:


> I wanna come to your house!!


The line forms behind me


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 12, 2008)

i just want your plants to come to my house, i'd rather not have to go to cali.


----------



## Greenscreen (Sep 12, 2008)

wow this is what I'd like my backyard to look like one day....


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 12, 2008)

damn you and youre medicinal card faded, DAMN YOU! man youre lucky, i got like 6 flowering females outside, but they are also only 3-4 feet, just harvested my indoors, but DAMN man i cant believe no one around you cares/ steals or fucks around with this amazing garden of weeden, no one can down you on you botantical skills, good job man


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*  
_more pics ....... 



*Attachment 190863**Attachment 190864**Attachment 190865* Attachment 190866 Attachment 190867 Attachment 190868 Attachment 190869 Attachment 190870 Attachment 190873 Attachment 190874 Attachment 190875 Attachment 190876

i would faint/passout everytime i walked back there, no lie i would._


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2008)

i walk out there now and am awestruck. i'm standing right in front of it and it's all just surreal. "this is mine". wow. "mine, i made this." i don't know what this feeling is, but i like it. i'm just a dude with a backyard. i never meant or even knew i could do this.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 12, 2008)

my friend that is the feeling of being a god. someday i will get there.


----------



## happygrits (Sep 12, 2008)

Cheers!!!!
maybe i'll get to let mine trees when it's legal down here
Rejoice maybe that's the word


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ... i'm just a dude with a backyard. i never meant or even knew i could do this.


 
i remember you saying that last year. lol


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i walk out there now and am awestruck. i'm standing right in front of it and it's all just surreal. "this is mine". wow. "mine, i made this." i don't know what this feeling is, but i like it. i'm just a dude with a backyard. i never meant or even knew i could do this.


"Reefer Madness"


----------



## mountianstar (Sep 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> please, no debating in this thread. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude if I hadnt seen someone wuote it here I would have NEVER believed it.
You called Htg's lighting products "baby" ballast. 

And yet you commend those cheap reflectors? Shame shame my friend. I cant believe it still.......

the ladies still look good outdoors though.


----------



## Hank (Sep 13, 2008)

_Originally posted by......_ *Fdd2blk*


_i walk out there now and am awestruck. i'm standing right in front of it and it's all just surreal. "this is mine". wow. "mine, i made this." i don't know what this feeling is, but i like it. i'm just a dude with a backyard. i never meant or even knew i could do this._

_.............................._

I have experienced this feeling of surreal in my backyard as well. There is just something about being surrounded by stinky Cola's Good jod fdd.

Hank.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 13, 2008)

dude looking at ur backyard is almost better than sex


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> dude if I hadnt seen someone wuote it here I would have NEVER believed it.
> You called Htg's lighting products "baby" ballast.
> 
> And yet you commend those cheap reflectors? Shame shame my friend. I cant believe it still.......
> ...


fuck HTG. 

i didn't "commend" the reflector. i did a test and it performed better. i'm not gonna lie.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Sep 13, 2008)

where would you buy your stuff online then? =/


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2008)

xxtoadxx said:


> where would you buy your stuff online then? =/


i'm lucky and i have 5 hydro shops within 10 miles of me. i only buy locally now.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

have the plants you started for 08 been harvested.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm lucky and i have 5 hydro shops within 10 miles of me. i only buy locally now.


 thought you ment you own 5 hydro shops


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 13, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> thought you ment you own 5 hydro shops


I thought the same thing for a second....I was about to ask why fdd doesnt have his OWN viper.


----------



## Hank (Sep 13, 2008)

5 hydro shops within 10 miles of you. This must be a california thing? Just be lucky you can by locally and not have to order online. Something goes wrong all you do is hop in the car and drive down to the place. 

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2008)

Hank said:


> 5 hydro shops within 10 miles of you. This must be a california thing? Just be lucky you can by locally and not have to order online. Something goes wrong all you do is hop in the car and drive down to the place.
> 
> Hank.


everyone should have these luxuries. it's not fair. i'm just some dude. we really gotta fix these laws. Smoke Shop has Windsor fuming | PressDemocrat.com | The Press Democrat | Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> more pics .......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190863 View attachment 190864 View attachment 190865 View attachment 190866 View attachment 190867 View attachment 190868 View attachment 190869 View attachment 190870 View attachment 190873 View attachment 190874 View attachment 190875 View attachment 190876


i only look at the pictures 

GANJA GOD!! HAIL FDD

my goodness... that is incredible!!!

iloveyou


----------



## Beaner (Sep 14, 2008)

i hate you so much...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

Beaner said:


> i hate you so much...


i knew i'd draw you out. hi. 
it is very good to see you.


----------



## Hank (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes these laws have me baffled. Tell you the truth i don't see it letting up anytime soon. Which really sucks. 

Hank.


----------



## Beaner (Sep 14, 2008)

lol sorry for the insanely long sabbatical, this crazy government of ours has forced me to forsake an entire season, I have tried to fill the void by increasing my second love of disc golfing every, single day, but it doesn't fill the hole that sneaking off into the swamp with hundreds of pounds of gear to grow a lovely illicit plant does...

it has been growing painfully obvious to me that i can't run from this obsession... Most of the disc courses in my area are made in former sod and hemp fields, every other day i find myself digging through acres of sticky, stinky, trichome infested marijuana buds, looking for my disks, trying to avoid thinking about the wonderfully skunky, bubblegum aroma eminating from them...

i have obstained from smoking for a long, long time, the courts have ordered as such and i have a child coming soon so i have no choice but to oblige or i will face jail time. this though has not stopped me from ordering and collecting strains over the past few months.

it is probably too late in the season to offer much help, as i have found that cannibus becomes increasingly hardy in its most vital section of life...but i will offer what advice i can and try and give you a run for your money this next season fdd!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

Beaner said:


> lol sorry for the insanely long sabbatical, this crazy government of ours has forced me to forsake an entire season, I have tried to fill the void by increasing my second love of disc golfing every, single day, but it doesn't fill the hole that sneaking off into the swamp with hundreds of pounds of gear to grow a lovely illicit plant does...
> 
> it has been growing painfully obvious to me that i can't run from this obsession... Most of the disc courses in my area are made in former sod and hemp fields, every other day i find myself digging through acres of sticky, stinky, trichome infested marijuana buds, looking for my disks, trying to avoid thinking about the wonderfully skunky, bubblegum aroma eminating from them...
> 
> ...


cali has some nice courses. 
you should look into it. 

San Francisco Disc Golf Club - San Francisco Bay Area Courses


----------



## Beaner (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah i would assume they do, cali has a lot of nice things(fdd's backyard)...i've heard good about south Carolina as far as the best courses in the country... im just going for the goal of competing next year and growing a decent crop of buds. I am lucky to live within a mile of the top rated course in minnesota.


----------



## Hank (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats on becoming a Dad. 

Hank.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Beaner said:


> yeah i would assume they do, cali has a lot of nice things(fdd's backyard)...i've heard good about south Carolina as far as the best courses in the country... im just going for the goal of competing next year and growing a decent crop of buds. I am lucky to live within a mile of the top rated course in minnesota.


"I'm glad I left that farm in Northern Minnesota
Where the time moves slower and the winters are colder
Became a city boy, where everybody acts like they older
Where they stick to themselves and keep a chip on they shoulder" -slug (nothing but sunshine)

good to see/read/hear from ya beaner. congrats and goodluck.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i only look at the pictures
> 
> GANJA GOD!! HAIL FDD
> 
> ...


 great plants.

hope mine turn out 1/2 as good aS them.
i wish?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

here comes the candy.


----------



## Skitzotic (Sep 14, 2008)

Need any help harvesting, Just let me know man ;] I just harvested mine. Leda uno early flowering. I fucked everything up by smoking most of it before it was completley dry. Was some goood shit though. . Also bruised the buds all too shit -.-. Beautiful plant though. I think ive found a new favorite hobby ;]. Not bad for my first harvest i guess. got an ounce, and it was only 2 months old.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 14, 2008)

Skitzotic said:


> Need any help harvesting, Just let me know man ;] I just harvested mine. Leda uno early flowering. I fucked everything up by smoking most of it before it was completley dry. Was some goood shit though. . Also bruised the buds all too shit -.-. Beautiful plant though. I think ive found a new favorite hobby ;]. Not bad for my first harvest i guess. got an ounce, and it was only 2 months old.


Lol, asking to help you harvest talking about how he bruised buds and smoked most of it before he could even get it to dry... lol... way to downsale yourself man...

So FDD are you in on my 2009 Outdoor Comp.? I think you would do well


----------



## Beaner (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd, did i mention i hate you and your garden?


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 14, 2008)

it really doesn't even look like the sameback yard lol

wow


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

before, ...................  



after, .........................


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> before, ................... View attachment 193100 View attachment 193101
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the after effects


----------



## genfranco (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice FDD.. this harvest is going to be nice.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here comes the candy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 193011 View attachment 193012 View attachment 193013 View attachment 193014 View attachment 193015 View attachment 193016 View attachment 193017 View attachment 193018




MY GOODNESS .. It must smell wonderful back there .............


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

if it rains at all this roof is going to drain all over my plants. i don't know what to do.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn bro I think I like your before and after pics just a little more than mine haha 



I would clean all the leaves and shit off that roof if at all possible so its only clean water hitting your plants....OR better yet I would rig up a little gutter.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 14, 2008)

go to the home depot and get a gutter. then divert it where you want, easy peezy


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> go to the home depot and get a gutter. then divert it where you want, easy peezy


best fix. the problem is the fiberglass roof over hangs any stubs by at least a foot. i have nothing to hang the gutter from other then the fiberglass itself.


----------



## bterz (Sep 14, 2008)

Gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> best fix. the problem is the fiberglass roof over hangs any stubs by at least a foot. i have nothing to hang the gutter from other then the fiberglass itself.


 you could add 1 foot extenders made of 2x4's and the attach the gutter to those 2x4's.Im sure you can find the right bracket at home depot for mounting the 2x4's to the stud,and then all you need is a piece underneath to support the 2x4's,then you have a nice sturdy gutter...Or you could bust out the clippers and have at that bush and do some sweeping...but the building thing sounds more exiting


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

stupid broken leg.


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> stupid broken leg.


That's what friends are for...a branch off that bush would have me up on a ladder building


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 14, 2008)

or, you can buy this wavy wood shit that matches up with the corrugated roof.
put that on-top of your roof at the edge, caulk it.
okay, then make a hole on the upside of the new damming devise, have that drain into a pipe.
there ya go, instant gutter action


----------



## iClone (Sep 14, 2008)

trim the fiberglass back.
then install the gutter perhaps?


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 14, 2008)

just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Marie Jain (Sep 14, 2008)

Hank said:


> _Originally posted by......_ *Fdd2blk*
> 
> 
> _i walk out there now and am awestruck. i'm standing right in front of it and it's all just surreal. "this is mine". wow. "mine, i made this." i don't know what this feeling is, but i like it. i'm just a dude with a backyard. i never meant or even knew i could do this._
> ...


I had this feeling this summer (though not on your scale). Surreal.....

And wonderful


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here comes the candy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 193011 View attachment 193012 View attachment 193013 View attachment 193014 View attachment 193015 View attachment 193016 View attachment 193017 View attachment 193018


Quick question for ya, what strain is photo number 4, the close up?


----------



## Skitzotic (Sep 14, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Lol, asking to help you harvest talking about how he bruised buds and smoked most of it before he could even get it to dry... lol... way to downsale yourself man...
> 
> So FDD are you in on my 2009 Outdoor Comp.? I think you would do well


Harsh mann, The reason i bruised this is my right arms broken, so i couldnt use scissors. And damnnn. Cut me Some slack. it was my first ever harvest ;]


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if it rains at all this roof is going to drain all over my plants. i don't know what to do.


I only have one girl outside but I live in California as well. I have been watching the weather reports and plan to take her down just before the first rain, which is normaly early Oct, but who knows with this global warming crap.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 14, 2008)

GLOBAL WARNING?.
how come plants flower earlyer over there are the days shorter?. than england?.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> GLOBAL WARNING?.
> how come plants flower earlyer over there are the days shorter?. than england?.


Sorry Global Warming. And YES it is happening.

As for day lengths Day Length
We have about a 20min difference in September.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

i did some "pruning" of dead or dying branches.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats some awsome botton to top photography FDD. Do you thing tose cords are gona hold? They look like they are getting prety heavy


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Sep 15, 2008)

looks like i could just climb up it lol

im lovin it fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Thats some awsome botton to top photography FDD. Do you thing tose cords are gona hold? They look like they are getting prety heavy



it's parachute cord, it better hold.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hang a gutter on the end of that roof ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hang a gutter on the end of that roof ..



why? i was just saying. i could care less. it's not that big of a deal. the plants are higher than the roof so, ..............


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 15, 2008)

looking good.
is it best to remove all the lower little growth ?
if my plant is 5 foot sould i remove about 2 of the lower parts of the plants, that arnt really doing anything at the bottom of the plants?.

any bud shots how far are they on?.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 15, 2008)

fdd, that's alot of green there on the ground.
what is the make or break for a branch to be worthy of staying?


----------



## kingding2385 (Sep 15, 2008)

holy shit FDD, those branches are fuckin huge!! your gonna need to stop off at home depot and get yourself a chain saw when harvest time comes around.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont like the chain saw idea the exhuast probably isnt good for the other plants.idd use some big ass clippers


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 15, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> i dont like the chain saw idea the exhuast probably isnt good for the other plants.idd use some big ass clippers


*plan to camp out......*


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 15, 2008)

little hack saw action


----------



## happygrits (Sep 15, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *plan to camp out......*


 
wonder if he's "pack'in" a 12 gauge shot gun
normally i don't like guns but his grow looks too tempting


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

Trip wires and sensors would be in place if that was my yard , and a few dogs and of course . My trusty 30-06 marlin. and a .40 on my hip


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 15, 2008)

give me a break


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 15, 2008)

id put up nightcams on access points.and have trip wires rigged 2 shotguns.... id be the worst person to try 2 rob.. haha... but im sure hes got things handled correctly....isnt his first year....


----------



## vanbuilder2 (Sep 15, 2008)

What are you feeding thoe giants? What kind of soil mixture is it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

whose robbing me? paranoid fucks. lol 


i have waited until the plants are flowering. they have nice buds forming everywhere up top. i went underneath the canopy and any branches that AREN'T producing flowers at this point get removed. a lot of them are dead or dying (branches) already due to lack of light. i should/could have made A LOT of babies today. i don't feel like messing with cuttings right now though.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 15, 2008)

me? im not paranoid.. whos paranoid?....lol... yeah like i said in last post. im sure u had things handled... b4 u grounded them. what was soil mixture?.. mainly perl. rite?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> me? im not paranoid.. whos paranoid?....lol... yeah like i said in last post. im sure u had things handled... b4 u grounded them. what was soil mixture?.. mainly perl. rite?



perlite and clay buster. nowhere near enough. this is the first year i tilled so it will get better each year. i'll dump all my pots out in this area and till all that soil into the existing after harvest. 



shotguns and trip wires.  i don't really think anyone's coming. if anything kids from down the street might try to hit me. i sleep out there just in case of this. i'm pretty sure all it would take is me to go "HEY!!!!" and any "robbers" would run. i guess i could always shot them in the back.


----------



## jon2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't even say anything, keep it silent and just "cock" your shotgun.. being dark and quiet, man that would be scary.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 15, 2008)

fucking right faded, anyway man they are lookin beautiful, id sleep out there too


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 15, 2008)

that suks havin to worry bout robbers.. i did plants once in my yard and they were my best to date, because of the tlc i could give em being so close.. but thats the only thing that sucked about yard growing, more likely someone see's it, then way out in the woods somewhere.

goodluck man, but like you said holla hey or somethin and youde scare em off. because they would think you got a gun with that kinda weigh


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

jon2 said:


> Don't even say anything, keep it silent and just "cock" your shotgun.. being dark and quiet, man that would be scary.



Proven to be THE MOST INTIMIDATING sound for a robber to hear. I saw a show.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Proven to be THE MOST INTIMIDATING sound for a robber to hear. I saw a show.


my buddy was saying "just find something that makes that noise".


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my buddy was saying "just find something that makes that noise".


Dude right now they have those motion senor Halloween gag deals in walmart... you know you walk by and lightning cracks with a witch giggling type thing... lol... I even seen one that has a zombie coming out of the yard....


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my buddy was saying "just find something that makes that noise".


That's a negative if your gonna make THAT NOISE it better be putting a round in the chamber!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

That is unless it is coming from a speaker not where you actually are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> That is unless it is coming from a speaker not where you actually are.


if i was tip-toeing threw someones yard and a zombie screamed at me, i'd run away.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if i was tip-toeing threw someones yard and a zombie screamed at me, i'd run away.


Hell yeah... I guess people never have tip toed around anywhere... .hehehe..


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

O hell ya unless I have a gun at which point I'd shoot the zombie then run, LOL.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> O hell ya unless I have a gun at which point I'd shoot the zombie then run, LOL.


make sure to hit them in the head. Zombie Squad &bull; Index page


----------



## jon2 (Sep 15, 2008)

YouTube - The Great Zombie Killer Competition With Source Mod Todd

watch the whole thing.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

=)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> =)




put that on my roof.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the reply about the branches fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> thanks for the reply about the branches fdd


you're the only one who cared. you did see it i assume.


----------



## bterz (Sep 15, 2008)

haha too funny. I like that scarecrow.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, the rest of these clowns just want you to shoot someone.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL I don't want to see anyone get shot ESPECIALLY Fadded. 

I say a crops not worth a life!

As for the trimming I think everyone was in shock after seeing the mass of those trunks =)
But man they look good, the time and care you take shows in your garden, the perfectly round ones make my jaw drop every time 
"Absolutely Beautiful Growth Control"


----------



## thesnowboarder (Sep 16, 2008)

holy hell im not so sure i would want to be your friend come harvest time.. so much cutting and so much time will be involved just sitting, cutting, smoking and chillin out.. WAIT a min can i be your friend? haha nice work FDD been reading everynight just not posting much. Enjoy your harvest! 

Any pictures of the plant you had woven into the metal thing a while back?


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 16, 2008)

Estimate harvest? 300 pounds?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2008)

thesnowboarder said:


> Any pictures of the plant you had woven into the metal thing a while back?




i woke up this morning and was looking at it. it has little white nuggies everywhere. something didn't look right though. so i look a little closer. the whole canopy shifted to the left about a foot over night. if you look in the first pic you can see the gap between the SCROG plant on the left and two others on the right. it's not real apparent but yesterday there was no gap at all. i need to pull the screen back and stake it down to straighten out my canopy.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 16, 2008)

*Motion sensor and a tape of rattlesnakes...........*


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 16, 2008)

One of these will do the trick fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> One of these will do the trick fdd



lololol, hella funny. now i gotta go find one.


----------



## Snookster (Sep 16, 2008)

Another fantastic grow FDD....Wish I had the neighborhood that you do. Would LUV to give it a shot!!


----------



## otisroundtree (Sep 16, 2008)

I got to get one of those for my kids...those were so fun when I was a little grower! LOL


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

well I am having my first  of the day... thought I would drop by and say hi FDD, how are you? Your plants are gorgeous as usual... I would love to  with you sometime.... maybe kick it on the beach or somethin...


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lololol, *hella* funny. now i gotta go find one.


...a true norcalifornian.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2008)

these are "popcorn" buds just getting started.  




sorry for the blurry pics. i'll do better.   



this is a leaf that fell over my tomato cage.


----------



## madcow (Sep 16, 2008)

thats insane crystalage


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 16, 2008)

fuckin a..... the pot leaf is giving the peace sign.... are you sure you didn't set that up yourself friend! =p


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> fuckin a..... the pot leaf is giving the peace sign.... are you sure you didn't set that up yourself friend! =p


nope. i just glanced over and there it was.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 16, 2008)

fdd, i have a question about your plants and the way they get their nutrients.
it seems that a plant that goes to basically all branch from the bottom would deliver its good stuff from the roots to the tips less efficiently than a plant with a main stalk, then to smaller branches.
i am going off of other gardening i do, so i might have a flawed concept of what is actually happening. 
what do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> fdd, i have a question about your plants and the way they get their nutrients.
> it seems that a plant that goes to basically all branch from the bottom would deliver its good stuff from the roots to the tips less efficiently than a plant with a main stalk, then to smaller branches.
> i am going off of other gardening i do, so i might have a flawed concept of what is actually happening.
> what do you think?


i think a plant knows how to take care of itself. millions of years of evolution have taught it what it needs to survive. i think if long spindly branches were less efficient then it wouldn't grow that way. i do my best to supply them with the good soil and plenty of food. from there it's on them.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 16, 2008)

oky doke 
of course the plant will adapt, so does a three legged dog
i think your plants are great, it is just that i wish you left one untouched.

oh well, i wish i had a long season


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> oky doke
> of course the plant will adapt, so does a three legged dog
> i think your plants are great, it is just that i wish you left one untouched.
> 
> oh well, i wish i had a long season


what do you mean by "untouched"? i have a lot of them that i haven't touched. the ones i did touch i trimmed off dead or dying growth or growth that wasn't producing. what do you want to see? i have one somewhere.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

i haven't trimmed anything off of this one.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2008)

have fun trimmin all that man.... thats some WORK...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what do you mean by "untouched"? what do you want to see? i have one somewhere.


NICE I like that statement.
It seems to me that you are indeed testing out many different ways of "doing it" in search of your best results; am I correct?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> NICE I like that statement.
> It seems to me that you are indeed testing out many different ways of "doing it" in search of your best results; am I correct?


i have a vertical scrog that is turning out perfect. i really like it. i'll get pics of everything in the morning.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

So what strains do you have there I'm sure the answers is in this thread already but at 260pg deep, Ill just ask.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 17, 2008)

i want to see if a not just untrimmed, but untrained or topped... ect plant.
do you have that?
and thanks for the replies


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 17, 2008)

+ rep for responding, oh yeah


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 17, 2008)

*Hey fdd...Hows the pin....start physio yet ?? How long does your harvest take...?*


----------



## happygrits (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't trimmed anything off of this one. View attachment 195270 View attachment 195271


 
This one looks like "Winter Bush" you know untrimmed


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> i want to see if a not just untrimmed, but untrained or topped... ect plant.
> do you have that?
> and thanks for the replies



untopped, untrained, untrimmed, ................ 

the centers die off. the canopy is so thick that no sunlight gets thru and everything in the center dies off. then i go in and trim it. i have not trimmed this on at all. no topping or training. it was a cutting from the plant next to it. i got it to root then stuck it in the ground. i put a tomato cage around it but did not top, trim or train it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

pics of the day, .........................


----------



## NotMine (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow your plants are beautiful  your gonna have some sore hands my friend. Yeah I'd be awe struck walking out into that...wish I knew how that felt, gotta be some kinda high


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

this plant is looking really close. all the trichs are cloudy. the trichs on the bud leaves are actually all amber. i don't want to kill it yet because it gets tighter and tighter every day and it'[s still throwing out a lot of new growth. plus my leg is still broken and i have a lot to do before i'm ready. i ahve a couch to do something with because it's in the way. i have to clean my shop and get everyrhing ready. i have my fold up tables up in my rafters. i have to get those down which i have a hard time doing with good legs. i need to restock on scissors and gloves. i need kerosine for my heater. FUCK!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

you can see my garden from the street out front. i was just up on a ladder and glanced over and saw the neighbors driveway across the street. so i hobbled out front and look from across the street back towards my house. there is a gap in the shrubbery and trees about 6 feet wide along the side of the house. i can see a row of dark green colas against the tan background of the carport. whoops.


----------



## iClone (Sep 17, 2008)

i always looked at it as, if you use a tomato cage, you are training it, i belive the other guy ment he wants to see you start a seed and let it grow straight up, like a x-mas tree...
but i think that since that one was a clone, it would not count anyhow...


----------



## Alpine farmer (Sep 17, 2008)

good job fdd  looks amazing


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 17, 2008)

fucking beautiful wow


----------



## NotMine (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah  uuummm thats the problem with being too good...taller that the house  wish I had that problem!!!kiss-assyeah latex is a must!! love those stalks been a long time coming mine are swelling too it's Soooo hard to keep off....cause there so dam'n preaty you'll probly net more on one cola than my whole pull this time (indoor)  but I'm not mad at ya!!! hope the leg get better fast


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

iClone said:


> i always looked at it as, if you use a tomato cage, you are training it, i belive the other guy ment he wants to see you start a seed and let it grow straight up, like a x-mas tree...
> but i think that since that one was a clone, it would not count anyhow...


how is a tomato cage training it? it is just there to help support the side branches it grew straight thru it. i didn't train it.





this is a plant put it the ground and let to do it's thing. the whole center of it is dead due to lack of light.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2008)

whats there left to say fdd, your the homie


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd, i feel for you and your problem with your leg. you have lots of time to clean up the shop. it seems like a big deal before, but that feeling of satisfaction after you have that shop looking squeeking clean is awesome. that first pic looks like its almost done...you should just chop it when things in your house are ready. good luck man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> fdd, i feel for you and your problem with your leg. you have lots of time to clean up the shop. it seems like a big deal before, but that feeling of satisfaction after you have that shop looking squeeking clean is awesome. that first pic looks like its almost done...you should just chop it when things in your house are ready. good luck man!


i got the shop straightened out. i still need to move the couch and get the tables down but i have things cleaned up and organized. took 20 mins. i also started trimming off all the lower popcorn buds off that plant. just the stuff that had all brown hairs. it's all loose and airy and will go straight to hash making. i may do a quick run of hash before i get started or somewhere in the middle of all this. 

    


rain coming on friday. chance of light showers. i'm NOT worried.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the shop straightened out. i still need to move the couch and get the tables down but i have things cleaned up and organized. took 20 mins. i also started trimming off all the lower popcorn buds off that plant. just the stuff that had all brown hairs. it's all loose and airy and will go straight to hash making. i may do a quick run of hash before i get started or somewhere in the middle of all this.
> 
> View attachment 195587 View attachment 195588 View attachment 195589 View attachment 195590 View attachment 195591
> 
> ...


lookin good man, i saw that video of your washing machine hash maker. with all this trim you should get wayyy more than last year. and so starts the time of year in the bay where its cloudy until 10 am EVERY morning. light showers...your plants will be a-ok. ....now its time to let the rest of RIU do this --->


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the shop straightened out. i still need to move the couch and get the tables down but i have things cleaned up and organized. took 20 mins. i also started trimming off all the lower popcorn buds off that plant. just the stuff that had all brown hairs. it's all loose and airy and will go straight to hash making. i may do a quick run of hash before i get started or somewhere in the middle of all this.
> 
> View attachment 195587 View attachment 195588 View attachment 195589 View attachment 195590 View attachment 195591
> 
> ...


rain??who is worried about that,will we get to the end product


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone know much about genetics and the like?
If so take a look at https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/110552-clones-genetic-questions.html

Sorry for hijacking fdd but nobody looks at the forum pages anymore, they just come straight here!kiss-ass


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 17, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Anyone know much about genetics and the like?
> If so take a look at https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/110552-clones-genetic-questions.html
> 
> Sorry for hijacking fdd but nobody looks at the forum pages anymore, they just come straight here!kiss-ass


Now check cant wait to see the main colas


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey fdd! Can I get a link to your hash recipe? Thanks..


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> rain coming on friday. chance of light showers. i'm NOT worried.


Crap that sucks, Ive been watching the reports too but I am in the Central Valley and we don't get our first showers till early October and I only have one small outdoor plant.

So you gonna do the deed before the rain or tough it out?


----------



## dr danky doodle (Sep 17, 2008)

so what do you do with all that pot after you harvest? i wish i could grow plants this big so everytime i smoke a joint i dont think.. damn, heres another 15 bucks down the drain..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Crap that sucks, Ive been watching the reports too but I am in the Central Valley and we don't get our first showers till early October and I only have one small outdoor plant.
> 
> So you gonna do the deed before the rain or tough it out?



"i'm NOT worried."


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "i'm NOT worried."


neither am i,but maybe the fat raw is kicking in


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

it begins tomorrow. stay tuned, ..................................


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "i'm NOT worried."


Cool it should be fine; shit its California after all it will be 80 degrees while its raining. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

this plant is ready. i checked one branch and all is sticky. i'm gonna attack it in the morning.


----------



## balihai (Sep 17, 2008)

wow! That shit looks potent, very nice... Have fun trimmin


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2008)

and now the work really begins...


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 17, 2008)

much different from last years frantic clean up after torrents... glad the weather's treatin you better... the trees are looking great... much love brother


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

I bet you get a huge adrenaline rush right before you take her down. I always get one when I take a crop.

And I bet it will be weird walking out the next morning and things not being the same.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 17, 2008)

You guys are a bunch of fucking pot heads.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> You guys are a bunch of fucking pot heads.



trying my hardest.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> trying my hardest.


LOL Ya I gave him + Rep. I really do try.


----------



## Hank (Sep 18, 2008)

Fdd what strain are you harvesting now? Looks very potent and stinky

Hank.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 18, 2008)

how about u post ur very first grow........so i can see a plant of ur that doesnt make me want to kill my self..........this is my first year growing and it looks like we are growing a different kind of plant.......ur plants are bigger than my dwarf peach trees that are 5 years old......lol
i can only grow to 5 feet total including the pot in the greenhouse......love to have ur laws and weather


----------



## DWR (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks excellent man ! 

Those buds just look beautyfull, so many there  

You'r gona be loaded with buds ! Have fun today.....


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 18, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> You guys are a bunch of fucking pot heads.


*Well thank you...after 42 years of practice, I hope so........
All I know is that I was tired after trimming three plants.... I'd need UN help to get through that crop....
*


----------



## worble (Sep 18, 2008)

FDD,
looking good but harvesting now? i was thinking we here in calie had like 3-4 more weeks? also how the fuck did you get a broken leg? damn i will post pics of mine soon. and see how much time i have left i was thinking 2-3 weeks but we will see. goodluck today and let us know how it goes. jeff


----------



## MrFire420 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice grow man!! this is my first post, so everyone whats up....i've been following this grow all year, much props, is that the santa berry your gettin ready to harvest? smoked some santa berry earlier this year, was some pretty bomb shit, nice smooth smoke! i know your bout to have some fun trimming all that!


----------



## mr.x007 (Sep 18, 2008)

FDD. Ever heard of getting allergic to something you are near to much? All that trimming has to have effects. Well see me i've never had more than a p to trim at a time.  Need a hand? Fly me out for a couple days i'll help! )) LOOKS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME. What you put in is what you get out. Man those pics show what you put in. AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME. Great work my friend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

worble said:


> FDD,
> looking good but harvesting now? i was thinking we here in calie had like 3-4 more weeks? also how the fuck did you get a broken leg? damn i will post pics of mine soon. and see how much time i have left i was thinking 2-3 weeks but we will see. goodluck today and let us know how it goes. jeff



caught me. hehehhehe. good question. this is one of my hijack plants. i put it out too early and it almost started to flower. it got just to the point of putting out a few calyxes then it flipped back into veg. it never fully went back though. all summer long it's been throwing out those 3 fingered leaves and little calyxes everywhere. it's just been waiting. so once the days started getting shorter it went in pretty fast. so this one plant is about 3 to 4 weeks ahead of everything else. i won't be trimming for a few weeks after this one. it has a lot of funky airy buds on it as well because of it funky cycle.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

MrFire420 said:


> nice grow man!! this is my first post, so everyone whats up....i've been following this grow all year, much props, is that the santa berry your gettin ready to harvest? smoked some santa berry earlier this year, was some pretty bomb shit, nice smooth smoke! i know your bout to have some fun trimming all that!



welcome to rollitup. i'm glad i could suck you in to all this.


----------



## mr_issues (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't know anything was better than sex!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

yesterday, i walked out to my garden. i heard rustling inside one of my plants. i walked over towards it and 3 birds flew out. then i heard one chirping inside it. i had to spread the branches open to try to see it. it flew out that backside. i just stood there giggling for 10 mins.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 18, 2008)

ah, the notorious bird rippers, bastards
tomorrow, you'll find one slumped up against the trunk with squinty eyes, just chilln'


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> ah, the notorious bird rippers, bastards
> tomorrow, you'll find one slumped up against the trunk with squinty eyes, just chilln'


i'm waiting to come across a nest. lol


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 18, 2008)

a love nest


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 18, 2008)

a resin nest. mmmm i wish i could be raised on pure THC glands


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 18, 2008)

when you start gettin squirells thinkin buds are pine comes the pellet gun might be neededlol


----------



## craca102 (Sep 18, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> a resin nest. mmmm i wish i could be raised on pure THC glands


 

Gotta agree with ya on that one. Wonder how a bird would regurgitate THC?


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 18, 2008)

i had a raccoon rip off one of my branches! i shot it with my pellet gun to havent seen it in our yard again! now im keepin squirrels and the blue jays away! the birds like to land on em and shit! i hate those bastards! PELLET GUN DOES WONDERS FOR PESTS AND ITS FUN!! LOL!


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 18, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> I bet you get a huge adrenaline rush right before you take her down. I always get one when I take a crop.
> 
> And I bet it will be weird walking out the next morning and things not being the same.


Odd. I always get a boner when I harvest, not an adrenaline rush.

FDD, pics from todays harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

xxxtyrantxxx said:


> Odd. I always get a boner when I harvest, not an adrenaline rush.
> 
> FDD, pics from todays harvest?


i'm just nibbling at it. i got about 2 ounces done. i stopped for now. i gotta stretch my knee and take a nap.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yesterday, i walked out to my garden. i heard rustling inside one of my plants. i walked over towards it and 3 birds flew out. then i heard one chirping inside it. i had to spread the branches open to try to see it. it flew out that backside. i just stood there giggling for 10 mins.


 only u man thats fucking funny u must of been stoned


----------



## mike357 (Sep 18, 2008)

hey fdd, i saw you were using the fiskars. i love mine, they got put to work today. AWESOME JOB by the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

my wife put the brakes on. i think they are ready. she says to wait so i stopped at 2 ounces.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah.... I listen to my wife about just about everything too...


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 18, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah.... I listen to my wife about just about everything too...


I'm seeing some unseen dominancy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe lets ask her.... baby are you the dominant one?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife put the brakes on. i think they are ready. she says to wait so i stopped at 2 ounces.


She's right though. Just when you think its time, give em a little more.


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 18, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> hehe lets ask her.... baby are you the dominant one?


I'm now sensing the chains


----------



## lavenderstar (Sep 18, 2008)

i don't know who really is, who ever really is, just some love, understanding and a little you know everybody listens to mom....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

lavenderstar said:


> i don't know who really is, who ever really is, just some love, understanding and a little you know everybody listens to mom....


Yeah, and I also listen to her because she is always right kiss-ass


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 18, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Yeah, and I also listen to her because she is always right kiss-ass


Some won is trying hard tonightOk no more hijackin


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah no more hijacking! But it has already been pre arranged for 9:30 .... the dragon has to see his Lavender Star for a phenomenal private meeting


----------



## longlivemtb (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn, Well this is one of the few grows I think many people watch from start to finish and actually pay attention to everything you do. I just harvested my babies (Top44 if your curious) and fell ashamed compared to you. It's only my first grow, so I don't feel to bad. But watch out, I'm gunning to beat your record next season, lol. Well maybe not, but i can try

Happy Harvesting


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Damn, Well this is one of the few grows I think many people watch from start to finish and actually pay attention to everything you do. I just harvested my babies (Top44 if your curious) and fell ashamed compared to you. It's only my first grow, so I don't feel to bad. But watch out, I'm gunning to beat your record next season, lol. Well maybe not, but i can try
> 
> Happy Harvesting


this thread keeps bringing out all the OG's. i love it.


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 19, 2008)

More pics, more pics, more pics, more pics, more pics!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

uhh... your avatar is my cake!  awesome...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

i need a 10 foot ladder. 









for real though. they want $200 at home depot.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

that really sucks... can't you borrow a neighbors or something?


----------



## Tongbokes (Sep 19, 2008)

I say build your own scaffolding Fdd use 2x4's and 2x 6 ya can make a work bench out of it when ur done then reuse it as scaffolding next season . I like to reuse items and recycle


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> I say build your own scaffolding Fdd use 2x4's and 2x 6 ya can make a work bench out of it when ur done then reuse it as scaffolding next season . I like to reuse items and recycle


Even though its not complete... and I would have written more... that is along the lines of what my next suggestion would have been... but to save money time and effort... Can't you just borrow a ladder from the neighbors?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

where to begin, .................



santa berry:


the two in pots were planted midsummer. the ones in the ground were planted in the spring but tooo early. they started to flower then turned around. the bud formation is completely different. 


   

these are hijack in pots, .....................


   

this is my garden, .......................


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the way you use that net to hold everything in place... I just tied up my GDP. Well, if you can't find a latter... I will drive mine to you for 200 bucks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

bud shots, ............................


----------



## MDgrow (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice fdd, you are my hero


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

MDgrow said:


> very nice fdd, you are my hero


thank you very much.



one comment after i get asked for pics. no more pics then.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 19, 2008)

u are


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 19, 2008)

shit sorry bout the size


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> shit sorry bout the size


it fits perfect.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 19, 2008)

heres a better version...


----------



## mr.x007 (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome work fdd! like i said i'm more than happy to help!  Ill bring a latter with me.
Awesome work tho man. Whats the elevation where you are at? Crap has hit the fan and i'm moving out to portland. thinking about next season!!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 19, 2008)

I think fdd has the biggest and most well grown plants on this entire site. He's like the rock star of RIU. fdd, can I have your autograph?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I think fdd has the biggest and most well grown plants on this entire site. He's like the rock star of RIU. fdd, can I have your autograph?


Yeah, pretty much... everyone visits this thread to pay homage....  .... but I am working up to it  .... he needs more competition than just Hodge anyways...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice runthrough on the different grows in your garden. How did you get those pics looking down on the garden? Im amazed at the size of the "untouched/pseudo-scrog" plants. Even the ones in the pots are giants. Intuitively I wouldnt believe they would grow so well in those pots but I read the "Its all bullshit" thread and know better now. I also like the scaffolding idea as it would make it easy to trim/cut, inspect, etc. I still love that hat. Classic!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Nice runthrough on the different grows in your garden. How did you get those pics looking down on the garden? Im amazed at the size of the "untouched/pseudo-scrog" plants. Even the ones in the pots are giants. Intuitively I wouldnt believe they would grow so well in those pots but I read the "Its all bullshit" thread and know better now. I also like the scaffolding idea as it would make it easy to trim/cut, inspect, etc. I still love that hat. Classic!


i have a 4 foot ladder i crawled up on. i need the 10 footer so i can get some good pics. i do need to buy one anyways, it's just a matter of getting it home. my wife has a small truck and she's too small to drive mine. i think i can strap it down in hers though if i lean it over the cab. if i can find someone to help me with my taxes i can write all this stuff off.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

hehehe... I would help with taxes... but I have already done that too much... that shit sucks. Just keep the receipt, and write down with something that is accompanying it that you needed it in order to complete the harvest/production... save until end of the year....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

it's raining. all my plants are sagging over from the weight of the water. i don't think anything will break but i can't watch. outdoor is easy, whatever.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's raining. all my plants are sagging over from the weight of the water. i don't think anything will break but i can't watch. outdoor is easy, whatever.


they wont break dude.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

xxxtyrantxxx said:


> they wont break dude.


they're fine. i think.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

mine are all heavy and weighted over and they haven't even been hit by rain yet! Sunny day here today fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

we got a blackhawk down, blackhawk down,.................. YouTube - Black Hawk Down


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

I had a feeling that was going to happen... whats your plan of attack?


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Sep 19, 2008)

ah shit, that sucks man. stem snap or did it just topple over? im sure you will be able to salvage it. if not...hello hash machine


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I had a feeling that was going to happen... whats your plan of attack?



i tried sending in backup, .........................


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 19, 2008)

Get the gause and tape out. . . MEDIC!!!!!


----------



## worble (Sep 19, 2008)

damn rain heard it would hit up north about 2pm that sucks wheres the cord? on other trees? hope you get them babys back up  iam to far away to help i know your legs jacked up that sucks. jeff


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i tried sending in backup, ......................... View attachment 197389


Well, you know how it goes... start at the bottom and work your way up


----------



## worble (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd,
you get alot of rain or just a little? inchs? just a shower?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 19, 2008)

That sucks fdd did the stem snap?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Well, you know how it goes... start at the bottom and work your way up



no, you start at the top and work down. the branches are on top of each other. 






worble said:


> fdd,
> you get alot of rain or just a little? inchs? just a shower?



friggin' sprinkled. i'm screwed if it rains. i need to do something. it's gonna rain before this is over. hard at that.






NewGrowth said:


> That sucks fdd did the stem snap?


i see 2 broken branches but they should be fixable. all the branches are so long they kinda just curl over. 






i fixed it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

well, I start at the bottom and it works fine every time... guess you could do it either way.... but then again, your tops in the center fell over, and for some reason my center tops never fall over...


----------



## worble (Sep 19, 2008)

how did the tent fair in the storm? glad you got the girls under control damn rain. jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> well, I start at the bottom and it works fine every time... guess you could do it either way.... but then again, your tops in the center fell over, and for some reason my center tops never fall over...


how do you fix a bottom branch when the branch above it is laying on it? i start at the top.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 19, 2008)

that really sucks to see those beautiful plants fall over like that. I feel bad for you man.... thats gotta be the most stressful shit ever.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> that really sucks to see those beautiful plants fall over like that. I feel bad for you man.... thats gotta be the most stressful shit ever.


my wife just went to get some McD's.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 19, 2008)

> my wife just went to get some McD's.


yum yum, your lucky.


----------



## worble (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmm dont clog the heart like me. hehehe


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you fix a bottom branch when the branch above it is laying on it? i start at the top.
> 
> I just finished doing it with my GDP... I will take pics and post my explanation tomorrow morning... I am having a little crisis with my indoor right now... and its too dark to take pictures...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

oh, and that my center tops, or main tops, don't fall over, that helps a lot too.


----------



## NotMine (Sep 19, 2008)

Nooo way I guess thats why you couldn't watch  they'll recover seems like the chicken wire works well!! saw one guy using raised beds and 4x4's and 1x1's to frame them in....just what you needed right, more work....anyway storms suck I had a 150' walnut take out the left and right side fence in my back yard...thank god for insurance cause I'm not cleaning up that mess...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

i think i have everything secure. rains over. i have a busy week ahead of me.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 19, 2008)

snap fdd , awsome looking plants can't wait to see more up-dates. Feel free to check out my grow journal


----------



## iClone (Sep 19, 2008)

thats all i can really say...
lol
jolly good show my friend


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

iClone said:


> thats all i can really say...
> lol
> jolly good show my friend


thank you. *takes bow*


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 20, 2008)

Im tellin your DR you were up on a ladder. No friut cup for you!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 20, 2008)

You are one brave fellow!!!

I am in the central valley and it was overcast ALL day today. 
All I could do ALL day I was at work was think about your grow and how much rain you got!!! 
Im so very glad to see that your girls fared well.

Well one day at a time and Ill be cursing the rain gods.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Im tellin your DR you were up on a ladder. No friut cup for you!


please don't. he'd kill me. i'm not supposed to be up and about on it.


----------



## Zhu (Sep 20, 2008)

is next years grow going to be bigger?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

Zhu said:


> is next years grow going to be bigger?



no, please.


----------



## Hank (Sep 20, 2008)

Fdd what happen? I see one of your plants is on the Down Low. Was this the cause of Hurricane Ikes aftermath or just one hell of a windish storn in Nor Cal?

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

Hank said:


> Fdd what happen? I see one of your plants is on the Down Low. Was this the cause of Hurricane Ikes aftermath or just one hell of a windish storn in Nor Cal?
> 
> Hank.



1/10th of an inch of rain.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we got a blackhawk down, blackhawk down,.................. YouTube - Black Hawk Down
> View attachment 197388


*
 *I hate seeing that shit...even when it's not mine....*shudders*..



fdd2blk said:


> i tried sending in backup, ......................... View attachment 197389



Jumping Jesus...just how many do you have..I seem to see new plants every time I look here..
How much pot can a pothead pot ??? Fuck of alot by the look of things..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife just went to get some McD's.


jesus....mcdicks is gross u could atleast get harveys or something


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 20, 2008)

in ne ohio we had the aftermath of the hurricane and its rained every other day from april till a month ago.....imagine having to deal with that shit
i have a greenhouse but the humidity is a killer........mold stress every day till i chop


----------



## NotMine (Sep 20, 2008)

Stay outta my yard! anyway was hoping for some recovery pics you must be cleaning up the shop...and yeah I lost a big tree it was crazy in ohio


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

all the colas fell onto the strings i have running between my posts. they are all laid down in a circle. looks like a crown of buds. 


   




this one handled it no problem. like it never even happened. it and the one behind it. everything else bent over.


----------



## iClone (Sep 20, 2008)

your plants are fuckin' troopers, lmao


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 20, 2008)

They look good man its a good thing you had the foresight to add the strings =)

Was there anything different you did to the one that held up?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

ok, here is a couple pics of the GDP that I tied up, from the bottom up.
you can see the green hemp string better in the second pic. That main cola in the front never started to fall over, the other two main colas in the back did, but they were tied up before that happened, so they weren't weighing down any lower branches. So the lower branches never had the bigger higher ones weighing down on them. I lost most of my lower branches on my second crop from them snapping from the weight of the top branches leaning/laying on them (the plant were like 2 miles hike in the forest, so I wasn't there that much).... seems to work fine... looks just the same as some of yours that you tied the sting around the posts...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> ok, here is a couple pics of the GDP that I tied up, from the bottom up.
> you can see the green hemp string better in the second pic. That main cola in the front never started to fall over, the other two main colas in the back did, but they were tied up before that happened, so they weren't weighing down any lower branches. So the lower branches never had the bigger higher ones weighing down on them. I lost most of my lower branches on my second crop from them snapping from the weight of the top branches leaning/laying on them (the plant were like 2 miles hike in the forest, so I wasn't there that much).... seems to work fine... looks just the same as some of yours that you tied the sting around the posts...


yes, you start at the bottom and go up, like christmas tree lights. but this only works when your branches are standing. after it rains and they all break you have to repair them from the top down. i had to repair my branches. i'll take pics this evening. 







WOW!!!!!!! they look so good today. i went thru and trimmed the dead growth under 2 more of the big ones. i was standing inside the plant reaching up to trim dead growth. inside my plant. heheheheheh. they are soooooooo happy right now. all their leaves are sticking straight out. they are all starting to stand themselves back up. everything is sooooo green and fresh smelling. i'll get pics when the ligthing is better. direct sun is too bright for my camera.


----------



## happygrits (Sep 20, 2008)

glad to hear things are looking better for them i was scared for you whew


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, you start at the bottom and go up, like christmas tree lights. but this only works when your branches are standing. after it rains and they all break you have to repair them from the top down. i had to repair my branches. i'll take pics this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you get us some trich shots


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

happygrits said:


> glad to hear things are looking better for them i was scared for you whew


they got to take a shower. sooooooo pretty, my ladies are.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, you start at the bottom and go up, like christmas tree lights. but this only works when your branches are standing. after it rains and they all break you have to repair them from the top down. i had to repair my branches. i'll take pics this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, your absolutely right about that... thats why I tied her originally, I heard a storm was coming through to I tied the main colas together, and then to the post next to it (those 1 by's I just put in the ground yesterday), but it never rained, lower branches started to lean and fall over because of weight, and that plant still has almost a month to go! But yeah, if rain pushes em down, you have to start at the top, or it would be almost impossible to get done (straitening them back up), or at least take forever... would you mind laying on the ground next to the base of the plant and take a picture looking up? I just always thought that, if I was in your garden ever, that is the picture I would really want to get,


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sooooooo pretty, my ladies are.


No doubt about that =)


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 20, 2008)

420 guy, is that our new ensig? i like it. ima make a flag and run around my lil slice of hell wavin it! think it will get me some killer seeds and a hydro kit? im not above shamelessly whoring myself out for seeds, especially fdd's seeds. im feenin for hijack...


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 20, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> 420 guy, is that our new ensig?


NO MY AVATAR!!! 

lol jk you can steal it if you want I was just bored and made it for a old seed competition here.



KidCreole said:


> im feenin for hijack...


I think we just hijacked FDD's thread =(


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 20, 2008)

sincere apologies... but i still want those seeds... i gotta make my way to where he is, wherever that may be. im sure he'll need an apprentice someday. forget the force, teach me to grow and help my fellow man!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you thinking of putting another couple of ropes on those poles to hold them back in case of another wind. Are the buds as fat on the ones that didnt bend over as the ones that did?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Are you thinking of putting another couple of ropes on those poles to hold them back in case of another wind. Are the buds as fat on the ones that didnt bend over as the ones that did?



i tied off what i could. they are taller than the poles so they just bend over. the plant that didn't fall over was not topped. everything that was topped or trained fell over. the one i left alone is fine.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i tied off what i could. they are taller than the poles so they just bend over. the plant that didn't fall over was not topped. everything that was topped or trained fell over. the one i left alone is fine.


weight and strength is centered and root structure goes deep,


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 21, 2008)

ah ha, topping outdoors = funky fall over effect
let the plant develop the way it wants



wellll..... that's what i make of it


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

or maybe it's just supported better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

i take this sh*t serious, ........................... 






View attachment 198499


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 21, 2008)

2 more weeks at least........


----------



## worble (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like spidey was at your place fdd  they look better did you use a fan to help them dry out? also how it the harvest going with the early plant? jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

worble said:


> looks like spidey was at your place fdd  they look better did you use a fan to help them dry out? also how it the harvest going with the early plant? jeff


i've had the fan down there for a few months now. i stopped harvesting after about an ounce or so. it's not ready yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've had the fan down there for a few months now. i stopped harvesting after about an ounce or so. it's not ready yet.


 You should send those pictures to better Homes and Gardens .. Awesome backyard


----------



## Jack747 (Sep 21, 2008)

Still can't believe how large those things are. And how many you have. Do you do this every year ( i mean at this scale ) because that's gatta be risky. I would hate to see these beauty's end up in a body bag. Great job on updating with the photographs love to see these things grow. Big fan.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 21, 2008)

I lol'd at the 10th (3rd 2 last pic)... Rain 2day .or just cloudiness?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> I lol'd at the 10th (3rd 2 last pic)... Rain 2day .or just cloudiness?



the big pecker? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

forecast says NO rain for the next 10 days.


----------



## craca102 (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> forecast says NO rain for the next 10 days.


I wish I could have that forecast.  

Found the starts of mold growing on the bottom branches yesterday. I think is from the rain sprinkles at night and the cloudy day the next. I don't want mold!!!!!!!!!!

Looking amazing as always. You trim the underneath of that natural SOG ya got there?


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the big pecker? lol


 That one way to sneak a set of balls past you..lol good job fdd..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like how you ties the main stalk to the pole but I wonder if the whole plant started to topple if the pole would hold? They look secure now <keeps fingers crossed>.


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

thats bigger than my wrist.... sick


----------



## happygrits (Sep 22, 2008)

talk about 
stalk porn
u know we likem BIG


----------



## Cheshireplant (Sep 22, 2008)

you call that a staulk
....
































this is a real monster


----------



## craca102 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> you call that a staulk
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## heissanti (Sep 22, 2008)

............. so im reallly high right now and i made a drawing 
:] haha :]

I call it "The Weed Monster"
enjoy,


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 22, 2008)

heissanti said:


> ............. so im reallly high right now and i made a drawing
> :] haha :]
> 
> I call it "The Weed Monster"
> enjoy,


Yea you are...pass the bong my friend


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2008)

hhaahahlololol


you've been in my garden again, haven't you? lololololol


----------



## balihai (Sep 22, 2008)

Wouldnt it be nice to have 25 dollars for evey gram of pot u have?


----------



## genfranco (Sep 23, 2008)

I rather keep the pot i have ... lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

balihai said:


> Wouldnt it be nice to have 25 dollars for evey gram of pot u have?


I hate money,


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 23, 2008)

fdd you should make canes or walking sticks out of you tree trunks and sell 'em to me


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

thats a good idea, but they won't hold weight very well, ..... well the main stalks will...


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 23, 2008)

thats what i mean widdle those fuckers down a bit!


----------



## Gilfman (Sep 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the big pecker? lol


im sorry your plant turned out hermie..... lol


----------



## FLA TOKIN (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW bro your plants are amazingly amazing I wouldnt mind having as green a thumb as you do keep it upppp


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 24, 2008)

lmfao, good shit

and damn faded how much longer till the 'vest of 08? you gots the skills tho bro, cant wait till i got my own place and i can let my girls do what i want, and not have to settle for size,
im curing my first batch now too tho, indoor crop was 9.5 oz give or take some Grams from 2 plants in those rubbermaids, and i gotta give mad props to you and all your faqs and replies to my posts and such for gettin me thru all of my grow problems when they occured, 

ima say it again.. good shit man i still cant believe those monsters


----------



## DWR (Sep 24, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> im sorry your plant turned out hermie..... lol



that was hilarious  + rep to ya.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

i rechecked my records. i harvested all my hijack on Oct 9th last year. not the 19th. i'm closer than i thought. in the last few days things have really started to take off. my yard stunk sooooo bad last night. i'm back at hacking at that first plant. it's ready now and looking good. i have to go to physical therapy in a few so i don't have any pics at the momnet. sorry. 

stay tuned.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i rechecked my records. i harvested all my hijack on Oct 9th last year. not the 19th. i'm closer than i thought. in the last few days things have really started to take off. my yard stunk sooooo bad last night. i'm back at hacking at that first plant. it's ready now and looking good. i have to go to physical therapy in a few so i don't have any pics at the momnet. sorry.
> 
> stay tuned.


 sweet i cant wait to see the harvest i been following this tread all summerlmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

i got a string and a half done today. i'll post pics in a few.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

.....................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 24, 2008)

*feels a slight pang at seeing the forest being cut down*

But god DAMN, look at those buds! And those trichs


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

1 and a half strings from that small chunk i took.  


 




i don't think there is anywhere near as much as there looks to be. i have 6 foot of bare branch with just a cola on the end. from all that i good just a small handful of popcorn.





this plant is about 2 weeks ahead of the others. it did a funky flower thing so the buds aren't as dense as the rst of my garden. they as tight but not rock hard. still stoned though. samples were taken last week. they're dry now.  good stuff.


----------



## Hank (Sep 24, 2008)

Even your popcorn buds have good density. So what are you gonna do with all this weed? Are you contributing to the clinics?

Hank.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

Hank said:


> Even your popcorn buds have good density. So what are you gonna do with all this weed? Are you contributing to the clinics?
> 
> Hank.



a small line is forming at my driveway. 

i have cotton mouth now, which i never get, and i can't stopped talking. i love this pot.


----------



## DWR (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a small line is forming at my driveway.
> 
> i have cotton mouth now, which i never get, and i can't stopped talking. i love this pot.




cheers, cotton mouth means u cant stop talking ?

^^ a small line is forming ^^ haaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa.......... how to make a driveway.... ^^ 

sell weed in the middle of no where let care drives there and u got ya lane in 2-4 days ^^ rofl ^^


----------



## KidCreole (Sep 25, 2008)

jeezus... are you self taught? thats not even necessary... i think i creamed my pants on that set of pictures. his weed plants were actually bigger than the pomegranate tree in my yard! damn thing is at least 20 years old but only sprouted like 4 this year... i wanna fix that. anyway, your plants are amazing! whens your book coming out? lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 25, 2008)

will you check out my plant and see what you think.
it is ice strain and 4 weeks flower outdoor in a greenhouse.uk.


what i think the problem is

they look a little light green/yellow where the flowers are.
and they seem small for 4 weeks plus flowering?.
what do you think.
pics


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a small line is forming at my driveway.
> 
> i have cotton mouth now, which i never get, and i can't stopped talking. i love this pot.


 he is saving up for a bigger garden .


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

they look perfect. 






crazy-mental said:


> will you check out my plant and see what you think.
> it is ice strain and 4 weeks flower outdoor in a greenhouse.uk.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmarley420 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to ask you, what country do you live in?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 25, 2008)

hey fdd, your garden looks awesome man. in the trich pics you posted are those from the leaves or the flowers? and how the hell do you take those trich pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

nepali grizzly said:


> hey fdd, your garden looks awesome man. in the trich pics you posted are those from the leaves or the flowers? and how the hell do you take those trich pics?


those were on the calyxes. 

i have a camera that i put up to my microscope.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they look perfect.


 perfect for 4 weeks flowering?.
i think they look a little small and green round the flowers.
if you have time will you look at my greenhouse 5 foot thread and see what you think of them.
i have posted pics every day for the last 4 weeks.
thanks, if you have time?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> perfect for 4 weeks flowering?.
> i think they look a little small and green round the flowers.
> if you have time will you look at my greenhouse 5 foot thread and see what you think of them.
> i have posted pics every day for the last 4 weeks.
> thanks, if you have time?.


yes, they look perfect for 4 weeks flowering. i have 20 pounds of weed to trim myself, by hand. i wish i had time to read everyone's journals.


----------



## widride (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't like the purples. they remind me of my moms perfumes when i was a kid.



LOL I guess that is as good a reason as any!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 25, 2008)

orange bud


i also have 2 orange bud crossed with a venus male.
how long does the orange bud take to flower outdoor.
is it a cali strain?.


here are my orange bud plants.
these are about 4 weeks flowering at the weekend.
do these look behind
or ok for the time they have been flowering?.
thanks
 this is a clone from the bigger ones.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 25, 2008)

trimmming gets to be a pain in the ass. I couldn't imagine how many hours you have to spend trimming at harvest time. snip snip snip.


----------



## NJgrower187 (Sep 25, 2008)

You have quite the greenthumb sir. Whats your soil mix if you dont mind me aksing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

NJgrower187 said:


> You have quite the greenthumb sir. Whats your soil mix if you dont mind me aksing?


backyard dirt.


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> backyard dirt.


best around


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 25, 2008)

Just look at those trees grown by nature. Sun soil water and air. 
Im in line by the way in your driveway, lol.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Sep 25, 2008)

Fdd i have a hard time looking at those pics without turning green. lol

How far away can you smell those trees?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

I can smell them from here


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, they look perfect for 4 weeks flowering. i have 20 pounds of weed to trim myself, by hand. i wish i had time to read everyone's journals.


I can see it now.

Snip snip
Click click
Munch munch
Toke Toke
repeat for the next two weeks.

P.S. I have weekends off. =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

my strings hold an average of 3/4 of an lb. per string. i filled 4 strings in 2 days. i have 1 plant finished.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 25, 2008)

Dude, I can't wait to see the pic looking up when ALL the strings filled up! I wish I could walk under them...

And those last two pics, god DAMN that thing's thick.


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my strings hold an average of 3/4 of an lb. per string. i filled 4 strings in 2 days. i have 1 plant finished.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202599 View attachment 202600 View attachment 202601 View attachment 202602 View attachment 202603 View attachment 202604 View attachment 202605


Hemp blowgunsAnd oh yea the buds offcourse


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 25, 2008)

What are you going to do with all the stems fdd? Make rope?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> What are you going to do with all the stems fdd? Make rope?


i'm looking for a small potbelly stove for my shop.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW beautiful. I love the pic from right below them, it looks like 5 huge buds.

Looks like they ended up crowding each other a bit. Are you going to space them more next year?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm looking for a small potbelly stove for my shop.


Could probably heat your shop through the winter


----------



## mstrymxer (Sep 25, 2008)

i cant believe its finally time......keep track of how many hours it takes you total


----------



## worble (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd, 
your starting to wreck my party now. lol damn looking good


----------



## johndoe11 (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've got half of it done and laid out. the other side is still a little too wet. couple more days and i should be done.
> 
> View attachment 91167 View attachment 91168


i know this must seem forever ago but just for reference, what was the reason for the mounds???


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2008)

johndoe11 said:


> i know this must seem forever ago but just for reference, what was the reason for the mounds???


to put my plants on. then you water around them.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, they look perfect for 4 weeks flowering. i have 20 pounds of weed to trim myself, by hand. i wish i had time to read everyone's journals.


 sorry for bothering you.
your not to busy posting pics, when your trimming.
busy
busy 
busy fdd.
nice plants though


----------



## South Texas (Sep 26, 2008)

China makes reproduction stoves for a 100 plus, which works really well. Some thing of interest... I was in this warehouse looking Restaurant once, the stove pipe went up 7'ft. high from the floor, and took off on a 45 degree angle for about 60 ft, then up through the roof. It took awhile to figure out why the added cost for additional stove pipe. The more exposed pipe, the more heat you have in the building. A sheet of Hardy Board behind the stove will be a good safety move, plus it will reflect heat. If air dried properly, the stalks from your plants can be made into some very nice looking walking canes. "Strutting through the Mall with a weed stalk walking stick, very Dapper!" If interested in the procedure, let me know. 

fdd2blk;1379401]i'm looking for a small potbelly stove for my shop. [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my strings hold an average of 3/4 of an lb. per string. i filled 4 strings in 2 days. i have 1 plant finished.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202599 View attachment 202600 View attachment 202601 View attachment 202602 View attachment 202603 View attachment 202604 View attachment 202605


*this is a stem from your last years grow..did you get any that big this year?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is a stem from your last years grow..did you get any that big this year?*





it appears the easy way to make a fat stalk is to use a clone. over do it on the cloning gel when you first root it. this will give it a nice fat stalk to start with. then you throw it in the ground and let it go.

most of my big plants this year were started from seed. seed stalks grow straight and smooth. very narrow. looks like a baseball bat. i'll get some pics up of the differences. i learned a lot this year and need to get out there and get pics of a bunch of stuff. at lest to have them to go back to later. i've never seen holes up the centers of my stalks like that before. maybe small ones but nothing like that. i could use it for a straw. i'm wondering of water just flows thru there or is it more just moisture? or what? i know nothing about how pot grows. soooooo much to learn about this plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

stalks, .............................


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it appears the easy way to make a fat stalk is to use a clone. over do it on the cloning gel when you first root it. this will give it a nice fat stalk to start with. then you throw it in the ground and let it go.
> 
> most of my big plants this year were started from seed. seed stalks grow straight and smooth. very narrow. looks like a baseball bat. i'll get some pics up of the differences. i learned a lot this year and need to get out there and get pics of a bunch of stuff. at lest to have them to go back to later. i've never seen holes up the centers of my stalks like that before. maybe small ones but nothing like that. i could use it for a straw. i'm wondering of water just flows thru there or is it more just moisture? or what? i know nothing about how pot grows. soooooo much to learn about this plant.


I have never seen holes that big either but it would save me work for making my hemp blowguns,i usally had to enlarge the hole myself,yours is ready to go


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> stalks, .............................
> 
> 
> View attachment 202939 View attachment 202940 View attachment 202941 View attachment 202942


*nice...is the size of the hole in the stalk different between strains?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *nice...is the size of the hole in the stalk different between strains?*


i don't know. i've only cut 1 so far. you guys only look at the pics don't you? lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice .. Congrats .. It looks as though it is just the start of a lot of trimming..Very impressive .........


----------



## CaliHighRider (Sep 26, 2008)

FDD, your work is amazing. Keep rolling!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

candy anyone? damn i do good work. this is my OWN strain. 5 years in the making.  



hijack, ........


----------



## CaliHighRider (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice! Anyway of getting a cut or two down here in SoCal?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

CaliHighRider said:


> Very nice! Anyway of getting a cut or two down here in SoCal?



i keep meeting new people and they all tell me about the hijack they are growing. it may be there sooner than you know it.


----------



## CaliHighRider (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i keep meeting new people and they all tell me about the hijack they are growing. it may be there sooner than you know it.


That means I'll be on a search! How does it do indoors?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

CaliHighRider said:


> That means I'll be on a search! How does it do indoors?


i have a guy growing out 60 females from seed of the F2. i'll know in about a month.


----------



## firebullet (Sep 26, 2008)

that's a really pretty bud.. 5 years, do you breed new genes in each year then? Can I ask what some of the parents are?


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a guy growing out 60 females from seed of the F2. i'll know in about a month.


You should enter the cannabis cup...I'm sure as hell that it tastes good ,smells like heaven,and gets you ripped..Start putting up a wall of 1st place trophies wait till they see that resin production


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

firebullet said:


> that's a really pretty bud.. 5 years, do you breed new genes in each year then? Can I ask what some of the parents are?



i've done selective breeding every year. took it inside over the winter. it started out as bagseed. i have no idea what it is. it has a very unique smell and a mind soaring high. it smells skunky, cheesy sweet. 

View attachment 203114


----------



## bterz (Sep 26, 2008)

nice work guy


----------



## firebullet (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow that's awesome, I wish I lived on that coast instead none of the bagseeds I've grown have been as great as the seeds I've bought.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 26, 2008)

You have done a good job with that mut. Very nice crystal production fat and, they look like, tight buds.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> candy anyone? damn i do good work. this is my OWN strain. 5 years in the making.


Thats sweet. I cant even imagine five years with the same strain. The strain I am on now is in generation six and Ive had it for about a year and a half, but wow five years, now wonder they are so beautiful.
Your crystal production looks like it has went into full swing. Hella bling! lol

P.S. I do love the pics but I do read every post.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2008)

pics of the day, ....................


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Very Nice ... You should be proud .. Next year will be even better


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 27, 2008)

*Very nice fdd..... *


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 27, 2008)

more like pics of the week.

looking good.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 27, 2008)

*wow..can you imagine what fdd's backyard smells like??...heavenly....*


----------



## genfranco (Sep 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *wow..can you imagine what fdd's backyard smells like??...heavenly....*


Probably pretty shitty considering FDD would be standing right next to you... sweaty M*f*cker.... lol.. 

No they look awsome FDD... 

This one




looks like my Hashberry buds... I bet they smell awsome..


----------



## bterz (Sep 27, 2008)

My mother, who isn't overall "THRILLED" about my backyard grow, saw your pictures and suggested I grow a bunch of those on my uncles land  

I think I may just give him a call, considering we're both MMJ patients.


Wonderful plants FDD, I cant believe those buds are so sexy.


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 27, 2008)

hay fdd I never heard, what happened to the plant you gave to your neighbor?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> hay fdd I never heard, what happened to the plant you gave to your neighbor?


i gave her 4 of them. they were looking great. had about 3 weeks left to finish. she killed her whole garden yesterday. killed it all 3 to 4 weeks early.  i will NEVER help her again.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i gave her 4 of them. they were looking great. had about 3 weeks left to finish. she killed her whole garden yesterday. killed it all 3 to 4 weeks early.  i will NEVER help her again.


Why would she listen to you, what do YOU know? 

I mean, can she not SMELL your garden?


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 27, 2008)

hay fdd hate to bother you but i've been looking forever and I cant find that thread you had on making hash, do you think you could give me a link. I vaguely remember you making rolling paper out of hash and making a weed rolled in hash blunt.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> hay fdd hate to bother you but i've been looking forever and I cant find that thread you had on making hash, do you think you could give me a link. I vaguely remember you making rolling paper out of hash and making a weed rolled in hash blunt.


no, i haven't done that yet. thanks for reminding me though. i'll get the hash out now so i remember and try to get to it tomorrow. 


tunafish Threads - Marijuana Tags


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 27, 2008)

the 100 dollar doobie? you did have paper around the weed rolled in hash how was that by the way?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> the 100 dollar doobie? you did have paper around the weed rolled in hash how was that by the way?


i just entered that in the search box and it came up first on the list. you guys are lazy.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/32825-100-dollar-doobie.html


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 27, 2008)

i think the most written phrase on the whole rollitup website is: "damn fdd!"


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just entered that in the search box and it came up first on the list. you guys are lazy.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/32825-100-dollar-doobie.html


What do you expect from stoners fdd? C'mon! We have made requests for a SECOND $100 doob with a tutorial from you. Please? Don't you want to celebrate a good harvest? I know I'm glad my harvest is done!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2008)

it was 97 degrees today. gonna be 100 tomorrow. i have been flooding the shit outta my plants every 2 days with straight water. getting a really good flush.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 28, 2008)

*does it usually get that hot this time of year?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *does it usually get that hot this time of year?*



it's common.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta love California weather


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2008)

some night shots, ..........................


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

DAMN! FDD you have some serious skills goin on with your grow. $$$


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 28, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> DAMN! FDD you have some serious skills goin on with your grow. $$$


No, he just has a magic med card


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, he just has a magic med card


and i live in cali.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

how do you not get screwed over my your local police! these are massive plants! haha this is better then anyone girl ive seen in the hottest girls thread. damn!

FDD if you dont mind me askin, where abouts do you live where such glorious gifts are bestowed upon you?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and i live in cali.


hahah figures

north or south cali?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hahah figures
> 
> north or south cali?



northern. barely but i'm north of the bay so i call it northern.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

well incase you didnt already know it your teribbly lucky to have the gift from the grow gods.

man i cant wait to get out to cali!


----------



## swisherking (Sep 28, 2008)

do any of the seed banks have your stain ?????
and if they do which seed bank


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll bet those glow at night with all the crystals on them. haha. Better watch where your walkin with those colas growin sideways. 90-100 up there??? I cant believe its so hot up there. Overcast til 10-11 then in the low 80s down here. Excellent shots. I thought I told you about that ladder >:/


----------



## FLA TOKIN (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some night shots, ..........................
> 
> View attachment 204179 View attachment 204180 View attachment 204181 View attachment 204182 View attachment 204183 View attachment 204184 View attachment 204185 View attachment 204186


Yeah I have deff been droolin over these pics for a good hour


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

site was slow so i spent the day making hash. got a nice little pile drying. smells really good.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> site was slow so i spent the day making hash. got a nice little pile drying. smells really good.


I want some! With the FDD stamp!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want some! With the FDD stamp!



here ya go, ......................


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 29, 2008)

I smell it way over here .. smells perfect


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want some! With the FDD stamp!


Ill take it with or without a stamp


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here ya go, ...................... View attachment 205081 View attachment 205082


I'll take the top left


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 29, 2008)

I think they are gaining resin by being on that platter, lol.  Did you use the washer again. Any changes to the method?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I think they are gaining resin by being on that platter, lol.  Did you use the washer again. Any changes to the method?



i used the washer and the same method as always. in and out in 5 hours. 78 grams.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i used the washer and the same method as always. in and out in 5 hours. 78 grams.


what is your drying method?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> what is your drying method?


i put it thru a sifter then dry it on a silk screen with a fan blowing under it. it dried in about 2 hours.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 29, 2008)

thats not to bad. does temperature matter at all in the process?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> thats not to bad. does temperature matter at all in the process?


the colder the better when washing and running thru the bags. dry heat when drying and pressing.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent. Not bad about 15.6 g/hr. Such an easy and fast method. I have your method waiting to be tried on my next grow. I want to try some of that to see how it compares to the stuff I used to get in germany. Looks like the red we use to get, except yours is fresh.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 30, 2008)

great work on the hash man. How much trim did you use to make that?


----------



## worble (Sep 30, 2008)

did you make that hash with just the popcorn lower buds? or was that your trimings? looking good fdd. jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

i had a big bag of popcorn buds and trimmings. i'm not sure what it weighed to start with. i usually get an average of 10% back in hash so i guess i had about 750 - 800 grams of trim.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 30, 2008)

10% that seems like a pretty good amount. by the end of harvest your gunna have a pretty sick ball of that sweet bubble hash....your lucky


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

.... i wanna see a bowling ball sized chunk o hash fdd.... just devote one of those trees completely to hash making... haha!

let it dry off nicely, freeze it, take it to the bowling alley and see how it works! then smoke the whole place out after bowling a strike.... =p


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> .... i wanna see a bowling ball sized chunk o hash fdd.... just devote one of those trees completely to hash making... haha!
> 
> let it dry off nicely, freeze it, take it to the bowling alley and see how it works! then smoke the whole place out after bowling a strike.... =p



you gonna press it? the biggest i can press is about 25 grams. unless it's wet.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you gonna press it? the biggest i can press is about 25 grams. unless it's wet.


of course!

i'm a lumberjack yo...

think paul bunyan


----------



## otisroundtree (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you have a hash making thread...duh search!


----------



## maxtor (Sep 30, 2008)

even though i considder u a true AHOLE, I must admit that you grow is pretty impressive.

Men tag dig nu sammen dit store latterlige røvhul, du lugter af gammel nakkeost


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

that's not too nice...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

maxtor said:


> even though i considder u a true AHOLE, I must admit that you grow is pretty impressive.
> 
> Men tag dig nu sammen dit store latterlige røvhul, du lugter af gammel nakkeost


i figured out most of it, ........


"But make you now your big ridiculous asshole, you smell of old nakkeost"



you've insulted me twice in pm's and now you bring it to the forum, my thread no less. that's 1.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i figured out most of it, ........
> 
> 
> "But make you now your big ridiculous asshole, you smell of old nakkeost"
> ...



Not a nice fellow is he ... I guess he dont have any friends ...


----------



## hazemaster (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've done selective breeding every year. took it inside over the winter. it started out as bagseed. i have no idea what it is. it has a very unique smell and a mind soaring high. it smells skunky, cheesy sweet.
> 
> View attachment 203114


 UNFUCKING BELEIVABLE!!!!!!


----------



## otisroundtree (Sep 30, 2008)

I need some of those bags...Im gonna use the whole tree this year. Ebay???


----------



## Hodgegrown (Sep 30, 2008)

A great big thumbs up to you fdd, would love to taste that hijack..


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 30, 2008)

hey what do you think would be better fdd, making hash with the leftovers or making other "baked" goods?


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Does anyone know where i can get some clones mailed to me in Texas?*


----------



## Gilfman (Sep 30, 2008)

DevilDogg3103 said:


> *Does anyone know where i can get some clones mailed to me in Texas?*


yeah try www.spammingpostsarefornoobgrowbitches.net.gov/spamthis:finger:dillweed/124sadoufb23


----------



## maxtor (Oct 1, 2008)

fdd2blk u called me a cocky little shit twice, should i complain to the chief of this website about that, no just accept we both made errors and then let it go, the thing is that your grow is superior to mine, thats a (nodoubt) fact, and thats my apologize to you, if u are a big person then accept it. 

My apologizes hereby sent.


Maxtor


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

maxtor said:


> fdd2blk u called me a cocky little shit twice, should i complain to the chief of this website about that, no just accept we both made errors and then let it go, the thing is that your grow is superior to mine, thats a (nodoubt) fact, and thats my apologize to you, if u are a big person then accept it.
> 
> My apologizes hereby sent.
> 
> ...


you keep saying "let it go", then you post about it again. complain to whoever you want.


----------



## NotMine (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought this post was about some herbs....not crybabys  to lazy to seach for pics today hope your legs feeling better


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 1, 2008)

ok you both accept you'll stop raggin on each other ,,, now hit that bong


----------



## NJgrower187 (Oct 1, 2008)

Man, all gotta say is...you must feel like the luckiest guy in the world when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## Hank (Oct 1, 2008)

_Originally posted by_ *NotMine*

_I thought this post was about some herbs....not crybabys_  
...................................................................

I like that

Hank.


----------



## mr.x007 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hats off to ya fdd. Nice genetics that hy-jack is something else. Incredible work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

forecast calls for 3 days of rain. i've been a busy little farmer today. got half it covered. i need 10 more lengths of PVC to finish. my leg is pretty sore. spent the whole day hopping around. i was in and out, up and down all my plants. my arms are covered in resins. all sticky. feels like pine tar. i reek.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 1, 2008)

i can only imagine what your backyard must smell like right around now haha. no neighbors?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> forecast calls for 3 days of rain. i've been a busy little farmer today. got half it covered. i need 10 more lengths of PVC to finish. my leg is pretty sore. spent the whole day hopping around. i was in and out, up and down all my plants. my arms are covered in resins. all sticky. feels like pine tar. i reek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206726 View attachment 206727 View attachment 206728 View attachment 206729 View attachment 206730 View attachment 206731 View attachment 206732



lol, I love that you protected your tent too. It's totally like camping. Build a fire already 

I hope you're not messing up your leg


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

i had this plant staked to the ground. i had to move it to the middle of the yard while i was building. i had the big bricks weighing it down. i turned around after a few hours and caught her sleeping in the breezy afternoon sun. i went ahead and put her away. i took a stake and hammered it all the way thru the soil, thru the bottom of the pot and into the ground about a foot or so. she ain't goin' nowhere now.


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> yeah try www.spammingpostsarefornoobgrowbitches.net.gov/spamthisdillweed/124sadoufb23


*Thanks man but i couldn't click that link. what is the website called? Thanks again*


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 1, 2008)

You have ducks too fdd!! Aw man I miss living out with a yard I had chickens! I think its great that you still camp in your back yard! Just don't go lighting yourself of fire again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> You have ducks too fdd!! Aw man I miss living out with a yard I had chickens! I think its great that you still camp in your back yard! Just don't go lighting yourself of fire again!



ducks? where. i was swarmed by a flock of humming birds earlier. had 6 of them at once at the feeder. if you stand about 3 feet away from the feeder they will circle your head. they hover right in front of my face and just look at me. they try to see how close they can get to my head. my wife and son both stood there and they did the same to them. friendly little guys. i also had a small flock of sparrows in my plants a few days ago. big blue jay was hiding in there yesterday. no ducks though.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 1, 2008)

Is that a fake duck on the bottom left fdd? I knew I was not that high I swore I saw a duck. Wow I really like this weed interesting high but its definitely no making me imagine ducks


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Is that a fake duck on the bottom left fdd? I knew I was not that high I swore I saw a duck. Wow I really like this weed interesting high but its definitely no making me imagine ducks



i knew it was out there, i just didn't realize it was it any of the pics. it's a lawn ornament.


----------



## Tib420 (Oct 1, 2008)

there's weed everywhere in your backyard! haha I would wake up every morning walk outside and just smile


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 1, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Is that a fake duck on the bottom left fdd? I knew I was not that high I swore I saw a duck. Wow I really like this weed interesting high but its definitely no making me imagine ducks


Also a big ass pile of leaf next to it


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 1, 2008)

cant wait to see your harvest


----------



## thewhiteoctave01 (Oct 2, 2008)

fdd i noticed way way earlier in this thread you mentioned placer county and having experience growing there. Was wondering if you think my girls will finish before the frost takes a toll, planted the clones mid june pure sativa genetics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

thewhiteoctave01 said:


> fdd i noticed way way earlier in this thread you mentioned placer county and having experience growing there. Was wondering if you think my girls will finish before the frost takes a toll, planted the clones mid june pure sativa genetics.



looks like it's gonna be close. i think you will make it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck fighting off the rain.. You have come a long way .. Outstanding back yard...


----------



## tckfui (Oct 2, 2008)

just out of curiosity, ever find a bird shit coverd bud on one of your bushes?
you should get some ducks, their fun, but all they want to do is get high and dance all day


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 2, 2008)

thewhiteoctave01 said:


> fdd i noticed way way earlier in this thread you mentioned placer county and having experience growing there. Was wondering if you think my girls will finish before the frost takes a toll, planted the clones mid june pure sativa genetics.


*Next year if your plant is that tall start to bend it over earlier and you'll get a shit load more tops....good bush man. !! Love to see a good plant..*


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, and i know you're 18 or you wouldn't be posting here. right? right.
> 
> 
> 
> MMJ is most often prescribe in place of another drug. if you are already taking a prescribed med you're a shoe in. if not you can see your regular Dr. and get diagnosed and prescribed some Ambien. then just request copies of your medical records from the regular Dr. and take them to medicann. it may take a month or to but it's worth your freedom. isn't it?


 I recently got my medical marijuana card through medicann and i remember seeing something that said are you 18? are u at least 16 and something about parent permission. i think u only have to be 16 with parents permission but idk .


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

rain will be here in less than 2 hours. we are forecast for light showers tonight, then an inch and a half of rain friday night, saturday morning. i have almost everything covered. just a few more pieces of plastic to tape up. my leg is killing me. it is just tired. my whole body is just tired. 7 weeks on the couch did me no good. i popped a percocet and i'm heading back out now. i'll have pics when i get back.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> rain will be here in less than 2 hours. we are forecast for light showers tonight, then an inch and a half of rain friday night, saturday morning. i have almost everything covered. just a few more pieces of plastic to tape up. my leg is killing me. it is just tired. my whole body is just tired. 7 weeks on the couch did me no good. i popped a percocet and i'm heading back out now. i'll have pics when i get back.


 Next year rent a big party tent ..........


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Oct 2, 2008)

hey fdd, i am harvesting this saturday and i was wondering if it is bad to harvest with these showers heading our way? should i just dry off the buds before i trim and bag? it will be my first time harvesting too!


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 2, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> hey fdd, i am harvesting this saturday and i was wondering if it is bad to harvest with these showers heading our way? should i just dry off the buds before i trim and bag? it will be my first time harvesting too!


If you harvest and the buds are wet,be sure you have warm,and i mean warm like70-74 degrees no more no less it will help rid the excess water off them then once you got all the extra water off you can ease of the warmth and kick it down to 60's,atleas that has worked for me in the past during a rainy harvest,its best to let them dry on thier own naturally outside, you know as long as its sunny and not super cold and gonna freeze the water,but if its pouring rain right at harvest time and not looking to clear up then go for it.


----------



## MAc DRe (Oct 2, 2008)

whats the plant limit in your county for nor cal?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> rain will be here in less than 2 hours. we are forecast for light showers tonight, then an inch and a half of rain friday night, saturday morning. i have almost everything covered. just a few more pieces of plastic to tape up. my leg is killing me. it is just tired. my whole body is just tired. 7 weeks on the couch did me no good. i popped a percocet and i'm heading back out now. i'll have pics when i get back.


If you overdo it and fuck your leg up I'm gonna tell your doctor on you!


----------



## SomeDudeRox (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! Very nice grow, fdd.

I've been lurking your journal for awhile and now that I finally got an account I can see the pics and those are some beautiful girls you have growing there 

What kind of nutes and soil are you using?
And how much soil per plant?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## iClone (Oct 2, 2008)

SomeDudeRox said:


> And how much soil per plant?


infinite...
you do realize it is outdoors eh?
 lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

got it.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 2, 2008)

Dang fdd! Good luck with the incoming weather..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know why, but I think it'll be more fun to sleep in the tent when it's raining...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

just some bud shots.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 2, 2008)

Awsome pics as always... Had to pull my ladies due to caterpillars.. ill use the BT next time... LOL Good luck with the weather...


----------



## FastImpala (Oct 2, 2008)

Bring on the rain.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 2, 2008)

FDD they seem to have gotten fatter than I last remember. Maybe its the tent backdrop. Anyway loks like you'll be busy for awhile.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks good fdd! Did the ducks build that?


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 2, 2008)

so you ended up using age old products once your metanaturals ran out, is that right?

how'd you like 'em?
gonna try anything different next year?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

*good job fdd...it hasn't rained here since july 1st....*


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 3, 2008)

dang,thats amazing fdd how far away can you smell the stank?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well at least now you dont have to worry about the rain too much. Alot of work and determination there FDD.


----------



## slabhead (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice work fdd. That oughtta keep them dry. I hope the wind doesn't get too strong on you. Those fat girls are lookin' good!  


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107815-slabheads-late-season.html


----------



## mstrymxer (Oct 3, 2008)

hey how many gallons was that container that fell over a few pages ago?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> hey how many gallons was that container that fell over a few pages ago?


5 gallons. 




the rain is here. i had one spot on the covering puddle up on me already. it started to sag down in the center. if it does this and gets to heavy it's gonna bring my whole structure down. i have it fixed for now. gonna be a long night.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 5 gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*knowing you'll read this in the morning*

So, did you plants make it through the night?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good moring FDD how was your night ? did your structure make it ? any damage ?


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 4, 2008)

*Morning all....... I don't see any pics of an ark, so maybe it didn't rain that much....*


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2008)

excellent work man !

Must of been hard work getting that tent over the plants, well worth it... great pics man ! 

A must see for evry1 ^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2008)

it rained off and on all night. i had a few spots that were puddling up and sagging. i use some 10 foot lengths of PVC to peak the low spots. i had to poke a drain hole in one spot. i had at least 5 gallons of water trapped. it was bringing the whole structure down. one little poke with the cane and the sag was fixed and my plant was watered.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2008)

powdery mildew is showing up on my lower branches. i think i need to tear my canopy down now, the rain is done for the next 10 days, and start chopping everything. there is a lot of it that is really close to ready. within a week. the rest have 2 weeks. if i start now i can stay ahead of the mildew. i hope.


----------



## FLA TOKIN (Oct 4, 2008)

Hurry up and harvest that forest!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2008)

FLA TOKIN said:


> Hurry up and harvest that forest!


i got too _stoned_ this morning. i'm locked in. YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)


----------



## FLA TOKIN (Oct 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got too _stoned_ this morning. i'm locked in. YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)



HAHA i bet bro i bet


----------



## 346ss (Oct 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got too _stoned_ this morning. i'm locked in. YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)


LOL happens to the best of us!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 4, 2008)

thats what happens when you make fun of frenchies for saying fungus  just kidding man hope you get it under control. 
I got high once, but that was a longg time ago, I'd rather you not bring it up again.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got too _stoned_ this morning. i'm locked in. YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)



JAY AND SILENT BOB! i gotta go watch clerks now

to:FDD from:afroman
"my grow is still messed up and i know why! cause i got high!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2008)

in got one string hung and stopped. it's just not quite ready yet. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 4, 2008)

*you have to be the plant .....*


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 5, 2008)

THat frikin joint he pulls out in the end reminds me of your $100 hash bomb!

I hate that sooty mold. Unfortunately temperature, moisture and stagnant air are your enemy. Im sure once you take that giant condom off those bitches and crank up your fan things will improve.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you have to be the plant .....*


Become the plant tips!
YouTube - Caddyshack - Be the Ball

You take drugs danny?


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 5, 2008)

your gonna have to turn your entire back yard into a greenhouse next year.

" If you build it, they will come." Field of Dreams


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 5, 2008)

LAstoner said:


> whats the age? 18?, if i go to the doctors and tell them i cant sleep, and have back pains, like what can i say to get the approval?


listen dude,I have some concern that you are even asking about Medical Marijuana. It's been around for over 10 years in California! Either you are extremely young, or extremely dumb?

As for seeing a doctor. Depending on what state you're in, it will cost you initially $150.00 to $200.00 if approved. You also must have an ongoing documented illness. One that has gone on for a time too. Your illness or injury must have some history....otherwise you are ass out no matter what!

No, you don't just go to a doctor and complain about lack of sleep(sleeping Meds), or back pain(painkillers)! You want the license, do your due diligence then!

If you're a minor, I'd think you're ass out for that fact alone!


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Oct 5, 2008)

True but what about the people who don't want to take synthetic painkillers or sleeping pills? They are made in a lab and include all sorts of chemicals and shit that I don't have a clue what they are. I know a lot of people who are like this. I believe this should be reason enough to prescribe medical marijuana because marijuana is natural and takes care of all these things. I choose natural over synthetic ANY day. Im not a doctor and I am not disagreeing with you but it should be a valid reason to get prescribed a card in my opinion. maybe someday the government will see it too.



Puna Bud said:


> listen dude,I have some concern that you are even asking about Medical Marijuana. It's been around for over 10 years in California! Either you are extremely young, or extremely dumb?
> 
> As for seeing a doctor. Depending on what state you're in, it will cost you initially $150.00 to $200.00 if approved. You also must have an ongoing documented illness. One that has gone on for a time too. Your illness or injury must have some history....otherwise you are ass out no matter what!
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

quite jacking my grow thread. thanks.



















i got an order for another 2 pounds. i need to have it ready by next sunday. i have 2 pounds ready to harvest i just have to get out there and do it. i'm feeling kinda lazy though.


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm feeling kinda lazy though.


lol do u mean stoned? .. im just wondering how much all that will go for .. or just an estimate


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> lol do u mean stoned? .. im just wondering how much all that will go for .. or just an estimate



you caught me, ........ YouTube - Slang Time with Stéphane Dion - Couch Lock






i really wish i could tell you.


----------



## NotMine (Oct 5, 2008)

Dam'n brother if it's like that....get another 2 ready for me  I'm kind of buzzed lookin good though clean a pair of those scissors off good wouldn't want to get a sore hand due to dull snips!!!lol have fun where ever the hell you are love those perks they make me happy!! feel better just cause you can't feel it dose not mean your not hurting yourself to quote my doctor


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Too bad you cant put a "snip counter" on your snips .. I bet you squeeze them at least 1/2 a million times this harvest .. You should end up with a Bowling ball size ball of hash ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Too bad you cant put a "snip counter" on your snips .. I bet you squeeze them at least 1/2 a million times this harvest .. You should end up with a Bowling ball size ball of hash ..



a snip counter. good stuff. patent anyone?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Oct 5, 2008)

> i got an order for another 2 pounds. i need to have it ready by next sunday. i have 2 pounds ready to harvest i just have to get out there and do it. i'm feeling kinda lazy though.


lol.... already getting sick of trimming? I know I am.
trimming takes too much concentration and time. Bud after bud it gets soo damn boring.


----------



## SomeDudeRox (Oct 5, 2008)

Those girls look incredible! 

Good work on the shelter, very handy of you haha. 

Can't wait to see more progress, keep it up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on Man.. lets see some harvest pictures.. I know your chopping tree's ... 
Set up the camera on your hands and lets see ya at work.. Im bored ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Come on Man.. lets see some harvest pictures.. I know your chopping tree's ...
> Set up the camera on your hands and lets see ya at work.. Im bored ...


THAT is a great idea! Come on fdd, do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!

You need to gimmie SOMETHING! I haven't had a guitar vid in...MONTHS!


----------



## worble (Oct 5, 2008)

fdd,
any bud rot at all for you like i said i live in fremont and watered every 3-4 days and got alot of rot cant understand why? thanks jeff


----------



## Marktwang (Oct 5, 2008)

mt, you rock fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

no mold, no rot and i've only found one tiny tiny caterpillar. i'm tired.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 5, 2008)

*how much did you get done....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *how much did you get done....*


a pound?


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 5, 2008)

Holy crap, I still can't get my head around your backyard and the size of your ladies.


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a snip counter. good stuff. patent anyone?



Where can u register stuff like that, i have a book full of ideas ..... i love to brainstorm ^^ 

hehe


----------



## maxtor (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice buds.........no let me correct that EXTREMELY LUSH BUDS, I wonder if its the mans work behind them or just the climate that brings those up......just kiddin excellent work, whats your favorit outdoor strain yielder/potency

kind regards

your old enemy

Maxtor


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 6, 2008)

you going to post any final pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2008)

surferbum6900 said:


> you going to post any final pics?



what exactly is a "final pic"? final pic of what? i'm not even done.


----------



## craca102 (Oct 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what exactly is a "final pic"? final pic of what? i'm not even done.


lol


How far along are ya? Think he wants so pretty budshots. 

I'm also wondering on such massive plants like those and that afternoon sunset fog I think I saw you talking about, you have to have instances/starts of budrot somewhere on those monsters? How much you usually toss due to mold,bugs,budrot?

Just curious.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what exactly is a "final pic"? final pic of what? i'm not even done.


How much more you got to do?


----------



## timfbmx (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in southern Oregon so If ya need any help trimmin my freind let me know! Me and a freind love roadtrips  My buddies plants are about done ...It's been raining the last couple days but the weather report says sun is on the horizon... So prob another 2 weeks or so for my buddy. He's growin some "snow white" from nirvana and man do they smell/look awsome. Have fun harvesting the last of your garden!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> How much more you got to do?


i haven't even really started.


----------



## timfbmx (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so jealous... You should fill your bathtub with dried buds and just roll around in em lol


----------



## Cheshireplant (Oct 6, 2008)

what is the plan for next year?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 6, 2008)

timfbmx said:


> I'm so jealous... You should fill your bathtub with dried buds and just roll around in em lol


 
idd rather lay in a bath tub filled with hot water and a gravitybong but i would love to have a bath tub filled with some of fdd's bud


----------



## worble (Oct 6, 2008)

fdd, 
you need a bud trimmer check it out. jeff
Growing Marijuana Super Tool: Bonsai Hero Electric Cannabis Trimmer


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2008)

worble said:


> fdd,
> you need a bud trimmer check it out. jeff
> Growing Marijuana Super Tool: Bonsai Hero Electric Cannabis Trimmer



hella monies.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 6, 2008)

worble said:


> fdd,
> you need a bud trimmer check it out. jeff
> Growing Marijuana Super Tool: Bonsai Hero Electric Cannabis Trimmer


That thing looks scary


----------



## hillbillybuds (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, Fdd, it has been very cool of you to let us into your life with your grows and I have always had alot to ask you and to even add a few things but just being able to come here and be a small part of your life has been great. THANKS TONS!! My doc said I will not be around for your next one so again thank you very very much. Just keep on keeping on.

Later.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2008)

hillbillybuds said:


> Hey, Fdd, it has been very cool of you to let us into your life with your grows and I have always had alot to ask you and to even add a few things but just being able to come here and be a small part of your life has been great. THANKS TONS!! My doc said I will not be around for your next one so again thank you very very much. Just keep on keeping on.
> 
> Later.


i do it just for you. 





some pics of today, .................


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2008)

damn fdd your one crazy ass guy, your a damn legend


----------



## Hank (Oct 6, 2008)

Them colas are looking HEAVY I can't imagine all the trim/manicure time. I harvested 1 Big-Bud last nite and it took me 8hrs. 

Hank.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are so chubby, haha. I dont think some of those will fit into the Ball jars. Maybe a 2 qt one. You going to leave the raincoat up? Expecting more rain? Awsome FDD.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hella monies.


Discount Hydroponics - Trimmers

WOW now that's "hella monies. ".


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i do it just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Outstanding...


----------



## iClone (Oct 7, 2008)

Over 300 pages, danm!!
This thread is epic!!
Lmfao


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Discount Hydroponics - Trimmers
> 
> WOW now that's "hella monies. ".



not many monies at all, ........... Fiskars Titanium Nitride 5" Bent Scissors


----------



## genfranco (Oct 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> not many monies at all, ........... Fiskars Titanium Nitride 5" Bent Scissors


lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2008)

i'd have to try it myself before i threw out that kind of money. it my be beneficial. YouTube - Trimming marijuana


----------



## maxtor (Oct 7, 2008)

ok fdd lets exchange ill get your juicy big buds and ull get my colorfull nugs, np


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd have to try it myself before i threw out that kind of money. it my be beneficial. YouTube - Trimming marijuana


That thing looks dangerous fdd if I was high I might trim off a finger!


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2008)

hey fdd how northern are you in california? weather reports for my area say it's gonna be 31 degrees F on thursday night, and 28F the next 2 nights, then 30 on sunday. then it's suppost to jump back up to 34. 

I'm thinking I should try protecting my plants a little bit atleast, 2 of them still have a couple weeks to go.


----------



## worble (Oct 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd have to try it myself before i threw out that kind of money. it my be beneficial. YouTube - Trimming marijuana


like how the guys chops the top bud off at the end hehe maybe alot of money and not a good cutter. jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

poplars said:


> hey fdd how northern are you in california? weather reports for my area say it's gonna be 31 degrees F on thursday night, and 28F the next 2 nights, then 30 on sunday. then it's suppost to jump back up to 34.
> 
> I'm thinking I should try protecting my plants a little bit atleast, 2 of them still have a couple weeks to go.



i'm hoping for some purple color to start showing. 

i'd cover them if you can. i'm not too worried though.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm hoping for some purple color to start showing.
> 
> i'd cover them if you can. i'm not too worried though.


I think im starting to decipher FDD short talk... what he means is that tits gonna get cold enough to get purple color showing.... and that he suggest that you cover them... like he did... He isnt worried...cause he already covered his... lol... good job FDD


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

Wait that is exactly what he said.... wtf... decipher my ass... whats in this erkle


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

half of mine are uncovered.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Come Fly with me , Lets fly away......


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

friggin' caterpillars. they aren't bad, yet. a few small ones on the surface. couple big ones got to a few colas though. i've been spraying but backed off for a week last week. that's all it took to let a few survive. i sprayed yesterday morning and found dead caterpillars today. there still may be some burrowed in though. i'm looking very close and removing any damage.

i haven't trimmed anything in a few days. i'm ready to take half of whats ready down but i just can't bring myself to do it. it's ready but it's still packing on weight. everytime i start to trim i get one branch into it and stop.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

hey fdd... I bought the BT bottle and sprayed my vegging ladies... my thoughts where to ensure that all of the plant had the bt mix... do you start spraying for them from the beggining ..or only in flower time? and only 1 every 2 weeks right?


----------



## TONYJEJO (Oct 8, 2008)

nice work fdd! but you have 20days minimal to go!!! not one of plants has yellow leves!!! They're all yellow at tha end! And there is the biggest thc production! head&body stone! leave 1plant to finnish 1/2yellow!!!hope no bud root fucks you up!!!Super high!!! lol... bye...


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 8, 2008)

TONYJEJO said:


> nice work fdd! but you have 20days minimal to go!!! not one of plants has yellow leves!!! They're all yellow at tha end! And there is the biggest thc production! head&body stone! leave 1plant to finnish 1/2yellow!!!hope no bud root fucks you up!!!Super high!!! lol... bye...


LMAO!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> LMAO!!



here, hit this with me, ................. 







i'm working on one of the santa berries. i'm keeping this all to myself. 

i'll take some pics when the suns not so high.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

What ever became of the topsy turvy's ? anything ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What ever became of the topsy turvy's ? anything ?


it did great during the rain. i left it out in the elements and it did just what i wanted it to. the branches got wet and sagged but didn't break. i'll get pics of it as well.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it did great during the rain. i left it out in the elements and it did just what i wanted it to. the branches got wet and sagged but didn't break. i'll get pics of it as well.


I cant wait for that one,been wondering how it turned out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

kdfjvbfsb.akadknalnlMSLM


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spectacular ...................................


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 8, 2008)

ygfygyuduriudFUCKYEAH and only 50 more pounds to come.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 8, 2008)

those are some nice colas


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> those are some nice colas





thank you.  i'm getting nervous. the caterpillars are showing up. they got all my biggest colas last year.  hopefully i can keep ahead of them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you.  i'm getting nervous. the caterpillars are showing up. they got all my biggest colas last year.  hopefully i can keep ahead of them.


Good luck fdd!


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 8, 2008)

wow... I'm impressed. Havn't seen anything like that for a while.


----------



## dagobaker (Oct 8, 2008)

at least u dont have to deal with mold like us ohioians........


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 8, 2008)

look like sex FDD congrats


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2008)

everythings all good, beautiful .... my nets down...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn FDD you just shit out weed huh? haha


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 9, 2008)

Some of the smaller ones look like they have some fattning time. Didnt get a close up look though. Nice crop Fdd.


----------



## FLA TOKIN (Oct 9, 2008)

MAJOR POUNDAGE lmao damn I'm high but no freal looks like bud heaven


----------



## Jamrock (Oct 9, 2008)

Do colas continue to fatten after the light changes (fall)? At what point do they stop fattening? 

Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> Do colas continue to fatten after the light changes (fall)? At what point do they stop fattening?
> 
> Jamrock


they keep fattening. mine just keep going and going.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 9, 2008)

*fdd likes the fat ones.....*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like fat ones too...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

this plant is done. unstable genetics.


----------



## kingding2385 (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this plant is done. unstable genetics.
> 
> View attachment 213315 View attachment 213317


 

why do you say that?? it looks pretty stinky to me


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> why do you say that?? it looks pretty stinky to me


Unstable bong tokes are fine by me


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> why do you say that?? it looks pretty stinky to me




you don't see that big male pod?  they are popping up everywhere. right now i see about 2 per cola, tomorrow it will be 4, the next day 8. it's over for them they were pretty much in the "window", anyways. it may have been my tiki torches or bug light but i don't see it on any other plants. this one is from F2 seed stock.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't see that big male pod?  they are popping up everywhere. right now i see about 2 per cola, tomorrow it will be 4, the next day 8. it's over for them they were pretty much in the "window", anyways. it may have been my tiki torches or bug light but i don't see it on any other plants. this one is from F2 seed stock.


Its hard to tell unless your looking at them every day i think But now i see,and I'm sure they will smoke good though I forgot about bathroom light being on at 4:00am for like a hour so i ended up with a few seeds this year


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Its hard to tell unless your looking at them every day i think But now i see,and I'm sure they will smoke good though I forgot about bathroom light being on at 4:00am for like a hour so i ended up with a few seeds this year



it's not so much the seeds but the big yellow flower in the middle of my buds once they are dry. they hella stand out. people be all, "i don't want no hermie smoke".


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 9, 2008)

yo i know u dont like me cause i got a moth fdd but i got a question if u get that every season why dont u just get a auto trimmer be alot easyer on ur hands ur going to get arthritist from all that trimming every year


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> yo i know u dont like me cause i got a moth fdd but i got a question if u get that every season why dont u just get a auto trimmer be alot easyer on ur hands ur going to get arthritist from all that trimming every year


.....moth...auto trimmer,what have you been smoking i want some


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 9, 2008)

i been smoking alot sorry but uhhhhh its a auto trimmer its sisscors that cut automaticly


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 9, 2008)

I see alot of fat pistils too. Would that affect the potency by the youngness of those flowers? They seem to just continue to flower when they should be finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

high on my own supply. 



they are getting male pods because they are waaaaaay done. the top colas have no white hairs at all. i was looking at the lowest branches. they were 5 feet in the air so it seemed like the top, but it was the lowest ranches that weren't ripe. the top is perfect. 


   






bud worms got me.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2008)

Very familiar... Too bad.. im sure you are able to share with the worms though... So whats the deal?.. the BT didnt get sprayed on that?.. how often do you spray the BT?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 9, 2008)

Gotta speed that harvest up huh Fdd I wish I could come help . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Very familiar... Too bad.. im sure you are able to share with the worms though... So whats the deal?.. the BT didnt get sprayed on that?.. how often do you spray the BT?



i was spraying twice a week.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was spraying twice a week.


nO SHIT... Thats crazy... I thought we sprayed 1 every 2 weeks?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Gotta speed that harvest up huh Fdd I wish I could come help . . . .


FDD ill work for Hash and Butter... I know you have a shit load of that.. lol..


----------



## kingding2385 (Oct 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> FDD ill work for Hash and Butter... I know you have a shit load of that.. lol..


 

shit...i'll work for nothing just as long as i get to see that forest haha. but a lil hash would be nice every now and then.

ok time to go smoke and then bed and tomorrow morning i'm harvesting my outdoor ladies!! yay


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

i don't need any help. i'm all good. stuff trims out hella easy. i can do a pound a day, easy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't need any help. i'm all good. stuff trims out hella easy. i can do a pound a day, easy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213726 View attachment 213727 View attachment 213728


Damn....I want a Hefty Ziplock bag full of Hijack....


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't need any help. i'm all good. stuff trims out hella easy. i can do a pound a day, easy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213726 View attachment 213727 View attachment 213728


Is that hijack cured or you curing it in the hefty bag


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Is that hijack cured or you curing it in the hefty bag


they are beating my door down. it's still holding moisture. it will cure somewhat in those bags but it's best to get it into something else. i have my own put away.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they are beating my door down. it's still holding moisture. it will cure somewhat in those bags but it's best to get it into something else. i have my own put away.


I bet you do,maybe one day it will make its way down here


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 9, 2008)

im gunna see hi jack for the next 10 months fucking fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2008)

look at them at night time.


----------



## mr.x007 (Oct 9, 2008)

I see a Magnifing glass. Maybe a electroscope. Or microscope. A bong. And a Clock I'm sure you love watching. All day long.





fdd2blk said:


> i don't need any help. i'm all good. stuff trims out hella easy. i can do a pound a day, easy.


----------



## mr.x007 (Oct 9, 2008)

No Kidding. Serious buds. Awesome work FDD. 




fdd2blk said:


> look at them at night time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213750 View attachment 213751 View attachment 213752 View attachment 213753


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> look at them at night time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213750 View attachment 213751 View attachment 213752 View attachment 213753


Either they glow or I'm just high as fukked


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 10, 2008)

fdd got it growin on!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 10, 2008)

still got a few more days it looks. Good lookin!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 10, 2008)

THey even look bigger (fatter) at night. When you put in those posts they were almost to the top of the post and now . . .lol. Never imagined what they would do to the scrog mesh either. Nice job. Oh, I've caught 16 male moths in my 2 traps so far (2 days).


----------



## 420chazz (Oct 10, 2008)

fapfapfapfapfap
your buds look exceptionally sexual. bravo.
one day i will do this.
chazz


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> high on my own supply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same thing in a few buds ,, thats from a worm??????? I thought that was MOLD .. Grey looking spider web kinda texture


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I had the same thing in a few buds ,, thats from a worm??????? I thought that was MOLD .. Grey looking spider web kinda texture


What the worms do is they suck the juices out of the bud, They are "tomato hornworms" or "tobacco hornworms" either is fine to go by... They go from tomato sucking out the sugars and juices from them,buds happen to be tasty too i guess so they go after them,and other veggies too...they are mean little suckers when it comes to taking down crops if they go unoticed.It's only really a problem to outdoor growers, mostly warm climates im guessing.. im in cali too and i have those suckers around,bt works good like fdd has,and if you can find a way wasps will take those suckers down..They lay sacks on them and the larva form then eat the worm then grow and attack more worms...


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 10, 2008)

I live in maine and we get those all the time, its a real problem for comercial tomato growers


----------



## firebullet (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure I would want to trade worms for wasps.. they might do the job but I don't want to get stung trying to harvest my crop. Just my :2c: 

Harvested bud looks great.. wish I had that bag of hijack right now...


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

firebullet said:


> Not sure I would want to trade worms for wasps.. they might do the job but I don't want to get stung trying to harvest my crop. Just my :2c:
> 
> Harvested bud looks great.. wish I had that bag of hijack right now...


That's why there is a ...I had my plants in a different spot this year and there happen to be alot of wasps there for some reason...i had no worm problems this season,i saw a few around but they stayed clear of that corner


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2008)

some hijack pics, .........................


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some hijack pics, .........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 215070 View attachment 215071 View attachment 215072 View attachment 215073 View attachment 215074


wooot fuckin a right!


----------



## Hank (Oct 11, 2008)

Fdd the hijack look really good. Heavy on the trichs i might add Is this the strain you created? I forget.

Hank.


----------



## SickWitIt (Oct 11, 2008)

whats up guys.... i need some help... been finding little bits of bud rot on one of my girls... seems like i find new spots everyday.... she only has one week left... should i chop early or wait it out?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2008)

Hank said:


> Fdd the hijack look really good. Heavy on the trichs i might add Is this the strain you created? I forget.
> 
> Hank.


yes, that is mine.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, that is mine.


Looks nuclear with all that resin...I like it


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like indoor


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some hijack pics, .........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 215070 View attachment 215071 View attachment 215072 View attachment 215073 View attachment 215074


Did you scrape your resin tray?? It looks clean,if so how was it


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Did you scrape your resin tray?? It looks clean,if so how was it




different tray.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> different tray.


I thought so.... LOL


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> different tray.


Oh lol....Its still worth trying though


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 12, 2008)

Careful in the garage. One of those lines could come loose and knock you down, lol. Those look scrumptious.  Excellent manacure job too. Your backyard will look bare without those girls.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 12, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Careful in the garage. One of those lines could come loose and knock you down, lol. Those look scrumptious.  Excellent manacure job too. Your backyard will look bare without those girls.


6-7 more months and it will look normal again


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 12, 2008)

yo fdd are you making walkings sticks out of those tree trunks cause that would be cool if u saved them


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> yo fdd are you making walkings sticks out of those tree trunks cause that would be cool if u saved them


i have a whole pile of them from last year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm keeping on top of things with NO help. my friends are all flaky. i'm taking the day off.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm keeping on top of things with NO help. my friends are all flaky. i'm taking the day off.



Take a load off ,, Put the leg up ..pop a few perc's , pack a bowl and check out the T.V


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Take a load off ,, Put the leg up ..pop a few perc's , pack a bowl and check out the T.V


*And throw some of last years logs on the fire.... tell the cat to get your slippers..*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm smoking santa berry, WOW!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

a little sample nuggie of santa berry. i have more drying and more outside still. it's out there turning purple.  it smells like a bowl of fruity pebbles and tastes just the same. hella stony.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 12, 2008)

MMMM sparkles pretty . . .


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 12, 2008)

do you have to shield your eyes when you look at your plants? seems like all the sun reflecting off those trichs would make you go blind..

and when you cut them down, do you have to yell "TIMBER!"?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a little sample nuggie of santa berry. i have more drying and more outside still. it's out there turning purple.  it smells like a bowl of fruity pebbles and tastes just the same. hella stony.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215491 View attachment 215492 View attachment 215493





PANT PANT PANT ..... Looks Hella tasty


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2008)

Hell yea, pack that shit up


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 12, 2008)

what do u do with the stems when ur done???


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> what do u do with the stems when ur done???



the bud stems or the tree stems? 

i have a new potbelly stove. i have wood for the winter.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the bud stems or the tree stems?
> 
> i have a new potbelly stove. i have wood for the winter.


 
tree stems iwas gonna ask if u dryed them out and burned them but u kinda answerd my question how does it smell when its burned ???


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> tree stems iwas gonna ask if u dryed them out and burned them but u kinda answerd my question how does it smell when its burned ???


i don't know, i'm inside when it's burning. the neighbors may know.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know, i'm inside when it's burning. the neighbors may know.


 
i wish i was ur neighbor


----------



## Tanis83 (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> not many monies at all, ........... Fiskars Titanium Nitride 5" Bent Scissors


 
Those clippers rock I got mine for $15.... I'm gonna go back and see if I can buy a few more pairs... you know for later


----------



## bterz (Oct 12, 2008)

how many plants is this total??


----------



## bterz (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some hijack pics, .........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 215073



....this, sorry. how many plants???


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

bterz said:


> ....this, sorry. how many plants???




that is 1 whole plant.


----------



## ****spliffstar***** (Oct 12, 2008)

one whole plant!?!?!? that's insane. I probably should have let my plants flower longer, I yielded 1/3 off of three plants, compared to your one. Although I don't


----------



## ****spliffstar***** (Oct 12, 2008)

oops, If you topped your plants or something like that. ANyways, good shit dude, I can see ur a vet at this.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you cross the Santa Berry with anything like Hijack? I wana get a potbelly stove for heat. They really put some heat out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Did you cross the Santa Berry with anything like Hijack? I wana get a potbelly stove for heat. They really put some heat out.



i pollinated a santa berry with hijack pollen. then it turned out not being santa berry. it may be northern lights.??? i did hit another santa berry with pollen but i don't think it took.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i pollinated a santa berry with hijack pollen. then it turned out not being santa berry. it may be northern lights.??? i did hit another santa berry with pollen but i don't think it took.



Up early today ... 

Tell me do your hands feel like you have the "KUNG FU GRIP" like GI JOE


----------



## NotMine (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice man....hope them buggers quit munch n your colas...but can you blame them? get one branch in and change your mind...lol thats that patience you can't teach people. hold n out for some purple hu? thought that was a fad or something? the cold ought to help them finish up but it won't make it any easyer cutting them down it's almost like losing a close friend with the time spent ect. nice work eat a perk for me


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the bud stems or the tree stems?
> 
> i have a new potbelly stove. i have wood for the winter.




LOL """ POT Belly """ Get It ...lol Im stoned


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> LOL """ POT Belly """ Get It ...lol Im stoned


*Ya think.... *


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Ya think.... *




Thinking would ruin the buzz..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2008)

i finished taking down another santa berry, grabbed 3 branches off a hijack, trimmed them and stopped. still not ready. i have another santa berry ready but i'll wait until tomorrow. it's soooooooo sticky i can only do so much in one day. the scissors gum up after 2 colas. it almost sucks. almost.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i finished taking down another santa berry, grabbed 3 branches off a hijack, trimmed them and stopped. still not ready. i have another santa berry ready but i'll wait until tomorrow. it's soooooooo sticky i can only do so much in one day. the scissors gum up after 2 colas. it almost sucks. almost.



I wish I had your problems


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 13, 2008)

YouTube - The MARIJUANA TRIMMING Machine!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2008)

some pics from today, ..........................


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - The MARIJUANA TRIMMING Machine!!!!!!!


Is that used for corn? Where can one acquire such a machine?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2008)

that's so [email protected] up. how could you do that to your pot? i don't like laying mine on the table let alone rolling it thru a tumbler. lazy bums.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some pics from today, ..........................
> 
> View attachment 216284 View attachment 216285 View attachment 216286
> 
> ...



Holly shit.. those roots!.. Thats insane!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice strain too... very little trim work i see... and you gunk the trimmers that quick...hehehhe.. thats some trichs!


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd Sure like to taste that Santa Berry.... It looks good ... 

But Im still a lover of the Hijack


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 13, 2008)

*Now there's your problem........ awesome stuff.......*


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 13, 2008)

should paint it black and make it a halloween tree!! and you could use each year!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's soooooooo sticky i can only do so much in one day. the scissors gum up after 2 colas. it almost sucks. almost.


=) NICE. You need a helper to clean snips, that way you can switch off clean sets before they are gummed. Me, my brother and one of our wifes usually do the sniping and the other one of our wifes keeps all the snips clean. Keeps things rolling along nicely, but our indoor girls are NOWHERE NEAR the endeavor your monsters are.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some pics from today, ..........................
> 
> View attachment 216284 View attachment 216285 View attachment 216286
> 
> ...


Looks like it's coming along nice, a great big thumbs up to you.


----------



## simsays (Oct 14, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 14, 2008)

You could make a monster version of this pipe.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 14, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> You could make a monster version of this pipe.


*You've got the same mouse I bought yesterday... works like shit.. *


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 14, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *You've got the same mouse I bought yesterday... works like shit.. *


haha i was about to say my friend has that mouse lol ... but FDD gets so mant comments u have to go back to look at tomorrows pictures ... yes tomorrow's!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)

I cant even find a mouse picture..lol.. I guess it was a while ago..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 14, 2008)

3 posts back click the picture


----------



## Tib420 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanna see a family photo of all the buds together!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2008)

Tib420 said:


> I wanna see a family photo of all the buds together!



all what buds? some is gone, some is drying, and some is still growing. i will never have it all together and finished. it is gone as fast as i trim it.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2008)

is?! is?! aw man fdd what are you talking about? 
roughly how much pot would you say you get off all your plants together (only the ones outside)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2008)

tckfui said:


> is?! is?! aw man fdd what are you talking about?
> roughly how much pot would you say you get off all your plants together (only the ones outside)?


i have no idea, i'm nowhere near finished. could be 5 pounds could be 30. i try to keep track but never get it right. i have people ordering it before it's even finished.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2008)

ahh must be so rough  
how much would you say you got last year? 5-30 lbs?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2008)

tckfui said:


> ahh must be so rough
> how much would you say you got last year? 5-30 lbs?




i can't remember.


----------



## FastImpala (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice Job this year FDD. I didnt get much but what I did get me very thankful for. Fresh Cotton Candy lookin buds are the best.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the big pecker? lol


 you sure this one isn't a male?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

*I started germinating 8 white widow today.............*


----------



## genfranco (Oct 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I started germinating 8 white widow today.............*


congrats... white widow is nice.. hope your carbon filter works good..lol


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful work sir...


----------



## maxtor (Oct 15, 2008)

those buds look amazing fantalastic..... but my stem is longer


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't remember.



Its prob cause your smoking all that grade A weed ......


----------



## NotMine (Oct 15, 2008)

Dam'n thats soooo sticky  and how about that root system...I've dug up 5 year old trees with smaller root systems than that thats crazy maaannnn nice as always....gummin up the scicciors (can't spell) yeah darn that sucks roll some up in a ball and smoke it for me  and yeah I'm with you I'm not try n to put my greens in there and beat all the trichs off my smoke


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Oct 15, 2008)

how much you let that shit go for? so do you not cure those buds then? damn man sounds like you are rollin out the zips. do you get taxed on any income from it? looks like some good buds.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2008)

napalesegrizzly23 said:


> how much you let that shit go for? so do you not cure those buds then? damn man sounds like you are rollin out the zips. do you get taxed on any income from it? looks like some good buds.


I would say... What income?


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Oct 15, 2008)

ya lol same, but i dont know how those med clubs do business.


----------



## iClone (Oct 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some pics from today, ..........................
> 
> View attachment 216284 View attachment 216285 View attachment 216286
> 
> ...


I knew thos roots would be fuckin' MASSIVE!! lmao


----------



## jon2 (Oct 16, 2008)

What strain do you plan on growing next?


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 16, 2008)

napalesegrizzly23 said:


> how much you let that shit go for? so do you not cure those buds then? damn man sounds like you are rollin out the zips. do you get taxed on any income from it? looks like some good buds.


He cures......But that does not mean he wont sample uncured bud


----------



## Multan (Oct 17, 2008)

i want a RIU discount. lol


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 17, 2008)

Multan said:


> i want a RIU discount. lol


Ill pay premium price,just to get some


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2008)

some dude with 76 posts pm'ed me and said in was dumb for posting too much info. said i was talking about all my "profit". i think dude is trippin'. did i ever mention anything about money? i said "they are lining up at my door". i never said who. could be kittens.


my "broker" tried to lowball be by 1000. i told him to "f%ck off". i'm smoking A LOT of pot this winter. 

the club i had an arrangement with changed owners. i'm out of the loop and down 2 grand. i'm smoking A LOT of pot this winter. 

california is flooded and we have kids growing mountain-sides and dumping it at nickels on the dollar. i'm smoking A LOT of pot this winter. 

apparently dude who pm'ed me is hooked up. he's telling me to hush up about all the cash. i have no cash. i'm smoking A LOT of pot this winter. 






i'm going crazy trimming. send in the elves.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some dude with 76 posts pm'ed me and said in was dumb for posting too much info. said i was talking about all my "profit". i think dude is trippin'. did i ever mention anything about money? i said "they are lining up at my door". i never said who. could be kittens.
> 
> 
> my "broker" tried to lowball be by 1000. i told him to "f%ck off". i'm smoking A LOT of pot this winter.
> ...


Thank goodness you have some excellent pot to smoke.


----------



## norcalkronic (Oct 17, 2008)

> california is flooded and we have kids growing mountain-sides and dumping it at nickels on the dollar. i'm smoking A LOT of pot this winter.


seriously! in my area people have competed so much its down to 14-16 a p! sometimes less!


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 17, 2008)

SEE what happens when only one place in a country legalizes something like weed 

it becomes a mecca

and all of its disciples migrate

making it tough for the original people, the natives if you will


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 17, 2008)

norcalkronic said:


> seriously! in my area people have competed so much its down to 14-16 a p! sometimes less!


Yea I see it here too, patience is a virtue and sometimes profitable...lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 17, 2008)

grow for your personal stash man.... trust me your gonna get fucked some time... its the bottom line... plus.. thats what makes so many problems for people that have it legal... dont be a drug dealer... be a grow teacher!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> Yea I see it here too, patience is a virtue and sometimes profitable...lol



i just saw your pot. i think that was your pot. looked very nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2008)

genfranco said:


> grow for your personal stash man.... trust me your gonna get fucked some time... its the bottom line... plus.. thats what makes so many problems for people that have it legal... dont be a drug dealer... be a grow teacher!



i'll do that.   

once i get this harvest in i can take that teaching job i was offered at OaksterDam U.


----------



## Multan (Oct 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll do that.
> 
> once i get this harvest in i can take that teaching job i was offered at OaksterDam U.





shitt i might have to sign up to be a disciple of the infamous fdd.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 17, 2008)

norcalkronic said:


> seriously! in my area people have competed so much its down to 14-16 a p! sometimes less!


*$3,000 here.....*


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Oct 17, 2008)

$2000 here


----------



## bterz (Oct 17, 2008)

P's in AZ go for 5k  

if anyone wants to move


----------



## NotMine (Oct 17, 2008)

did ya see the catiplar thread? just wondering thats alot of bread for some smoke people....I'm glad I don't have to purchase at those prices I'd have to sell the house and the boat and the old lady!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2008)

at these prices i'm thinking of buying a bunch up.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2008)

I like pictures


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2008)

i just pulled off a 14 hour trim session. 10 of it alone.


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 17, 2008)

got any pics? harvesting pics are the best


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 18, 2008)

That was Hodgegrown but it was an early harvested version of CP but the other two were very nice. I agree with you and would be your partner. We will buy low sit on it and sell high when its dry. lol . They dont say what quality that cheaper ganja was either, just the price/p. F'em I say.


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just pulled off a 14 hour trim session. 10 of it alone.


 you fuckin mad man got pics of some fresh buds


----------



## worble (Oct 18, 2008)

if you go to teach iam in please let me know fdd 


fdd2blk said:


> i'll do that.
> 
> once i get this harvest in i can take that teaching job i was offered at OaksterDam U.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

surferbum6900 said:


> you fuckin mad man got pics of some fresh buds



go back a few pages. it all looks the same.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> go back a few pages. it all looks the same.




I'd like to stick my head in a bag of it .. and take a big whiff


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

.s&#596;&#1592;&#592;s&#596; &#596;s&#596;&#1592;s&#670;&#592;/ q&#596;&#596; &#653;&#596; s s&#596;us1p1s&#592;&#596;'x &#652;upu&#652;&#670;ps&#670;&#613;p&#1592;&#670;q&#607;p


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd, awesome herb my brother! Your local climate where you are at. How many days does it take to dry your "swag"?


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2008)

Shit ! Very fucking nice, makes me feel better ^^

.s&#596;&#1592;&#652; pu&#652;&#670; u&#652;&#670;p u&#652;&#670; s&#670;u pu&#652;&#670; p&#670;q&#607;p -- aight.....


!  So u got loads of work ahead of you ^^ looks excellent man...... realy does..... Outdoor is the shit......


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> fdd, awesome herb my brother! Your local climate where you are at. How many days does it take to dry your "swag"?




i've been watching your thread. i feel bad telling you this, .........




........ it was 90 degrees yesterday. humidity outside is 30%. it cools off to the low 40's overnight. cold and dry in the mornings. i've been hanging my buds for about 3 days then they go into jars for about a week. then i have to bag it because i need the jars for the next batch. i need more jars.


----------



## ****spliffstar***** (Oct 18, 2008)

FDD for president!!! I just harvested myself, not nearly what you got going...i need to move up north and be what i i always wanted to be also, lol...

anyway, when this all becomes legal in like 5-10 years, you can be like the phillip morris of ganja...


----------



## Puna Bud (Oct 18, 2008)

wow, that's great fdd!!! Unreal that you have that climate this time of year. I can normally throw my cut herb into mason jars after three days too. But I'm in my into my fourth day of straight rain here. I ran my dehumidifier early this morning. Was able to bag up my buds that have been drying on some screen. I cleaned up a couple of my colas from this one plant. Upon trimming I found both colas infested with 'Mealy Bugs'....in the rain straight to the compost pile!
It's been a hard lesson learned, but I can't leave my plants five days at a time anymore for surf junkets on other islands. I have now change my priorities, and that shit won't happen again!

Yo fdd, where did you get those rather nice large mason jars? I have a bunch of smaller ones my wife got my awhile back from Walmart. But she said they only had that one size...small!

On a positive note, I now got a line on some good seeds!!!So no more "bag seed" growing for me!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> wow, that's great fdd!!! Unreal that you have that climate this time of year. I can normally throw my cut herb into mason jars after three days too. But I'm in my into my fourth day of straight rain here. I ran my dehumidifier early this morning. Was able to bag up my buds that have been drying on some screen. I cleaned up a couple of my colas from this one plant. Upon trimming I found both colas infested with 'Mealy Bugs'....in the rain straight to the compost pile!
> It's been a hard lesson learned, but I can't leave my plants five days at a time anymore for surf junkets on other islands. I have now change my priorities, and that shit won't happen again!
> 
> Yo fdd, where did you get those rather nice large mason jars? I have a bunch of smaller ones my wife got my awhile back from Walmart. But she said they only had that one size...small!
> ...






funny as it may be, ACE hardware has big mason jars.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 18, 2008)

*I bought a case(24) of these at the pottery barn for 12.99...*


----------



## NotMine (Oct 18, 2008)

wow 14hrs thats nice....I look forward to this thread every day.


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd you ARE the guy I've always wanted to be


----------



## genfranco (Oct 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bought a case(24) of these at the pottery barn for 12.99...*



Shit those are great... good size for most ... I like to cut my nugs up like oll fdd does... too bad about the little flowers... but im man enough to use it damn it...lol


----------



## NJgrower187 (Oct 18, 2008)

......Duuuddddeeeeeeeee......


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> .s&#596;&#1592;&#592;s&#596; &#596;s&#596;&#1592;s&#670;&#592;/ q&#596;&#596; &#653;&#596; s s&#596;us1p1s&#592;&#596;'x &#652;upu&#652;&#670;ps&#670;&#613;p&#1592;&#670;q&#607;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 18, 2008)

is it some kind of secret code or somethin? if we crack it do we get an once of hijack mailed to our house?!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

.u &#477;&#607;u&#653;&#1592;&#670;&#1592;&#1592;&#305; s&#1592;&#305;s&#1592;&#305;s&#1592;&#670;1 b&#1592;&#305;s&#1592;b&#1592; &#653;p&#305;opp&#1592;s .&#647;no &#647;&#305; &#477;&#633;nb&#305;&#607; u&#592;&#596; no&#654; '&#647;&#633;&#477;qo&#633; &#633;o&#647;&#596;op uo &#477;&#623;o&#596; sbs bus&#1592;b&#670;s b sbbub&#670;s s&#592;p&#1592;&#653;&#670; &#607;ps&#1592;&#670;&#607;&#1592;&#670;


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2008)

are you singing doctor roberts while under the influence of drugs and/or alcohol?
or is it just manicure fever?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2008)

tckfui said:


> are you singing doctor roberts while under the influence of drugs and/or alcohol?
> or is it just manicure fever?



drugs, ............................. the big pink ones.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2008)

you know you shouldn't take propoxyphene if you have a history of suicidal thoughts, or actions


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> drugs, ............................. the big pink ones.  View attachment 220512



looks like a handfull .


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 18, 2008)

*dude...you need to get busy.....*


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow you really did work your ass off on Fri. Nice trich shots too. Plants are looking good. Hope it doesnt rain or get dewy although most of yours are covered. That Santa Berry is some dank shit too. Actually smells of berry.


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 18, 2008)

hows the hash lookin this years fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> hows the hash lookin this years fdd?



the trim bag is filling up fast. 





weather calls for patchy clouds overnight then clear and sunny for the next 10 days. i think i made it. 


the caterpillars are hitting hard. it's a race between me and them now. there is no bud rot just crispy dried buds.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> drugs, ............................. the big pink ones.  View attachment 220512


 nice generic darvocet but i perfer oxymorphone


----------



## Beaner (Oct 19, 2008)

i've never left minnesota so i cant say for certain, but i sorta think the whole mold thing is a bit overrated in many areas, i've had fat buds undergo weeks on end of rain and if not rain very near rain, and have never had an issue with bud rot. them damn caterpillers are another story entirely but but rot has never troubled me and i've found over the years in this climate that, in the midwest mind you, if you are lucky, and good enough, to get a crop, or single female plant, to survive untill october you should count your blessings, and if you're not growing a strain like mighty mite or lui mold should be the least of your concerns, frost is your main enemy, not because it will kill your plants,(because excluding exreme conditions it won't) but because it is a precurser to extended cold periods and increased low temps. 

a light frost every week or two durring late budding wont kill your plants, nor will a rainfall, but a heavy frost, say, 27 farenheight or below for a few days straight will lead to a cannibus casualty, just as quickly, and unlikely as rain or heavy humidity could cause if it happens for an extended period of time.

bottom line is, plants are plants, an amazing genus based upon millions upon millions of years of evolution, rain isn't new to this world, nor is frost, and plants will survive it better than we could in the same situation...


----------



## ****spliffstar***** (Oct 19, 2008)

the caterpillars are hitting hard. it's a race between me and them now. there is no bud rot just crispy dried buds. View attachment 220579[/quote]


If you have caterpillars, then chances are thier are tons of eggs up in the bud, had alot of that this year. Moths or Butterflies drop those eggs on the buds, then the caterpillars hatch, it's so nasty. Makes me think how many dried up eggs and larvae we blaze up without even knowing it...As I am curing in jars, I ave noticed some really small caterpillars chillin. 

With your size operation, it must be a handful. Has anyone ever come back and said they seen caterpillar reminants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

****spliffstar***** said:


> the caterpillars are hitting hard. it's a race between me and them now. there is no bud rot just crispy dried buds. View attachment 220579


 
If you have caterpillars, then chances are thier are tons of eggs up in the bud, had alot of that this year. Moths or Butterflies drop those eggs on the buds, then the caterpillars hatch, it's so nasty. Makes me think how many dried up eggs and larvae we blaze up without even knowing it...As I am curing in jars, I ave noticed some really small caterpillars chillin. 

With your size operation, it must be a handful. Has anyone ever come back and said they seen caterpillar reminants?[/quote]


i personally examine EVERY buds before it gets jarred up. i have never found anything in my pot but pot.  *knocks on wood*


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> If you have caterpillars, then chances are thier are tons of eggs up in the bud, had alot of that this year. Moths or Butterflies drop those eggs on the buds, then the caterpillars hatch, it's so nasty. Makes me think how many dried up eggs and larvae we blaze up without even knowing it...As I am curing in jars, I ave noticed some really small caterpillars chillin.
> 
> With your size operation, it must be a handful. Has anyone ever come back and said they seen caterpillar reminants?



i personally examine EVERY buds before it gets jarred up. i have never found anything in my pot but pot.  *knocks on wood*[/quote]



How empty is the yard looking ? Or is it still 1/2 full


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> i personally examine EVERY buds before it gets jarred up. i have never found anything in my pot but pot.  *knocks on wood*




How empty is the yard looking ? Or is it still 1/2 full[/quote]


um, i posted pics last night.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw them yes .. Thought maybe you were still chopping ... But yet it is Sunday ..


----------



## Hank (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice Fdd. Your buds are looking more dense than ever and the trichs bring a smile to my face. Great job........... Oh and do you ever get sad or depressed after the chop? I mean like sad to see summer go.

Hank.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> weather calls for patchy clouds overnight then clear and sunny for the next 10 days. i think i made it.



Good shit man, Cali is staying dry this year. I only got one light sprinkle a few weeks back here in the valley, I should have left my girl out longer.


----------



## overfiend (Oct 19, 2008)

hows your house smelling today? damn if i pick 4 indoor plants my whole house smells i cant imagine how yours is right about now. lucky for me i dont have visitors often and i love the smell of ganja


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> If you have caterpillars, then chances are thier are tons of eggs up in the bud, had alot of that this year. Moths or Butterflies drop those eggs on the buds, then the caterpillars hatch, it's so nasty. Makes me think how many dried up eggs and larvae we blaze up without even knowing it...As I am curing in jars, I ave noticed some really small caterpillars chillin.
> 
> With your size operation, it must be a handful. Has anyone ever come back and said they seen caterpillar reminants?



i personally examine EVERY buds before it gets jarred up. i have never found anything in my pot but pot.  *knocks on wood*[/quote]I found a spider this yearWas a small little garden spider hiding in lower popcorn bud i dried them and put it in the jars and manicured and the whole works,when i went to sample a bud a little spider came flying out


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> i personally examine EVERY buds before it gets jarred up. i have never found anything in my pot but pot.  *knocks on wood*


I found a spider this yearWas a small little garden spider hiding in lower popcorn bud i dried them and put it in the jars and manicured and the whole works,when i went to sample a bud a little spider came flying out[/quote]







spiders don't fly. 



i got my router booster hooked up and my laptop out back with me now. i'm gonna trim all night if someone can keep me motivated. i'll keep checking in and post some pics shortly.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I found a spider this yearWas a small little garden spider hiding in lower popcorn bud i dried them and put it in the jars and manicured and the whole works,when i went to sample a bud a little spider came flying out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think you could get whupped at pool while you trim?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I found a spider this yearWas a small little garden spider hiding in lower popcorn bud i dried them and put it in the jars and manicured and the whole works,when i went to sample a bud a little spider came flying out



spiders don't fly. 

I got my router booster hooked up and my laptop out back with me now. i'm gonna trim all night if someone can keep me motivated. i'll keep checking in and post some pics shortly. [/QUOTE]

Lets get this trimming session started Fdd!! I'm gonna pack another bowl!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> spiders don't fly.
> 
> 
> 
> i got my router booster hooked up and my laptop out back with me now. i'm gonna trim all night if someone can keep me motivated. i'll keep checking in and post some pics shortly.


Think you could get whupped at pool while you trim? [/quote]









not the motivation i was looking for. 

i have buds wilting on the table dammit. 


i tapped into my roach jar and i'm kinda high right now.


----------



## Multan (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Think you could get whupped at pool while you trim?
> 
> not the motivation i was looking for.
> 
> ...



what does your roach jar look like?


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 19, 2008)

FDD i feel the trim pain. sometimes i just burn the shit in the burn barrel. not having help with your gardens is a insane task. but keep cutting. people need your fruits.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

Multan said:


> what does your roach jar look like?



thanks for asking.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you ever finish one?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Think you could get whupped at pool while you trim?


 







not the motivation i was looking for. 

i have buds wilting on the table dammit. 


i tapped into my roach jar and i'm kinda high right now. [/quote]
come on man u dont want to smoke over done buds not like u aint got enough but comeon man u didnt go the whole season with a broken leg to be lazy now the wars half over finish it


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> not the motivation i was looking for.
> 
> i have buds wilting on the table dammit.
> 
> ...


 come on man u dont want to smoke over done buds not like u aint got enough but comeon man u didnt go the whole season with a broken leg to be lazy now the wars half over finish it[/quote]















what's wrong with ripe buds? stoney as f%ck.   




i find it rather odd when people say they don't want to get "stoned" when they smoke pot.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 19, 2008)

no not what i ment i love ripe buds but u dont want em over ripe thc starts to degrade as im sure u all ready know


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 19, 2008)

no not what i ment i love ripe buds but u dont want em over ripe thc starts to degrade as im sure u all ready know


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks for asking.   View attachment 221431 View attachment 221432




ever have any more sprout for ya???

i think that's still one of the funniest things i've seen on these boards....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 19, 2008)

I say mix some of that hash with those fresh buds and we'll blaze a bowl together. Here this will get you in the mood. YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Red House


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

i like to grow a nice sativa dominant strain. like hijack.  then let it go until it's hella ripe. then smoke it up. it takes you on a soaring cerebral high then drops the bottom right out from under you. then picks you up and does it again. can you handle it?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes. I just got back up from being knocked down. Heres your next selection YouTube - Metallica-Fade To Black


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 19, 2008)

Im afraid to smoke that Santa Berry now. The Hijack is dank! Now for the speedup YouTube - AC/DC Highway to hell


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

sooooooooooooooooo busy, ................................







this is one single side branch off of a 9+ foot tall plant. 


 



this bud took a direct hit. probably lost at least 5 grams. 


  



found this is one single cola. 







it's me against them now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> Im afraid to smoke that Santa Berry now. The Hijack is dank! Now for the speedup YouTube - AC/DC Highway to hell



smoke it.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sooooooooooooooooo busy, ................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get em!... 

Fuck man those pics make me wanna cry... wait wtf is in this shit... hehehe... no really fucking caterpillars... 

Greenhouse frame with mosquito netting cover is what im starting to think


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

youll need 15 foot 4x4 posts lol...


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2008)

that branch is one of my plants..... good job fdd2blk.....

Excellent work, absolut one of the best grows i have seen outdoors.... ever, biggest plants... oh and i stole some of your pics aswell  

hihi 


peace out ! And get thosa insects out of there


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 20, 2008)

When I find grasshoppers or catapillers on my plants I keep a friendly spider and it gets fed those little bastards that eat my flowers. Im starting to think about the netting too or alot of pheromone traps and alot of BT in the begining. You minght want to jar those catapillers and let them change to the moths so you can take them to have them identified. Then you can have the right traps set out next year. Those are different than the ones down here. When I returned friday there was a green one about that size had eaten most of one flower. Spider food!


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

any side effects of smoking catrpillar shit or guts?... lol...


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like to grow a nice sativa dominant strain. like hijack.  then let it go until it's hella ripe. then smoke it up. it takes you on a soaring cerebral high then drops the bottom right out from under you. then picks you up and does it again. can you handle it?


 of course i can mybad about th misunderstanding love ur grow came out amazing like allways ill puff one for ya got some afghan left took her down 3 weeks ago she was finished been inthe jar for a week and a half now one plat 3 feet high got 3 ounce im happy


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> of course i can mybad about th misunderstanding love ur grow came out amazing like allways ill puff one for ya got some afghan left took her down 3 weeks ago she was finished been inthe jar for a week and a half now one plat 3 feet high got 3 ounce im happy


i just look at a leaf tip under the scope. the outside of the bud looked like it had a reddish tinge to it so i snapped a little piece of the outer leaf tip and checked it out. it's all burst trich heads. they have turned an amber red and exploded. it isn't to the actual bud yet, just the outer edges on the sunny sides. this bud is "ripe".   


i think i'm done for the night. my head hurts. i didn't even make a dent.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 20, 2008)

theres no way to keep thoes crazy catterpillars off your plants? 
how do they get their? do they come from above or do they walk up the plants? 
you should patent, a thing... I think you know what I mean


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow .. I found 1 of those on my plants but it was small like no longer than a 1/4'' I guess I got lucky.. but yet I did not have much growing in my yard just a couple of plants


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 20, 2008)

*Never had worms...had a beetle one time that had burrowed into a bud....only found it when it was dry... yuck.. *


----------



## maxtor (Oct 20, 2008)

FDD whats the specie that produces those sticky/bigbuds, wanna grow them next year, no chance winning over you without their genes 

maxtor


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2008)

maxtor said:


> FDD whats the specie that produces those sticky/bigbuds, wanna grow them next year, no chance winning over you without their genes
> 
> maxtor



that's my hijack. i made it all by myself with a couple of bagseeds. 

i have beans on the vine ripening. it's against forum rles to send them to anyone, though. if you can come over, .........


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2008)

i called in the troops and got a voice mail.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i called in the troops and got a voice mail.


 Its just like on shopping day ,,My brother in law who lives in the basement, he will not come up to help carry in the grocery's or put them away ,,BUT the fucker has NO PROBLEM eating them and loading up the sink with his dish's


----------



## genfranco (Oct 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Its just like on shopping day ,,My brother in law who lives in the basement, he will not come up to help carry in the grocery's or put them away ,,BUT the fucker has NO PROBLEM eating them and loading up the sink with his dish's


I fuckin hate inlaws... its like buying a car and having to take care of the factory workers for life..ya know?


----------



## Apache (Oct 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's my hijack. i made it all by myself with a couple of bagseeds.
> 
> i have beans on the vine ripening. it's against forum rles to send them to anyone, though. if you can come over, .........


I would love to come over for a field trip...


----------



## NJgrower187 (Oct 20, 2008)

Heh, buy me a plane ticket and i'll come trim for free...all i need is a couple packets of ramen noodles and a spot under your monsters I have to much free time might as well be spent doing something useful


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2008)

i finished the one i started yesterday and started on a small one. my eyes are buggy though so i need to nap a few hours. be back later, maybe with pics.


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 20, 2008)

"aka: Edward Scissorhands" ... wouldnt actually hurt to be him right now ..


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 20, 2008)

your yard reminds me of the christmas tree farms i used to love going through up north when i was a kid.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's my hijack. i made it all by myself with a couple of bagseeds.
> 
> i have beans on the vine ripening. it's against forum rles to send them to anyone, though. if you can come over, .........


 
my next road trip is to norcal...


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just look at a leaf tip under the scope. the outside of the bud looked like it had a reddish tinge to it so i snapped a little piece of the outer leaf tip and checked it out. it's all burst trich heads. they have turned an amber red and exploded. it isn't to the actual bud yet, just the outer edges on the sunny sides. this bud is "ripe".
> 
> 
> i think i'm done for the night. my head hurts. i didn't even make a dent.


 damn man i guess so happy smoking and yeah i can see how ya wouldnt make much of a dent thats alot of fucking bud next year im shooting for 100 plants between me and my cusin got a army of trimmers for next year going to need em cause fuck if im going to be able to do it all good luck ur hands going to be strong at the end of all that


----------



## NotMine (Oct 21, 2008)

those are some hefty pruning snips you got there no wonder your getting the kung foo grip hahah did you see the "mess with my plants and this is what I'll do?" that was classic it was a bout catipillars not people...you can keep the seeds if I get back out to oregon next year, if you want, I'll come out and co-op I'll work you teach me some stuff sound fair....lol haha that amber colored bud that had some blown up trichs I like them orange tinted myself but everyone says I let my stuff go to long......till they smoke it  then their like omg what was in that stuff maannnn pure LOVE and THC done right. sorry bout the head ache trimming makes my eyes hurt too just smoke a fat one it will be ok


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i called in the troops and got a voice mail.


 
you did not call me.

so you buy a ski, break your leg and still grow the best smoke. must be the pills..

your garden looks awesome as always!!!!!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i finished the one i started yesterday and started on a small one. my eyes are buggy though so i need to nap a few hours. be back later, maybe with pics.


Hang in there, won't be much longer then its miller time.. I must say it again, that Hi-jack looks amazing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2008)

Hodgegrown said:


> Hang in there, won't be much longer then its miller time.. I must say it again, that Hi-jack looks amazing.




i'm getting ahead of it again. i owe it all to the weather. i could be at the lake right now if i weren't so busy.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Oct 21, 2008)

oh boo hoo
sorry you missed out on lake fun, and were stuck trimming piles of bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> oh boo hoo
> sorry you missed out on lake fun, and were stuck trimming piles of bud





now for a brief intermission, ....... [youtube]2zlpYiESDRI[/youtube]


----------



## Cheshireplant (Oct 21, 2008)

well, go drink a mountain do 

does look fun, but i doubt the lake you speak of has a break


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> well, go drink a mountain do
> 
> does look fun, but i doubt the lake you speak of has a break



i'm 20 mins from the coast.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just go! Take some bud and watch the waves roll in. Its beautiful there.


----------



## martyrfarter (Oct 22, 2008)

fdd do you have any numbers for the straight up weight of all that when your done? looks great btw


----------



## maxtor (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's my hijack. i made it all by myself with a couple of bagseeds.
> 
> i have beans on the vine ripening. it's against forum rles to send them to anyone, though. if you can come over, .........


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok dident know about those forum rulez, was actually thinking about going to NY/NJ to buy speedboats and ship em to Denmark, did that before that was excellent money we squeezed two boats in each 40 footer. 

Weirdest thing (or maybe not) is that the seeds from the greenhouse are min. double size of my outdoor seeds that was produced, but also different strains.

my outdoor crop gives a stony high, but the greenhouse grow gives lots of laughs. Me and my band tried it yesterday and we dident mangage to finish a single U2 cover song at all (thats what is cooking at the moment), it all ended in great laughing trips!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

martyrfarter said:


> fdd do you have any numbers for the straight up weight of all that when your done? looks great btw


this question kills me. 


WHY?!!

and does it look like i'm even done? 


end of rant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

getting closer, ...........................


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

i got the scrog finished. 3 more in the ground.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> getting closer, ...........................
> 
> View attachment 224150 View attachment 224151 View attachment 224152 View attachment 224153 View attachment 224156 View attachment 224157




so close... but so far!

do you somke a victory blunt... or joint... which ever, for when you finish these huge harvests?


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the scrog finished. 3 more in the ground.




Spectacular ................................................................


----------



## bongsley86 (Oct 23, 2008)

The seat on wheels is priceless. Good looks on all your hard work man


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 23, 2008)

how much roughly did you spend on supplies for this grow fdd?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 23, 2008)

You have made great progress. Bet those lines in the shake are sagging. Still cant believe that scrog grow. Screen never stoped it height-wise compared to the non scrog did it? Keeping the mold in check? Catarpillers? Awsome Job FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> so close... but so far!
> 
> do you somke a victory blunt... or joint... which ever, for when you finish these huge harvests?


i need victory fireworks. i've been thinking of something.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> how much roughly did you spend on supplies for this grow fdd?



that's a really good question. i have saved all my receipts, maybe one of these rainy days i'll add them up. if it ever rains again.


----------



## papablunt (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> getting closer, ...........................
> 
> View attachment 224151


jeezus h christ on a popsicle stick....those are freaking treetrunks....what's it take one....three days to trim one of those

Next shots...could you please take some pictures of your colas with something in the shot to give them scale....my subscription to playboy just ran out

ps ..is that a queen sized bed in that tent?,


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

papablunt said:


> jeezus h christ on a popsicle stick....those are freaking treetrunks....what it takes one-three days to trim one of those
> 
> Next shots...could you please take some pictures of your colas with something in the shot to give them scale....my subscription to playboy just ran out
> 
> ps ..is that a queen sized bed in that tent?



queen sized air-mattress. i'll see if i can get something for scale.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

If you have victory fireworks, you know you have to make a vid to share, right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

this is 1 branch from this plant. the little one in the background. it has about 12 main shoots. they shoot straight to fat colas. no side branching.

  



one of the big ones. should take me about 2 days to fully trim this one plant by myself. about 20 hours of work.  my wife is 5' 6".


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If you have victory fireworks, you know you have to make a vid to share, right?


last time i almost burnt the whole block down. when you launch a parachute flare in a residential neighborhood and the parachute doesn't open and the flare falls straight to, where ..........? i don't know i didn't see where it landed. just run. 



this is not me, ..................



[youtube]U97CEspHXJA[/youtube]


----------



## NotMine (Oct 23, 2008)

wow thats something else...I'm at a loss for words right now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> last time i almost burnt the whole block down. when you launch a parachute flare in a residential neighborhood and the parachute doesn't open and the flare falls straight to, where ..........? i don't know i didn't see where it landed. just run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fireworks vid, marshmallow roasting vid, or guitar vid, you gotta give me SOMETHING MAN!


----------



## papablunt (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> queen sized air-mattress. i'll see if i can get something for scale.


what do the ladies say when they see the size of your colas?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

papablunt said:


> what do the ladies say when they see the size of your colas?


they usually can't say much. too busy choking on it.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they usually can't say much. too busy choking on it.




hahahahah, excellent play on words guys


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they usually can't say much. too busy choking on it.



I can't decide if I want to make this my new sig....it's hard to let go of the one I have now.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe one of these rainy days i'll add them up. if it ever rains again.


No kidding man, it needs to rain and snow good this winter. After last years pitiful snowfall all of my local reservoirs are beyond low and there are allot of farms in California that are at risk of going dry.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they usually can't say much. too busy choking on it.


 
hahaha that just made my day


----------



## papablunt (Oct 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they usually can't say much. too busy choking on it.


or gagging on all those hairs


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 24, 2008)

papablunt said:


> or gagging on all those hairs


 lmfao that clever i was waiting for someone to say that


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 24, 2008)

FDD why not invest in something like the big red shredder? I only got a little over 2.5lbs and it took over 20 something hours to trim solo. Its $750 bucks. Never knew anyone who used one. I'd just trim off the fan leaves and put the rest threw the machine to save for making hash. I'm gonna get one for next years outdoor excursion.


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 24, 2008)

I think FDD knows what hes doing........ ... How long now???????????


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 24, 2008)

*he has been growing massive weed for like 60 years...............*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2008)

i'm still trimming. i've been out here all day again.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 24, 2008)

*you need to make a documentary..*


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still trimming. i've been out here all day again.


 FARMER...........And proud of it..


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you need to make a documentary..*


 the documentary of how ffd got carpoltunel from trimmin to much weed and in return got a bigger scrip


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2008)

i should have taken cuttings. oh well. 


my scrog plant tastes and smells just like the original cheese strain. like fresh grated parmesan. i had 7 different hijack plants from seed, they were all a little different then each other. and all but 2 are gone now. i do have new seeds to work with though. i ended up mixing all the dried buds from all the different hijack together. now i'm going thru it all trying to find the cheesy smelling ones. a nugget at a time. i want to make sure i have a good supply of this one. i let everything go waaaaaaay long so it's HELLA stony. i love getting "stoned".


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 25, 2008)

fdd2blk;1512127
one of the big ones. should take me about 2 days to fully trim this one plant by myself. about 20 hours of work. :blsmoke: my wife is 5' 6". :mrgreen: [ATTACH said:


> 224536[/ATTACH]


20 hours of work is prettyy harsh, but how many pounds


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> 20 hours of work is prettyy harsh, but how many pounds


make that 3 days.  i can do a pound a day.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 26, 2008)

what i don't understand is how the great FDD can trim for 12 hours a day, be on RIU for 4 hours, smoke several joints/bongs, and take a skittles bag of different pills, and still find a way to function.

There must be something in the water over there


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 26, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> what i don't understand is how the great FDD can trim for 12 hours a day, be on RIU for 4 hours, smoke several joints/bongs, and take a skittles bag of different pills, and still find a way to function.
> 
> There must be something in the water over there


could be chugging the rock stars


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i should have taken cuttings. oh well.
> 
> 
> my scrog plant tastes and smells just like the original cheese strain. like fresh grated parmesan. i had 7 different hijack plants from seed, they were all a little different then each other. and all but 2 are gone now. i do have new seeds to work with though. i ended up mixing all the dried buds from all the different hijack together. now i'm going thru it all trying to find the cheesy smelling ones. a nugget at a time. i want to make sure i have a good supply of this one. i let everything go waaaaaaay long so it's HELLA stony. i love getting "stoned".




I wish I could get STONED .....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

i think i'm gonna make it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hows the hands feel?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey fdd how do you prep for next year? Do you have to dig out the old roots? Or do you have a mean rototiller?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey fdd how do you prep for next year? Do you have to dig out the old roots? Or do you have a mean rototiller?



you missed the spring planting.


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 27, 2008)

man if I had ONE of your plants! dude u da man. how much do you keep for your self and how much do you sell precentage wise


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you missed the spring planting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227242 View attachment 227243 View attachment 227244


So that tiller rips right through those old root-balls?


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, i wnana see how they do, keep me posted


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> So that tiller rips right through those old root-balls?


i don't know. i hope so.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck with that. I had to dig up the roots of some tree recently, and it was hard ass work. Of course that was a little tree, not a marijuana plant, but your plants are the SIZE of trees!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. i hope so. View attachment 227265


So next year will be the second time you ever use that plot fdd? Some of those roots have to be really woody. The only tiller I have seen tear through big roots are those big rear tine tillers. Are you going to plant a winter cover crop too fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> So next year will be the second time you ever use that plot fdd? Some of those roots have to be really woody. The only tiller I have seen tear through big roots are those big rear tine tillers. Are you going to plant a winter cover crop too fdd?



cover crop?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

*clover puts a lot of nitrogen back into the ground.*


----------



## Cheshireplant (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, clover

and great picks, scientific.

well, except for the cat one, nice but not scientific.
well maybe, there is a robot in it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *clover puts a lot of nitrogen back into the ground.*





fdd2blk said:


> cover crop?


Yeah it works really well too. I till in a cover crop of clover in the spring, really enriches the soil and helps prevent hard pan caused by yearly tilling. Clover seeds are cheap too, just broadcast them over the ground after a fall harvest.


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 27, 2008)

you could invest in some soil conditioner .. or grow peanuts there lol ... or if you have a condition what is it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

so you all think something is wrong with my soil now? if it ain't broke, don't fix it. i think my soil is fine.


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so you all think something is wrong with my soil now? if it ain't broke, don't fix it. i think my soil is fine.


 well .. u did add some lime didnt you? thats a good conditioner .. but it would be harder to grow big if u didnt replace stuff each year


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> well .. u did add some lime didnt you? thats a good conditioner .. but it would be harder to grow big if u didnt replace stuff each year



no i did not add lime. what is there to replace if i'm using nutes? there is nothing needed for my soil. you guys are making up problems.


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no i did not add lime. what is there to replace if i'm using nutes? there is nothing needed for my soil. you guys are making up problems.


 sorry i doubt ur magic weed growing soil ... hahaha .. ur lucky u dont have to deal with clay..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> sorry i doubt ur magic weed growing soil ... hahaha .. ur lucky u dont have to deal with clay..



i have clay.  you're killing me.


----------



## Gilfman (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have clay.  you're killing me.


 i dont think u have this shit .. i have about 3-4 inches top soil then solid clay rock sandstone ... its terrible ... of course i havent studied ur soil so idk .. i dont know much obviously .. or just about u ha


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so you all think something is wrong with my soil now? if it ain't broke, don't fix it. i think my soil is fine.


Always do so defensive . . . just wanted to know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Always do so defensive . . . just wanted to know.



everyone that visits my garden offers some type of advice. i thought i was doing OK. it just gets to me. sorry.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> everyone that visits my garden offers some type of advice. i thought i was doing OK. it just gets to me. sorry.


Just wondering what you do, thats all. I really don't think you need anyone else to tell you that you grow amazing pot though fdd. . . . Now I'm going to load some of my pot in this bowl and smoke it.
I't read from the begining, stoned enough


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> everyone that visits my garden offers some type of advice. i thought i was doing OK. it just gets to me. sorry.


*...........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

i know it happens to all of you. all of you that have ever talked to anyone about growing that is. the other guy always has a better method. pisses me off. lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i know it happens to all of you. all of you that have ever talked to anyone about growing that is. the other guy always has a better method. pisses me off. lol


*I personally think your method is fine....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i know it happens to all of you. all of you that have ever talked to anyone about growing that is. the other guy always has a better method. pisses me off. lol


I think the quality of the method is determined by the final product . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I think the quality of the method is determined by the final product . . .




i'm really high right now. each hijack came out a little different. i mixed it all together. it's a surprise jar of nuggies i'm smoking on right now.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm really high right now. each hijack came out a little different. i mixed it all together. it's a surprise jar of nuggies i'm smoking on right now.
> 
> View attachment 227715 View attachment 227716



Thats just amazing... you are the guy i want to be...lol..


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm really high right now. each hijack came out a little different. i mixed it nall together. it's a surprise jar of nuggies i'm smoking on right now.


What you need to do is take all your buds and roll them... 
LOL JK from the comment a few posts back.


The buds look marvelous; thanks for sharing it all with us.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 28, 2008)

I never smelled or tasted a berry before until Santa Berry. Very nice. I wish I had the time to sit and sample all those strains. The smell and seeing them in person was amazing. You still keeping the mold under control? Its so foggy in the AM Im having trouble with sooty mold a little. Is that an eletric blanket in the tent?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> I never smelled or tasted a berry before until Santa Berry. Very nice. I wish I had the time to sit and sample all those strains. The smell and seeing them in person was amazing. You still keeping the mold under control? Its so foggy in the AM Im having trouble with sooty mold a little. Is that an eletric blanket in the tent?



i'm having no mold issues. any mold i had pretty much stopped and i just trim it all out. it didn't get any worse than when you saw it.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm really high right now. each hijack came out a little different. i mixed it all together. it's a surprise jar of nuggies i'm smoking on right now.
> 
> View attachment 227715 View attachment 227716


 that looks tasty really tasty my mouths wateringlove the bong nuice perc u got in there and ice catcher i got me a mini zong today my self hits amazing


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 28, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I think the quality of the method is determined by the final product . . .


 no i think the quality of the method is what suites that individual grower as long as hes happy at the end why should he care what other ppl think what


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd..you are the man...do you do perpetual growth year round?? I wanna grow up to be like you


----------



## tckfui (Oct 28, 2008)

heyhey! I have like 5 pairs of those same microtips trimmers!!!... does that make me cool????
please say yes!


----------



## worble (Oct 28, 2008)

whats the white on top of the soil and do you till it in? man them nugs look good nice work fdd. jeff
p.s. your soil must be fine look at the monster trees also you may need a stump remover .


fdd2blk said:


> you missed the spring planting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227242 View attachment 227243 View attachment 227244


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

the white stuff was perlite. 



this little plant was smashed in between two of the big ones. i'm working on it today.


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats huge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is huge !!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is huge...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

DWR said:


> Thats huge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is huge !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> That is huge...........



it's tiny. look at how small the stalk is. it's 6 foot of bare branch.


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's tiny. look at how small the stalk is. it's 6 foot of bare branch.



Well  I dun think so man  



hahahaha my god, what does fdd think of our plants......


----------



## genfranco (Oct 28, 2008)

DWR said:


> Well  I dun think so man
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha my god, what does fdd think of our plants......


I dont think we want to know...lol he wouldnt have any of us virtual friends anymore...lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I dont think we want to know...lol he wouldnt have any of us virtual friends anymore...lol


huhu......


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

somehow i need to breed it down 4 feet. get all that stalk outta there. imagine my whole garden chest high in those. 

those 9 foot trees are killing me. hella maintainance and you can't see the tops to care for them.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> somehow i need to breed it down 4 feet. get all that stalk outta there. imagine my whole garden chest high in those.
> 
> those 9 foot trees are killing me. hella maintainance and you can't see the tops to care for them.



then instead of a Tree , It would be a hedge


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> somehow i need to breed it down 4 feet. get all that stalk outta there. imagine my whole garden chest high in those.
> 
> those 9 foot trees are killing me. hella maintainance and you can't see the tops to care for them.





 Well, i think u might wana start l8er then..... they'll stay smaller..... You could have more plants that way ???? 

hmm...... But those 9 footers harvest plenty ... so its basicly better to have such big plants ?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i know it happens to all of you. all of you that have ever talked to anyone about growing that is. the other guy always has a better method. pisses me off. lol


what do you expect, it is a forum


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheshireplant said:


> what do you expect, it is a forum



i'm talking real life. everyone that comes to my house. "oh, you should blah, blah, blah".

"yeah, well you should suck my balls."

[youtube]Kabzgp2H55M[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

DWR said:


> Well, i think u might wana start l8er then..... they'll stay smaller..... You could have more plants that way ????
> 
> hmm...... But those 9 footers harvest plenty ... so its basicly better to have such big plants ?




i'm waiting to find out how much my vertical scrog produces. i started it later and it turned out perfect. i'll measure how much area it took up and do a little math. *winter project* by spring i should have a plan.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm talking real life. everyone that comes to my house. "oh, you should blah, blah, blah".
> 
> "yeah, well you should suck my balls."
> 
> [youtube]Kabzgp2H55M[/youtube]



LoL... Fuck yo Couch!...


----------



## maxtor (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm talking real life. everyone that comes to my house. "oh, you should blah, blah, blah".
> 
> "yeah, well you should suck my balls."
> 
> [youtube]Kabzgp2H55M[/youtube]


Think u should start using molassis so your buds next year will thicken up instead of looking so starvated.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 28, 2008)

well done FDD! once again you have build up my dreams only to smash them with SP videos that dont have scissors


----------



## doctorRobert (Oct 28, 2008)

wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait! what vertical scrog?! you have more plants fdd!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> somehow i need to breed it down 4 feet. get all that stalk outta there. imagine my whole garden chest high in those.
> 
> those 9 foot trees are killing me. hella maintainance and you can't see the tops to care for them.


My Dad used to grow outdoors and he used vines in rows to tie them to. I was a kid at the time but I dont remember any 10' plants on the rows of "Tomatoes". I cant ask him for details as he passed away, wow eight years ago now, but from what he did tell me about I would assume that he just stopped tying them sometime around budding.

Other than that you could start them later in the season, so they have less veg time.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> then instead of a Tree , It would be a hedge


You should create a hedge labryth FDD. That would be one helluva maze to get lost in!


----------



## Hank (Oct 29, 2008)

_*Originally posted by Fdd...............*_

_i should have taken cuttings. oh well. 

my scrog plant tastes and smells just like the original cheese strain. like fresh grated parmesan. i had 7 different hijack plants from seed, they were all a little different then each other. and all but 2 are gone now. i do have new seeds to work with though. i ended up mixing all the dried buds from all the different hijack together. now i'm going thru it all trying to find the cheesy smelling ones. a nugget at a time. i want to make sure i have a good supply of this one. i let everything go waaaaaaay long so it's HELLA stony. i love getting "stoned"._ 
__________________________________________________________________

For some reason all my plant's outdoor this year smelled and tasted like lavender/mangos and chocolate all mixed in one. I really can't complain but fresh grated parmesan would fit the bill 

Anywho.....Fdd great job on this years harvest. Im jealous of you. All of us at *rollitup* should have a Stoners Roast for Fdd That would be golden Oh well........ Me for one is sad to see summer come to and end. God i rant about gay shit.............

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

Hank said:


> _*Originally posted by Fdd...............*_
> 
> _i should have taken cuttings. oh well.
> 
> ...



you guys could buy me one of these, .......... Bubble Box 3 Screen Luxury Cherrywood Storage Box - Online Shop


----------



## Hank (Oct 29, 2008)

I must not get it........A wooden box that works miracles. Someone needs to put this is laymen terms for me. What's it do again?..................Im stoooooonnnedddd I luv this weed im smoking

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

Hank said:


> I must not get it........A wooden box that works miracles. Someone needs to put this is laymen terms for me. What's it do again?..................Im stoooooonnnedddd I luv this weed im smoking
> 
> Hank.



it's a kief box.


----------



## maxtor (Oct 29, 2008)

from maxtor....

YouTube - Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much (Live in Chicago)

(watch first)


That dont impress me much......

soooooooooo u got the buds but havent got the touch..... dont get me wrong I think ur allright, but that dont make u a king 4 a long long time anymore....


----------



## thewhiteoctave01 (Oct 29, 2008)

maxtor said:


> from maxtor....
> 
> YouTube - Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much (Live in Chicago)
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

thewhiteoctave01 said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME



it's ok, he doesn't know any better. 
we all love the weed in the end. that's all that matters.


----------



## maxtor (Oct 29, 2008)

lol hmm, its not the song, hate that crap , was just tryin to give FDD back from yesterday with his stupid hat utube link. But becuz of his harvest hes still totally invulnerable.

FDD CYA next year .... make sure to prepare in good time, this year I learned to make them long and now its all about making them thick.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys could buy me one of these, .......... Bubble Box 3 Screen Luxury Cherrywood Storage Box - Online Shop


 
ive got a keif box best 150$ ive ever spent.its smaller than this one though


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> ive got a keif box best 150$ ive ever spent.its smaller than this one though



i have a smaller single screened one. i need the big 3 screener.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

maxtor said:


> from maxtor....
> 
> YouTube - Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much (Live in Chicago)
> 
> ...





http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06/09/ceo_socnet/image/burger-king.jpg


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2008)

everything finished and is now starting to "re-flower".


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> everything finished and is now starting to "re-flower".


I know its crazy with this weather all of the crops her in the valley are "re-flowering"! My work takes me into the country almost every day and there are entire orchards and fields bright with blossoms.

I wonder if you could keep one alive through the winter? That would be awesome.


----------



## maxtor (Oct 31, 2008)

fdd is their any advantages starting indoor making seedlings in april, and place them outside in soil in may?, or will the change in invironment stall the devolopment/growth?

Im also planning a guerrilla grow since i chopped the males too late on my outdoor plants i ended up with about 4 pounds of lovely seeds.

Anyway absolutely loved this thread

maxtor


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2008)

more pics, .....................


----------



## papablunt (Oct 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 230123


WoW! a cannabis topiary moose head....how progressive...are topiary moose heads the new scrog?


----------



## jordann9e (Oct 31, 2008)

lol it does look like a damn moose lol! 

I am very glad to see your harvest FDD!!!


----------



## longlivemtb (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn FDD, that's one hell of a grow!


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 31, 2008)

hey fdd i havnt been on here long and have seen some other post,thought i would say hi,you get some nice outside nuggs man and seem to have things down pac.i havnt read all the other pages but skimmed so wanted to ask do you use seed or clone for your plants outside.i have grown outside before but not lately would love to have that space and privacy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> hey fdd i havnt been on here long and have seen some other post,thought i would say hi,you get some nice outside nuggs man and seem to have things down pac.i havnt read all the other pages but skimmed so wanted to ask do you use seed or clone for your plants outside.i have grown outside before but not lately would love to have that space and privacy.



i use both. whatever happens to be laying around.


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 31, 2008)

thx fdd check out my grow i would like you input man 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2008)

wow, amazing! especially the reflowereing bud, that looks insain!!! looks like it's added 3 weeks onto its life!!! can it happen? what are you going to do?!?!?! I need to know!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> wow, amazing! especially the reflowereing bud, that looks insain!!! looks like it's added 3 weeks onto its life!!! can it happen? what are you going to do?!?!?! I need to know!!!!




i chopped most of it. i have four or five top colas left on it. it's raining so it's covered.


----------



## TLR (Nov 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I bought a case(24) of these at the pottery barn for 12.99...*



Wow that is such a sweet deal.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2008)

cuu
that is the first garden gnome I've ever seen that actually looks good!!! they usualy look really out of place, and fakes!
nice job on placement!

oh man, definetly making one of these this week  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EIQxwotn3k looks like fun , you should make one fdd, and hook it up to your guitar, its like a party... in your mouth!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2008)

it didn't like the weather. i stood it back up. we'll see what happens. it's been pouring for 2 days.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2008)

that dosnt look too cool  that's a big snap!!! 
come on FDD you don't want your very own ghetto talk box?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2008)

didn't make it. it's in the bucket now.  maybe if i would have used a full length of pvc instead of two halves unconnected. stupid me.


  






i have to throw some bricks on the floor and cut a hole in my wall. then all i need is the rest of the chimney, sh*ts expensive.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2008)

looks very nice!
whats with the stove?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> looks very nice!
> whats with the stove?



kerosene is too expensive and i have a bunch of firewood now.  i'm using it for heat.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2008)

I forgot stoves can be used for more than cooking


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn that rebar didnt even support the plant. Must of been some rain storm. Good to see you got the stove in there. It will keep the shak toasty. If you dont use the kerosene heater what will you use for CO2?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 1, 2008)

dosn't all fire give off co2? 
and wont you have to put alot of wood in that heater, a few times a day?

I know somone who has something called a wood pellet stove, its hella cool! Neema Wood Pellet Stove
they take little pellets that are made of ground wood and other stuff, and they automatically feed themselves, and they leave almost no ash!!! 
but its probably expensive :/... woa just looked at the price, their like 7 grand  their goes my dreams 

but yours looks bad ass!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

tckfui said:


> dosn't all fire give off co2?
> and wont you have to put alot of wood in that heater, a few times a day?
> 
> I know somone who has something called a wood pellet stove, its hella cool! Neema Wood Pellet Stove
> ...


100 dollars off craigslist.  the pipe and chimney are gonna cost me close to 300.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 2, 2008)

DAMN!!! ...and DAMN!!! again! how come?!?! they dont sell cheap chimneys on craigslist?


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> kerosene is too expensive and i have a bunch of firewood now.  i'm using it for heat.


A few words about wood stoves ..
When installed threw a wall there must be at least 2'' of open space around the flue pipes . Also with a wood stove there should be NO ELBOWS. it should be a straight pipe with a straight run.(creosilt will build up in the elbows and cause a fire in the flue ) If at all poss run the pipe out threw the roof .. If not poss then a few 22degree angles .. wood stoves are good for heat but installed wrong and it is a major fire starter .. Ive installed a few hundred here in Pa ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 100 dollars off craigslist.  the pipe and chimney are gonna cost me close to 300.



Here in Pa a wood burner needs metalbestos pipe Its very pricey . 

Make sure you have 2'' worth of clearance around the pipes when they come near a combustable surface 

Home depot sells the wood stove pipes here maybe they do there too

here is a small sample .. 
Direct-Vent Pipe - DPA58-6 at The Home Depot

try to stay away from 45degree bends .. use a few 22 degree angles instead .(its real easy to sweep the flue that way )


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

you forgot to mention i need tile on my floor. 


i'm not stupid.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you forgot to mention i need tile on my floor.
> 
> 
> i'm not stupid.


\


You had already had mentioned that .. bricks will raise the stove so i hope you did not cut the hole already ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> \
> 
> 
> You had already had mentioned that .. bricks will raise the stove so i hope you did not cut the hole already ...



you really do think i'm stupid.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you really do think i'm stupid.



Not at all bro .. why would you say that ? Hey I was just trying to help... 

But since you got it all figured out . Good luck with your install..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Not at all bro .. why would you say that ? Hey I was just trying to help...
> 
> But since you got it all figured out . Good luck with your install..



i never asked for help. you are trying to help because you assume i need help because i am stupid.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i never asked for help. you are trying to help because you assume i need help because i am stupid.



Nope i tried to help because I spotted a potential problem with what I saw in the picture,, 


I never said you were stupid...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Nope i tried to help because I spotted a potential problem with what I saw in the picture,,
> 
> 
> I never said you were stupid...



what problem? my elbow? you kept saying 2 inches. do you not see the thimble? the stove is 20 inches off the wall. the pips is 14. i don't see what you were talking about. other than my elbow and that's kinda my only option. as far as going thru the roof i can't. i hate having to explain myself. 

i know what i'm doing. thanks though.


----------



## skippy pb (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's tiny. look at how small the stalk is. it's 6 foot of bare branch.


Haha your my idol man. Your "tiny" plant is my hopes and dreams of what ill be able to do one day.

Hey I got an idea, you get a teaching degree and be the professor of sesh-o-nomics 101. That way you can teach us some skills and you get a fat 10k check every quarter from all of us.


----------



## Apache (Nov 2, 2008)

FDD, When was the last time you got out in that float tube?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

Apache said:


> FDD, When was the last time you got out in that float tube?


couple months ago. i really want to get out there right now. i catch my biggest fish this time of year. my leg isn't quite ready yet though.


----------



## Apache (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> couple months ago. i really want to get out there right now. i catch my biggest fish this time of year. my leg isn't quite ready yet though.



I hear ya, right now is prime with the temp getting lower but work and life seems to always find a way keep me out of the water. When I get time I actually teach Fly Fishing. I think that it gives me a reason to get out on the river/lake. Sorry for the Thread hijack. Thanks for all the advice provided!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yo fdd2blk I was at my buddies house on Halloween and heard some guys talking about the Hijack. =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Yo fdd2blk I was at my buddies house on Halloween and heard some guys talking about the Hijack. =)



nunt uh...  really?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nunt uh...  really?


Ya I wanted to ask them all about it but I didn't know them and I didn't want to be all like "where you get your weed" to some stranger.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> Ya I wanted to ask them all about it but I didn't know them and I didn't want to be all like "where you get your weed" to some stranger.




wow. thanks for that.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow. thanks for that.



You are an Ambassador for all of us man keep it up.


----------



## Apache (Nov 3, 2008)

We cant let this get to the 2nd page...I am not ready to let it go


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2008)

i am still trimming.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i am still trimming.


thats what she said!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2008)

my resume',........................ 


"*hijack*"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 3, 2008)

wow...nice job man..I wish I could scratch and sniff that last pic.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 3, 2008)

looks like its a party over at your house!!!


----------



## maxtor (Nov 4, 2008)

u must really be "Edward Scissor slow hands" if ur still trimming!.......I could trim all your weed in half a day with at least 7 breaks.......

maxtor


----------



## tckfui (Nov 4, 2008)

I actualy believed you for a split second!!! nobody can do that in one day!!! maybe a week, but one day! I laugh at that small amount of days!!!

the first thing I thought when I saw thoes pics was wow!!! FDD does a good job at manicuring! If I had to do all that trimming, you best believe it wouldn't look that good. because I would get pissed off and start taking short cuts, and it wouldnt look as good


----------



## maxtor (Nov 4, 2008)

No I was just kidding cant help it!........but I keep some of the very tiny leaves on the buds becuz mine are clustered with resin. 

yes hes a manicuring freak, maybe he should shave sheeps for a living (edvard sheepshaver), or maybe even a fancy hairdresser!! 

maxtor


----------



## maxtor (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder what the king of buds do to all the trim?


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 4, 2008)

maxtor said:


> u must really be "Edward Scissor slow hands" if ur still trimming!.......I could trim all your weed in half a day with at least 7 breaks.......
> 
> maxtor


That picture is just a small piece of a big puzzle


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2008)

maxtor said:


> I wonder what the king of buds do to all the trim?



wonder no longer.  https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


----------



## maxtor (Nov 4, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> That picture is just a small piece of a big puzzle


I know! im just fooling around 

I know that fdd is insulating his walls with buds!


----------



## maxtor (Nov 4, 2008)

oki fdd thx, I boiled 2 big pots of potchai but no one incl. me dares to drink the stuff so now its rotten  had a bad trip earlier in my life drinking potchai i was 17 walking home from a party and small blue men was stalking me!


----------



## maxtor (Nov 4, 2008)

shiiiiiiiiit looks nice, here in DK we heat up the nol (ether outcome) and mix it with bud and squeeze it .....turns almost black,


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my resume',........................
> 
> 
> "*hijack*"


Man those crystals are PACKED on.

Can I ask you to break one of those colas in half and get a pick of the inside. My mouth is watering just thinking about it. =)


----------



## NotMine (Nov 5, 2008)

wow you still trimming? how are your hands holding up  I must say I thought my wife was the most annal trimmer ever.... but your nugs look clean...I just hate having a lot of leaves sticking to my snips its maddening?!? have fun maaannnn


----------



## overfiend (Nov 5, 2008)

im still amazed at the quality of bud you produce. do you grow it for you alone so you dont have to buy all year or do you grow for a few other med patients?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2008)

overfiend said:


> im still amazed at the quality of bud you produce. do you grow it for you alone so you dont have to buy all year or do you grow for a few other med patients?


i grow for myself and a few others.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i grow for myself and a few others.


Grow for me and I'll agree with your fans


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2008)

look at my faggot.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 5, 2008)

lol are you going to put a witch on top and light that faggot on fire?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah said:


> lol are you going to put a witch on top and light that faggot on fire?


Thank goodness I'm the wikid bitch of the west *whew*


----------



## tckfui (Nov 7, 2008)

that's no fagot!!! theirs no string!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2008)

tckfui said:


> that's no fagot!!! theirs no string!!!


i have to braid a piece yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2008)

friggin' chimney pipe is 40 dollars a foot. the T was $155. 2 elbows were $166. crazy money. the stove itself cost me $100, the pipe and chimney were $800. worth every penny. so warm and toasty. nice crackling fire. i love it. 


  



and a big tub-o-buds.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have to braid a piece yet.


I bet you could double up on prescriptions, one for whatever you have now, and one for the arthristis you're giving yourself in your hands. 

Not only are you sweet, but you're a fucking genius!


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 7, 2008)

how cold does it get in the winter there??????


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> how cold does it get in the winter there??????


freezing. feb and march are really cold.


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 7, 2008)

came across this while board, made me think of you...

YouTube - Suicidal Tendencies - "I Saw Your Mommy" (Live - 1984)


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my resume',........................
> 
> You're hired! When can you start? LOL
> 
> Can I come out this summer for an internship FDD?


----------



## Hank (Nov 8, 2008)

Im always impressed with your work Fdd. Or should i say greenthumb Looks like you'll be set for the winter months ehhh...... 

Hank.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> friggin' chimney pipe is 40 dollars a foot. the T was $155. 2 elbows were $166. crazy money. the stove itself cost me $100, the pipe and chimney were $800. worth every penny. so warm and toasty. nice crackling fire. i love it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236118 View attachment 236119 View attachment 236120
> ...


How cool. When are you gonna roast some marshmallows?


----------



## cseidler420 (Nov 8, 2008)

quick question for fdd, how do you still get high? Im currently in CO and have access to some of the best buds the US has to offer and I still don't really get high. I dont think ive been "really" high since i was 16. So I guess my question is, do you still get high, or do you just get relief?

edit- im 18 btw, been smoking since 13?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> friggin' chimney pipe is 40 dollars a foot. the T was $155. 2 elbows were $166. crazy money. the stove itself cost me $100, the pipe and chimney were $800. worth every penny. so warm and toasty. nice crackling fire. i love it.


Sweet man just in time its getting cold in cali.

I love the smell of fires in the air this time of year it means its almost Christmas =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2008)

cseidler420 said:


> quick question for fdd, how do you still get high? Im currently in CO and have access to some of the best buds the US has to offer and I still don't really get high. I dont think ive been "really" high since i was 16. So I guess my question is, do you still get high, or do you just get relief?
> 
> edit- im 18 btw, been smoking since 13?


try some honey oil.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 8, 2008)

cseidler420 said:


> quick question for fdd, how do you still get high? Im currently in CO and have access to some of the best buds the US has to offer and I still don't really get high. I dont think ive been "really" high since i was 16. So I guess my question is, do you still get high, or do you just get relief?
> 
> edit- im 18 btw, been smoking since 13?


 
i kno how u feel im 18 been smoking since i was 11 i havent been really high since i was like 15.dont get me wrong i still get high its just different now.


----------



## koncyse (Nov 8, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> dont get me wrong i still get high its just different now.



exactly. Thats why 15 is too young to smoke. It's more of a maturity thing probably. I dont get high i just get "focused" and ..... shit..... its hard to describe.. its maturity all the way though.


----------



## jon2 (Nov 8, 2008)

fdd you have a lot of stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a toasty, crackling fire going. drying my buds. got my temp to 70 and humidity to 40. my humidity has been in the 70's for the past week and a half. i have no rot or mold but my buds aren't drying. they are "open air curing". well they were.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 8, 2008)

koncyse said:


> exactly. Thats why 15 is too young to smoke. It's more of a maturity thing probably. I dont get high i just get "focused" and ..... shit..... its hard to describe.. its maturity all the way though.


 
yea i started smoking way to early but i was brought up around bud everyone in my family smokes its like are religon.i just miss the days i could smoke a couple bowls and be slumped on the couch for hours.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2008)

hijacked again.


----------



## bterz (Nov 8, 2008)

Let's see some more cured pictures!! 




....Getting back on track


----------



## NJgrower187 (Nov 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> friggin' chimney pipe is 40 dollars a foot. the T was $155. 2 elbows were $166. crazy money. the stove itself cost me $100, the pipe and chimney were $800. worth every penny. so warm and toasty. nice crackling fire. i love it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236118 View attachment 236119 View attachment 236120
> ...


You have one good life there fella. Wouldn't mind settling down like that at all!! Toke some of that medical grade A for me will ya?

Edit: I'm trying to find a pic of your plant, but there are to many damn pages! Mind posting one??


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hijacked again.


 
my bad if i jacked ur thread it wasnt on purpose.my appoligies

i agree with bterz lets see some more cured pics


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Nov 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hijacked again.


wait.... did you mean your thread was hijacked, or you just partook of some hijack...?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2008)

a few more, ...........


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice time line. =)


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 8, 2008)

lol! i read that line earlier this morning and now your using it in your quote! haha fdd... is the shit


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a few more, ...........
> 
> View attachment 236943 View attachment 236944 View attachment 236945 View attachment 236946


Damn Fdd it seems like you get braver every season. Those are some huge plants, seems like a bit of risk. It pays off though hahaha


----------



## bterz (Nov 9, 2008)

Its perfectly legal for him.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2008)

bterz said:


> Its perfectly legal for him.


not by federal law unfortunately. 

besides...some peopel are just assholes and theifs.


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 9, 2008)

thats a great looking hedge fdd,just a suggestion you should try pinning your plants out growing them out before up,you get good results lots of big colas but like i said just a suggestion


----------



## bterz (Nov 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> not by federal law unfortunately.
> 
> besides...some peopel are just assholes and theifs.


ya its true. i guess i missed the big picture


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> not by federal law unfortunately.
> 
> besides...some peopel are just assholes and theifs.



100+ plants to get the feds involved, otherwise its a state case and IS legal.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 9, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> 100+ plants to get the feds involved, otherwise its a state case and IS legal.


 who ever told u that is a fucking idiot from what i hear there been fed busts all season from ppl outdoor grows even leagal patiance where being charged by the dea


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> who ever told u that is a fucking idiot from what i hear there been fed busts all season from ppl outdoor grows even leagal patiance where being charged by the dea



Oaksterdam University told me that. here contact them, ........ Oaksterdam University

got any news links from california that show busts under 100 plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> thats a great looking hedge fdd,just a suggestion you should try pinning your plants out growing them out before up,you get good results lots of big colas but like i said just a suggestion



you did NOT read the thread. but that's cool, i love when people think i need their help. got any pics of _your_ garden?


----------



## NJgrower187 (Nov 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a few more, ...........
> 
> View attachment 236943 View attachment 236944 View attachment 236945 View attachment 236946


Holly shit buddy! Those are some tree's right there. What is your feed make-up if you don't mind me asking?? And where can I get a hijack cut


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you did NOT read the thread. but that's cool, i love when people think i need their help. got any pics of _your_ garden?


Forgive him fdd, he knows not what he does


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Forgive him fdd, he knows not what he does


i wake up moody. 

gotta get that coffee in me.


----------



## cseidler420 (Nov 9, 2008)

as a staff member aren't you supposed to give helpful advice to newbs? It seems like most of your responses to newb questions are condescending and not very helpful. Not to be offensive, but wouldn't your position be better utilized if you just answered their questions? or at least tell them why their suggestions aren't the best approach to the situation?


----------



## mstrymxer (Nov 9, 2008)

his job as staff is to make sure the rules of the forum are being followed. not to answer every question. and frankly he has been very polite in cases where someone starts asking him qeustions in his grow thread that are better served to be in other locations. and also if i grew as well as fdd i wouldnt want newbs to get on my thread to tell me what i should have done differently. maybe it would be neccessary if he made any mistakes.


----------



## longlivemtb (Nov 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i wake up moody.
> 
> gotta get that coffee in me.


eww coffee. Sorry that has nothing to do with anything related to what your talking about. I just don't like coffee. Still a kick ass grow FDD, thought I would stop in and say high. get it, high, because that's what I am now. Now, excuse me as I get some left over holloween candy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

cseidler420 said:


> as a staff member aren't you supposed to give helpful advice to newbs? It seems like most of your responses to newb questions are condescending and not very helpful. Not to be offensive, but wouldn't your position be better utilized if you just answered their questions? or at least tell them why their suggestions aren't the best approach to the situation?



after answering the same question 100 times in one thread i give up. sorry.


----------



## dagobaker (Nov 9, 2008)

ever consider doing a small sog grow after u pull out the monsters? or will it get too cold before they will finish flowering......


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 9, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> ever consider doing a small sog grow after u pull out the monsters? or will it get too cold before they will finish flowering......


Season's over bro . . . no outdoor till next spring.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Season's over bro . . . no outdoor till next spring.


That's what you think


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 9, 2008)

fdd went indo last year and did a mini sog under his 600 (or was it 2 6's?)


i love it when people say fdd doesn't help out new growers...

i'd have to strongly disagree there! =]

and jeez fdd, no comment on the suicidal video??? hahaha... =p


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> That's what you think


Punk lives somewhere warm


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Punk lives somewhere warm


punk???Speak for your self


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> punk???Speak for your self


Just jealous thats all


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Just jealous thats all


you should be


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Season's over bro . . . no outdoor till next spring.



i still have 6 plants outside, including the upside-down one.  i'm sooooo tired i can't find the energy to trim them. i'm ready to just give them to someone but they have all my seeds in them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

[youtube]hvxrYm4nxXY[/youtube]


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 9, 2008)

You ever think about trying an outdoor scrog....I think it would give you great results....just a suggestion.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i still have 6 plants outside, including the upside-down one.  i'm sooooo tired i can't find the energy to trim them. i'm ready to just give them to someone but they have all my seeds in them.


I'll take some hijack seeds . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> You ever think about trying an outdoor scrog....I think it would give you great results....just a suggestion.





you ever try f&cking off? 






















just kidding. i love that smiley. and yes, i did an outdoor scrog this year. 2+ pound plant. 








NewGrowth said:


> I'll take some hijack seeds . . .






i haven't harvested the seed plants yet. then it takes a month for the beans to dry. after christmas is when they are usually ready. giving away seeds is against forum rules though.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 9, 2008)

.... tired as hell from trimming... i dont feel bad. =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

xxtoadxx said:


> .... tired as hell from trimming... i dont feel bad. =)


that's all i keep hearing. i get not sympathy.


----------



## bterz (Nov 9, 2008)

Bahaha i'll give ya some..not that it's not worth it but it still is a PAIN <--literally


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 9, 2008)

After seeing all those trees to trim I would be tired too. I'll bet the stove keeps ya warm though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> After seeing all those trees to trim I would be tired too. I'll bet the stove keeps ya warm though.


i love my new stove. gotta go check it right now. keeps my room at a steady 72 degrees with the damper just cracked.


----------



## bterz (Nov 10, 2008)

you're an amazingly awesome person Fdd2blk. I just realized this.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i love my new stove. gotta go check it right now. keeps my room at a steady 72 degrees with the damper just cracked.


 u got a wood stove or pellet


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

Id do the whole garden in 1 evening out of happyness


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> u got a wood stove or pellet


wood, and i've got a big pile of logs.


----------



## worble (Nov 10, 2008)

now its all coming clear thats how you got the name for your seeds hehe hey fdd i will drive from fremont and take them off his hand you can cut the seeds off hehe man looking good fdd and man nice job on the stove pipe nice work. jeff


fdd2blk said:


> hijacked again.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wood, and i've got a big pile of logs.


 nice i love wood stoves they just give u that comfort feeling of warm after a long day of snow boarding carful tho i hear there starting alot of house fires if not mantained but im sure u know that


----------



## Apache (Nov 10, 2008)

I think you might need to get that Float tube down and go out for a few days of fishing...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

Apache said:


> I think you might need to get that Float tube down and go out for a few days of fishing...



i got the itch for a big fish. my knee is still healing so i am thinking about a canoe.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a nice ride but can you do tricks? Fdd don't even think about it.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the itch for a big fish. my knee is still healing so i am thinking about a canoe.


I'm planning a fishing trip after turkey day at the kern,g2 get some trout for the holidays what about you?? what you fish for fdd, i know your a bass man from that tattoo you got on your leg,but what else you go for


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the itch for a big fish. my knee is still healing so i am thinking about a canoe.


Just don't drown yourself please


----------



## maxtor (Nov 10, 2008)

heat from Stove gives totally cosy feeling, and fdd its cheap heat....so maybe in 7-8 years you have saved the money u threw at the chimney back!......never thought it got cold in california though?

Now the bud season is over how about going fishing.......just got home with 2 pikes (Esox lucius) 13 pound each! (know its a little misplaced here but I know theres a lot of viewers )

let your own god be with you


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 10, 2008)

maxtor said:


> heat from Stove gives totally cosy feeling, and fdd its cheap heat....so maybe in 7-8 years you have saved the money u threw at the chimney back!......never thought it got cold in california though?
> 
> Now the bud season is over how about going fishing.......just got home with 2 pikes (Esox lucius) 13 pound each! (know its a little misplaced here but I know theres a lot of viewers )
> 
> let your own god be with you


Yea it gets cold in cali,it all depends where your at...alot of people use fire places around here,saves money,keeps us warm,but i could see the use of it in northern areas more then southern. I think fdd uses it mainly to keep his temps good for drying his buds during the cold frosty weather.Those are some nice pikers you got there


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got the itch for a big fish. my knee is still healing so i am thinking about a canoe.


 

theres nothing like fishing in florida

42 kings in 3hrs


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

ever throw a handful of bud trim on top of the coals inside your wood stove with one of the cover plates off? i have. hehehehhehehehheheheheehhehe


pics later, too high.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 10, 2008)

Where's my weed?


----------



## overfiend (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ever throw a handful of bud trim on top of the coals inside your wood stove with one of the cover plates off? i have. hehehehhehehehheheheheehhehe
> 
> 
> pics later, too high.


i just did this on halloween night we ha a fire and when it went down to coals i brought out a freezer bag full of trim and threw it in the fire and took a big hit as the smoke rose up from the coals. then i saw the cloud of smoke going across the street near my neighbors house she's old anyways and probabaly needs a "blast from the past"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

i have 4 plants to go. i think i can see the light. 




[youtube]d6wHDb4n8lE[/youtube]




        






handful of trim and a hot wood stove, ..............


[youtube]5uQ9W4KexnA[/youtube]


----------



## bterz (Nov 10, 2008)

lmfao. . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

i threw a handful of this on the hot coals, ........... 


  



i'm gonna do it with all the doors closed so it goes out the chimney but i'm waiting until my harvest is COMPLETELY done. then i'm smoking out the whole block.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 10, 2008)

your breakin hearts FDD, that looks like you should brick it.......


----------



## Violent Haze (Nov 10, 2008)

whats your final weight?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

Violent Haze said:


> whats your final weight?




um, i'm not done.


and people ask why i don't answer questions.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll bet that yellow bucket has almost as much resin in it as that rolling tray. You should put up a sign over the door "Smoke Shak." Reminds me of my room when I was in Germany smoking hash. lol We've had some great weather to finish those last ones off. When is the hash machine gettin started?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

I bust a nut everytime i see your plants FDD


----------



## scottiedoo (Nov 11, 2008)

nice job fdd.. all that trim is gonna make a lot more of those bubble hash heads I'm sure..!!!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 11, 2008)

FDD knows how to hotbox!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2008)

-=4:20=-Guy said:


> FDD knows how to hotbox!!!



my own little smoke house. "smoked fdd".


----------



## Violent Haze (Nov 11, 2008)

My bad FDD didn't see you had 4 plants left.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 11, 2008)

FDD, what do you do when the summer season is over and all of you bud is trimmed and dried, and all of your hash is made?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 11, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> FDD, what do you do when the summer season is over and all of you bud us trimmed and dried?


 
my guess would be that he gets really really stoned


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> FDD, what do you do when the summer season is over and all of you bud is trimmed and dried, and all of your hash is made?



anything i want.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i threw a handful of this on the hot coals, ...........
> 
> 
> View attachment 238533 View attachment 238534 View attachment 238535
> ...


 

that hilarious bro... you're like mad scientist with pot... i just picture the neighbors smelling a ton of weed smoke, then going outside to see your house enveloped in a cloud... that's awesome


----------



## Hank (Nov 12, 2008)

I know i need to move to Northern California not only for the beauty of it but for the best ideal growing conditions. I think it being sunny all the time would help my depression too One day..................

Hank.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 12, 2008)

Hank said:


> I know i need to move to Northern California not only for the beauty of it but for the best ideal growing conditions. I think it being sunny all the time would help my depression too One day..................
> 
> Hank.


go north or the sun will be blocked by smog


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Nov 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> go north or the sun will be blocked by smog


 Not smog. Dank schmoke from fdd's cronic cabin


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 12, 2008)

so fdd what kind of bongs u got man lets see what u smoking that lovly bud out of


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 12, 2008)

ramblerpimp209 said:


> Not smog. Dank schmoke from fdd's cronic cabin


You realize fdd is north central coast right...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

no smog here. and i have a bong pic a few pages back.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no smog here. and i have a bong pic a few pages back.


wish i could say the same but south side cali isn't cutting itI saw big red the other day on here some where


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah i saw that one nice man


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> wish i could say the same but south side cali isn't cutting itI saw big red the other day on here some where



i need new pics of the whole shabang. i got this next to me right now.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need new pics of the whole shabang. i got this next to me right now. View attachment 240217


 
thats an awsome peice.how much u pay for it,if u dont mind me asking???


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 12, 2008)

she looks like a beaut


fdd2blk said:


> i need new pics of the whole shabang. i got this next to me right now. View attachment 240217


----------



## NotMine (Nov 12, 2008)

wow burnt in the stove while trimming? so jealous starting new large grow will start journal look out big guy youll see it...your still them man. I'm starting franchises in lots of diff spots for saefty...wow Im tore


----------



## longlivemtb (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey FDD i got a question for ya. Out of all the bud you grow, do you split it up evenly between the scrips you grow with? or does some go to the patients with the scrips, some to the clubs, some for your self? maybe the laws dictate how it gets distributed? Sorry if you answered this somewhere along the road, but i cant remember.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> Hey FDD i got a question for ya. Out of all the bud you grow, do you split it up evenly between the scrips you grow with? or does some go to the patients with the scrips, some to the clubs, some for your self? maybe the laws dictate how it gets distributed? Sorry if you answered this somewhere along the road, but i cant remember.


i can post my "books". 

it goes everywhere.


----------



## longlivemtb (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha books. Alright man, sounds good to me. I'll take some of the weed if its going everywhere


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

i love you FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1615974]i love you FDD[/quote]



come here, you .......


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need new pics of the whole shabang. i got this next to me right now. View attachment 240217


 medicali? me too! except mine only has 1 perculator, but i have a sick ass ash-catcher. i guess i'm almost as cool as you


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 15, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> medicali? me too! except mine only has 1 perculator, but i have a sick ass ash-catcher. i guess i'm almost as cool as you


 Dreamer......


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 15, 2008)

YouTube - Supertramp - Dreamer (live 1974)


----------



## maxtor (Nov 16, 2008)

Everybody somehow really wants to sit on fdds dick!!!

FDD get out of your dense smoke and start selling your seeds, u now had more than 130.000 hits alone on this thread, start creating this... FDDSEEDS.com

Then your worries about chimney prices will vaporize, people would be happy to pay more than 30usd. for a little 10 seed bag.

If you dont do it I will (claiming that im u)!!

kind regards the almighty maxtor


----------



## longlivemtb (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet Video Fdd, that's one impressive grow. Job well done.

YouTube - medical grow 2008


----------



## Green Funk (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea Fdd, I would do a lot more than pay $30 for 10 seeds given the opportunity, haha! You are in high demand, seriously I wish there was a way I could get a few beans...


----------



## genfranco (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Funk said:


> Yea Fdd, I would do a lot more than pay $30 for 10 seeds given the opportunity, haha! You are in high demand, seriously I wish there was a way I could get a few beans...


wtf! now we are just wanting to pay more?


----------



## overfiend (Nov 16, 2008)

everyone wishes they had those beans. but fdd's green thumb and balls to do what he does how much do you think that costs.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 17, 2008)

why the fuck dont u guys just breed ur own strain and get off the dudes dick


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> why the fuck dont u guys just breed ur own strain and get off the dudes dick



hey, give me three more minutes. i'm almost there.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2008)

hahahaha wow that was funny


----------



## doctorRobert (Nov 17, 2008)

fdd I was just curious did you have something to do with the trainwreck strain? I don't know why I thought of this? didn't it come from california. I don't know


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> fdd I was just curious did you have something to do with the trainwreck strain? I don't know why I thought of this? didn't it come from california. I don't know



back in the day, ...................................


outdoor growers in cali would have more then one male nearby. their females would get pollinated by the wind. the females would all be different strains as well. the resulting seeds were called "trainwreck" seeds, unidentified. just a "trainwreck of genetics". OG trainwreck could be anything. they would grow out the seeds then pick out a prize winner and keep it. then it was usually named by it's location: "mendo trainwreck, humboldt trainwreck".


----------



## doctorRobert (Nov 17, 2008)

ooh cool man well it made it's way all the way out to Maine


----------



## Hank (Nov 17, 2008)

*Fdd* have you ever thought about making Wine? I have a feeling you be great at it. Just a thought.

-Hank.


----------



## FatSalad (Nov 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> back in the day, ...................................
> 
> 
> outdoor growers in cali would have more then one male nearby. their females would get pollinated by the wind. the females would all be different strains as well. the resulting seeds were called "trainwreck" seeds, unidentified. just a "trainwreck of genetics". OG trainwreck could be anything. they would grow out the seeds then pick out a prize winner and keep it. then it was usually named by it's location: "mendo trainwreck, humboldt trainwreck".


Thank you.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 17, 2008)

FatSalad said:


> Thank you.


For real thanks FDD
he is the epidemy of the Orig super stoner from california
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hey, give me three more minutes. i'm almost there.


 im sorry man i though u was done


----------



## maxtor (Nov 18, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> why the fuck dont u guys just breed ur own strain and get off the dudes dick


with that profile pic. u are having dude..... maybe u should jump off your own dick!


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

maxtor said:


> with that profile pic. u are having dude..... maybe u should jump off your own dick!



I do see what your saying...hehehe... he looks like a wanna be gay model....lol please take that avatar down!...lol...i mean he is the one talking about jumping on dicks...


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 18, 2008)

little shit talkers id like to see ya say that to my face


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice lookin buds man.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I do see what your saying...hehehe... he looks like a wanna be gay model....lol please take that avatar down!...lol...i mean he is the one talking about jumping on dicks...


 domnt hate cause im sexy and get more woman than u now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 18, 2008)

Now now boys, let's not hijack fdd's thread any further. He doesn't appreciate it...to say the least


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 18, 2008)

this one time, in band camp, huh uh umm. it was sooooo funny ummmm. jk call me the thread jacker! my new series on you tube www.youtube.com/psyc


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Now now boys, let's not hijack fdd's thread any further. He doesn't appreciate it...to say the least


come on now, what is this a protest for all the ass and tites on the site or what haha that is a nasty ass avatar, if i was like you girls, i would go tell on you, but im better than that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 19, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1640518]come on now, what is this a protest for all the ass and tites on the site or what haha that is a nasty ass avatar, if i was like you girls, i would go tell on you, but im better than that [/quote]

Please, ESPECIALLY don't hijack his thread to talk shit to me, cuz that's just too tempting for me to respond


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2008)

i'll close it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 19, 2008)

He will too . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Please, ESPECIALLY don't hijack his thread to talk shit to me, cuz that's just too tempting for me to respond


lol i wasnt talkin shit 

i was just sayin, my bad


----------



## maxtor (Nov 20, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> domnt hate cause im sexy and get more woman than u now


If u just fucked half of the chicks i said "no" to then u should/would be proud. 

But anyway thx for changing your pic. it did look (some might say) a little to gay 

the most kind regards.....

Maxtor


----------



## maxtor (Nov 20, 2008)

FDD pls dont close it..... ill behave I know I can......

maxtor


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm not done yet, .......................


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2008)

is that your last plant or what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1646103]is that your last plant or what?[/quote]


i have one in the storage shed but it's not gonna turn into much other than hash so, ................ yes, that is my last plant.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2008)

oh damn thats crazy, so where did all those beautiful buds end up going besides your lungs?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1646798]oh damn thats crazy, so where did all those beautiful buds end up going besides your lungs?   [/quote]

absolutely nowhere.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2008)

it looks so lonely out there all by itself... poor girl


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea........View attachment 62462


 LOL...............sorry,i know its late, but still !


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Nov 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> absolutely nowhere.


Fdd's area-wide mobile delivery service. Serving a 5 county area 

Service wit a smile


----------



## bterz (Nov 20, 2008)

holy fuck 
I would feel so empty inside if I walked into that empty backyard after having a forest in there previously


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

it's all over. i am done. 




now all i need to do is figure out what to do with it all. wish that club would hurry up and open. 



best year ever.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

now i have beans to dig out of dried buds and a bunch of hash to make. it never really ends, does it?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 20, 2008)

do you offer your own strains?
FDD RainWRECK?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

i got well over 10 grams of scissor hash, ............


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 20, 2008)

fuck me man, impressive young one


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got well over 10 grams of scissor hash, ............ View attachment 247022 View attachment 247023 View attachment 247024


MMMM Scissorlicious!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet man I bet your hands are relived its over.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 21, 2008)

Was that 6-9 weeks of trimming? Sheesh. Well worth it. Wish I could be there for the hash makin. That was always my favorite in Germany many moons ago.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now i have beans to dig out of dried buds and a bunch of hash to make. it never really ends, does it?


 is that really a bad thing for such a wonderful plant


----------



## Green Funk (Nov 21, 2008)

Scissor-me-timbers!


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got well over 10 grams of scissor hash, ............ View attachment 247022 View attachment 247023 View attachment 247024


My friends dad says,water extraction method and scissor hash is fake,i said put this in your pipe and smoke it and he shut up


----------



## longlivemtb (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm interested in that turkey you got your self fdd, i bet u have one hell of a thanksgiving feast. maybe some weed pumpkin pie?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> i'm interested in that turkey you got your self fdd, i bet u have one hell of a thanksgiving feast. maybe some weed pumpkin pie?





i googled my gobbler. i really want one, just like it.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 21, 2008)

*I can't wait till thursday...that's a big ol bird.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

mmm thanksgiving


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey man not being an american. what is thanks giving for?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 22, 2008)

My friend went to El DOrado CO to get a couple wild turkeies form another friend of ours. THe other friend raised 8 turkeys for the grange but he couldnt kill them so he called my friend who is a hunter. I cant wait. You could make Hijack cookies and Santa Berry pie.


----------



## overfiend (Nov 22, 2008)

these and a few others come around every morning i just cant shoot em, my wife would kill ME.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 22, 2008)

i hate turkey yuk


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you serious man? Turkey is delicious!

Tom


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> hey man not being an american. what is thanks giving for?


for giving thanks.


----------



## SunnyD (Nov 22, 2008)

ya, its to give thanks to the pilgrims for taking this wonderful land and placing the ppl they got it from on reservations.... haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2008)

and my thread is jacked again.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

yea fdd, by turkeys!


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 22, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Are you serious man? Turkey is delicious!
> 
> Tom


 i dont think so a very bland bird is u ask me


----------



## sk3tch3 (Nov 22, 2008)

i personally would like to see more funny pictures that fdd seems so damn good at taking.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hows all the bud curing? Have you made the hash yet?


----------



## maxtor (Nov 23, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> hey man not being an american. what is thanks giving for?


 
Thanksgiving - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

dude just google "thanksgiving wiki"

or if u wanna know about cannabis........then google "cannabis wiki"

or google penisreducer I did that yesterday  (just kiddin)

maxtor


----------



## maxtor (Nov 23, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> i dont think so a very bland bird is u ask me


 
turkey is excellent if u for example spill water.... then just wipe it up with a turkey, they are dry as hell!


----------



## overfiend (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd "doesn't drop tools" whats up with that?


----------



## longlivemtb (Nov 23, 2008)

Its all about how ya cook it, plus that's why we have gravy! Mmm gravy *drooling on my keyboard*


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

overfiend said:


> fdd "doesn't drop tools" whats up with that?


they should have picked me, ............. FOXNews.com - 'Oh Great': Astronaut Loses Tool Bag During Spacewalk - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

i put in a couple, well, an hour today. now i'm done. except for the hash. 




i threw down some wood ash, the trimmings from this harvest, the soil from my potted plants and some apples. and a few sunflower stalks for good luck.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i put in a couple, well, an hour today. now i'm done. except for the hash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
front pocket hoody to hold all the tools of the trade.... pipe, lighter, more bud...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

Really though fdd, it's no question you almost have a cult following on here. You do some great gardening and grow some giant monsters.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i put in a couple, well, an hour today. now i'm done. except for the hash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hell yeah fdd looking good!!! smoking and working


----------



## bterz (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL FDd in the picture of your hitting the bubbler, I think you forgot to harvest a plant in the back!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Dude..... Im alive.... pretty pics.... numbers the same.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like that tiller tore through the old roots. I like the tokin' tiller shot!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done sir! Yard is looking clean and ready for next year.
After the insane season you put in you deserve a nice break! Get all that hash done and over with then relax and smoke a bowl for me.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 23, 2008)

looks like hard work man specialy that 3 pic


fdd2blk said:


> i put in a couple, well, an hour today. now i'm done. except for the hash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

lol....... lots of work...... sorry can't help it..... lol.... that trimmin there was lots o work! tillins easy....... spect FDDD for all the trimmin I know you went through......


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol....... lots of work...... sorry can't help it..... lol.... that trimmin there was lots o work! tillins easy....... spect FDDD for all the trimmin I know you went through......


*have you seen his leg? dude tillin aint easy...*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *have you seen his leg? dude tillin aint easy...*


Good point about the leg, I am sure it would suck balls with my leg like that. But tilling is usually very easy, I have done it plenty of times. Trimming too. Rather till than trim any day!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2008)

The rear tine tillers are much smoother, fdd has a nice one.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 23, 2008)

*My tiller is a front tine and it's a handful....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *My tiller is a front tine and it's a handful....*


Yeah they bounce all over the place and can pull you forward.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

not if you work them just like a jack hammer... lol... yeah FDD has a nice one. I have fingers, they work even better .


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

if you let the tiller dig down to it's maximum depth, controlled by the depth bar in the rear, then juts keep it straight, it will move itself along nice and slow. the secret is to let it get down nice and deep. it' takes a "magic touch", but you too can smoke bowl loads while you till, if you follow fdd.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if you let the tiller dig down to it's maximum depth, controlled by the depth bar in the rear, then juts keep it straight, it will move itself along nice and slow. the secret is to let it get down nice and deep. it' takes a "magic touch", but you too can smoke bowl loads while you till, if you follow fdd.


 fdd's "Zen" tilling technique.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if you let the tiller dig down to it's maximum depth, controlled by the depth bar in the rear, then juts keep it straight, it will move itself along nice and slow. the secret is to let it get down nice and deep. it' takes a "magic touch", but you too can smoke bowl loads while you till, if you follow fdd.


nice lol


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i put in a couple, well, an hour today. now i'm done. except for the hash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So FDD? Are you officially done trimming and making all of your hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> So FDD? Are you officially done trimming and making all of your hash?


who made hash?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Nov 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who made hash?


I did =) just last night actually. First batch is the best.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who made hash?


 Well considering you're the one who taught me how to make bubble hash...


----------



## jon2 (Nov 26, 2008)

So should I dilute little nitrogen in a lot of water but feed it a lot?


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*I feel like I'm on Oprah....*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2008)

Wheres my spaghetti dinner


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2008)

Wheres the gosh darn kay-so-dill-uhs.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> wheres the gosh darn kay-so-dill-uhs.


 
taco cabana


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> taco cabana


so much for a vacation hideaway.  




i love the santa berry. good stuff. i like to keep an open jar of it next to me while i smoke. it fills the whole house with a sweet aroma. 

i want pie. berry pie.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Wheres the gosh darn kay-so-dill-uhs.




carnitas tacos?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

thats gona tatse even better when it comes out


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2008)

I seriously want me some santa berry  

Can I get some picutres of how the bud looks at the moment? 

On another note, I got live piranhas....they are baaaaad ass.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I seriously want me some santa berry


i'll smoke some with ya. i have less than what i expected. barely enough for my head.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll smoke some with ya. i have less than what i expected. barely enough for my head.


I got some durban poison at the moment along with some white widow. I got a new connect. 

You should just grow some more santaberry indoors.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I got some durban poison at the moment along with some white widow. I got a new connect.
> 
> You should just grow some more santaberry indoors.


i need a cutting. i may know where to find one.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Dec 1, 2008)

r the buds ready to smoke or r they still drying? 


got any pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2008)

(-)_(-) said:


> r the buds ready to smoke or r they still drying?
> 
> 
> got any pics?


pics of what?  i've been smoking them for 2 months.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 2, 2008)

That SB was the first bud I've smelled that smelled like berry. Very nice high too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

greenthumb111 said:


> That SB was the first bud I've smelled that smelled like berry. Very nice high too.


try eating some, mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> try eating some, mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


iv always want to grab a big ass nug and take a bite out of it, you've done it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1700215]iv always want to grab a big ass nug and take a bite out of it, you've done it? [/quote]

i made a couple firecrackers with santa berry the other day. i was burping berry pie all afternoon.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

hahaha nice, your the man FDD


----------



## dagobaker (Dec 6, 2008)

ever make peanut butter chocolate fudge?
thinking about making some with some canna butter


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> ever make peanut butter chocolate fudge?
> thinking about making some with some canna butter



sounds like christmas fudge.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Dec 7, 2008)

fuck I love scissor hash. I just smoked a huge bowl of scissor hash from gods gift. I have about 10 grams too.


----------



## doctorRobert (Dec 7, 2008)

fdd is a ganja god!


----------



## maxtor (Dec 21, 2008)

I bet that FDD is a sucker for christmas gadgets,.......FDD show us a pic of your livingroom and all the elfs and shiny stuff u decorated with..

merry x-mas

maxtor


----------



## nickbbad (Dec 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a hose with a wand for water. it's the feeding with 5 gallon buckets that will get me. i need a feeder that i can attach to my hose.
> 
> i don't think there is anyway to mask the smell. they aren't even flowering yet and our whole property stinks.



I have been slowly reading through this journal for a bit a noticed you complained about the watering w/nutes throughout this grow journal and you have to lug around all that water. I have an easy solution for you next year 

Get a nice big trash can this one is 40 gallons






get yourself a water pump





heres a site to get them at http://www.cheappumps.com/outdoor.htm

get yourself some hose






and get a wand sprayer





then just mix your nutes in the trash can with the normal ratio you would use and you don't have crawl on your hands and knees anymore! Anyways something to think about.
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !


----------



## potorlando (Dec 30, 2008)

to fdd, I want to visit you garden when I come to Cali!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

potorlando said:


> to fdd, I want to visit you garden when I come to Cali!!!


my door is always open.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 30, 2008)

nickbbad said:


> I have been slowly reading through this journal for a bit a noticed you complained about the watering w/nutes throughout this grow journal and you have to lug around all that water. I have an easy solution for you next year
> 
> Get a nice big trash can this one is 40 gallons
> 
> ...


Dont nutes go off when left still in water and settle and end up in the wrong proportions or is that only for organic nutes


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

so much easier, ..........


----------



## nickbbad (Dec 30, 2008)

> Dont nutes go off when left still in water and settle and end up in the wrong proportions or is that only for organic nutes


yes it would probably eventually settle but if you were watering it would keep the water flowing and it would settle as fast 



> so much easier, .........









yes I assume it would be easier once you got the setting right.. Sorry I didn't realize you had the problem solved already < I read through this whole dame journal and must have missed you posting this the first time around because when I went looking to see if you posted this earlier you had...My Bad...didn't mean to waste your time anyways have a happy new year!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

nickbbad said:


> yes it would probably eventually settle but if you were watering it would keep the water flowing and it would settle as fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i have helped in any way, then it's not a waste of time.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if i have helped in any way, then it's not a waste of time.


*ewwwwwww....slave feet.......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwwwww....slave feet.......*




ahahahhahahahhahahah


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Slave Feet


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Slave Feet


#2 made me chuckle to myself.....


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> #2 made me chuckle to myself.....





oh my god, shit i am laughing so hard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eheheeeeee i got to get me some nikes to hold up with that !!!! ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rezo (Dec 31, 2008)

fdd's been the most helpful grower on this site thanks for the knowlege
this buds for you


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2008)

rezo said:


> fdd's been the most helpful grower on this site thanks for the knowlege
> this buds for you



very nice. glad i could help.


----------



## budy budman (Dec 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> very nice. glad i could help.


fdd.............a very sincere thank you for sharing your experiences and information, it helps newbies like me want to succeed in growing wonderful plants as you do. Hope you don't mind me paraphrasing some of your comments to others. The most helpful has been your latest It's Bulshit thread. My wife and I refer to it constantly.

Haole Maka Hiki Ho to you Sir


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2008)

budy budman said:


> fdd.............a very sincere thank you for sharing your experiences and information, it helps newbies like me want to succeed in growing wonderful plants as you do. Hope you don't mind me paraphrasing some of your comments to others. The most helpful has been your latest It's Bulshit thread. My wife and I refer to it constantly.
> 
> Haole Maka Hiki Ho to you Sir


this is why i do it. i want everyone to experience this. it's AWEsome.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey FDD,

I didnt know who else to ask... IM sure that with all that trim you are a hash and butter monster!

So i wanted to know if you or your lovely wife have any good recipies for turtle cookies or anything like that.. I love the 7 layer cookies at the medical shop and have been trying to replicate. lol... Anyway.. any good pot recipies?

found this pic of my new favorite dessert for POT








OH yeah ... and happy new year... 8 hrs to go and ive been fucked up all day!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2008)

i use betty crocker sugar cookie mix. comes in a bag. add butter and egg and it's done.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 31, 2008)

hey fdd check out my babys if you have time if not thats coo a master like you must not have a lot of time


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 31, 2008)

o and its under bar fridge have a good new years man


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2008)

josh4321 said:


> o and its under bar fridge have a good new years man



i went to look for it and got lost at the cat thread. 

happy new year.


----------



## MrFire420 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats good fdd? Just curious, how much was your total yield on that crop last year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2009)

MrFire420 said:


> whats good fdd? Just curious, how much was your total yield on that crop last year?


why does it matter? 

"enough for me and my friends"


----------



## poplars (Jan 2, 2009)

where are you in norcal FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> where are you in norcal FDD?


now you guys want my address.


----------



## poplars (Jan 2, 2009)

nah I was thinking county. just curious haha. I'm way up north 70 miles away from oregon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> nah I was thinking county. just curious haha. I'm way up north 70 miles away from oregon.



i'm just north of SF.


----------



## poplars (Jan 2, 2009)

right on, probably hela good county laws. cops up here are still bitches about scripts


----------



## genfranco (Jan 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> right on, probably hela good county laws. cops up here are still bitches about scripts


damn bro if your that high up in cali why not move 30 minutes to an hour to humbolt county.... there you can grow 100 sqft if you have a script.


----------



## MrFire420 (Jan 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why does it matter?
> 
> "enough for me and my friends"


i feel u on that...i guess thats all that really matters in the end


----------



## bterz (Jan 5, 2009)

I need to move up north as well just because I like it up there .. :0 and the laws.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

sacramento area over here. goin for some monsters in '09. gotta keep up the reputation of norcal bud


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 6, 2009)

*fdd actually lives in china...*


----------



## nickbbad (Jan 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now you guys want my address.


Can you blame us fdd ? With those kind of plants who wouldn't want to come to your door for a proper HIgh


----------



## overfiend (Jan 8, 2009)

damn this thread is still going!!! how long since you picked fdd?

maybe just change the "08" to "09" and keep it another year


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 8, 2009)

Dude your my fuckin hero


----------



## NotMine (Jan 9, 2009)

Lots of big trees up there must be nice to live there still prefer oregon sorry  your still my hero


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just north of SF.


im kicking it up at sonoma state probably buying your trees from organicann huhh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> im kicking it up at sonoma state probably buying your trees from organicann huhh?



no, i get meds and cuttings there once in awhile but that's about it.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i get meds and cuttings there once in awhile but that's about it.


 Right on, I dont actually live in norcal but in oc. My twin sissy goes to sonoma state so I make my way around. Plus I work in sac town so I get to experience all types of ganja from all over california and your od looks amazing brother fdd.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 25, 2009)

when does the 09 grow start and i was wondering were do you get your med card is it different in every county


----------



## Kant (Jan 26, 2009)

So, fdd what do you have planned for 2009?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2009)

Kant said:


> So, fdd what do you have planned for 2009?




hijack.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 26, 2009)

just hijack and?????????



santa berry??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2009)

santa berry if i can find it. i have some black queen as well.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 26, 2009)

i remember that description of black queen aka heroin....


----------



## Kant (Jan 26, 2009)

it's been a long time.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jan 27, 2009)

just wondering fdd do you enjoy cultivating different strains? how come you dont dwell in breeding your own strain or bring in some land race strains from countries with the genetics you like?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> just wondering fdd do you enjoy cultivating different strains? how come you dont dwell in breeding your own strain or bring in some land race strains from countries with the genetics you like?



Just to save FDD a Post..... Cause what he is doing works!....LOL


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jan 27, 2009)

i know it works, but why not explore? half the fun for me is finding out new strains that fit my type of high.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> i know it works, but why not explore? half the fun for me is finding out new strains that fit my type of high.


what the hell are you talking about? i had 12 different strains outside this past year. i have 6 different strains going inside right now. please clarify the question.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 27, 2009)

can i jump in. i always try to grow the high yielding plants. big bud and my indica are a very high yielding plants in my exp. of my grows. im sure theirs more out their but like one said stay with what you no from your past grows. jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

i try different strains every grow. i hold on to the tried and proven ones as well.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds like a solid plan to me. ill be watching. good luck fdd......like you need it lol


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 27, 2009)

yo FDD I have a couple questions about good old California!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2009)

mccdirectory.org


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 27, 2009)

hey cannabiscult, thank you for the link. My questions are more along the lines of life in Cali, nothing about their views on cannabis, etc.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

jnuggs said:


> hey cannabiscult, thank you for the link. My questions are more along the lines of life in Cali, nothing about their views on cannabis, etc.


life in cali?


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah yes I know of all this. The deal is, I live far from Cali. I know it may not federally be legal yet, but it's not even legal on a state level around here. I wish to move to a state where I can have my med card. The weather in Cali entices me. My question is..I'd be moving with myself, the girl, and the kid. I've heard Cali is pretty expensive living! Wondering if it's even possible for a ballpark guess of how much $ to save for the move? I don't wish to live in a big city, nor have an ocean view home. Just something simple. Any way you could shoot me a guess?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

jnuggs said:


> Ah yes I know of all this. The deal is, I live far from Cali. I know it may not federally be legal yet, but it's not even legal on a state level around here. I wish to move to a state where I can have my med card. The weather in Cali entices me. My question is..I'd be moving with myself, the girl, and the kid. I've heard Cali is pretty expensive living! Wondering if it's even possible for a ballpark guess of how much $ to save for the move? I don't wish to live in a big city, nor have an ocean view home. Just something simple. Any way you could shoot me a guess?


you can live in a tent by the river for the cost of a campsite. hella people do. or you can buy a 5 million dollar home on the hill. it's all here. just because some live rcih doesn't mean everyone has to as well. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

jnuggs said:


> Ah yes I know of all this. The deal is, I live far from Cali. I know it may not federally be legal yet, but it's not even legal on a state level around here. I wish to move to a state where I can have my med card. The weather in Cali entices me. My question is..I'd be moving with myself, the girl, and the kid. I've heard Cali is pretty expensive living! Wondering if it's even possible for a ballpark guess of how much $ to save for the move? I don't wish to live in a big city, nor have an ocean view home. Just something simple. Any way you could shoot me a guess?


ill play with you a little... fdd has big trees to plan... pm me for info on housing prices...rental prices....recommended areas...you know..the typical questions.... I got it FDD...lol


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry I didn't mean to waste anyone's time. Thanks anyway, peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

jnuggs said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to waste anyone's time. Thanks anyway, peace.



you're not wasting anyone's time. we're just waiting for you to hurry up and get here.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 27, 2009)

hey fdd is that first pic in eureka looks familiar


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hey fdd is that first pic in eureka looks familiar


that's goat rock, at the mouth of the russian river. sonoma county.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 27, 2009)

awesome pictures. and never been their. born in redding and san francisco is the furthest south ive been


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 27, 2009)

haha thanks. I just figured I'd try getting some info from people here at RIU who live there. Seems like a chill place to get some good information! I don't believe we make as much per hour around here as you guys do in Cali. If it were just me moving there it wouldn't be as big of a deal but there's a child involved, a family you know! I apologize for being a lazy stoner and asking you for help when it's obvious you have many other things going on! I've decided I will actually do some more research on my own, then if I do need help..it won't be with silly questions that I could have found had I tried!
Thanks for offering to help, I may be back around to ask, but for now I'll do my share of researching! Hope you all have a great day! Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

mygirls said:


> awesome pictures. and never been their. born in redding and san francisco is the furthest south ive been


it's 75 miles north of SF.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's 75 miles north of SF.


 well hell what a dumb ass i am lol.now that im reading it right ya i have famliy that leave their. last name CHURCH do you no any


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2009)

i got 2 little girls with the last name CHURCH first names the they are green and about 4 inches tall have you seen em??


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 28, 2009)

did your's germinate? I saw GHS had a problem with the church before, or at least a batch. keep us updated! I'm interested in the church!!!!!


----------



## Ol'DirtDizzile (May 1, 2009)

ok i Know that you guys find this funny but it is harmful terms like this that made me feel bad about who I am growing up I don't think for a second that you guys mean any harm but think about the people who have to deal with emotional scars from racial discrimination that said it is funny if an African American said it ie. Cris Rock. its one of those dub standard things. I want to also say thanks to you FDD you have given me so much info my garden has improved from reading your posts!!
this is in ref to slave feet


----------



## timfbmx (May 1, 2009)

Hey Fdd I'm looking forward to watching your garden again this year.... What fertilizers are you using this year? Sorry if you have been asked this question a million times. Happy growin from oregon!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2009)

i'm using age old again this year.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 1, 2009)

hey whats up fdd2blk i cant wait to follow your outdoor grow this year,know what your doing yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

i have hijack, green crack and ATF in the ground so far. it is raining so they are getting a nice watering.


----------



## hellboundx06 (May 2, 2009)

Hey fdd I know you have probably been asked this like a million times but if you didn't use Age Old what would you use instead? Just trying to figure stuff out. I am currently about 4-5 weeks into a grow with Fox Farm everything and just would like to know your opinion from personal experience. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

hellboundx06 said:


> Hey fdd I know you have probably been asked this like a million times but if you didn't use Age Old what would you use instead? Just trying to figure stuff out. I am currently about 4-5 weeks into a grow with Fox Farm everything and just would like to know your opinion from personal experience. Thanks



i have no idea. i'd buy the next best liquid organic nute, i guess.


----------



## hellboundx06 (May 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea. i'd buy the next best liquid organic nute, i guess.


Yeah I've been thinking of taking my clones from my current plants and doing some hempy's with either Blue Mountain Organics or Age Old because I've never heard anything bad about them. Thanks though for your honesty.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

Hey fdd my local hydro shop started carrying Age Old. The mix seems reversed though their veg formula has a lot of P-K and their flower more Nitrogen. I was wondering if you had any insight.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey fdd my local hydro shop started carrying Age Old. The mix seems reversed though their veg formula has a lot of P-K and their flower more Nitrogen. I was wondering if you had any insight.


what?  http://www.ageoldorganics.com/products/ 

Age Old Bloom (5-10-5)

Age Old Grow (12-6-6)


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

Hmm thats weird the bottles did not read like that. I asked my hydro guy he said he noticed it too. Maybe they just mis-labeled them said they were sample from his distributer. 

I was looking at the bottles on the web site they look almost the same except they are labeled Grow "A". Next time I go in I'll take a another look at them.


----------



## maxtor (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey FDD, cant find pics of your monsters this year, where do u keep them?.

kind regards

Maxtor himself


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey fdd have you ever tried adding organic amendments to the soil as a way of fertilizer, and using only water throughout the season?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> Hey fdd have you ever tried adding organic amendments to the soil as a way of fertilizer, and using only water throughout the season?


no, never tried that.


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Jun 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, never tried that.


I guess you dont need to try it. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 1, 2009)

mmmm green crack.. it looks delish in reports/pics, wish I had the opportunity to grow some..

from what I understand, isn't that just a CRAZY skunk pheno? I could be mistaken, either that or diesel.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> mmmm green crack.. it looks delish in reports/pics, wish I had the opportunity to grow some..
> 
> from what I understand, isn't that just a CRAZY skunk pheno? I could be mistaken, either that or diesel.



crazy skunk.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 1, 2009)

The Hijack was great and performed well in sog very tasty meds finished in 68 days. What was the cross???---I think I got f2 or f3 clones from the dispensary and they were all very consistent from mother to mother. kudos...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> The Hijack was great and performed well in sog very tasty meds finished in 68 days. What was the cross???---I think I got f2 or f3 clones from the dispensary and they were all very consistent from mother to mother. kudos...


from the dispensary? wow, if you could see the smile on my face right now. or is that code? 

this was last winter. i'm at F3 back crossed to F1 right now. i have those crossed with themselves seeding right now. i don't know what those seeds are called. at think at this point it's all mine though. 

 

roadtrip had a lot of purple characteristics so i put it on hold. i still have seeds of it though.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice---I did get the fruity pebble smell from all but one female and she produced the same qual as the others but had a note of strong cherry. must have been a recessive trait---That is why I asked about the linage---I thought you had a "cherrybomb" in their somewhere.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jun 3, 2009)

why dont you start a new outdoor thread called fdd started at the right time 09. just something that popped into my head


----------



## daveg1i (Jun 4, 2009)

hey fdd long time no talk its been a while since ive been on but just stoppin by to check on your latest. lata


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2009)

you all are on the wrong thread, ...................... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/176643-all-starts-gallon-gas.html


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess I'm a bit late but great grow! I must admit I only hit up about 250 pages of this post but awesome job on the pics, grow, and quick responses. I live in the North Bay and might have to chum you up in order to get the priveledge to stop by and check out that hijack. Props all the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> I guess I'm a bit late but great grow! I must admit I only hit up about 250 pages of this post but awesome job on the pics, grow, and quick responses. I live in the North Bay and might have to chum you up in order to get the priveledge to stop by and check out that hijack. Props all the way.


i'm always here. unless i'm at the lake.


----------



## Apache (Aug 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm always here. unless i'm at the lake.



Are you fishing now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2009)

apache said:


> are you fishing now?




....................


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 16, 2009)

yo FDD quick question sir.

In ur own opionon is someone was not to use nutes while flowering how much do u think their yeild, and bud production wud suffer?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 16, 2009)

It would effect the production a lot dude. why would you not want to feed your plants?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 16, 2009)

not me man a friend, i tell him and tell him... he thinks if he justs use water throughout the flowering stage it wud not erally impact it... i simply did this to prove to him ! so thanks! haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> yo FDD quick question sir.
> 
> In ur own opionon is someone was not to use nutes while flowering how much do u think their yeild, and bud production wud suffer?



depends on the soil.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 16, 2009)

HMMM .. i do believe his mom makes us the soil lol.. she owns a nursery where we live and she makes it .. so i wud have to talk to her to fully understand whats in it!


----------



## HoLE (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you all are on the wrong thread, ...................... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/176643-all-starts-gallon-gas.html


 
I work hard this time of year,,don't get much RIU time,,what is the link for 2009,,dammit I need to know what's gonna F me up this winter when i come down )


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

HoLE said:


> I work hard this time of year,,don't get much RIU time,,what is the link for 2009,,dammit I need to know what's gonna F me up this winter when i come down )



you just quoted the link. lol


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Oct 19, 2009)

faded... its been a long time. youre my fucking hero. period. teach me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2009)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> faded... its been a long time. youre my fucking hero. period. teach me!!!!!!!!!!!



come on over and we'll go over it all while we trim.  https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/176643-all-starts-gallon-gas.html

good to see you.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

damn ill help ya trim bro. as long as i can keep the little moonrocks that collect on ma fingers to smoke whilst we trim lmfao. 
oh and dont worry about the fact that when you look away ill be masturbating your buds for the extra resin collection j.j


----------

